# First Time IVF Thread ~ Starting treatment April/May 2012



## Martha Moo

Hi

Here is a thread for ladies (and their partners) undergoing their *First * IVF Cycles in April and May 2012

      and  to you all

Donna Marie


----------



## jblox78

Thanks Donna Marie!

Have been posting on the Feb / March thread but am actually starting Metformin on 3rd April...

Looking forward to meeting some of the other ladies starting treatment at the same time as me...

Jen xxx


----------



## LauraHC

Thanks Donna Marie / Hi Jen 

I'm a 1st timer too - just about to start Northisterone next week, so probably will be in the thick of IVF around mid april, I think, unless they want me to take it for longer (I'm on a short cycle.) I've never posted to one of these boards before so I've got no idea what you are supposed to write - but to give you a bit of the story, we've been trying to have children for 2 1/2 years, hubby fine but I've got PCOS, have had Clomid / Letrozole for about 12 months and then 4 failed IUI attempts and now it's the big one - IVF. The whole thing has nearly sent me round the bend - and I pride myself on being fairly sane - and I am a bit worried about how I am going to cope.  Feels like all my eggs are in the IVF basket now, with no other options (crap pun, sorry!!)

Really looking forward to having some support from others who are also going through it. 

ps. got some amazing news yesterday - my friend on her 3rd go at IVF is FINALLY pregnant. Hope to us all  

Laura xx


----------



## jblox78

Hey Laura,

Sounds like you've been through the mill already!  This is our first try at fertility treatment as I have blocked tubes and IUI isn't suitable...  Have learnt so much from being on here and chatting to the other girls - have found it helps me feel less lonely as not many people I know really understand what we're going through...  Am on a short cycle too - go for first scan around the 11th of April and should be starting injections then...

Jen xx


----------



## LauraHC

Hi Jen 
Sounds like we will be starting around the same time - I think I am likely to start stims around the 10th, ish. My clinic doesn't scan until day six and my period is always unreliable so that's a best guess! I am not feeling that nervous at the moment - have booked a week off work for a time where I think I will be (hopefully) having egg collection / transfer and have told them that I am helping a relative post-op, so feel a bit calmer about the whole thing. Was panicking about explaining my absence (funny how you always focus on the minor details rather than the whole horrendous picture!) 

Anyway, will be trying to keep busy from now until then.how have you found it with your family / friends? My best mate had her 1st baby 3 months ago and it's been more difficult than I would have liked. Just feel a bit like she thinks I am bitter about it, which I probably am a bit. It's put a wall there and it's really difficult to cross. Wasn't helped by her telling me that I needed to "let it go" whilst she was breast feeding - ummm really, so ivf will definitely work if I let it go, will it?!! She was trying to be helpful but it annoyed the hell out of me. Ah well, she has baby brain, I have to be sympathic. Although am coming off ******** for the duration as cannot bear all the status updates about people's perfect babies!! 

Laura x


----------



## jblox78

Hey Laura,

Looks like it's just us on here so far!  I was going to tell my boss and then decided that it would probably be best to keep it to myself until I absolutely have to tell him.  I am a PA and I was off on Monday for our appointment and he told me on Tuesday that he felt like his right arm was missing when I was off!!!  So don't want to panic him!  And also I was just awarded a payrise last month and don't want it to look like I have been plotting behind his back haha!

I know what you mean about the baby updates on ** - it does get a little draining after a while - I am sort of borderline about that just now though and am managing not to let it get to me.  The year we were referred for IVF 7 of my family and friends had babies which was tough but I now consider myself an expert!  A friend also told me yesterday while we were out for lunch that she is 11 weeks pregnant on her first month of trying - I appreciated her telling me rather than letting me find out on ** - she must have been feeling brave as we had only just been speaking about my treatment dates!!!  

After saying all that though, we have been TTC naturally and have never yet had an fertiltiy treatment and I can't say that my tolerance levels wouldn't go down A LOT if our treatment doesn't work!  Sometimes think I'm a little numb to it as we haven't started treatment yet as sometimes people do make daft comments - my sister gave me a 2012 photobook diary of my baby nephew for Christmas and I thought great thanks - all these lovely baby photos - I'll be sure to write my IVF dates in there!  And a friend used the baby name I had told her I would use for a girl last year as well - knowing what we are up against!!  I just think that people really don't get how people in our situation might feel and that is why I am so thankful for FF!

Wow - that is a long post!!!

Jen xxx


----------



## Caz01608

Hi Girls

This is my first post on FF or any website for that matter!  But I'm conscious of the scary road ahead, and when I saw your post re. ******** baby bores I thought, these sound like my type of girls, as it really struck a cord.  I cant move for pregnant people, including my best friend, plus I'm at my husband's friend for dinner with another couple on Saturday where both the girls are pregnant.  They're lovely, so will probably play down their delight in sympathy for me - cringe!

Anyway enough moaning - I'm on day 4 and have placed my order with Oxford Fertility Unit for my drugs and am waiting for day 17 to start down reg. (about 4th April) I have a short cycle so have to start early apparently.

We're 3 year TTC, my husbands fine, 'gold star' according to one nurse - he's still beaming    I have an underactive thyroid and my baseline scan wasn't great apparently (5 follicles one side and 6 the other) so the nurse advised that blasto wouldn't be an option.  So I'm doing the best I can to be healthy (I basically rattle I'm taking so many vitamins) plus no booze or caffine.  

Good luck to you both and everyone who joins this thread!


----------



## snoopy1982

Hello, i have just been reading this thread and thought its something i could get involved with as i'm about to start IVF next month.  

I should have been going in for a scan this week as have my period but as egg collection falls over the Easter Break and the clinic are on hols for 2 weeks (how dare they!) i now have to wait until my period at the end of April!!  all a little frustrating as it means yet more waiting! 

I've been TTC for nearly 2 years now.  I'm 29 and my partner is 34 - he has a low sperm count and i have PCOS so a double whammy!  I've actually come along way since last year when i was first having tests and they found out my FSH level was 26.5 and that i was probably menopausal & the most likely way of me having a baby would be through egg donation - devastated isn't the word!!!  I was then sent for a further blood test (AMH) which came back at 158!!!!! i was expecting it to be really low - under 5 as this would make sense as my FSH was so high!!!  so... i went for the test again and it came back at 38.8 which is a really good result as means i have lots of eggs! so confusing but v encouraging - I've really baffled all the docs at the clinic with my results!!  

since finding out my results i've done 4 rounds of Clomid now - all which have been unsuccessful but seem to have brought my cycles back - which were absent for over a year after me coming off the pill!  My doc has basically said that IVF is going to be the best chance for us because of partner's sperm count.  We are having the procedure where the sperm is injected into the egg.  i just hope i can produce some good eggs!!!  I've been going to acupuncture since last July which has been a great support, my lady has been brilliant - its like a therapy and counselling session and is so relaxing - i truly believe she has helped me to get my body back in balance and my periods back!!  I will definitely be having acupuncture throughout the IVF as have read it can help.

Laura/Jen - i'd love to hear how you both get on with the injections/scans etc etc... its a hard thing to go through especially if you don't have any friends who have been through IVF so having these support groups are great.  i know i could do with the support.

Good luck with the treatment& look forward to hearing from you soon!  
xxx


----------



## Suujji

Hi ladies, first post too. I wondered if I could join you guys here? 

OH and I had our appointment with the consultant and nurse on Tuesday and it looks like we will be starting drugs in March and ICSI at the beginning of May.

I know what you mean about **, I stopped going on there last year for the same reason-a couple of people posted 4-5 times a day all through their pregnancy, moaning about morning sickness and the like and all I could think of was you lucky [email protected]#*%$'s!

A little back ground? Like Laura and Kelliestur I have PCOS too, I was diagnosed about 9 years ago. Last year we had four failed attempts at IUI, with the last one including Clomid and progesterone. I really thought that one was it, some (I thought) undisputed symptoms and I was late with AF- I would always start 14 days after I hit ovulation, if I ovulate. But it wasn't meant to be or more likely, all psychosomatic! We could of had a further 2 IUI's but decided that being referred for IVF we might stand a better chance. 

So we have the chance of 2 fresh IVF/ICSI cycles and 2 frozen with NHS and the consultant has advised we would be doing the long protocol, which I am kinda of glad of. But what has really thrown me is that during the meeting he advised that my follicle count was only 11 and my AMH 4.5. He questioned my original diagnosis, saying this was most unusual result for someone with PCOS. The OH doesn't understand and asked why I'm being teary as the consultant followed that with saying my FSH level was normal. He doesn't realise they mean two different things and thinks I'm just focusing on the negative. I've spent the last few days trawling the internet to see if there is a way of altering this or increasing our chances, as all I was told at the clinic was to take folic acid, eat a balanced diet and not get stressed-Ha, fat chance! 

Is anyone on here doing anything in addition to their treatment? 

Sorry if its a long first post, as you can probably tell, I don't really have anyone else to talk too!

Susy xox


----------



## LauraHC

Hi Everyone
Yay, there are a few of us now. I don't even really know where to start except to say that this whole experience is rubbish, whatever problems you've got and I am sending you all a big hug from someone who actually gets it. Jen - I feel your pain this weekend - am just about to go to the pub garden with our group and only three of us don't have kids yet  out of about ten couples. One of the three decided to tell me she was coming off the pill soon on the day I moved in with my mum for a couple of weeks late last year (long story - stress of treatment basically nearly ruined me and my husband but we are hopefully back on track now.) I am just dreading the next pregnancy announcement and find myself purposely isolating myself from anyone that is a "risk" - either preggo or about to get preggo or with a new born. Stupid and also hard! 

As for treatment and diet and stuff - I have borderline pcos but I went for my scan and had a follicle count of 50. I asked the nurse if that was normal ish and she looked at me like I was mad and said errr no - normal is 20. That's me told (and at high risk of ohss too, brilliant.) Suzy - I can understand you getting annoyed - my hubby constantly asks me questions even when he has been in the consult room with me. Better than last year, when he basically just left me too it but I do think "listen yourself!!" I however don't think we should get too obsessed with what all the tests say until they get to the IVF - my consultant said that it's a shot in the dark until then really. So I am trying to be kind to myself and not get too obsessed with not drinking / eating only veggies and avoiding sugar. It's all impossible if you want to stay sane say I. Although I am rattling with vitamins, obvs. 

Got to go now as on phone but wellcome everyone - seems we have all popped our posting cherries! 

Laura xx


----------



## maybenow

Hi girls, is anyone else starting stims in the next few days?
We are having IVF with Gennet in Prague, flying over day 9 next sunday.. Am SO nervous about starting stims and hoping I am not in the tiny % that over stimulates.... am terrified... 

Also, my doc has prescribed steroids to boost my immune system... is this usual?? xx


----------



## C-M-F

Hi All

I'm just waiting for my prescription to come through so I can start down regging.  My hubby is 40 and I'm 34 - been tcc for 4 1/2 years.  I've got mild endometriosis and a couple of small fibroids but consultant has said these should be causing any issues, hubby has got the all clear.

We're at Nurture Notts - about 1.5 hr drive from home so scans at 7.30 a.m are going to be fun  

AF arrived last Tuesday so rang clinic straight away - they said they would send out the prescription and then once it arrived we would have to go up for training etc.  Script hasn't turned up yet - am umming and arring about whether to ring clinic and chase or just wait a few more days.  Consultant said we would start the drugs on day 21 so got a bit of time in hand.

Sorry, I'm waffling  

Anyhoo - good luck to you all      heres hoping for happy endings


----------



## Suujji

Hello lovelies,

How was everyone's weekend?   

C-M-F, I would call the clinic. It wouldn't hurt and even with a slow postal service it's still four days. 7.30am scans? I don't envy you, I don't think my clinic even opens that early!

Maybenow, so how long are you staying in Prague for? Is that less expensive than having treatment in the UK? 
I cant help you with the  steroids question, I can only suggest talking through your concerns with your consultant-Sometimes I have questions I think of later but I'm too scared to call/email and ask, silly really as I'm sure they've been asked exactly the same a thousand times before.

Laura hi. Isn't strange the difference in mens attitude compared to ours?! My OH is so laid back he's almost horizontal.  He even admitted himself that during our appointment at the clinic his IQ dropped by 100-he even asked at one point if he would need to come in for his sperm donation during ET! Bless!

kelliesturs. Poor you with the wait but I'm sure it will fly by. I was also worried about the Easter break but the clinic said they would be open throughout. We will be having ICSI too and I must admit I'm worried about the number of eggs/lack of embryos. I just keep telling myself that it only takes the one.

Caz01608 have your drugs arrived yet? I had mine delivered to work last week-I nearly didn't manage to get them home on the bus, the box was so big!

Hi Jen, any more thoughts about how/when you might tell your boss? We're a small team where I work and at first I didn't want everyone knowing my business, but I felt like they deserved to know when I was going through IUI's last year with all the change of shifts and time off needed. I do work for the LA though, so my boss has to as understanding and flexible as poss. It has made things easier, although I have my suspicions about it effecting a banding change and pay increase mentioned last year-its never materialised!

Best go and start dinner now, hope you all have a great week 

xox


----------



## goldbunny

hello, i just arrived.
can't join the 'starting treatment in march' thread even though it is still march, because it is full of posts that don't seem to fit the thread title, and i poked my head around the corner into 'over 40's' but decided i'd feel more cheerful in here. 
today (tues 27 march) i shall be having my 8th d/r buserelin injection, of my first IVF cycle. 
I felt a bit nervous about the idea of coming in here to post but having read many stories and posts over the last few days i realised that it was helping to hear other's stories so i ought to add mine to the mix.
However i have promised myself i'm going to be as pragmatic about it all as possible - if my posts appear brief occasionally i'm just sitting on my hands and trying to distract myself - i was determined when i started this that i would reject any sentence that began with 'what if..?' but they keep creeping in! 
anyway i'm 41 and it is really better i don't look at any statistics regarding that. I shall report on my progress though in case it helps anyone else to read about it.

Things i wish i had known before i started list:
1) the injections don't hurt AT ALL! (so far, for me) which amazes me. However i have to have DH make them ready and then get on with it instantly because if i stopped to think about it i'd probably struggle with it. The first day, i was so anxious beforehand - the next day i thought 'ah, this will be a breeze, i know what to expect now', so was completely caught off guard when the anxiety got me again. However day 3, DH said 'why don't you put the radio on?' - top idea! hadn't even occurred to me but it's a great distraction while DH preps the drug. 
2) by the next day, i can't tell where i injected. I expected to be covered in bruises, but so far, fine. That's a relief!
3) i've gone all woolly brained. Really ought to have planned better for that! I keep trying to get organised now but i take one step forward and two back! I don't know if it's the drugs or the psychological aspects of it all. I could do with a personal trainer/assistant to run after me yelling. Even the simple, simple concept of taking a daily multivitamin appears to be beyond me - despite the post-it on the fridge - if it weren't for DH i'd have given up taking them by now. No idea if they help but since i have to take folic acid anyway, it made sense to me. 
4) the disbelief hasn't worn off, despite the week of injections. I can't shake the feeling that 'this can't be happening, in a minute i will wake up and my 'real' life will be happening. This must be happening to someone else'. I'd rather like that feeling to wear off but perhaps it is protecting me a little. 
5) i keep having irrational ideas - like thinking 'what if i do manage to have a baby, but, only ever one, so i have to give it all the baby names i ever liked and it ends up called something so long that by the time they call the register at school in the morning it's time for lunch?'. 

i could be losing the plot..


----------



## LauraHC

Hi Everyone 

Goldbunny - your post really struck a cord with me, I keep having irrational thoughts like that too. I keep naming our as yet uncooked embryos (errr they aren't even follicles yet, you mad woman) and then having to stop myself from getting carried away. I also often think 'this isn't happening to me' and then realise, oh yeah, it is. Brilliant. And does anyone else have a complete and utter sense of humour failure when it comes to getting older? I'm 31 (32 at the start of June) and I have HATED every birthday since I was 30 due to the kids thing - I literally imagine my ovaries getting more shabby with every year, not that it matters as they never worked properly in the 1st place anyway!!! I find myself looking in magazines and when it says 'Anna, 35, with her child Max, 3' or something, I find myself mentally working out how old 'Anna' was when she got pregnant. I am always pleased when they are older than me and get very very excited when it appears that they had fertility treatment (I guess this from a. how happy they look and b. if they have twins - I always assume fertility treatment with twins. J Lo at 41 anyone!? That one from Desperate Housewives (42 and twins) and Mariah Carey all spring to mind  

To reassure everyone on the injections front - I did Menopur for IUI and it wasn't that bad. Bit worried I will turn into the devil woman when my dose is tripled for IVF but at least the jab itself doesn't hurt. I got into a pattern with it which helped. Not looking forward to the fact that the pessaries I have to take afterwards mean I have to lie down for 1/2 an hour EVERY 12 HOURS. Ummm, that's me lying down in the disabled loo at work then (I work long hours and have a commute, there is no way I can be at home every 12 hours.)

I can't remember who was asking about Steroids - my friend was put on some steriods for Natural Killer Cells for her 3rd IVF attempt (which has so far been successful, fingers crossed, as she is about 4 weeks preggo) but I don't know anything other than that really. Hope that puts your mind at rest a tiny bit. 

As for the work thing - I've decided not to tell. I'm just going to take a week off as annual leave to 'look after a relative recovering from an op.' I know that my boss won't be understanding and I don't want to be overlooked at work due to this, as well as having to deal with it in my home life.  I've got a busy job and it will hopefully be distracting to have something unconnected. I'm already worried that all my friends will be busy watching me in the 2 week wait bit and waiting for a pregnancy announcement, really couldn't stand it at work too. 

Starting Northisterone tomorrow, so will be on track for treatment in mid ish April. Gulp. 

ps. Susy - it sounds like you might be near me, I am from near oxford. 

L xx


----------



## C-M-F

Suujji - good advice, I phoned the clinic & no prescription had been sent - admin error.  So pleased I called them now.

Good to hear from others that the injections aren't too dreadful


----------



## R-Mart81

I am a little sad to be posting on here, as I didn't expect to still be trying to conceive. We went in for my 9 week ultrasound only to discover our babies heartbeat had stopped. It was a devastating blow, but we are now ready to start trying again. I was able to get pregnant using IUI last time, but my doctor has decided to go straight to IVF this time around. I am trying to conceive in South Korea where they do everything a little bit different here. I went to the doctor today and despite the doctor being able to speak English fairly well, I am more confused then ever. This was not our regular doctor so I am hoping that if I get a chance to talk with her, I will have a better idea of what is going on. Until then I was hoping someone on here might be able to answer my questions. 
I was told today to come back in about 2 weeks for some sort of shot to shut down my hormones. What is this? 
He also said we would start the medication a little while after that. How long after? How long do you normally take the medication and if I don't even go in for the first shot until April 11th, when would we be looking at to actually harvest eggs or implant? Not sure if those are even the right terms, I really am new to this. 
I will be leaving South Korea in June and most likely not returning so I want to make sure that if this first round doesn't work (I read somewhere that often the first one doesn't) I need to know if we will have time to try a second time. 
Also if anyone knows of a good web site that I could visit to learn more about this process, I would be grateful for the address.


----------



## R-Mart81

LauraHC,

I know just how you feel! Although I did not go through as many IUI attempts as you, I also feel like this is our last ditch attempt. You seem further along in your treatment then I am. I have no clue at all what is going on. Being in a country where I really don't speak the language much is hard enough, trying to go through fertility treatments at the same time, yah feeling a little overwhelmed!


----------



## goldbunny

RMart81 - i hope you get better information soon, i shan't try and explain anything as i'm a bit confused yet myself. However i am a bit concerned about the possible situation of you doing IVF, having spare embryos and them being in South Korea. Which sounds like a problem, if you are not returning there. Before you get to that point I think enquiries are in order to find out if you can transport spare embryos, or what will happen if you can't. Maybe someone else knows, perhaps it is easy and you can just fly them out in a coolbox! Sorry i have no idea how it works or what it would cost. But hypothetically, what if it was very expensive? Sorry not trying to worry you this was just the first thing i thought of when i read your post. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## R-Mart81

Ok wish I had read more before making so many little posts on here. I know how you guys feel on the baby announcements. One of my good friends just announced that she is pregnant. She would be 6 days behind me if I were still pregnant. Not to mention the other dozen or so people telling me how sorry they are for my loss only to post their latest ultrasounds in the same post. I am happy for them and all, but I have been at this for 5 years now!! When is ok to stop being happy for everyone else and just feel sad.

Oh on the job front, yah I told my boss that we would be trying again (because there were some things that needed to be worked out) and I was fired. Because I am working for an international school (run by an American school) in South Korea there is no law to say this is wrong. So now I we are crossing all fingers and praying this first cycle of IVF works because there is now way we can afford to do this back in the states.

Getting pregnant shouldn't be this hard, but for the thousands of us that can't just simply go off the pill, I pray for treatments to work quickly and healthy babies to be conceived!!!​


----------



## R-Mart81

goldbunny    The idea of having spare embryos here is an emotion that I can not even begin to put into words. Knowing that I could never allow them to just be destroyed is the theme of many of my nightmares. I have asked my doctor and she is going to look into transporting them back to the US, but if that doesn't work out, then I have no idea what we are going to do. Because of the D&C in Jan. they discovered that I have a deformed uterus so I do know that we are going to shoot for more then the normal amount of eggs to implant. Hopefully this will leave us with no extras. I can't ask what anyone else would do in this situation because I still don't know myself. It's not an easy decision that's for sure.


----------



## Ali-B

Hi Everyone,

I am a first time poster too!!  Been stalking the threads for a while though!  I am (I think) on the short protocal as i was given Cilest (pill) to try and reduce a Cyst that was found at my Scan in Feb.  That has dissapeared now so doc was happy for us to go ahead with treatment. Finally!!!  Was diagnosed with Bilateral Hydro and adhesions in Jan 2011 after Lap & Dye and had both tubes removed open abdominal in Sep 11.
But here we are Starting on Suprafract on 3rd of April!  MY BIRTHDAY!!!  What a wonderful present to myself a jab in the tummy! lol! 
Then we are starting on the stims on the 5th of April! Scan on 10th and hopefully EC 19TH! Its been a long journey and a very emotional one and i am just trying to stay positive at the min and hope that all goes well!!  

Good luck to you all 

Ali xxxxx


----------



## Suujji

RMart81, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss-your heart must have broken.  Did the consultant tell you what protocol you would be on, short or long? I found this on this website and hopefully it may answer your questions

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=222&Itemid=249 I'm under the impression there is slightly more control with the drugs on the long protocol but I could be wrong having never experienced the short protocol and just starting on the long one.

Goldbunny and Laura, you are not the only ones who feels that the whole thing is a little surreal. Perhaps it wont start feeling real until I start with the injections/scans? (I'm on the pill at the moment to 'rest' my ovaries) but I have felt quite teary, welled up twice during Britain's got talent-I never cry over that. I also seem to have a baby radar, I can spot a pram or pregnant woman from 50 paces and they are everywhere and stopped watching Corrie whilst Tracey was pregnant with twins. My mind races during my walk to and from work, planning a future as a family or wondering how exactly I would cope if this doesn't work!

C-M-F, I hope your prescription turns up in the next few days x

Laura, I'm in East Sussex, is that close?

Hi Ali-B, sounds like you have been through the wringer already. Good luck with the treatment.

xox


----------



## Caz01608

Hi everyone

I hope everyone is ok, some very sad story's to read and I wish everyone the best of luck with your own unique journeys.  

I had a call from the drug company yesterday and my drugs are being delivered to my home on Monday ready for Down Reg on 4th April.  My DH works from home on Mondays so he has instructions on what must go in the fridge!    I have also received a schedule and some F.A.Q from the Oxford Fertility Unit, which are helpful - so ready to go I guess....gulp!

I am smiling at you Suujji clinging onto your very important big box on the bus.  I'm sorry to hear your emotions are running wild from being on the pill - crying at Britains got talent - it wasn't the gay couple's ballroom dance (Sugar Dandies) by any chance was it?  Emotional stuff!   ha ha ha

Take care all 

Caz xx


----------



## R-Mart81

I have no idea if I am on the long or short cycle/treatment or what not. My doctor's office called today to tell me that I needed to come in tomorrow to start medication. I am getting some sort of injection but I have no idea what it is yet. Hopefully I can some more answers then. It's kind of scary going at this alone as my husband had to fly 23 hours away from me, back to the US to be with his mom who is dying of Cancer. Emotionally I am a mess. But I have a 6 year old little boy who is the light of my life to look after and keep me going. 

Hopefully tomorrow I will find out what a short or long cycle even is and what medication I will be given. I am not one to just go with the flow into uncertainty land, but it looks like I am riding with my hands in the air in the first car on the very scary track.


----------



## jblox78

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been on in a while so it's great to see there are more and more of us!!

R-Mart81 - sounds tough having treatment abroad when your DH is away - are there any forums for people living in the same area as you who might be able to help?

Caz - I found the ballroom dancing on BGT really emotinal too and I haven't even started my drugs yet!!

Suujji - I know exactly what you mean re the baby radar!!  It's difficult with the thought that treatment may not work - DH and I have decided that we are going to remain positive at least this time as we have everything ahead of us and what will be will be...  Who knows how we will feel if our tries don't work but we are making the best go of it that we can and that is all we can do...  Also - I decided not to tell my boss until I absolutely have to - we are a really small office here in Glasgow with the head office in London and I am worried that everyone would find out - would rather be able to ammounce my BFP as normal!  Will be taking some holiday time around ET and EC - was supposed to be going to London to see NKOTB (don't laugh!!) but am going to have to cancel due to treatment and had already booked some days around that...

Laura - how's it going with the Northisterone?

Everyone else - hello!

AFM - went for mock ET on Tuesday as had treatment on my cervix 8 years ago and they wanted to check the path was clear    - it went absolutely fine and I literally didn't feel a thing.  I went for my weekly acupuncture beforehand so not sure if that helped...  Start Metformin tablets on Tuesday and have been stocking up on supplements, teas etc. and am going to buy the Dukan Diet book so that I have the high protein recipes...  Maybe I'll even lose some weight haha!  Really can't wait to get started now...

 to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies, 
can I join you on this thread. I have tried 4 iuis in last 8 months with a bfp( sadly m/c at 9 weeks), next step is IVF.. . waiting for my periods probable mid april to start the pill for 3 weeks and then menopur.. so e.c and e.t likely in may.. I am just scared... about inj, about effect of medication, about ohss bmi 37), about failing treatment... don't know what to do...


----------



## Cjr

Hi ladies. Can I join you on here please?! I am also on the fertility community forum, but most woman on there are from the US so the portacol seems a bit different to the uk, but I have learned so much from them, and we all want the same outcome, fingers crossed for all of us.
I am doing the long portacol and am on day 12 of Buserelin injections and I go back on the 10 th of April for ultrasound, if all is ok ( and I really hope it is ) I then start Fostimon aswell as Buserelin for about 10 ish days  
   for us all. 

Car xx


----------



## R-Mart81

jblox78 No I have not been able to find any forms in the area. At least not English speaking ones. That's why I am so happy to have this one. It's nice to talk to people who know what's going on and what sort of things to expect.


----------



## R-Mart81

I just got back from my doctor and they put me on birth control pills. So no injection like they had said yesterday. When I asked what other medication I would be taking, I was told to "come back in a few weeks and I will just give it to you, no worries." This is one of these times where I miss the states. So, does anyone know what the birth control pills mean?  I am on a long cycle or short?


----------



## jblox78

Afternoon Ladies!

Welcome Cjr!  

R-Mart - that's a shame there is no one local to share their experiences with you as well - hope you meet someone through your clinic or something - must be really difficult for you   Can;t help with your question about the pill as I wasn't asked to go on it...

 to everyone else!

Jen xxx


----------



## Nicola22

i'll be starting end of April/begining of May too at Ninewells hospital,  we are self funding and just waiting for the invoice to arrive so we can pay then into the hospital to learn all about what drugs etc i'll be using - can't wait  
Nicolaxx


----------



## Cjr

Jblox78 - thanks for the welcome. Looking forward to sharing our stories


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all.  I am hoping that this will be my month to join you.  Last month after d-ring, I was told my lining was too thick.  This month a new doc said that my lining was fine (he scanned it differently) but I have two cysts...so continuing the buserelin (yay sniffing more) and hoping they go away.  I have another appointment on Monday.  If it works, I'm meant to get a Dilapan inserted and then start injections.  As I'm 43, I don't have a lot of time for my body to do these stupid things...

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi everyone, I just found this thread and was hoping to join in as I am starting my first round of IVF. I have my baseline scan on Monday then it's all go from there. Although it's my first go at IVF I have done a round of IUI which had to be cancelled as I didn't respond to the stimms. I have been told that I have a high chance of not getting to egg collection and have less than 1% chance of having a live birth so odds are very heavily against us.

R-Mart81 I have been on the pill for the last 3 weeks and am doing the Flare protocol due to previous poor response. I will only be on down reg drugs for 3 days to try and give me a kick start then stimms from day 3. I'm surprised you haven't been told more information as I was given a sheet detailing each appointment and when I start and finish meds. Hope this helps!


----------



## jblox78

Hello again yankee!! Great to see you again! 

Welcome nicola and mrsmacd! 

Jen x


----------



## R-Mart81

MrsMacD I am going through treatment in South Korea where it seems more the norm to just go with your doctor's advice and not question it. It's hard because here they go to the hospital for EVERYTHING so treatment is vastly different. When I mean everything I am talking a tiny sniffle to I feel tired, I need to go to the hospital. (Said to me by students) Another good example, we had a little girl show up to school in a cast and a wheelchair, we were all very concerned, until we found out that she had a broken toe that wasn't really broken, but might be. LOL The one great thing is that medical care here is so affordable. Fertility treatment here is substantially less here and since we know we probably couldn't afford to do it in the US, we are not going to stop just because we have no idea what's going on. Even though it is a lot more stress on me then DH. Hopefully with enough research online, and the help from everyone on here, I will not feel so helpless and scared.


----------



## MrsMacD

Sorry R-Mart hadn't had time to check all the posts before I posted my own just saw your question about the pill. It must be really difficult for you doing treatment abroad. It can be hard enough sometimes in the UK to get the answers you need. I hope that everyone on here is able to help you out and answer any questions you may have and wish you and everyone else all the very best on your journey.


----------



## binny

Hi Everyone! Im a newbie. This month I am having my blood tests and then all steam ahead on approx 4th May for first scan and then injection classes lol! I should have started in April but managed to get my dates for the AMH test wrong.......  We will be having ICSI, unfortunately self funded as DH had the big V many moons ago and as such I am not eligible for any help   I'm nervous as I am sure everyone else on here is! Im going to take it one step at a time and try not to allow myself the luxury of looking into the future or dreaming of being a mummy   I just cant let myself hope that this will work. I do hope you will all allow me to join in your forum, I really do like the feel of your group, as alot of you have mentioned the dreaded ******** updates, I thought it was just me but I think Im going to have to block a few people. No one really understands what it is like to not have babies, my friends have become more and more distant over the years - mainly my thought as I avoid them to avoid the upset that always follows   They think that telling me I can cuddle their baby makes up for the fact I dont have my own! They also judge me because I chose to be with a DH who has had the big V, but after numerous crappy relationships where I tried to conceive and it didnt happen, its not just a simple case of "not trying"
So far no known problems with me, although I have many tests to actually check that! Im not convinced!
Anyway Ive whittered forever, hope I can join in - although it looks like you are all going to be ahead of me   
By chance does anyone have to have the dreaded pipelle test before ICSI? Im literally pooping my pants over it! 
Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Wallbanger

Hi binny, welcome to fertility friends and the starting April / may forum, I've just moved over from the feb/mar forum as I was a fair bit behind the girls there. They seem to be having some great results so hopefully that will rub off on us -

I'm a bit a head of you in day 4 of stiming at the moment, 3rd scan on Wednesday and bricking it. Which clinic are you with,


----------



## MrsHY

Hi ladies
Do you mind if I join you?  
I'm in London - had my baseline scan this morning as I have been on the pill for 16 days. My ovaries are asleep and my lining is thin, so I come off the pill on Wednesday and start my stims a week today. I then add in the antagonist (cetero something, I can never spell it and am too lazy to look it up right now ;-) ) from Friday. Next scan is on 16th April.
I feel like I've jumped the first hurdle being given a date to get going with stims, but am not looking forward to all the others that will no doubt cause problems along the road (response to stims, EC, number of eggs fertilised, number of embryos that go on to be viable...). I'm trying to chill out and stay positive but it's hard, isn't it!
Good luck to everyone x


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Welcome Binny and MrsHY!

MrsHY - I see that you have taken Metformin for 6 years - I've to start taking tablets tomorrow before starting stims a week tomorrow.  Do you have any tips for avoiding side effects?  I've heard they can give you an upset stomach...

Jen xx


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks for the welcome Jblox!
Metformin has been wonderful for me - I started to take it way before we were TTC as I wanted to control my PCOS which was manifesting as weight gain, acne, a bit of hirsutism (though not that much, thankfully) and a complete lack of periods, without going back on the pill. Within three months my periods had restarted, the acne and hirsutism had gone and I dropped a stone in weight! Have been on it ever since.
I was told to start by taking 2 pills a day then gradually increasing to 3 after a week or so, I think it was. I didn't have any side effects when I was taking 2 pills a day, but the 2nd day I took 3, I felt absolutely wiped out, a bit flu-ey, and had that horrible achey skin feeling that you get when you're ill - do you know what I mean? Anyway, I spoke to a diabetologist (as you will know, metformin is traditionally used with diabetes patients) and he seemed to think it was completely unconnected, but who knows. That only lasted for a couple of days though.
Good luck! Keep me posted on how you're getting on x


----------



## TheYankee

Hi MrsHY - congrats on the baseline scan and best of luck with the next steps.

Wallb - hope the next scan goes well!

Binny - welcome!  Looking forward to hearing how things go.

R-Mart - sounds frustrating not knowing what's going on.  Best to you!

Hi jblox, mrsmac and others!

AFM: I'm a no go, yet again, due to thickening lining and the cyst growing.  Different protocol this time - starting again on Primulot tomorrow (Day 5) through to Day 25, 3x a day.  Will get a scan to see if cyst has stopped on Day 22, and then have a scheduled Hysteroscopy & D&C scheduled for Day 25- not looking forward to that at all, though I will be under a general anesthetic.  Will start stimming immediately after that instead of starting on Suprefact.  So...one more month of waiting for my stupid body.  Really hoping that this cyst goes away!!!


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks TheYankee
That's so irritating for you - I'm sorry you've got another wait to go. Fingers crossed this protocol works. And I'm sure that the hysto and D&C will go well - my husband recently had a GA for an appendix removal and said that afterwards it felt like he'd had the best sleep of his life!


----------



## Suujji

Aaaahhhh, I have just spent the past hour or so writing a post, trying to make sure I say hi to everyone and some how I have managed to delete the whole thing, what an idiot!

R-Mart81, I don't know if you have had an answer to your questions about the treatment. I'm also on  the pill- I did have a lengthy reply that I now don't have the energy to re-post tonight.

Hello to all and welcome to all the newbies- I will try posting again tomorrow, in the hope that I am slightly less special!

xox


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Yankee - sorry to hear you've got another delay - hopefully this time it'll all be sorted so you can move forward...  

MrsHY - thanks for the advice - am starting off on one tablet from today onwards and next week have to up it to two for the rest of the treatment cycle - my clinic didn't really explain things very well but I think I'm taking it in order to avoid OHSS...  I'm on short protocol so I've to go in next week for scan and to start injections...

Hello everyone else!

Jen xxx


----------



## tina_one

hey everyone!!! my name is Tina i am getting married on the 12th of may to my lovely fiance.
i have 5 weeks to go till my wedding,
other half has low sperm count and we are having icsi
i have  done 19 days of down reg with busirilin and 5 days of stimming with gonal f, i feel great!!! i havent really had any symptoms. touch wood 
the only ones i have had would be slight head ache and feeling sleepy, i have only being emotional twice LOL
all of the sudden i am illegric to the sun, i have been coming out in red spots when i sit out in it. 
i was wondering if anyone was at the same stage as me, i should be going for egg collection next week some time.
I go for a scan tomoz to see how i am doing on the gonal f.

I am with halifax hospital and will be having egg collection at manchester care.

good luck to everyone 

baby dust ****************************

Tina xx


----------



## C-M-F

Hi All

Happy birthday Ali-b  

RMart81 -   and   for you, really wishing you all the best.

Caz01608 - did your drugs get delivered OK ready for tomorrow?  

MrsMacD - Everything crossed for you for this cycle.  

TheYankee - Back luck sweet, not a lot you can do when your own body turns against you    Hopefully the Hysteroscopy & D&C sorts things for you.

tina-one - wow - nothing like chucking yourself in a the deep end, planning your wedding and going though IVF.  >  Hopefully both will be very happy events. 

AFM - prescription eventually turned up on Saturday, phoned the clinic yesterday to make an appointment to collect drugs / go for training etc ready to start next Tues only to be told they were fully booked until the end of next week    Really fabulous nurse managed to get us a special appointment tomorrow morning with Snr embryologist though so we are still on track. Phew.

I plucked up the courage to tell my boss that I was starting IVF - we are only a small company and he has always made his views on pregnant women at work being unsustainable for a buisness very clear so I was expecting a bit of a negative response but bless him he was a star and wished me all the best.  Was really worried about telling him but I knew I had to because we are 2 hrs from the Notts clinic so all my appointments require a half day off work.

So - heres hoping and praying for us all for positive outcomes


----------



## TheYankee

C-m-f. Glad your drugs made it and you have the appointment.  Hope it all works well!

Tina - wow, wedding and IVF.  I couldn't have done that.  No way.  Hope it all works out perfectly for you.

Jblox - crossing fingers for your scan!

Suuji - hope you got a good nights sleep!

Thanks for all the good wishes...started taking my 3-a-day pills....17 days to next scan.


----------



## Suujji

Hello ladies back again, take two!

R-Mart81, I hope you have had your questions answered. If not, I’ve also been put on the pill before I start the long protocol and this is the information I have been given by my clinic. They advised that the pill is to help calm everything down, but having looked on the internet I can see that some people were also given to help reduce cysts, to regulate cycles or to allow the clinic to have a number of treatments on the go at around the same time. The normal timing with this they said was two weeks but because of year end at work they said it was fine to take it for 3 weeks. I have a scan next Thursday to check that my womb lining is regular and that there are no cysts and then the day after I start the Buserelin injections. The down regging suppresses FSH and LH hormones allowing control over the development & release of the eggs. A week later, I start Gonal-f injections alongside the Buserelin to stimulate my ovaries and scans every other day they say until three or more follicles are greater than 18mm. Then, fingers crossed its egg collection and egg transfer. So this is how my clinic is doing what they have aptly called “The long protocol using the oral contraceptive pill” I would imagine every clinic has their own variations on both the long and short protocol but I hope that gives you an idea of what to expect. X

tina_one, wow I’m impressed. Getting married and doing IVF around the same time? That’s something! Thank god you’re not having any symptoms, that would be awful. Your about 2/3 weeks ahead of me treatment wise. I really hope all goes well.

Jen, NKOTB?  , I think I still have one of their 12 inches somewhere. I’ve also been on Metformin for quite some years. I would say it would depend on how many tablets you will eventually be taking a day and if it’s for the long haul? I take 3 a day and must admit I got impatient and ignored the doctors’ advice of taking it slow and building up to it, which was stupid as I was sick as a dog! – I’ve just read your later post, have you been diagnosed with PCOS then? Good luck with the scan next week I have my fingers crossed for you.  

Hi TheYankee, I’ve been sleeping quite badly since this all started, I now wake up earlier at the weekend than I do during the week for work! I’m so sorry to hear youv’e more delays to the start of treatment. I’m also anxious about time slipping away at 35 I thought perhaps I had a few years left but when I found out my AMH was only 4.5 it suddenly dawned on me this is now or never! But I’m still wishing my life away to the proper start of my treatment! I hope all goes well with Hysteroscopy & D&C in a couple of weeks and your cyst disappears real soon.

C-M-F I’m glad your prescription finally arrived. I bet it’s a weight off your mind now you have spoken to your boss? I hope all goes well tomorrow. 

MrsHY hello! I know exactly what you mean about the hurdles-in my darker thoughts I wonder if I will even make it to egg collection let alone ET. But I have read that being positive really does make a difference along with visualisation, so as daft as I might feel, come stimming time I will be chanting egg developing mantras!

I ‘ve just checked out the Feb/April thread Wallbanger, let’s hope we have just as much success as they are having. Good luck tomorrow I have everything crossed for you  

I had to look up what a pipelle test was Binny! It’s quite incredible the number of tests you have to go through to get to the starting line. I’m sure it will be fine though. I’m sorry to hear you haven’t had the support you should have from your friends about your relationship. And I agree, I don’t think anyone can really understand what we all go through without experiencing it first-hand.

Hi MrsMacD, how was your scan on Monday? I hope all went well. 

Nicola, has your invoice come yet? I hope you get to start very soon.

Hi Car, how are you finding the Buserelin injections? I’m really not looking forward to starting them but then I am if that makes sense!

7november, are you feeling any less scared? I’m finding it terrifying too and I think part of that is the unknown and not having any control over any of this. I have found that my fear has lessened though the more I find out about IVF and what I can do to help my chances. It feels like I have a little control back however miniscule!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY   Ali, I hope you have had an amazing day. Have you had your injection yet or is that later this eve?
How are you Laura?

AFM, Yes it was the gay ballroom dancers that set me off the other week and the 16yr old opera singer at the end, plus after watching No strings attached last Saturday I balled my eyes out for no reason I could fathom! I also have really sore boobs and I seem to have a diminishing IQ, Saturday I was late meeting a friend, stood at the bus stop looking out for a bus that was showing as due, only to realise that the one I wanted was pulling away from the bus stop I was at! And today? I left work at what I thought was 4.30pm, only to arrive home at 4.30….turns out I upped and left work an hour earlier than I should have!   That’s just two of  a  number of silly things I have managed to do in the last few days. I hope I don’t loose any more marbles!

Sorry if I have missed anyone out, baby dust to all

Susy xox


----------



## Ali-B

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for the birthday wishes, had a lovely chilled out day! Went to meet the Red Arrows and Just got back from a huge japanese meal, which was fab !!!!  
I had my first injection tonight at 7 My time (i live in Cyprus) so 5 your time!  My friend is a nurse so she popped around and showed me and Hubby how to do it! 
Everything is ok so far although where the injection went in is a little swollen still?!   I'm going to keep an eye on that and ask them about it at the clinic when i go down on Thursday!!  
Start the Stims on thursday hopefully but i still havent had AF since i stopped the pill on Friday night??  Im not sure how long it should take for it come? I will ask about that on Thursday too. (Im going to need a list!) 
Been quite emotional over the past few days, im so anxious about everything, i have been trying my best to be positive but i just keep having this awful sick feeling everytime i think about it!  How is everyone else feeling?  Im hoping once i get in to the swing of injecting etc i will relax a little more??!!!  

Hi to everyone new that has joined the thread!!
Sending lots of love and sharing my birthday wishes with you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Cjr

Hi ladies, hope everyone had a good Tuesday, Wednesday tomorrow.....woo hoo, it's nearly Friday!  

Ali b - I'm on the long protocol and I've been injecting Buserelin for 18 days now ( time has gone soooo fast!) after I inject I get a bump also, that's just the meds pocketing under the skin, it should go away in a couple of hours or so, it's nothing to worry about. Good luck with it, it dose get easier! 

Susy - Day 18 done on the long Buserelin protocol....phew! I'm feeling just fine on the meds, they said that the side effects that you can have are headaches, hot flushes, moodiness   feeling tired and nausea, the first week I had nothing, the second I had 1 funny turn as I experienced a hot flush....I quite licked it as I'm always cold, had nothing after that, I do feel tired but I put that down to work. They way I get through it is I don't think about it at all until I actually inject, and I'm soooo used to it now, at first I was so scared that I couldn't do it, I looked like I was about to throw a dart rather than trying to inject myself! Lol Good luck, keep us posted.

Good luck to everyone else, will read more posts over the weekend.

Baby dust to all x


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Welcome Tina!  Best wishes for your upcoming wedding!  I got married last May - feels like a lifetime ago!!!  Good luck for your scan today...

CMF - glad your boss was understanding when you told him about your treatment - at the moment I'm not telling but get the feeling I might have to once we get more scans etc. booked in...  Hope your appointment goes well this morning...

Yankee - you're on the road again!  Keeping everything crossed that you get to go the full distance this time...

Suujji - wow that was some post - I feel really inadequate now haha!!  I've just to take the Metformin during treatment - started with one tablet last night and building up to two as of next week.  I don't have PCOS but have read that it can help to prevent OHSS in ladies with a reasonable AMH - think I might ask them to confirm that when I go back for my scan next week...  Was chuckling at you leaving work an hour early!  I really don't need to lose any more brain cells so hope that doesn't happen to me!!

Ali-B - belated happy birthday!  Glad your first injection went well...  I've been emotional too in the run up to everything - things that usually wouldn't bother me seem to be affecting so much more!!

Cjr - glad to hear you've not been suffering from side effects - hope I'm as lucky as you!

AFM - it's finally started - first Metformin tablet last night - never thought I'd be that excited about taking a pill haha!!  Trying to remain positive and think lots of happy thoughts...

 to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## Wallbanger

Morning to all, hope everyone is doing well.

Sorry ladies no personals (a little late for work), just back from the day 6 scan on stims, 10 follicles on each side largest 12m, back on Friday for another


----------



## MrsMacD

Wallbanger - wow 20 follicles that's great and they sound as though they're growing nicely! Fingers crossed there's plenty of big ones on Friday

Susy- I'm well impressed by your reply. You must have been absolutely gutted when you lost it the first time.

Ali-B - glad you enjoyed your birthday. It's really important that we are still able to enjoy ourselves despite what we are going through. It's all too easy to just hide away!

AFM - Had my baseline scan on Monday. They could see 5 follicles in total. Not a great amount but I suppose as everyone keeps saying it only takes 1. Took my first bucerelin injection yesterday and seemed to have a reaction to it. The area around where I injected (about the size of a golf ball) was red, hot and itchy with raised lumps on it. I'm allergic to shellfish and get the same kind of reaction. Anyway phoned the clinic but they didn't seem too worried and told me to try again today and if the reaction was worse to contact them again. Luckily it was fine today so nothing to worry about. Starting Stimms today so 2 injections today and tomorrow lucky me!

Good luck and best wishes to everyone one else


----------



## dizzylady23

Hi ladies,

Wondering if I could join too please, all a bit new to forums but hopefully starting ivf process towards the end of this month so getting nervously excited  

Xx


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks for the welcome Susy, and hi Dizzy!
Last pill taken this morning, stims starting on Monday. Had some acupuncture today - am going to go weekly until ET when he recommended I see him before and after the ET procedure itself. I've had acupuncture before and have been a bit nonplussed by it - but this guy seems very nice, very pragmatic and the evidence around its benefits particularly at ET stage looks pretty good.
Have also invested in the Zita West visualisation CD for my iPhone, some 'super greens' powder which is apparently good for my liver and some whey protein powder so I can make myself protein shakes during stimming. I don't know whether any/all of the above will make any difference whatsoever, but at least I feel like I'm doing everything I can to boost my chances!
x


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi dizzylady. Glad to hear you're getting excited about starting IVF. Fertility friends is a fantastic place for information, support and just a great place to find someone to talk to when no-one else understands. Are you new to fertility treatment?

MrsHY it's great that you're trying to do everything you can to help and i really hope it makes a difference. I did acupuncture last year and found it really relaxing. Went for an appointment last week only to find out he's off for the Easter holidays so won't be able to see him again during my treatment which is a shame.


----------



## jblox78

Welcome dizzy!

MrsMacD - good luck with your first injections!

Mrs HY - sounds like you've been reading the same books as me!!  Have been drinking protein shakes the past few days - got a good recipe if you're interested!  Also got my relaxation/ meditation CD and some supergreen stuff along with many other bits and bobs!!  Was going to acupuncture before Christmas whilst still TTC naturally and started again with a new lady a few weeks ago - I just think anything I can do to help I will do - I can control my eating habits etc. but can't control the actual IVF treatment so I think it helps in that way too - feel I'm doing something to help.  Starting yoga next week too which I am looking forward to...

Jen xxx


----------



## fifigee

Hello there . This is my first IVF . I have just started my injections tonight (day 21 ) April 4th . Just did my Buserlin jab ....worked myself up but I was ok once I had done it . Looking to talk to others


----------



## MrsMacD

Fifigee welcome to Fertility Friends. Glad you got on ok with your injections. Haven't had that much practice but the thought of it is always a lot worse than actually doing it. I did my very first one at my scan as the nurse could see I was nervous so that helped. Which protocol are you on?


----------



## fifigee

Hi ya   I am on the long protocol . What about you ? where is your clinic ?


----------



## MrsMacD

I'm on the short/flare protocol at Aberdeen. Means there's not much down reg injections which is great but I'm on this protocol because of previous poor response and poor quality eggs which is not good. there's lots of lovely people on here at different stages of the IVF process so I'm sure you'll find someone who is at the same stage as you. All the best for your treatment!


----------



## maybenow

just back from EC girls... had 7 follicles and got 6 eggs .... Really hoping some fertilitse now.. what are my chances like?what happens next with the eggs/embryos?


----------



## C-M-F

Morning Ladies

Welcome fifigee - I'm also on the long protocol and collected my drugs yesterday due to start DR injections next Wednesday, I'm not particularly needle phobic but have to admit to being more than a little nervous about the first one so your experience makes me feel a bit better.  

dizzylady - nervously excited is a fab phrase, subs it up perfectly    Where are you up to so far in the process? 

maybenow - I've no idea what your chances are like but     is all I can offer.  Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you hun.  Hope you're feeling OK and not too mangled. 

xx


----------



## tans

Hiya All, I'm on the egg share program with Exeter. Started Buserlin this morning and start Gonal f this evening. 
Look forward to chatting with you and sharing our journeys. Tans x


----------



## ScotchEgg

Hi there, can I join you please? Only just found this thread...

I'm part way through my first cycle of ICSI. We don't have enough sperm to make a baby so this is the only treatment we've been offered so it's all happened quite quickly compared to a lot of you.

I'm on antagonist (short) protocol and started stimming just over a week ago. Had my first tracking scan today and had lots of follicles but got the impression they thought I might be at risk of OHSS (Although they didn't say that as clearly as that). Expecting a few more scans then hopefully egg collection around Monday. It's all becoming a bit more real now although I'm still not really believing this is happening to us.

Good luck all


----------



## tans

Hey Scotchegg, I'm a newbie on this thread to. I'm on short protocol aswell and have started on the drugs today. To be honest I haven't really prepared myself very well for this cycle seeings we have had so many little problems to get thru that I never thought it would happen, well now it has and I'm wondering where the hell the last 6 months have gone! Good luck for your EC! Tans x


----------



## dizzylady23

Thanks for the welcome MrsHY,  Mrs Mac, jblox78 and CMF 

Currently have two windows open to reply so i can see what everyone has posted before - sure there must be an easier way - but then again i did go the wrong way to the acupunturist tonight so maybe it's just one of those days lol  

MrsHY - glad your enjoying the acupuncture, i have been going for a few months now and i really enjoy it, although tonight i just couldn't seem to switch off which is so frustrating...  I keep having a look at getting the Zita CD - is it worth it?

MrsMacD - Yes, i'm new to fertility and to forums and looking forward to having people to chat too who are going through the same things as i have one friend at work who has been through it but it's always difficult to discuss things at work.

jblox78 - think i have been reading those books too, taking lots of vitamins, acupunture twice a week and just trying to do as much as i can - i have doing yoga for years and i love it, it's agreat way to relax but also a good way to take your mind of things when you're trying to balance on one leg lol   

CMF - nervously excited  ivf feels to me like starting a new job, which I have no control over my and I just keep everything crossed and hope it goes ok 

I will be starting the long protocol on the 25th April hopefully so keeping all fingers crossed and try to put work on the back burner.

try and have a relaxing easter ladies

xx


----------



## Wallbanger

Maybenow, that's fantastic, I've heard 70-80% is the normal fertilisation rate, but I do hope they all do for you

Day 9 of stims tomo I do hope we get a date for egg collection 


Night to all.


----------



## Jen R

Hey everyone

We've just started our 1st IVF cycle and I had no idea there would be so many of you lovely people doing the same. 

Doing the long protocol and started Buserelin on Monday. Was so nervous about my first injection but it's fine now, just stings a bit! Bought an IVF relaxation CD by Helen McPherson - really recommend it. Been doing acupuncture for about 8 months too and it's amazing. Feeling remarkably chilled about everything at the moment but I guess it's because I finally feel like we have some hope so it's a really positive time. I'm sure these drugs will disturb the chill with some unreasonable mood swings soon :0) How are you all feeling? 

Similar story to you guys - we've been trying for 3 years, had a miscarriage 2 years ago, loads of investigations and a surgery. Sometimes you feel like you're the only couple in the world that are having problems - I've lost count of the number of bumps and babies that I've seen in the last few years, it feels like ALL my friends have been getting pregnant - it's bonkers!

This site is great! How amazing to meet so many other people that are going through all the same things as you! It's fab to read about all your experiences and lovely that we can all help each other out. I've no idea about all the abbreviations and things but trying to figure them out   

Loads of luck to all of you! Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone and keep smiling!!
Jen R xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Jen R - best of luck with your protocol!  The ladies on here are awesome and full of knowledge and care.

Wallb - how are the injections going?  Can't wait to hear about your EC date!

Dizzy - I have downloaded the Zita cd onto my iPhone and could send it to you if you want (I have two great cds for IVF)...just pm me your address.  I'm going to start listening once I start the stimming process.

tans - best of luck to you!

c-m-f: I'm also needle phobic, but this whole process has helped (lots of bloodwork taken & now accupuncture).  Definitely want to hear how you get on with the injections - are you doing it to yourself or do you have a partner who is willing?

scotch - hope you don't have OHSS!  Best to you!

maybenow - sending you best hopes for fertilization!

Hi fifi, Mrsmacd & jblox.  Sorry if I'm missed anyone.

AFM - went to accupuncture today - new place.  And trying the herbal tea (yucko).  I felt so zen afterwards and barely felt the needles.  My tummy was covered with needles.  Going 2x over the next few weeks in hopes that this will help get rid of the cyst and prep me for stimming (if it happens this cycle).


----------



## Wallbanger

Evening Yankee,

I was one 150 menpour (6 day), was then increased to 225 for the past two days, injections have been fine, my hubby prepares them in a different room then enters with his white coat on 

I do hope the follicles have grown well. Pretty pleaseeeee


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi all,

I am new to this and have been really wanting to speak to some ladies who are going through the same process as myself. It has been an emotional rollercoaster over the last 2 years of my husband and I's time TTC. We are now in the process of going through our first IVF cycle which will start on my next AF due at the end of this month.

I have had a HSG which has shown that both of my fallopian tubes are blocked and therefore I cannot conceive naturally. My consultant recommended IVF and I was considering egg donation aswell. My AMH test results came back though showing that my levels were only 7 which meant that I have low fertility so the few eggs that I do produce need to be kept for myself.

Having read what some of you are feeling at the moment really makes me feel like I'm not alone. My husband is the most amazing and supportive person in the world and always makes me feel better. But when you are in work with 5 pregnant ladies always talking about their babies it makes me feel so sad. I would never want to take away from them what they have got I just want to be able to join in. I heard one girl say " Every morning I wake up with a huge smile on my face and feeling warm inside knowing that I am pregnant" I could have just cried at that point wanting to feel that way too. 

I am trying to stay positive though, I just know that when it does happen for us ladies its going to feel that much more special.
I am looking forward to starting my treatment and ordering my medication pack next week. I am however going to be cheeky and try to ask my GP to prescribe it on the NHS when I see him on Tuesday to save costs a little. I'm not sure if he will but if you don't ask you don't get I suppose!

Would be fab to hear how all the rest of you are doing i your treatments too. sending you lots of love x


----------



## ScotchEgg

scan today went well, they didn't mention OHSS this time and have prescribed me all the rest of the meds for egg collection on Monday

All my Easter Eggs will be ripening this weekend!!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Ladies hope you dont mind me joining this thread, i was on a previous thread but my treatment got delayed so starting later than expected !! I am on the long protocol and start my Buserlin injections tonight eeeeeekkkkk  very nervouse but soooo excited too !!!  xxxx


----------



## Gwennie

Hello,
Hope there's room on here for another one!! Have finally decided to sign up after reading so many i spirational and positive stories and experiences which sound so similar to my own story.
I will be starting my first IVF cycle on the 6th May, so it would be really nice to talk to some of you who are in similar situations.

Wishing everyone the very best on this journey,-whatever stage you're at. Stay strong, stay smiling  

Gwennie xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Welcome tans, ScotchEgg, CDawson, Gwennie,SH5star, Jen R. It's getting busy on here. It's so easy to feel like you're the only one that's going through this process especially when all your friends and family fall pregnant at the drop of a hat. Just had one of those dreaded ******** messages today - she only got married in October. Makes you feel extra emotional when you're pumping yourself full of drugs!


----------



## chrissynena

Oh....where to start?    This is my first time on an online support system for infertility. My wonderful husband and I are starting our first round of IVF this month. I thought it would be interesting to know other women who are going through the same process that we are at the same time. We just received enough medication to get us started in the mail yesterday. Holy cow, it was a whole counter full!! I start my first shot of follistim (300) tomorrow night. 

A little history about me/us.......I have a severe case of PCOS. (My DH has a low sperm count, but not low enough that the doctor is concerned) Until I had my weight loss surgery, I never had my own AF let alone ovulate. Once I started loosing weight I started having my own AF, but still wasn't ovulating. I spent a year on a crazy high dose of clomid   (and for those of you that have been on clomid, I'm not sure how I didn't kill someone even my DH) and on that crazy high dose I only ovulated twice   We could not stand the doctor we were seeing, but he took our insurance (luckily it paid 50% of everything) but appt after appt of me leaving in tears because of not liking the doctor, we decided to switch. We love our new doctor, unfortunately he does not take our insurance so we 100% self pay (but completely worth it, we wouldn't change a thing). We started out on follistim and timed intercourse. No success. I had a HSG, and thankfully everything was fine. Second month more follistim and timed intercourse. No success. Third month more follistim, the plan was iui. Eggs developing very slow. One egg in fact. More follistim. After 20 days of follistim I finally had 1 egg   then blood work revealed it wasn't good enough to make a baby. I started acupuncture 2 months ago, and love it. 

So here we are. IVF is our next step. I start on Follistim tomorrow (only because I have some left from the previous attempt) then will switch to Gonal F and take Menopur along with a long list of other meds. I have mixed emotions. I am so excited yet very anxious that we aren't going to be able to get enough if any eggs to work with. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Good luck to everyone out there!!


----------



## Firefly1972

Hi.
I'm new to this. I start on the long protocol of IVF on 14th April. I'm really nervous about it all. I feel like this whole fertility process is a rollercoaster ride. 
Just a bit about me. We have a four year old son but have TTC for about 2 years. I've been trying anything and everything natural including acupuncture. DH sperm analysis was fine. Problem, they KEEP on telling me, is my age. Why, is it every hospital appointment they just want to rub it in "you're too old" "your body is in decline" "your eggs aren't as good because you are so old". Look. I realise that I am 39 but do you need to keep on reminding me that I'm not getting any younger.
I've really enjoyed all of your posts. Its nice to read the common experiences and feelings.


----------



## Jen R

Hey everyone
So great to see so many people on here - really inspiring to read all your thoughts and feelings and to know I'm not alone!
It is all pretty nerve wracking but I only started doing my injections this week and I'm already used to it plus, hubby & I are already making jokes about the mood swings to come which makes us feel more relaxed. I look at it as a really positive step towards getting our little bundle of joy so it makes all the scary stuff seem ok.
I have up days and down days. My friend told me she is pregnant today and I spent most of the afternoon in tears but I know tomorrow will be better and feeling positive is much more fun than being stressed. 
Acupuncture has been great and I've been doing relaxation cd's, going for walks on the beach and getting lots of sleep which has all helped me cope.
Firefly, hope you feel less nervous once you start and that it all goes really well for you.
MrsMac - totally agree, these drugs are sending me all kinds of up and down!
Scotchegg - SO glad it went well! Happy Easter! :0)
SH5STAR - your message was like reading something I had written! It's great to hear that so many of us can empathise with each other.
Lots of love to everyone
Jen x


----------



## wombat13

Hi everyone
Is there room for one more little newbie?  
My DH and I have been TTC for an agonising three-and-a-half years and I agree so much with so many things already written on here; that's why I finally decided to take a deep breath and - jump right in!  
A little bit about me - our infertility is "unexplained" which is just so frustrating! After a year of Clomid this our first go with IVF. We've been told we may be having ICSI, but not sure yet! I started down-regging with the nasal spray last week (HATING it! - why couldn't they at least make something that tastes nice?!  ) and don't even get me started on the mood swings! I am due to start the injections next week! Quite scared about that!
I wanted to come on here because I'm usually a really sunny, positive person but this really takes a toll, doesn't it? I have scared myself with how depressed/angry/bitter/desperately sad this whole rollercoaster has been - like a lot of you, I have a few rather insensitive "friends", and some other pregnant/blissful parent ones, so this has been so isolating. The only two people who know what I'm going through live quite far away and sometimes I just feel that no-one understands how horrible it all is. I don't think you can unless you have been through it yourself!
Anyway, looking on the bright side, that's what lovely places like this are for, right? To quote someone else on here, I'm so nervously excited about this next step; here's hoping we can all get through it together! x


----------



## HQ1

Hey another newbie!!!! We have got our consultation for first IVF on May 10th after a similar journey to wombat13. I am keen to just get it started now and really don't know what to expect.
My biggest worry is not actually the treatment but the mood swings. I can be quite a moody person at the best of time and I am worried what I going to be like. MY DH is so patient but I am worried as to what this is going to do to us. Do they offer counselling as part of the IVF process does anyone know?
Anyway pleased there is an area where other people are going through the same thing!


----------



## Jen R

Hi HQ1
You do get offered counselling and I'd recommend having 'a person' to talk to about it all, preferably someone who has gone through it too. Plus make sure you and your hubby talk about everything & acknowledge why you're in a particular mood if you can. 
I am finding this site so helpful too. Loads of luck!
Jen R x


----------



## fifigee

Hi ya ....how you getting on with the Buserilin . I am on day 4 of injections on long protocol and I have one symptom at the mo only . I am shattered !! How are you feeling ? x


Jen R said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> We've just started our 1st IVF cycle and I had no idea there would be so many of you lovely people doing the same.
> 
> Doing the long protocol and started Buserelin on Monday. Was so nervous about my first injection but it's fine now, just stings a bit! Bought an IVF relaxation CD by Helen McPherson - really recommend it. Been doing acupuncture for about 8 months too and it's amazing. Feeling remarkably chilled about everything at the moment but I guess it's because I finally feel like we have some hope so it's a really positive time. I'm sure these drugs will disturb the chill with some unreasonable mood swings soon :0) How are you all feeling?
> 
> Similar story to you guys - we've been trying for 3 years, had a miscarriage 2 years ago, loads of investigations and a surgery. Sometimes you feel like you're the only couple in the world that are having problems - I've lost count of the number of bumps and babies that I've seen in the last few years, it feels like ALL my friends have been getting pregnant - it's bonkers!
> 
> This site is great! How amazing to meet so many other people that are going through all the same things as you! It's fab to read about all your experiences and lovely that we can all help each other out. I've no idea about all the abbreviations and things but trying to figure them out
> 
> Loads of luck to all of you! Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone and keep smiling!!
> Jen R xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Fifi- I did the nasal Buserlin and it made me exhausted.  Hope it's your only side effect!

HQ1 - welcome!  We were offered one session for free and any other sessions were a reasonable £60.  I hope you get that sort of offer.  I will say that the support of the people on this board has helped me tons.

Wombat - welcome!  Isn't the spray awful?  I've done it for two months and hope to never do it again.  Best of luck!

Jenr - sounds like you are doing all the right things and glad the injections aren't too bad.  Hope those follies grow!

Firefly - welcome!  The old age thing is a pain.  I'm 43 and I think they Re afraid to say anything like that to me.  Or maybe it's cause I'm an American...lol.

Chrissey - welcome!  This board is a great support and lots of ladies going through all sorts of crazy...so we understand.  I hope the stimming process works better this time!

Wallb - grow follies grow!

SH5 - welcome and best to you on this journey!

Mrsmac - ugh.  You want to be happy for others who get pregnant but it's tough...especially when it seems so effortless for them.  Hugs!

Gwennie - welcome and hoping you have a wonderful and fruitful journey ahead of you.

CDLawson - hi! Good luck with down regging!

Scotch - good news about the OHSS...can't wait to hear about your EC.

AFM - going out tonight for my 5th anniversary...and having a drink.  It's been a while!  Happy weekend all!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Yankee thank you, i am on day 2 of down reg today, it wasnt bad at all last night, stings a little and got a slight head ache after it but wasnt bad at all. 
Firefly never give up and stay positive 
Jen R hope your injections go well too, i have just got back from a lovely walk too, always find it clears my head !!
Good luck Wombat and HQ1 and yes HQ1 i think it depends on the hospital you go too, my clinic offer every counselling session free which is good. 
Sorry if i have missed aanybody but i have been reading all the experiences on here and good luck to all of us  
Lots of love and kisses xxxxxxx


----------



## Wallbanger

Hi Yankee,

Hope your well, looks like its going to be a Wednesday / Thursday EC (expecting7-14) depending on gains between yesterday and Monday, some is better than none  

Really starting to feel the drugs working now, on day 11 of injections.

Take care


----------



## wombat13

Hi everyone, thanks for the warm welcome!  
Hi HQ, it is good to hear that someone else is going through the same thing - I have only just started getting bad mood swings; the first few days were absolutely fine! Fortunately my poor DH is veeeeery patient!! Which helps when I feel  
Yankee - thanks for the encouragement! I thought the nasal spray would be the easy bit, cos I used to take one for hayfever, but yuk, it's foul! Learnt a new thing today - don't have a hot cup of tea straight after! I thought it would take the taste out, but all it did was seem to spread it round my mouth for ages! Bleeeurghh! 
Has anyone else found Easter quite tough? It's the same with all big family occasions, I just can't help feeling there's someone missing...  
big warm wombat hugs to all  
xx


----------



## MrsHY

Hi everyone! Welcome to all the new ladies! It's great that there are so many of us to virtually hold each other's hands through this!
My post-pill bleed has come as I was told it would - so good timing for my stims which start tomorrow night (am on the short protocol, I think because of my OHSS risk although I'm not entirely sure!). However, I was expecting a nice, light, 'breakthrough bleed' that I thought you got when on the pill (I haven't taken the pill for over a decade) and it's a monster! Heavy, clotty (tmi sorry!) and painful - it's hideous! On the plus side we didn't make any plans for this Easter weekend so at least I've got lots of time to sit in front of Sky Plus with a hot water bottle!

Can I ask you ladies a question - my nurse told me I could inject my gonal f and Cetrotide into either my abdomen or thigh - but most of what I've read suggests the abdomen. I've got more 'meat' on my thigh so the thought of injecting there seems more appealing, but I just wondered what you're all planning to do? xx


----------



## ScotchEgg

we were told either and as there's not much of my tummy and more of my legs decided to go for thigh. seems to have worked a treat as i'm ready for EC and didn't find them particularly painful there.


----------



## wombat13

Mrs HY - you made me laugh with your "tmi" post - I have had exactly the same thing but wasn't sure whether to put it on here (not exactly pleasant!!)   - so you are not alone! Just one more "great" thing about this whole process!
With regard to your question about which site is best to inject: we were told to go for the tummy as it should absorb better? Not sure if that's true or not, I guess you should just do what's best for you.
And yes, it's nice to have lots of virtual hand-holding!
wombat hugs xx


----------



## wombat13

PS - I'm so new to all of this - can anyone tell me how to post all the little pink bits at the end of your posts, with your info and timescales on?!
Also, what's the "Bubbles" thing under my avatar?!  
thanks!
xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Wombat - go to Profile, Forum Profile, then post info in the signature area.  
As for the bubbles - no clue.

MrsHY - no answer about your needle question as i haven't gotten that far...but yes, my bleeds have been a ***** after my primulot (similar to bc).


----------



## wombat13

Thanks Yankee - glad it's not just me who doesn't know what the bubbles are! Hope you had a lovely anniversary yesterday xx


----------



## goldbunny

bubbles are a way of making someone know that their post has been read and someone's thinking of them specially if they need some extra encouragement. you can just click and give someone bubbles even if you don't have a direct reply to what they posted.


----------



## wombat13

thanks goldbunny!
I knew someone would know!  
xx


----------



## MrsMacD

I've been wondering for awhile about bubbles so thanks for that goldbunny.

MrsHY I was also told to do the abdomen or the thigh. Like yourself I have much more meat on thigh area so that's where I prefer to do them. I did the buserelin ones in my abdomen but only had them for 3 days. Wouldn't fancy doing it for long periods of time but I guess it's all personal preference.

TheYankee - hope you had a fantastic anniversary and managed to take your mind off things even if just for a little while

ScotchEgg - good luck for egg collection tomorrow. Fingers crossed they retrieve plenty of good healthy eggs


----------



## goldbunny

as someone with plenty of 'meat' on the abdomen i am soo jealous of all you people saying you haven't! i did have a flat stomach, a long, long time ago... ah, those were the days... i kinda miss it. But half a lifetime of comfort eating and there you go.


----------



## TheYankee

goldbunny said:


> as someone with plenty of 'meat' on the abdomen i am soo jealous of all you people saying you haven't! i did have a flat stomach, a long, long time ago... ah, those were the days... i kinda miss it. But half a lifetime of comfort eating and there you go.


Ditto!

And my anniversary was great! http://a-bit-of-this-a-bit-of-that.com/2012/04/08/the-cinnamon-club/
I wrote about it in my blog.

/links


----------



## C-M-F

Hi everyone. Really nice that there's a whole bunch of us. I'm having a confidence crisis today. Due to start dr on Wednesday and for some reason it's really hit me today. For the first time I'm doubting whether I can do this. I know I can and will but just feeling stupidly anxious about it all. 

Sorry for the selfish rant just needed to share. 

Xx


----------



## jblox78

Happy Easter Ladies!

Was laughing at your post goldbunny - no matter how slim I am I always have a little pot belly - when I start injections next week will definitely be taking advantage of that!!

CMF - sending   your way - you will be fine!  You've been strong enough to get this far - just a little bit longer now...

Yankee - glad you had a good anniversary!

Scotchegg - good luck for tomorrow!!

 to everyone else...

AFM - looking forward to Wednesday for my first scan and to starting injections - had dinner at a friend's last night with another couple we are friends with - we weren't the only ones not drinking as the other couple just found out they are expecting - quite a bit of baby chat - coped ok with it - not sure if I should be reacting more than I am to that type of thing but I sort of feel numb about it at the moment!!

Jen xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks so much for the replies Wombat, Scotchegg, Yankee and Mrs MacD! Good luck Scotchegg - what a wonderful number of follies!

Goldbunny - don't get me wrong - I definitely have meat on the abdomen area, just less than on my rather plentiful thighs!!

C-M-F - I know how you feel. I'm on the short protocol so my first 'real' bit of IVF starts with day 1 of stims tomorrow night. For the last few days I've had butterflies in my tummy when I think about it and I have waivered from feelings of excitement and hope to quite frankly anger that things haven't happened naturally for us and fear that it'll all go wrong. Fun hey!
xx


----------



## wombat13

Hi everyone, hope you've all had a good Easter - think I've eaten my own body weight in chocolate today (after giving it up for Lent!)  

CMF - I only started dr last week (also on wed!) and I went through a bit of a crisis too - felt really nervous about it and found it hard to sleep the night before because I was convinced I'd do it wrong! But, apart from the yucky taste, it really isn't that bad - I just keep trying to remind myself what it's all for, and that helps me get through it! I've also made a little wall chart so I can tick off every day it's done, which really helps - I feel like I've achieved something!   I am such a geek! But you are not being selfish, I think it's normal to feel this stuff is all-consuming; that's what we're all here for!  

jblox - I am so envious of your ability to cope with baby chat - I still can't handle that at all, and then I feel ashamed of myself! I'd also love to know how you get on with the injections, as I should be starting mine quite soon, and that's the bit I'm most scared of!

Mrs HY - good luck with your stims too! How exciting! Please let me know how you get on - I know what you mean about feeling like you're doing something exciting but also sad/angry that you have to do it at all, cos that's how i've felt all the way through this "journey"!

Big wombat hugs to all xxx


----------



## jblox78

Wombat - i'm not counting ny chickens just yet with my calm serene accepting aura - i have a feeling the floodgates are going to burst pretty soon haha!! That kind of tends to be my way... 

Off to bed with my hot water bottle and relaxation cd! 

Jen x x


----------



## wombat13

jblox - you may not be counting chickens but hopefully soon be counting eggs!  
hot water bottle, mmm... good idea! xx


----------



## Colesy

Hi All,
I have just come across this posting, I'm currently DR with my DR scan on Tuesday, quite nervous x x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello ladies hope that you are all  well and have had a lovely Easter !! Cant believe im awake at this time on a bank holiday but really not sleeping at the moment and havnig weird dreams. Did anybody else get this while d/r ??  Not sure if it is a side effect or not !! I am on day 4 now and just trying to take each day as it comes and just kind of look forward to each daily injection rather than thinking weeks ahead  I am feeling a little on edge and emotional too like tha slightest thing cuz set me off crying, but a few tears never did anybody any harm hey!!  
Good luck Scotch Egg for Egg collection, i really cant wait to be at that stage !! Lots of love to yo today!  
CMF - i can relate so much to what you are going through i was exactly the same and even more so the week leading up to starting the injections !! I have been requesting treatment since january & kept getting refused by my clinic becuase they was too full so when the time actually came i thought am i really ready for this? Its very strange so much goes through your head, but since i have started the injections apart from the side effects i am now excited and so glad i am finally starting treatment !! Good luck for Wed, you will be fine !! Stay positive hunny  
Welcome Colesey and good luck for Wednesday !
Lots of love to all ladies on here and good luck for what stage you are all currently on 
baby dust & prayers for us all  
xxxxx


----------



## wombat13

Morning CDawson, I was also up at "stupid o'clock" for a bank holiday, to take my 7am dose!   Mind you, I probably would have been awake anyway!  
It's funny you said about weird dreams - I had loads on Clomid but last night I had my first very strange and vivid one whilst on d/r - must be all those hormones being messed about!!
So - bank holiday, it's chucking it down with rain here and I've got nothing to do but listen to DH snore and waffle on here!!  
wombat hugs xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

haha Morning Wombat !!! Ohhh how come you have to take your doses in the morning? I take mine at 6.30pm 
Yeah i have been having proper vivid dreams since i started d/r on Friday, like you say it must be the hormones. Us women are bad enough as it is without being pumped with hormones eh haha !! At least i know im not alone with the dreams!
It is pouring down  out there but i feel like i need some fresh air so just got dressed and going to take the dogs for a walk, rain or no rain haha !! At least it will wake me up 
xxxxx


----------



## wombat13

It's my own fault CDawson, I'm d/r with the nasal spray and I have to take it twice a day, 12 hours apart, so cos of the hours I work, it had to be 7am and 7pm!!!  
I wish I had a dog to walk - you get some funny looks taking yourself for a walk in the rain! 
going to go and plan something lovely to do as it's so rainy outside - might make some choc and blueberry muffins, yum!
wombat hugs  
xxx


----------



## Meikle

HI ladies,    oh my gawd I wish I had known this thread was available when I started, joined other thread and intially felt so 'daft' with all the things I didnt know although the lovely ladies on other threads have been just lovely answering all my 'daft' questions it would have bee so nice to have joined you guys and found everything out together....

I am on my 1st (and hopefully only   ) IVF and I am in the madness that is the week wait    figure some of you lovely ladies might be at the same stage as me or just about to be.. hope its ok that I join in.

Meikle


----------



## fifigee

Hi there ...I just read about your weird dreams . I have been having loads of them too. i dreamt last night I gave birth to triplets , but it wasn't me in the dream though , there have been many more vivid dreams since i started . I am on day 6 of injecting Buserilin today . I am tired and have achey legs and thats all really at the mo . How are you doing ? 


Cdawson said:


> Hello ladies hope that you are all well and have had a lovely Easter !! Cant believe im awake at this time on a bank holiday but really not sleeping at the moment and havnig weird dreams. Did anybody else get this while d/r ?? Not sure if it is a side effect or not !! I am on day 4 now and just trying to take each day as it comes and just kind of look forward to each daily injection rather than thinking weeks ahead  I am feeling a little on edge and emotional too like tha slightest thing cuz set me off crying, but a few tears never did anybody any harm hey!!
> Good luck Scotch Egg for Egg collection, i really cant wait to be at that stage !! Lots of love to yo today!
> CMF - i can relate so much to what you are going through i was exactly the same and even more so the week leading up to starting the injections !! I have been requesting treatment since january & kept getting refused by my clinic becuase they was too full so when the time actually came i thought am i really ready for this? Its very strange so much goes through your head, but since i have started the injections apart from the side effects i am now excited and so glad i am finally starting treatment !! Good luck for Wed, you will be fine !! Stay positive hunny
> Welcome Colesey and good luck for Wednesday !
> Lots of love to all ladies on here and good luck for what stage you are all currently on
> baby dust & prayers for us all
> xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Oh i see Wombat haha makes sense now ha !! 
Just got back off my 5 mile walk in the rain , ha !! Look like a drowned rat now !! I run for a running club and usually would be out on my long run this morning but i have stopped running from when i started the injections on Friday. I have read so much stuff about strenuous exercise lowering your chances of ivf working so decided to take it easy and just take up walking instead. So i am lucky that i have dogs really, it makes walking abit more fun ha!  
Hello Meikle and welcome to the thread!! So are you in the last week of your 2 week wait ? How has the wait felt for you? What date do you do your test luvvie? Positive thinking and prayers sent your way hunny!! 
Fifigee - yes my dreams have been very strange, but i have had the odd one that have felt really and very life like. I dreamt my partner cheated on me & i found out, so i was going mad and said well you are still giving me your sperm for IVF hahaha i know he would never do that , must be our minds playig tricks on us eh hun! I am on day 4 so very close to you with treatment. Same really tired, i have had the odd bit of dizziness & lack of concentration!! I thought i would be an emotional wreck but dont want to talk too soon as i am only on day 4 hehe   What date do you go back to clinic for scan?
xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Oh and Wombat mmmmm chocolate muffins sounds yummy haha  xxxx


----------



## fifigee

cdawson i am back into Woking Nuffield on 18th April for my baseline scan and hopefully starting menopur on 19th ....what about you ? and where are you having treatment ? I have been thinking that the "emotional wreck " bit must be on its way soon ...nothing as yet ....I thought that as I have terrible pmt I would probably get moody with ivf . xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Ooooo we are very close to each other then, i go back on the 20th April for baseline scan, then will find out when i can start on stimms ( gonal f ). I am having treatment at St marys in Manchester !!
yes i have terrible pmt too so i was dreading how i would be, didnt want my partner to have to put up with too many tantrums ad tears haha im not too bad as of yet , fingers crossed hehe xxx


----------



## C-M-F

Hello Lovely Ladies (or fellow nutters, please delete as appropriate  )

Cdawson, Wombat, Jblox, MrsHY thank you so much for the reassurance  .  Have woken up this morning with normal service resumed and back to feeling positive.  Had a mass house tidy and baking spree so every room of the house now either smells of polish or baking!  DH is quite sure I'm crackers and is complaining that all the baking isn't helping his diet !!!

Colesy - good luck with the scan tomorrow xx  

fifigee & cdawson - the dreams thing sounds "interesting", have fun with those  

 and   to one and all 

xx


----------



## fifigee

C-M-F good luck with the DR tomorrow . You will be ok  . At least we have eachother on here if we feel we are going nuts xxx


----------



## ScotchEgg

hi ladies - sorry to hear some of you are sleeping badly. I slept bad with nerves last night, then we had to be up at 5:15 to get to the hsopital for 7am.

Egg collection was just fine. I wasn't that nervous because I'd seen all those follicles on the scans. I was surprised how calm I felt. Once again all the hospital staff were just lovely and made me feel at ease. I slept through the process and don't remember anything, even though it was a sedative not a general.

And most importantly, they got 14 eggies out of me and they're making those into wonderful little embryos. So exciting!


----------



## C-M-F

go ScotchEgg - 14 eggs

Glad it went so well and you're OK.  

Thanks for the support fifigee - so pleased we all have each other on here, means so much to be able to chat with others who really understand


----------



## Mrs Davies

wow scotch egg well done 14 eggs woop woop  , i will be praying and hoping that as many of them as possible fertalise for you!! So glad that the whole experience wasnt a bad one for you too!
CMF very glad to hear that you are now back on the road for positivity!! Just remember this whole experience is a rollercoaster and we are all here to share it with you!!  
Now i feel sooooo exhausted today and as the day has gone on i feel more and more tiried !!! I dont know whether its just bank holiday tiredness or if this is the side effects of buserelin kicking in more? Not like me to feel this tired at all as i usually always have go in me. Yuck not nice feeling groggy tho!
xxxxxxx


----------



## cattitude

Hi i am new to this site and this is my first post.

I have been reading some of your comments and you all seem to know your next steps. Me and my husband have been put on the sperm donar list and have our next appointment with docs in May. Its been a long process to get here so really looking forward to our next appointment to see what next. I have PCOS also and the docs have mentioned about getting drugs later in the process, not really sure what our nx step is-hopefully the docs will explain in may. I've had my scans and tests and they are happy for us to go through donar sperm and my husband has had all his tests. Hopefully there is someone else on here who has same symtoms as us and can guide us through the process-its the not knowing what next and all the waiting that is frustrating-although it'll all be worth the wait in the end


----------



## Colesy

Hi Cdawson I found that I didn't sleep very well & I had strange dreams but it only lasted the first few days of the DR - day 6-7

C-M-F Thank-you for your good luck wishes

ScotchEgg - I'm glad you had all your little follicular's. I'm worried I will only get one not sure why its what I'm focusing on. Hopefully once I start stims and I see them growing I'll feel more relaxed. 

cattitude - I have PCOS but I'm starting all the drugs the same timing just lower doses


----------



## Wallbanger

Evening all, hope everyone had a Great Easter.

Final scan today EC booked for Thursday morning 😳.  Wish me luck. Expecting a maximum of 9 mature eggs.


Take care all.


----------



## LauraHC

Hi everyone! I havent been on here for a week or so as I have been on holiday (and figured a break from the Internet was probably needed) - wow, it's got really busy! Hello to all the new posters. Lots of us have the evil PCOS it seems, Pah. So annoying. 

So my period showed up tonight so I'll be starting injections in a couple of days - am on 150 menopur. Have taken it before with IUi so not worried - I inject into thigh, much easier than the tummy!  My EC is provisionally in the diary for the twenty third of April. Bad timing work wise as I have a big presentation that week. Ah! 

Am not worrying that much about treatment but am finding it impossible to plan anything after the end of April - have got a complete mental block about it. So I am prob more stressed than I think. I really hope this works. Have just found out one of my friends is expecting twins, conceived naturally. How is that even possible?! When you've been trying for as long as we have it just seems ridiculous that anyone can just get pregnant!! 

Anyway - love and best wishes to all 

Laura xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Colesey awww i hope that it only last for the first few days 

Wallbanger good luck for egg collection on Thursday  
xxx


----------



## Jen R

Hey everyone!

Hope you all had a good long weekend (despite the weather today)! Boo - back to work tomorrow - not that I'm really there in mind, just in body, much more important things to be thinking about than work!

Scotchegg - big smiles for you and your 14 eggies! Great news!
Wallbanger - loads of luck for collection.
CMF - glad you're feeling more confident. I'm up and down quite a bit too but just try to keep focusing on the hopeful end result  
Wombat - have taken a leaf out of your book and decided baking is a great distraction.
Colesy - I'm currently on day 8 of DR and have my first appt for scan / test tomorrow and should be starting stim with Gonal F on Wednesday so I think we must be about the same stage? Good luck!

I've been having some funky dreams too, mostly about all my friends getting pregnant which is a bit rubbish. There's enough of that going on in real life, let alone my dreams too! Appointment tomorrow and really hoping all ok. I had a really small / short withdrawal bleed after stopping the pill (sorry, hoping people still don't mind the TMI?) so nervous that things aren't going to plan but will find out tomorrow I guess. Also having a day of feeling like I've forgotten to do something / should be doing more in prep for IVF, need to chill  

All getting a bit close now! Is anyone having a general for egg collection? Lots of people seem to be having sedation and just wondered if the general will be as strong as the one I had for laporoscopy because I was really shivery for ages after and felt really rubbish. Hoping to not have too much of that again.

Hope you're all snuggled up on the sofa with mountains of easter chocolate!!
Lots of happy thoughts to everyone
Jen xx


----------



## Colesy

hi Jen R

Yes look's like we are the same although i haven't had a bleed so im expecting to be told that i have a cyst or need to down-reg some more  but we will see tomorrow. Good luck x


----------



## Jen R

Hey Colesy
You'll probably be just fine. My acupuncturist is a trained midwife & specialises in infertility for her acupuncture - she told me I may not actually get a bleed or it could be very slight so not to worry if I don't get a normal period bleed. Glad she did tell me - it's good to know these things!
Lots of luck x


----------



## jblox78

Scotchegg - congrats - that's a great number of eggs - not too many and still lots of 'em!!

Have got scan and injection appointment booked in for Wednesday which is supposed to be day 2 or 3 of AF - raging as it hasn't turned up yet and usually would be here by now - typical!!!  Fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow and I don't have to change the scan appointment - have booked time off work grrr!!

Jen R - I've had some of those dreams as well - not nice!!

Laura HC - am the same as you - DH and I want to plan a break away but I just can't work out when to book it for - don't want to make any plans just in case!!

Hello to everyone else and welcome Cattitude, Meikle and Colesy!!

Jen xxx


----------



## wombat13

Hi everyone
Hope you've all had a great Easter - wow, it's great to read posts from ladies who have been through some of things I've still got to come, eg injections and EC - loads of     for everyone! 
It's such an exciting/nerve-wracking time, and I'm just trying to hold it together - my clinic called this afternoon and I'm set to start stimms on Friday 13th, which I am taking as a sign as it has always been my lucky day!  
Baked heaps of chocolate muffins today - wish i could say there were still lots left (blush). I've been trying so hard to be good with foods during this time but, mmmm, I loooove chocolate!  
anyway, hope everyone is having a good evening x
wombat hugs


----------



## wombat13

Hi Jen - how did you get on with your baking? You are right, I was totally trying to distract myself! I find that, when I'm at work, I can't concentrate and just want to get home, and then when I'm at home I don't know what to do with myself!  
Just re-read your post; looks like you'll be starting stimms two days before me! I just found that out today and you're right, it's all getting scarily real and close! Can't believe this is really happening now, after all this time.  
btw - does anyone know if it's true that eating fresh pineapple can help with egg transfer? I keep hearing it and I'm willing to give it a try!
xx


----------



## Meikle

Evenin ladies,  looks like a lot of us have the 'headin back to work blues'    just wanted to answer wombats question re the pineapple.... it has something good in it to do with healthy womb lining but its not fresh pineapple, fresh pineapple has somthing thats not so good but the canning process gets rid of it so canned pineapple and juice (not from concentrate) is the way to go, as you can see I have trawled the web an fertility pages for lots and lots of tips. I have been doing the 5 brazil nuts daily too  but to be honest I think as long as you are taking care of yourself and taking your folic acid and recmmended vitamins I am not sure what the rest does or doesnt do. Always helps to think you are doing everything you possibly can to get your body ready though  

good luck all you lovely ladies have been reading back the pages catching up with you all. again wish I had found it earlier....  

afm: I am 3dp 2dt and today my little buddy embies will be blastocysts and getting ready to hatch, we had assisted hatching procedure so hope its making the journey easier for them... snuggle in little buddies xx


----------



## wombat13

Hi Meikle, thanks for the reply re 'to pineapple or not to pineapple' - ooh, better make sure I get the right kind! Thanks for sharing your discoveries; whenever I try to trawl the net I end up more confused than ever!!  
sending you good thoughts and 'sleep tight' to your little embies! 
wombat hugs to all xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hiya Jen, hope that you are well. You asked the question about if anyone is having a general for the egg collection and i am 100% having a general. I had a really bad experience when i had to have an operation for an ectopic pregnancy a couple of years ago & i woke up during the operation. So now i am petrified of being aware of whats going on. So i have mentioned this to the clinic and i can have a general. I will probably be at that stage round early May time. 
xxxx



Jen R said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Hope you all had a good long weekend (despite the weather today)! Boo - back to work tomorrow - not that I'm really there in mind, just in body, much more important things to be thinking about than work!
> 
> Scotchegg - big smiles for you and your 14 eggies! Great news!
> Wallbanger - loads of luck for collection.
> CMF - glad you're feeling more confident. I'm up and down quite a bit too but just try to keep focusing on the hopeful end result
> Wombat - have taken a leaf out of your book and decided baking is a great distraction.
> Colesy - I'm currently on day 8 of DR and have my first appt for scan / test tomorrow and should be starting stim with Gonal F on Wednesday so I think we must be about the same stage? Good luck!
> 
> I've been having some funky dreams too, mostly about all my friends getting pregnant which is a bit rubbish. There's enough of that going on in real life, let alone my dreams too! Appointment tomorrow and really hoping all ok. I had a really small / short withdrawal bleed after stopping the pill (sorry, hoping people still don't mind the TMI?) so nervous that things aren't going to plan but will find out tomorrow I guess. Also having a day of feeling like I've forgotten to do something / should be doing more in prep for IVF, need to chill
> 
> All getting a bit close now! Is anyone having a general for egg collection? Lots of people seem to be having sedation and just wondered if the general will be as strong as the one I had for laporoscopy because I was really shivery for ages after and felt really rubbish. Hoping to not have too much of that again.
> 
> Hope you're all snuggled up on the sofa with mountains of easter chocolate!!
> Lots of happy thoughts to everyone
> Jen xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Wow you ladies have been busy. DH was on a course so I went to stay with him last 2 nights and have missed so many posts. Was so good to get away from the house. Not working just now and getting fed up of seeing the same 4 Walls day after day. Starting to get really scared about tomorrow when I have my day 8 scan. Been on Gonal for a week so if there's no follies or only small ones it will be all over for us. Think I already said we've been told it's unlikely we'll get to egg collection but trying to remain hopeful until I find out for sure tomorrow.

Wallbanger- good luck for your egg collection on Thursday

Scotchegg- wow 14 eggs is great. I'll be happy to just get 1


----------



## goldbunny

for mrsmacd x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Awww Mrs Mac D yes stay positive and good luck for tomorrow  xxx


----------



## Colesy

Hi Girls,

I have had my DR Scan & Blood test today. 

My Scan went fine, my endometrium is uneven so potentially she reckons I could bleed a bit more but if not it's still ok max thickness 3.2mm ( I believe). I was surprised my lining was OK as I only had spotting and that was nearly 2 weeks ago. 

Ovaries are OK - loads of cysts in the twenty's the most I have ever had but nothing above 10mm that would stop treatment. 

Just need to call tomorrow to get the result of my oestrogen level and if it's good then we are OK to go. 

Hope everyone else is OK? Jen how did you get on ? 

xx


----------



## C-M-F

MrsMacD sending vibes and good wishes. Everything crossed for good news xx

Colesy - great news about your scan, really pleased all going to plan so far. 

JenR - hope your scan went well


----------



## ScotchEgg

hi all, we got the call today to say we have 7 embryos. we're both over the moon. we're looking at day 5 transfer, but they'll call on day 3 to let us know how they're getting on...very sore today, but massive mood swing from trigger has lifted and I feel good


----------



## Meikle

Evenin peeps,

scotchegg: well done on the embryo's, what a releif I bet heres hoping they behave   over the next couple of days xx

Mrs MacD: sending lots of   positive vibes to those folllies hopin you get good news xx

colesy: its such a   (pain in the but) waiting on the dang hpone call xx

wombat: loved you 'to pineapple or not to pineapple' comment made me chuckle   

afm: everything ticking along 1st day back at work after over a week off, was a killer!!!!  Am shattered tonight, havin a shower (no baths allowed!!!) and early bed for me I think xxx


----------



## Wallbanger

Evening all, I hope everyone is doing great (half way through the week tomo)  


MACd - I'm sure your scan will be ok, your be surprised how fast they grow when they get going.

scotchegg - wooohoooo well done. Roll on day 6

Colesy - I'm sure the results will be just fine.


Trigger shot at 11pm for me.


----------



## Cjr

Hi ladies. I haven't been on here in a while, it really moving now! Will read posts tomorrow as I am ready for some zzzzzzzzz! 

Welcome to the new ladies.  

So, I went for a scan today to see if Buserelin worked its wonders and made my overies go to sleep and to thinn the lining.....and it had thank you god (it should have worked, I've been on it for 25 days!) so tomorrow I get to start Stims as well   can't wait to inject myself twice a day instead of one....oh the joys! Scan pic was pretty interesting though, they showed the empty follies that I could see very clear, nurse said next scan should see an egg in each one, can't belive it. Who ever thought of this procedure is/was a genius. Good luck to all of you ladies, will read posts tomorrow promise     

Cjr xx


----------



## LouBH

Hi all,
I hope its ok to join you. Found this thread on Sunday and have been plucking up the courage to post. 

I had my first scan today and its all go. After 33days on marvelon its nice to move onto another step. I'm also looking forward to getting one of the shelves back in my fridge although i opened up one of my menopur boxes to find that it was mostly full of syringes. should have done that day 1.

good luck to everyone and looking forward to hearing your stories.

x Lou


----------



## Wallbanger

Hi LouBh,

Welcome! Didn't want to dash with saying hello. 

Are you sure the menpour should be in the fridge, I was on the same and pre mix should be at room temp.


Take care


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Colesley - glad to hear that your scan went well, and good luck for the call today, fingers crossed for the go ahead to the next step  

Wow Scothegg 7 emrbyos woop !! yes lets hope they all continue to groww happy & healthy !! Thinking of them little eggies  

Meikle - i agree the first day back at work was tough, especially when i am feeling as tiried as what i am , the day dragged & i couldnt wait to get home. I still had a hot bath last night tho. I heard to stop the hot baths when you start stimms ( currently d/r ) is this correct?  Or do you think i shud stop hot baths now hun? 

CJR - good luck with stimmss, bet you are glad after d/r for that many days haha

Hey Lou - i love this website and i think it is really good to join a thread were you are all going through it at the same time, help each other with questions and worries etc. all the ladies are lovely on here - me too cnt wait to have fridge shelf freee haha made me chuckle that !! Good luck for next stage 

Can i just ask ladies as well please i am trying my hardest to cut out caffeine but with me being sooooo tiried finding it really hard.   How many cups do you think would be ok to limit myself too? Im trying about 2 just in the morning - thank you 

Hope you all have a lovely day 

Carla xxx


----------



## fifigee

Hey Carla how are you ? I have woken at 6 am ...grrrrrrr with the worst banging headache , not like me at all unless I had been out drinking vino calapso ha ha   , so I am laying in bed with a decaf coffee (probably not what you want to hear ) i would say 1 or 2 cups a day no more of the real thing , its tough i know !! I can't believe I am on day 8 of DR .....my oh is away on business and really missing him , only 12 days to go   i hate it when he leaves me , oh god i can feel a tear or two coming on .....my af is due today and do have some cramps as it goes , hope its not heavier than it normally is . I am having acupuncture today . i am having it at all the points that he has reccommended . He has fantastic results this guy . so how you getting on with the injections ? Lots of hugs x


----------



## goldbunny

cdawson caffeine is only ever a short term pickmeup it doesn't give you energy, no matter how many cups you have if you are tired you need sleep and slow release carbohydrate and protein so that you don't have sugar highs and lows. give up the caffeine, it has no nutritional value at all. If you're used to it it will take a little while to get used to not having it but then you will feel better. Just have regular good quality meals/snacks and lots of sleep. try a face mask or scarf over your eyes if you are waking too early.

http://www.trinity.edu/jdunn/spiderdrugs.htm

link to pictures of spider web created on caffeine. (could be an urban myth, no idea, but scary if true, what does it do to humans?)

/links


----------



## Meikle

Morning Carla,    oh the coffee question, I struggle with that too.... talked to my consultant about it and he said really you just have to look after yourself and everything in moderation so not to punish yourself becaue you are trying to get pregnant... also the bath thing, baths are good to have during stimms cause the warmth encourages follies to grow apparently a lot of poeple sit with hot water bottles on their tummys everynight and there is some theory that it works, I couldnt do the hot water bottle thing coz it made me feel naseous but love a good bubble bath. The no bath rule kicks in when the embies are put back only as it is not good to raise the bodies temeprature more than the uterus     

See all the things that I have picked up as an intrepid goggle researcher lol  Hope this helps


----------



## fifigee

Hi ya , I just want to say well done with the 7 embryos ....I will be watching you carefully and hope you are ok . Soooo exciting xxx


ScotchEgg said:


> hi all, we got the call today to say we have 7 embryos. we're both over the moon. we're looking at day 5 transfer, but they'll call on day 3 to let us know how they're getting on...very sore today, but massive mood swing from trigger has lifted and I feel good


----------



## Suujji

Hi ladies. blimey, you have all been busy-I thought I would give myself a bit of an IVF break over Easter and it took me some time yesterday to read through all the posts!

Sorry, a rather selfish post today, I'm at work a bit early so I thought I would write, hoping someone will understand.

Its my first scan tomorrow after the pill, just to make sure all is ok before I start down regging and I feel like s*%$! I no longer feel positive about any of this, instead I don't see us getting past EC let alone ET. I have made so many changes to my life-stopped smoking, given up caffeine and alcohol -which means no more nights out. I've changed my diet and take so many supplements I rattle when I walk. But really, whats the point? I might as well reside to the fact that we are going to be childless and actually with all the hormones, I will probably p*#%$ off the OH off so much I will end up being a sad and lonely old cat woman, who smells of wee! 

Please tell me I'm not the only one who feels like this and that it will pass?

Susy
xox


----------



## C-M-F

Morning All

Welcome LouBH

ScotchEgg - wow, 7 embryos - good job that woman  

Suujji - hun, it'll be fine.  I had a minor wobble last week too at the thought of starting the process.  Today I did my first DR injection and all was OK.  Huge well done for giving up smoking, that must have taken real determination and will power.  As for diet and supplements - I think we probably all beat ourselves up too much over this.  The odd glass of vino and a take out isn't going to make any difference - living on MaccyD and having intravenous Rjoija probably wouldn't be the best idea but everything in moderation.

Stick with it sweet, your hubby is going to understand and yes, these feelings will pass and you'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## Jen R

Morning lovely ladies!

Really wanted to post last night but had the most horrendous headache & nausea and just had to go to bed. Darn drugs! All fixed now though so thought I’d spend a bit of work time doing something worthwhile – reading all your posts! :0)

Scotchegg – 7 embies!! Fantastic news! Keeping everything crossed for you!
Colesy – good news yesterday & hope your test results come back good today. Very impressed you know your lining thickness! My scan was good thanks, nice and thin and ovies are sat quietly waiting, so start the stims with Gonal F tonight.
Cjr – glad your scan went well too. Looks like you’re at the same stage as Colesy and me. Looking forward to 2 injections a day too :0/ ….. all worth it in the end hopefully!
CMF – thanks for asking about my scan. Hope you’re doing ok too.
Wombat – just made some cookies the other day but have a carrot cake on the horizon - well, it’s got some of my 5-a-day in it so it must be good for me! :0) Good luck starting your stims – I guess it will be Friday? I went out and bought some canned pineapple yesterday after reading all your posts – made me giggle!
Cdawson – thanks for your reply about the general. That must have been so scary!! Much rather wake up with the shivers etc than wake up half way through – yikes!
Mrs MacD – good luck for your scan today, hope it goes well!

Suujji – so sorry you’re feeling so poo. I’ve certainly had the “is it all worth it?” stage but it DOES pass. You’re doing all the right things physically, you just need to look after your mind too, get that positive feeling back – it’s in there! I’ve found that going for walks and relaxation cd’s have really helped. If you have a smartphone, there are some really good relax apps by Andrew Johnson. Also, talk about how you feel – find someone who you can have a good old rant with or just let loose on here! Sending loads of happy thoughts and hugs to you.

Hope everyone is doing ok today. It’s great to read all your advice. Meikle - I shall be doing the hot baths & hot water bottles through stim stage to keep my future follies all warm and cosy.

Hope you all have a lovely day! Best get on with some work really. Catch up later!
Jen xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good morning fifigee - i feel terrible soooo tired and got a bangin headache!!!  I am finding work very hard at the moment! I have just burst out crying at my desk and didnt even know why i was crying,  felt like a right silly sod !! We sound like we are feeling the same hunny! How are you helping your headaches?
My partner will be away from next week too because he works lates half of the week - boooo!! I guess it will save us from taking out our emotions on them hey! I read loads about acupuncture actually and was considering giving it a try. I have a self hynosis cd that i listen to which i like to believe helps me  Have you cut out caffeine all together ? I will try and limit myself to 1 cup a day from now on! I have managed to cut out so many other things so caffeine is my last challenge haha !!

Meikle - thanks for your reply and chuffed to hear that i can still enjoy my baths for a little longer hehe

Goldbunny - thank you for your reply too, starting from today the caffeine intake will get reduced to 1 cup first thing in the morning and thats it. I like camomile tea so can drink that throughout the rest of the day hey. A fask mask sounds like a plan too, cheers!!



fifigee said:


> Hey Carla how are you ? I have woken at 6 am ...grrrrrrr with the worst banging headache , not like me at all unless I had been out drinking vino calapso ha ha  , so I am laying in bed with a decaf coffee (probably not what you want to hear ) i would say 1 or 2 cups a day no more of the real thing , its tough i know !! I can't believe I am on day 8 of DR .....my oh is away on business and really missing him , only 12 days to go  i hate it when he leaves me , oh god i can feel a tear or two coming on .....my af is due today and do have some cramps as it goes , hope its not heavier than it normally is . I am having acupuncture today . i am having it at all the points that he has reccommended . He has fantastic results this guy . so how you getting on with the injections ? Lots of hugs x


----------



## LauraHC

Hi All 

Susy - Poor you. I can definately confirm you are not the only one who feels like this. I am much better at the moment and just focusing on the day-to-day rather than the end of the month (when we'll know, one way or another whether this has worked or not) BUT I have been a complete mess in the past and I probably will be again during the next few weeks - and one of the worst bits is thinking 'But I have to be POSITIVE otherwise it DEFINATELY won't work' - you feel like if you think a negative thought at all, then it'll be your fault that it doesn't work. This might just be me, but I am guessing not! The whole thing is massively traumatic and a silent kind of grief, I think. Noone who hasn't experienced it can understand, which is something I thought I would never say. Anyway, I would really recommended going to to talk to someone if you are struggling - it has really helped me (me and my darling hubby went to Relate as the whole process really strained our relationship - I call him darling now but I hated him about 6 months ago - such is the difference its made to my own mental health.) I can't recommend doing this enough really. But anyway, big hug from me. You WILL get there, it's just taking you a bit longer than most people. And your children will be super double awesome when they do come (this goes for everyone on here - we've waited for them long enough after all!!)  

Mrs McD - I hope you got good news from your scan appointment, you must have been really worried. My fingers and toes are crossed for you

Scotch Egg - Congrats on the embryos, thats a wonderful number, you lucky thing (well, as lucky as you can get at this point  ) 

Wallbanger - Hope the trig shot went well 

CJR / Colesy / Jen R - think we must all be on for around the same time. My first stim is tonight. Yay for the Menopur  

Lou BH - Welcome! Wallbanger is right about the menopur - its supposed to be at room temp. Its only the trig shot (for me) that goes in the fridge. 

Carla - hiya, I am also struggling with caffiene but my secret vice is Diet Coke. I allow myself one per day. I also sometimes have a latte as I think 'oh stuff it' but during this process I am having none. I do think that giving up everything is ridiculous and just makes you miserable. 


As for me - stims tonight, first scan Monday. Am trying not to wish the days by till then. Bah, this is HARD!!! Am completely unable to see past about 2 weeks time. 

Oh and I have a hen do this weekend and am planning on drinking 2 glasses of wine (unless I feel ill on the stims) too - is this a big no no do people think? I just think I will go mad with people asking me if I am pregnant otherwise


----------



## MrsMacD

Suzy I think what you're feeling is perfectly normal for what you're going through  and I can totally relate to it. Don't know when it will pass as this whole process seems to drain you emotionally. The steps you have taken i.e. Giving up caffeine and alcohol will reassure you that you did everything you could to prepare your body to be in the best possible condition.

Thanks LauraHC, JenR, goldbunny, Cdawson, C-M-F, Meikle & Wallbanger for your thoughts and well wishes. So I had my day 8 scan and It's better news than I was expecting but no cause for celebration. They couldn't find my left ovary (despite probably 10-15mins of poking about) if it was stimulated they would surely have seen something so not hopeful about it. There were 4 follies on the right but still pretty small 2 x 8mm 1 x 7mm 1 even smaller. Because they won't go to egg collection with less than 3 at 18mm it means all my follies have to grow. Got another scan on Friday to see if there's been any growth so guess I'll just have to wait. God I'm sick of waiting.....


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi all, I am new to all of this but looking for some buddies? I am due to start my first treatment with IVF Wales on 1st May, EC scheduled for 4th June. Is anyone else due to start around this time, very nervous and anxious so could do with a buddy or 2!
Thanks!! X


----------



## wombat13

Hi everyone

Hope you're all having a great day.  right, here comes a monster post!

Scotchegg - I know I don't really "know" you, but I was so thrilled to read about your great result; hope for us all! Got everything crossed for you.
LouBH - I read this site for ages before I plucked up the courage to join in, and now I'm so glad I did! It really does help having people sympathise who _actually know what you're going through!_ Welcome and good luck for your journey x
Carla - I know what you mean about caffeine, except for me I'm a tea addict, not coffee! I'm just trying to keep it all in balance, and gradually switch to water and green tea, but it is hard. Much sympathy! 
fifigee - really felt for you, not having your OH there to help you through. I'm sure you will get lots of support from others on here, but this is for you 
Meikle - you are a total font of wisdom! Great news that i can continue to enjoy my baths from the end of this week, and might actually be doing my little follies some good too! How are you doing with your wait? x
Suujji - oh hon, it WILL pass. Everyone else has said great stuff but I'd just like to add - think of something YOU love and just go and do it right now! Look after yourself and trust it will all be worth it in the end x 
JenR - you made me laugh out loud with your carrot cake comment! I've maintained for years that cake is one of the essential food groups!  Yes, I am starting stims on Friday, so looking forward to hearing how you get on!
Cjr - I think you'll be stimming about the same time as me; good luck buddy! xx
MrsMacD - hope you have better luck with your scan on Friday - it's Friday 13th, so must be a lucky day! xx
ceri_gl - hello! I am sure you will find lots of buddies on here; it is scary isn't it? You can't believe it's really happening to you! This site is great for support though xx

I don't know if I've missed anyone - I lose track on here once I start replying! But huuuuge hugs to anyone I've missed and hope all is going well for you!

AFM - starting stims on Friday and then got first scan next Thurs!! Nervous (and excited) doesn't even begin to describe it!! 
But mood swings have lifted today and I feel really calm and positive - hope that lasts! x
big wombat hugs to all  xxx


----------



## LauraHC

Wombat - I'm a tea addict too. I switched to decaf and I can't even tell the difference!! try it!! 

Laura


----------



## wombat13

Thanks Laura, I am getting a bit of a taste for green tea with lemon but I will def give decaf a go - I love my tea!  xx


----------



## Suujji

Hi guys, thank you so much for your lovely words of encouragement, I had to stop reading at work as I was welling up! I still feel kak but I have some jammy donuts waiting for me for after dinner!

Well done Scotchegg, that's a great result.  

MrsMacD, it's not over yet-Has the clinic increased any of your drugs? I wondered if that would help at all? I was told during my IUI's last year that follicle growth is about 1-2mm a day, so even if they reach 9-12mm by Friday, it might not sound much but its all good. 

The big caffeine debate!-I stopped all caffeine around the same time I gave up smoking, possibly not the smartest move I ever made! I am now a fruit tea connoisseur and I don't really miss it. Two things I have read on this site to avoid though is green tea as it can effect the absorption of folic acid and any that contain hibiscus, as it may cause uterine contractions. Which fresh pineapple can do too, due to the Bromelain found in it. (This disappears with the juicing /canning process and it then becomes a good source of manganese and selenium which is good for us!)

Big hugs to all   am now going to get jam down jumper.

Susy
xox


----------



## MrsMacD

Susy hope the jam donuts did the trick  Sometimes a wee treat is called for or two or three in my case! Unfortunately I am on the highest dose of gonal they will give (300 iu) and have been since the start of stimming. Will just have to keep fingers, toes and everything else crossed for lots of growth.


----------



## Meikle

Mrs Mac: thinking about u x ps get that hot water bottle on the tummy have spoken to some other woman who swear by it on stimms. 

Suujii: your post was so elequent and so much better than my eat pineapple but not fresh coz thats not good lol I have tried the fruit teas which I enjoy and never thought I would ever get used too, but every now and again I really enjoy and fresh bean coffee. ps you 'lonely old woman who smells of pee' comment made me chuckle and not you are not alone, this site is great coz it lets you say the things you would never do to family/friends or anybody with the power to report you to mental health authorities for that matter lol. Its swings and roundabouts, I had all my mini meltdowns just before starting treatment, so far it looks like I got it all out of my system, all exept on egg collection day, masssssive argument with hubby @ 5am the morning of all very serious until I called him a *anker and he very loudly said, well its a good job I am or those egges wouldnt be getting  fertilised   took the tension out and thank gawd.. so I guess what I am saying is its ok to be down just as long as your up sometimes xx

On my dang blackberry so keep messin up when trying to screen back to give personal response so for all of us lovely ladies mega luck hugs and baby dust..

afm: still on the 2 week wait ticking along  xx


----------



## Colesy

ScotchEgg - Congrats on your 7 embroys, I hope you get your day 5 transfer

Cjr - You are at the same stage as me. I got my blood test back and I have started menpur today and I have my next scan next Wednesday

LouBH - Again I think we are on the same boat  

Wallbanger - I was also told to keep mine in the fridge until it was mixed. I think you should check with your clinic as mine made a big deal about keeping it at 2-8 degrees

Just a quick message sorry but I'll do a proper post in the next few days....


----------



## Jen R

Hey girlies

Susy - hope the donuts helped and you're feeling better.
MrsMacD - glad it went better than expected and hope those follies grow nicely.

Did my first stim injection tonight.... well 2 actually - it comes in a pen thing and I didn't realise there was still some left in the pen so had to put another needle in and finish the dose. As if 2 injections a day wasn't enough - definitely feeling like a pin cushion now:0/ But it was fine, no worse than Buserelin jabs and without the fuss of drawing the stuff into the syringe. So no need to stress about Friday Wombat :0)

Most of you seem to be on Menopur for stims? I'm on Gonal F. Don't know what the difference is. Doing a dose of 225 but if I over or under stim, the clinic will adjust the dose next week. Next scan is next Wednesday, same as you Colesy. Fingers crossed! LauraHC - hope your Monday scan goes well.

Sleep well everyone & happy dreams
Jen xx


----------



## jblox78

Evening Ladies!!

Gosh it's getting busy in here!!

Will be joining all the stimming ladies tomorrow morning - I had my first scan this morning and am to start on Menopur injections tomorrow and Cetrotide to join in on Saturday...  Have been told that if everything goes to plan first possible date for EC is a week on Friday!!!  Can't believe how quickly things are moving now...  I've to go back a week today to check on progress - same as you Jen R and Colesy!

Meikle - hope you're hanging in there with the 2ww - your argument with DH sounds like something that would happen in our house haha!!

Suujji - hope your jammy doughnuts made you feel a bit better!  Am sure we will all go through something similar before the end of our journeys!

Scotchegg - great news on your embies!

MrsMacD - keeping everything crossed for you at your scan on Friday...

LauraHC - I've also got a hen this weekend - have been off drink for a while so won't be partaking but may pretend with the odd glass of wine in front of me on the table!!  Sounds like we are also at the same stage!  It's great to have everyone here to compare notes with...

 to everyone else - and welcome to any newbies!

Jen xx


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all.  Gosh you've been busy posting since Sunday!  I'm not sure I'll be able to get all the personals in, but will try:

Jen - glad your first stim went well.  Hope it continues to not be too painful.

Colesy - best of luck with stimming

Miekle - crossing fingers for you during these two weeks!

MrsMac - I really hope that stimming works for you!

Wombat - stay calm....I'm picturing you all zen-like (not that I know what you look like, so it's just a generic person being zen)

Ceri - welcome!  Due to my stupid lining and a cyst, I'm not sure when I'll be starting stimming, but if all works well this cycle, unlike the last two, I may start around the same time.  If so, we can be buddies.

Laura - I didn't drink at my hockey end of season dinner and I'm not even on stims.  I just said I was on meds and couldn't drink...which wasn't really an untruth.  I'd be nervous about drinking during the actual IVF process...or at least more than one (which I had at my anniversary dinner).

Cd - good job on cutting back on the caffeine!  It's tough!

Sujji - I have definitely felt the same way after two months of not even getting to the stimming stage (I hate down regging so much).  But I keep trying to be as positive as I can and do as much as I can to control what I can.  Accupuncture has helped, though the herbs suck.  Hugs to you!

AFM - not much going on.  Doing accupuncture three times a week, drinking the herbal tea they made me two times a day and taking a god awful number of mini pills they gave me.  I used to have problems swallowing pills...this whole process has cured that..as well as my fear of blood work.  I'm sure that my needle fear will go if I get to the stimming stage.  Hope all is well and sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## KELZ29

Evening ladies,
I am a newbie to this site and i am doing my first ivf cycle at present.
I have been on the buserelin for over 2 weeks now and started my gonal f stimulating injections last night which are not to bad.
I also had my first scan yesterday which was all good  so they reduced my buserelin dose down...woohoo as i have been an emotional wreck on that...my poor husband lol.
Well i hope to chat with you all and get support as to give it to you all.
Thank you


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey welcome Kelz29 !!! Welcome to the site and this thread hunny!! Good luck with the stimms and we are all here if you need to chat! I love this site ! 
Yankee - hope all is well !! Do you find acupunture helps lots?
Jen - good luck with the stimms today 
Jen R - i will be on gonal f too, my dose is 187.5 but i dont know when i will be starting to take that yet, my d/r scan is next Friday
Wombat - yes i am finding giving up caffeine tough but i quit smoking before xmas ready for ivf and have stopped drinking too so if i can do that then why is caffeine so hard  ha!! Sounds silly - good luck for stimms on Friday 
Laura HC - yes i guess i could try the odd diet coke & surely that has to have no caffeine in it? Taste good still tho! Regarding the hen do that you are going to i know what you mean if people will keep asking you questions etc my clinic told me that a few units a week would be ok, but i have cut it out totally but in your case i dont see how 1 glass of wine can harm you? I guess it is a personal choice , or yor could always try and pretend your drinking say vodka & coke and just get a diet coke? ha!! Try have a good night anyway 
Mrs Macd - good luck for Friday and stay positive -  

afm - well my days seem to be getting harder at the moment , i feel very emotional , like i could just cry at the smallest thing  & i am struggling sooo much to concentrate at work, dreading somebody saying the wrong thing incase i blow & make an idiot of myself !!  I feel like Liam isnt being as caring & supportive as he should be but he is trying, i think its just me thinking things in my head  Weird !! Yesterday was tough at work & i was in tears by ten past 9 at my desk so fingers crossed my day goes better today & i manage to knuckle down with my work. Been on buserelin for nearly a week & i find it so mad how that little jab can make you feel so up & down, i feel like i should be excited i am on this exciting rollercoaster but the excitement is fighting to get out at the moment !! need match sticks for my eyes once again  

Have a lovely day ladies , baby dust to us all

Lots of love 
Carla 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suujji

Carla morning sweetie. On phone on bus but just wanted to say big hugs for today. I hope it's a much better day xox


----------



## TheYankee

Cd - I did the sniffing buserin and it killed me.  Two times was enough for me!  I had hot flashes, was emotional (not good as a counsellor for teens), and exhausted all the time.  Hang in there babe!
The accupuncture is helping me sleep.  I haven't woken up in the middle of the night and my temps seem a bit more normalised.  Now hoping it helps get my body ready for IVF.


----------



## Mrs Davies

aww thank you Suujji and Yankee  

I havent cried or had a temper yet so fingers crossed 

hugs to you xxxx


----------



## KELZ29

Cdawson said:


> Hey welcome Kelz29 !!! Welcome to the site and this thread hunny!! Good luck with the stimms and we are all here if you need to chat! I love this site !
> Wombat - yes i am finding giving up caffeine tough but i quit smoking before xmas ready for ivf and have stopped drinking too so if i can do that then why is caffeine so hard
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies , baby dust to us all
> 
> Lots of love
> Carla
> xxxxxxxxx


Hey carla, thanks for your reply, not feeling good on the stimms at the moment  can i ask is it bad to be having caffiene while on ivf treatment,does it affect it??
xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Kelz!! aw sorry to hear that you are not feeling too good on stimms !! what stimms are you on hun? what side effects are you getting?
Yes well i asked this question other day and caffeine is not good!! Boooo!! i guess its not good when you are pregnant either so best getting ourselves off it now eh hunny xxxxx


----------



## ScotchEgg

Hi girlies, just a quick post as I'm sneaking on at work in my lunch hour to tell you that all seven of our embryos are good quality and we're going for a day5 transfer on Saturday morning. We're both thrilled to bits. Catch up with you properly later.


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Congrats again Scotchegg - we are on one of the other threads together!!

Welcome KelZ!

Thanks CDawson - first injection went well today - just got on with it - it wasn't painful at the time although it's a little itchy and achy at the moment...  Making sure I am drinking lots of water and keeping my protein intake high...

 to all...

Jen xxx


----------



## LouBH

I'm just doing a quick chat during work too. It makes the day go better reading the posts. 

Scotchegg: excellent news. So happy for you. 

Carla, I feel like that and I haven't even started the injections yet. It's such an emotional process. What am I going to be like when I start. I was almost crying watching the sinking of the Concordia during the happy bits though. Hope today is better for you. 

Wallbanger and Laura, thanks for your concern like Colesy said mine weren't mixed so had to be in the fridge. I was on the long protocol so guess they had to give them to me like that but once they are mixed I can get them out of my fridge to make room for healthy fruit and veggies or cakes I'm still deciding.

Yankee: good idea for the saying you're on meds. My friends know me as a drinker so it's hard to keep making excuses. This is one I haven't used yet  

Welcome Kelz29. This is a great group of people to be going through this with.

Thanks to all the other welcome messages. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Woohoo thats brilliant news Scotchegg , so happy for you 
Glad the first injection went well Jen !!
awww Lou i feel for you because that it what i was like too, and kept thinking jesus what am i going to be like once i start the injectiosns!!! Its tough being a women isnt it !! Defo coming back as a man next time haha

My day is going lots better today thank you ladies !! Managing to control my feelings and not get a little temper on, my day is going fast too and not thinking too much. A nice walk with the dogs tonight i think 

Lv Carla xxxx


----------



## KELZ29

Thank you for all the welcomes ladies, i dont feel so alone with it all now 
looking forward to sharing with you and vice versa.


----------



## TheYankee

Scotch!!!  Woo hoo!  Awesome  

Cd - glad you had a better day!

Lou - always around for good ideas and good excuses  

Jblox - glad the first injection went ok.  Hope the itch and ache are temporary.

Kelz - looking forward to hearing more about your experiences...

Nothing from me...just all relaxed after accupuncture.  Have a good Thur!


----------



## chrissynena

Well today is day 6 of medication. I started days 1 and 2 with 300 of Follisitim. Had and u/s on day 3 not really a lot going on. Guess I wasn't too worried as it was only day 3 (and it was the am so I had not taken the evening dose yet). Nurse called and upped the meds to 375 for 3 more days. Just went to my u/s this morning and the good news is there are 15 eggs brewing, but the biggest one is only at 8! 

Does anyone else ever have this problem? This happened to us the last month we were going to do IUI. I only grew one egg, and then it wasnt good enough to fertilize. I'm trying hard to stay positive but its really hard, and the meds at this point always make me want to cry at everything!!


----------



## LauraHC

Hi all

Chrissynena - hmmm, it's only day six - They are supposed to grow between 1-2 mm per day, arent they, so at that rate your biggest one could be 20mm by day twelve. I would have already got my worry on because i LOVE a good worry - but like that Baz Luhermann song says "worry, but know that worrying is as effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing bubble gum" I am sure it will be ok and that the new dose of meds will kick start the smaller ones - you have fifteen afterall. I am cheering them on! 

Everyone else - hope ok. No time to properly post as manic at work. 

ATM - getting well anxious about work now. Am so busy and keep having to stay late so I can fit in scan appointments. Haven't told anyone so whole thing making me stress a bit. Ah well, I just have to get on with it and remember what's actually important to me at the moment. Sigh. It's difficult as I hate being inefficient at work but I can't help it at the moment. My team probably think I am monstrous! 1st injection was fine and don't feel I'll or anything but could have easily cried this afternoon - maybe its the hormones. 

Good Thursdays everyone!


----------



## fifigee

Hi all. Day 9 of Buserilin injections , everything was ok with me  apart from a little tiredness but suddenly today I  woke up and felt anxious , panicky , out of sorts , hyper , stressed , just generally weird .......I ended up ringing the nurses and she said it can happen to people and its a side effect unfortunately and she was really nice to me .......she also asked me if I have ever suffered with anxiety and I told her that i had done and that my pmt is normally bad , also my period was due yesterday day 28 , it hasnt come as yet , but she said it probably is something to do with that . So she also said on day 19 when I start the menopur the symptoms should go away .....God what a night mare , starting to feel better now as I am sipping my camomile tea she reccommended !!


----------



## Wallbanger

Hello ladies,

Just very quick one from me, just back from egg collection (10 eggs   am so pleased, thank you also much for the past surpotive posts.  Lets hope some fertilise nicely  


Take care


----------



## Suujji

Hello peeps,

Wallbanger, that is fantastic news-I'm so happy for you   I'm sure you will but let us know how they do tomorrow. 

Laura is there a chance you can take  a half day or two instead of having to make the time up? I know it may not help with your work load but it might help take some of the pressure off you-remember, we all should be zen like!

chrissynena, I'm with Laura on this. I know its easier said than done, but try not to worry. It sounds like they are on track. 1-2mm a day and now the drugs have been increased....don't forget its quality and not quantity. Whens your next scan due?

Well done Jen with the first injection. Braver than I am doing it yourself. Just being nosy, what are you doing to increase your protein intake? x

Yankee, I'm curious about acupuncture-I've kinda said to him indoors that if this cycle doesn't work, everything will be thrown at the next one, including acupuncture. and what herbs are you taking? Sorry, I've just realised how nosy I sound!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, MrsMacD. I have fingers and toes all crossed for you. x

AFM, scan today was ok, very thin lining as I had a 10 day period thanks to the pill, so may not get much of bleed.  Buserilin injections start tomorrow, little scared about possible side effects but glad we're getting that little bit closer-though there's still a part of me that thinks this this might be as close as we get!

have a good evening all

Susy
xox


----------



## Suujji

Also meant to say congratulations to Scotchegg-thats great news honey. Lots of baby dust for tomorrow.

Meikle, I'm afraid I was only eloquent cos I copied and pasted most of the info! I loved your story about your arguement with your hubby-it made me chuckle. I hope your 2ww isn't dragging x

Susy
xox


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Ladies i am sorry to just come on here and have a rant , but my head is all over the place & i am finding this whole thing so hard!!! I know it is because my hormones are all over & from all the side effects i am getting but i am finding it so tough !!! The person that should be there for me the most & thats my partner & i feel like he doesnt understand at all or sympathising for how i am feeling. we had a massive argument last night and now i have been so upset this morning  & have to go to work feeling the way i do. I am that angry en upset i feel like i need a night or 2 apart so then maybe hopefully he will understand what my body is going through, and give me chance to de stress. 
Is anybody else finding this as hard as me?  
xxxxx


----------



## Meikle

Good morning;

cdawson: sorry your having a bad morning. and as for the insensitivity of dh at times I think its hard for them to understand what we go through coz they dont actually have to do anything for most of it, i know me and my hubby have had some cracking arguments but it does get better. I dont think my hubby 'got it' right up until egg collection day when he had to participate, seeing me come round from sedative with cannula in my wrist finally affected him and the chats from nurses, consultants and embryologists at that point really hit home for him, he has been such a sweety since then regualr phone calls on how I am feeling, offering to make dinner etc etc and I must admit I am taking full advantage of the new and improved sensitive man that I am married too     

Susy: good luck for injection today, you doing it tonight??  once th first ones over it a breeze. x

afm: positive mental attitude back this morning, yesterday was an emotional and blue day so glad I woke up in the sunshine xx  

ps: morning my little buddy embies today is 7dpt and hoping you are snuggling in and getting comfy xx


----------



## Suujji

Hey Carla, sorry to hear your feeling so kak.  
I'm sorry to say, butI really dont think men get it like we do, perhaps it's genetics, hey perhaps cos they don't experience what we go through but I remember feeling so unssupported during our iui's last year and dreading going through the same this year. I spoke to him before we started, and although he still doesn't 'get' it, touch wood he has been better. Is there anywhere either of you could go for a night just so you have some space? Is there a chance maybe you did over react? Perhaps cos you are feeling ****ty you've taken it out on him a little? I wou
ld talk to him and explain how you are feeling, men are simple folk and I think sometimes they need things spelt out- gotta go doing this with boss sat behind me! Thoughts are with you though and hug hugs xx


----------



## KELZ29

Cdawson said:


> Hi Ladies i am sorry to just come on here and have a rant , but my head is all over the place & i am finding this whole thing so hard!!! I know it is because my hormones are all over & from all the side effects i am getting but i am finding it so tough !!! The person that should be there for me the most & thats my partner & i feel like he doesnt understand at all or sympathising for how i am feeling. we had a massive argument last night and now i have been so upset this morning  & have to go to work feeling the way i do. I am that angry en upset i feel like i need a night or 2 apart so then maybe hopefully he will understand what my body is going through, and give me chance to de stress.
> Is anybody else finding this as hard as me?
> xxxxx


Hey hun, i completely understand where your coming from, me and my husband had a massive row in my first week of buserelin injections to the point he walked out and didnt want to come home that night   he did come back but we didnt talk. men dont get exactly what we are putting our body's through, they just think were being moany and hormonal and that we should get over it...yeah right, they should bloody try injecting themselves everyday and deal with there body being taken over.
I feel very alone as my husband is working nights,so we are not really seeing each other and hes missing all the injections, its very hard.
Just remember hun what its all for at the end of it all, everything will be fine with your other half, its a tough time but you;ll both get through it.
lots of luck and best wishes to both.


----------



## C-M-F

Hi Carla - so sorry you're feeling rubbish sweet    It will pass and   it will all be worth it.

Your partner probably just doesn't know what to do / how to help you.  The nurse at Nuture told my DH that he would just have to accept that I would probably be totally unreasonably, moody, emotional etc and would believe I was being utterly rational and he would just have to do his best to get me though it.  Poor man looked utterly bewildered!!  Have you got family to go chat to, talk to?  

MrsMacD -   for you today.

Wallbanger - fab news, fingers crossed they do their thing  

Welcome Kelz -   to you.

afm:  day 3 of Burselin, so far so good.  Did the injection in my thigh today rather than my tummy - never again!  Ouch, big time.  The ones in my tummy were fine, bit of mild stinging and small red mark but no great shakes.  This mornings one in my thigh - major stinging, lumpy red marks.  I stick to stabbing the belly flab from now on!  Am dreading the onslaugh to side effects - don't think there is enough in my system yet but am expecting the fun to start next week.


----------



## goldbunny

cmf i know everyone's different but i will tell you my entire list of buserelin side effects, for me it was nowhere near as bad as i had expected.
1 day bigheadache, lasted several hours but i hadn't taken anything for it, it disappeared after a couple of calpol 6plus kids paracetamol.
three or four days when i thought i was gettinga headache but it never developed into one, just felt a bit tense inhead
some face spots about four, gone now.
af lasting 14 days instead of 5.
one bad mood, aangryat laundry for noreason.
that's it, all of it.

apart from the extended af it was all fine


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thank you so much for your replies Meikle , Suujji, Kelz and CMF !! God i am a wreck, had to pull over on the way to work because i couldnt stop crying that much. Tried to hold myself together for when i got into work en then as soon as any1 asked if i was ok i started again. I look like i have had a fight with Mike Tyson my eyes are that puffy!  
Suujji - i think possibly i did over react but he was just screaming at me im a weirdo and theres something up with me, doesnt help at all , of course there is something up with me at the moment, im hormonal and fragile !! Then he texted me this morning saying what do i expect him to do when i wont tell him whats up. I have told him god knows how many times how i am feeling. I feel like going to stay at my mums tonight i am that angry. He has a child from a previous relationship (which i also find so difficult , especially at times like dis) and we have him this weekend so there is no way we will get to do anything together this weekend to sort things out.
en Kelz yes my point too, i wish it was them who had to go through all this then maybe they would truley understand !! Sorry to hear you are lonely with your partner on lates  Mine is on lates too as from next week so i will be alone too which is why in my eyes i thought this week was very important we spend quality time together 
Thanks again ladies !!!!  
Yeah CMF my mum is great and like my best friend  
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fifigee

Hi Carla , I think we are going through the same stage ...I however think its a god send that my oh is in Shanghai or we would have killed eachother by now ......if you read my last post a page ago or two , my day yesterday (day 10 of buserilin ) was my worst ever .....i ended up ringing a nurse ....bit better today. The nurse told me to drink chamomile tea and explained the process a bit better . Don't be hard on yourself , its not easy though. Men just don't get it ...... Does anyone know why my period hasn' come ? I thought it was meant to . I am day 30 , period pain but no period ....hope things work out ok xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey fifigee, aww sorry to hear that but also glad to hear that you are feeling a little better today too. Gives me some hope hey! I was lots better yesterday during day but then today has hit me like a bomb!! I have actualyl been drinking lots of camomile tea at work to cut out caffeine  It does taste nice too
I thought periods was meant to come normal too? I am on day 27 but no sign yet , maybe that isnt helping how i am feeling either ?? 
Try have a good day hunny xxxx


----------



## fifigee

yes the nurse said this will be exactly what it is , she said its worse around when the period is due , i am two days late now but hoping it comes soon as have the pain . Cammomile is a relaxant and is lovely with honey ....i treated myself to a posh expensive bubble bath in waitrose yesterday a relaxing one and its made me feel nice . I cant afford it but what the heck , maybe do something nice for yourself , get a massage booked or by a lovely new bubble bath like I did . Watch a nice film and be kind to yourself we are going through a very tough process . her if you need to talk .


----------



## LauraHC

Hi All 

Fifigee and Carla - sorry you are having such a rough time of it. As I have said before, me and my hubby nearly split up a few months ago but things are so much better between us now. Ou counsellor said something that really helped me - she said that Men don't tend to 'visualize' things like women do. So while I'm imaging our children  running around our house and going on holidays and all the noise and fun stuff, he hasn't even thought about it really. So when I am  reacting to something, he can't understand why I feel SO emotional about it and I get cross as I percieve that he doesn't 'care' as much as me. She also said that burying your head in the sand (which is what he did A LOT last year) is just another form of pain, it doesn't mean he doesn't feel as much as me. this was really good for me to hear. Having said all this, it is difficult I know. I feel awful sometimes as it's 'my' problem and if I can't give him children then I don't really deserve to be married to him  Just really hoping the IVF works or those feelings are all going to come flying back to me - am feeling good about us at the moment but if we get another road block I don't know what I will do.

Had a mini melt down myself yesterday - basically read too much on here and then started panicking that my body won't respond to the drugs and I'll have no follies and it will be all over before its started. Before this I was worrying about OHSS - I had a follicle count of 50 at my baseline scan so thats probably more of a worry  - but I was giving myself the heebiejeebies about my scan on Monday and the fact that anything could happen, I can't take it for granted that my body will respond. Very nervous now.  

Wallbanger - well done, fab news. 

Mrs McD - thinking of you today, hope you got good news.  

Meikle - I am hoping your embies are very snuggly for you!! 

Scotch Egg - hope things are still progressing well for you 

Susy - yeah, work is a pain but its not really an option to not do the hours, especially as I have booked the week off work the week after next. Just busy thats all. I had a word with myself yesterday as I am getting stressed for no reason, it's all completely cope-able with and on a 'normal' week I would be fine. Hope you are OK yourself. 

I have decided not to drink on this hen do thanks to all the advice on here, so thanks for that everyone. 

AFM - have my injections packed ready to inject myself while out on a hen do. Yep, I am taking my meds on the town!! Oh and does anyone else worry about mixing their menopur and 'missing' a bit? I can NEVER get the last drops out of the container with the big needle. And then there is always a bit left in the syringe. Any tips?? Wierdly, mine is the mix yourself stuff but I was definatively told - do not put in fridge!! 

First scan monday. Wish me luck 

Laura xx


----------



## LouBH

Hey everyone,

Wow lots going on today and you'd think it would be a good day being Friday but guess our hormones can't tell the day of the week. Fifigee and Carla hope things settle down for you. I start my injections tomorrow so got an interesting week to look forward to   my husband likes to try to fix everything and doesn't realise that alot of the time I just want to vent without being judged and without any advice. I've learnt after my rant that if I see he is about to talk I quickly add 'im not expecting a response' he knows now and keeps quiet.

Wallbanger good news on the eggs.

Scotch egg good luck for tomorrow morning.

Laura enjoy the hen do. Hope the meds have a good night out too. Will be an interesting story I'm sure. good luck for Monday. 

Mrs McD: hope things are good for you today.

Susy: good luck with your injections and side effects

Have a good afternoon everyone and lots of  
Lou


----------



## TheYankee

Cd - this is how I put it to my DH...imagine how you feel when you get ill...you are grumpy, feel like poop, don't want me to talk to you hall the time and overheat...this is just half of what I am feeling right now...he kinda got that and was a bit more sympathetic.  Hope it works out!  Also my period was late the two times after I down regged..it's normal.

Laura - quit over thinking!!  And best of luck on scan on Monday!

Fifi - I like your idea of doing something relaxing.  I too just bought nice bubble bath stuff.  Hope you feel better and AF shows up!

C-M-F:  I hope you luck out and don't get many side effects!

Kelz - hugs to you!  Hope you can get some cuddles from your OH!

Meikle - Crossing fingers for your embies!

Suujii - I can't tell you what is in the tea as they brew it for me and cool it so I can take it with me.  But I am also taking two other "meds" that they gave me: Liu Wei Di Huang Wan (10 pills 3x a day) and Jiawei Xiaoyao Wan (half packet of even smaller pills morning and night).  I drink my tea 30 minutes after breakfast and dinner.  It's a lot on top of 11 other pills (supplements and vitamins) but hoping its short term.

Hi gold bunny and any potent ion lurkers (come join in!)!

AFM - I'm doing okay and enjoying my last day of half-term.  Accupuncture tomorrow and continuing to work on my food blog.


----------



## jblox78

Afternoon Ladies!

Susy - re the protein intake - have been eating more fish, eggs and cheese that I usually would.  Also the past couple of days have salads from the Keep Fuller Longer range at M&S as they are high in protein - lentils and chickpeas are also good.  Have been drinking a whey protein shake every day too.  And have got brazil nuts and pumpkin seeds to munch on at my desk... I am telling you I am so sick of protein.    I don't usually drink milk as it tends to upset my stomach if I have too much so have bought the Lactofree stuff and have that with my porridge in the morning...  Think I am sort of losing my appetite as I don't really feel like eating although I am hungry - think it is because I am drinking so much water as well!!!

LauraHC - I will be taking my injections out with me at my sister's hen on Saturday too!!  Hope you have fun!  Not sure how much I am going to enjoy burlesque dancing without a drink haha!!

Cdawson - sorry you've had a row with DH - my DH has often told me I am weird / mental etc. in the middle of an argument - only serves to make me worse haha!!  Hope you manage to sort things out without having to spend a night apart  

Yankee - great description - think I'll store that one for next time I need it!!

Wallbanger - great news on your EC!!

AFM - on second day of menopur injections - so far so good - had bad headache last night but I do sometimes get them so could have been nothing to do with the drugs - felt a bit sick this morning but that has gone away now too...

 to everyone!

Jen xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Fifigee - Hopefully if it is worse because my period is due things will calm down by next week - what a lovely idea to treat myself, a nice bubble bath sounds like a plan. There is a waitrose near me so may go there! Hope your day has got better. I dont feel as emotional, but soooo tired and just need to chill out on the sofa now, roll on 5 o clock!
LauraHC - thank you for your advice hunny! sorry to hear about your mini meltdown too, try not to read too much into everything you read as everybody is different & i guess each cycle is different too, but we cant help worry can we. Enjoy the hen do and good luck for scan on Monday!
Thanks LouB, and good luck with starting injections, you may be one of the lucky ones and have no side effects ha 
Yankee, glad that you are doing okey and make most of your last day of half term!! I may try and explain the way you have to him when we finally talk again , enjoy rest of your day hunny!
Jen - yes being called weird defo made me worse and pull a big tantrum, they always say the wrong things dont they. grrrrr ha! I really dont want to spend a night apart but cant see how we can make up with his son there tonight either, it isnt fair on the child if we start arguing. So i think a night with my mum and a chinese will hopefully clear my head - glad your 2nd day of menopur has is going well and sickness has gone. we have to take each day as it comes dont we
Hope you all have a lovely weekend ladies !!
Lots of love and hugs to you all  
xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Big   Cdawson. We put ourselves under so much pressure going through this process and the emotions/feelings we experience are more intense than ever. Anyone who has sympathetic and understanding OH should be so greatful. I can totally relate to what you were saying as I had a big fall out with my DH after our scan. We hardly spoke the rest of the day. I got myself so worked up I had to say something the next morning. He thinks I'm shutting him out which is rubbish as I try and bring things up at every opportunity and he just grunts or says nothing. It's so true what they say about 'men are from Mars women are from Venus'. Would be much easier for us all if we thought/felt the same. Really hope you get things sorted!

Laura - your comment "I feel awful sometimes as it's 'my' problem and if I can't give him children then I don't really deserve to be married to him " really hit home with me. I've felt like this since I found out it was because of me we weren't conceiving. It's really difficult not to beat yourself up - my DH keeps telling me it's not my fault and it's one of those things but when it's happening you can't help but wonder what did I do?

Wallbanger - fantastic news about the 10 eggs. 

Scotchegg - Wishing you all the best for your transfer tomorrow

Afm - Day 10 scan today. Slight growth but nothing to get excited about yet. Still no sign of the elusive left ovary and still only 4 follies on the right (1 x 10mm, 2 x 9mm, 1 x 8mm). Got more stimms and another scan booked for Monday. Need to keep telling myself to remain hopeful that we are continuing with the treatment as it could have been over by now!


----------



## amberly

Hi ladies,
I hope you don't mind me messaging on this board but i am feeling quite anxious.
This part month has been so stressful, my nan died, my other gran has been diagnosed with cancer and i had to fly home to oz for 2 weeks.
While i was there i had to start burselin injections to shut thigs down, as the last ivf attempt was abandoned because i kept growing cysts. So i started that, then last week went onto Gonal F again as well, but this time the follicles are growing strong and my estrogen levels are fine and i am really excited but i am bricking it. I have another scan tomorrow and Egg collection should be either monday or tuesday next week. Then the transfer 3 days later. I am also donating half my eggs! and all things seem to have got to me a bit! ohthat and the hormones raging through my body! i have never cried so much as i have these past week!
Are there any hints u can give me? Anything i should do? or not do? 
As all of you are at the moment, i just really want this to work!


----------



## goldbunny

amberly sorry to hear about your nan,    positive energy for your other gran,  , and lots of positive energy and stuff for your tx
      , it sounds like you have a lot to deal with right now. only hint i can think of is to try and get plenty of sleep! hope your scan tomorrow looks good and your egg collection goes well. x


----------



## amberly

Thanks Goldbunny!
Things just seem quite mad at the moment! Will definatley be sleeping lots! i don't cope well with lackof sleep anyway!
Hope things go ok for you too! you've just started your stims haven't you?


----------



## TheYankee

Amberly - I suggest deep breathing and visualisation.  If you google those terms you can get some awesome visualisations...I like mountain ones!  Best of luck to you and hugs for all that you are going through.

Mrsmac and Laura - I said the same thing to my DH.  He stated that he married me for me and not as a breeding cow.  He'd rather have me and no children than no me and children.  It helped put it in perspective because I feel the same way - I didnt get married to have kids, but to be married to my love.  Kids would be a lovely and welcome by-product but not enough without him.  I'm not sure if these words help you...

Cd - enjoy your Chinese!  I'm making stir fry prawns tonight!

Jblox - hope you have a headache free evening.

"peace out" as we used to say in my home town back in the day!


----------



## Wallbanger

Evening ladies, I hope your all doing well, it's Friday  

Just a little update, the boys and girls played last night we now have 8 embies   soooooo pleased. I wounder if they went out for a meal first lol .


Take care all


----------



## fifigee

Hi everyone my af has arrived which is good I suppose so just thought I would tell . I am feeling much better than yesterday that experience was vile it must have been linked !! Xxx


----------



## Suujji

Must be  a day for arguments.....I came home at 5:30 feeling pretty chipper to now just having just calmed down and stopped crying. Men can be absolute a&*%h$#$s. He knew today was first injection day but instead of coming straight home he went to his mates for a beer, apparently he "forgot." So after four phone calls where one of us hung up on the other, we're now not going to be eating til after 9pm and then injection after-not how I planned it in my head!


----------



## wombat13

Hi to everyone, sorry I don't have time to do personals, but just driven all the way back from a lovely relaxing day with my mum (awww) and have done my first stim injection - it was nowhere near as bad as I thought it was going to be, I could hardly feel it, and I had DH to talk me through it and hold my hand and make herbal tea afterwards!   sadly, that's the only one he'll be there for as he's working for the next few nights, but at least he was there for the first one cos I was really nervous!
So, for any ladies who have their first injections to come and are anxious, it's really not that bad, just a tiny bit hot and itchy straight after - so far, anyway! Jen, how are you getting on with yours this week? 
And LOL at Yankee - there's been a lot of traffic between your last comment to me, but I love the idea of being "zen-like" - I'm picturing a wombat meditating and it's really making me giggle!  
hope everyone has a good weekend, love and wombat hugs to all xx


----------



## wombat13

Suujji, I just read your post after I wrote mine, sorry hon, that is rubbish!! DHs/OHs can be sooooo insensitive sometimes; it's like they just don't understand how important the little things can be, like coming home when they say they will because, hello, we really need them! It's bad enough at the best of times, let alone when we're going through all this!
Big hugs to you   , and you should just have your dinner and leave his in the oven!! 
xxx


----------



## Suujji

He came back ******, I had to do it myself. I pretty much hate  him right now and am in agreement with him that he can just spunk in a pot and leave me to it. Going to bed now, I hope everyone else's evening was better than mine
Susy xox


----------



## goldbunny

(((hug)))   suujji


----------



## MrsMacD

Awww Susy massive . Men just don't think! I'd be raging aswell if I was in your position but you need all the suuport you can get going through this. Nobody knows we're doing IVF so I have to rely on my DH which is why when we fell out I had to speak to him about it. Hope you've got others you can go to for support and remember we're all here for you x


----------



## chrissynena

Well thanks for all the encouragement! The nurse called later in the day Thursday with a plan. Day 6 (yesterday) and my E2 went up to 450ish. So she said its looking much better. I switched to gonal f yesterday with an increased dose and have an u/s tomorrow and more blood work to see where we stand. Excited to see how my eggs are progressing because I am VERY crampy!  

Hope everyone had a great Friday the 13th!!


----------



## maybenow

Girls I had 2 blasts transferred 4 days ago and I have zero sympotoms... nothing. Im feeling completely normal. Im so scared this hasnt worked..


----------



## TheYankee

Chrissy - good news!  Keep on progressing eggs!

MrsMac - hope we can also be your support!

Suujii - I'll come and shank your OH if you want. ;-). Tell him that he needs to geton board..supposedly it's his little one you guys are producing and you want him to start the way he'll be when the child is born...involved!  Hugs!

Wombat - glad I could make you giggle...a bit of levity can always help.  I tend to be one of those slightly annoying positive/silver lining people.  Thanks for sharing your positive injection experience!

Maybe - I don't think you are meant to have symptoms so quickly.  I think, from reading these boards a ton, that this is normal.  And one time I did get pregnant, I didn't have a single symptom at all...only knew I was pregnant by the BFP I got.  Congrats on the two embie transfer - that's great news!  And remember to relax as much as you can!

Fifi - glad AF arrived!  Onward!

Wallbanger - yay for 8 embies!  Grow you bad boys grow!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## maybenow

thanks so much xxx just having a bad morning


----------



## Wallbanger

Morning,

Just a little update on the embies.

Day two status 😁

2 x 4 cell grade 1
3 x 2 cell grade 1
1 x 3 cell grade 2
1 x 2 cell grade 2

1 fell out of bed and didn't make it 😳


----------



## Colesy

Wallbanger - I haven't looked into the grades that's what I'll be doing post collection hehe. I'm assuming grade 1 is better than 2 but is 2x4 better than 3x2? 

maybenow - I wouldn't expect you to have any symptoms at this stage? Don't worry 

Guy's I'm on Day 4 of Stims and apart from my multi vitamin I am not doing anything different. I stopped alcohol and I only have a maximum 2 cups of tea a day. I read all about extra things you can do. I would like to try so is there a website useful ?

Thanks


----------



## Ali-B

Hi ladies,

Well not a very good friday 13th for me yesterday!  We decided to abandon our cycle  .
We had our first scan on Tuesday and there were 11 follies growing, but when we went back down yesterday only 3 of them had grown.  The doc said that it was probably a problem with the medication, we were given the wrong size needles by one of the nurses. we were supposed to have big ones for your bum to right in to the muscle, but only given the small ones (we asked if they were big enough and she said yes, Dont think she knew what were asking??), so my body wasnt absorbing enough of the meds. 
Its was our decision with the advice from the doc. I know that there is still a chance with 3 but I decided that it would be less heart breaking abandoning this cycle and giving the next one a better chance than it would be going ahead and having it fail.
Im totally gutted at the minute.  Hubby is blaming himself as he was the one giving me the injections, but i have said that it wasnt anything he did wrong it was the nurse's fault.  This has been such a long journey for us so far, hubby says we just have to keep on fighting for everything, but im not sure how much strength im gonna have left!!  
We should be able to start all over again in the next couple of months!  Im just going to look at this as a practice run.

Good luck to all you guys i hope your wishes come true.

Ali x x x x x x x


----------



## KELZ29

ALI B- so sorry to hear that, i wish you all the best with your next cycle in the future..  xxx


I wondered if any one no's if its normal to feel slight dull cramps in the uterus area when on the gonal f, is this normal?


----------



## wombat13

Ali B, so sorry to hear that you've had to abandon your cycle, but it sounds as though you and your hubby have a really good, strong attitude and you are right, it is all experience for the next one, hopefully with a better result for you xxx  

Kelz29, hello fellow gonal-F-er; I'm afraid I've only taken one so far and haven't felt any different (except excited!!) but, from reading all the bumf and other posts, I think cramping/aching is normal as your follies get stimulated to grow. hope that helps, and good luck with it, we must be on about the same timescale xxx  

For everyone else who is waiting, injecting, spraying, praying and trying to do everything right (i.e., everyone!  ), I just read that laughter can help the whole IVF process (anyone else turned into an obsessive Googler because of this?!), so I hope this makes you chuckle:

Did you ever wonder...

1.Why the sun lightens our hair but darkens our skin?
2.Why women can't put on mascara with their mouth closed?
3.Why you never see the headline: "Psychic Wins Lottery"?
4.Why "abbreviation" is such a long word?
5.Why Doctors call what they do a "Practice"?
6.Why you have to click on "Start" to stop Microsoft Windows?
7.Why lemon juice is made with artificial flavour, while dishwashing liquid is made with real lemons?
8.Why the man who invests all your money is called a "Broker"?
9.Why there isn't mouse flavoured cat food?
10.Who tastes dog food when it has a "New & Improved" flavour?
11.Why sheep don't shrink when it rains?
12.Why they are called apartments, when they are all stuck together?


----------



## Mrs Davies

Amberley - sorry to hear you feel anxious hunny - its some crazy stuff going on having our hormones messed about with isnt it, especiallly as emotional as we are anyway in the situation we are in. I do feel that the only people who understand at the moment are the ladies on here because we are all going through it. Relax, sleep and chill out hunny   
Wallbanger - 8 embies woohoo  - what do the grades mean hunny  sorry not really seen anything on the grades before so not really too sure which are good and bad etc !!! How many are you having transfered back too? woop woop ha
Fifi - glad your af has arrived and hope you are feeling much better !
Suujjii - sorry to hear your DH is being a total idiot too , when we need them the most is when they seem to let us down the most,  i think they really dont have a clue do they!!! Try your hardest not to get too stressed, have a nice hot bath and relax 
Chrissynene - good luck stimming and hope the little eggies are coming along nicely  
Maybenow - positive thoughts hun, some people dont have symptoms for weeks so try not to worry and we are all here for support - fingers crossed and praying for you  
Colesey - good luck at stimms & hope everything is coming along nicely in there for you too hunny
Ali B - soooo sorry to hear that you have had to cancel your cycle, that must of been tough, but you have to tell your self that what you did was the right thing and best for you!!! Yes you have had a good practise run in , so in a couple of months time can come back even stronger and prepared !!!Hugs to you hunny   
Wombat - thank you for giving me a little giggle !!!!
All you ladies who i havent mentioned , love, prayers, and happy thoughts to you all !!!

afm - had a lovely evening with my mum last night, and got a good feast from the chinese !! I actually probably had the best sleep i have had all week, which is great!! Come home and me and my dh havent really sorted fings out yet because we cant really talk with his son here, and i dont want to get stressed anyway. So just had a lovely hot bath, PJ's on, a big fat easter egg next to me and having a proper chilled out day in the bedroom!!! I havent cried or raged with anger yet so so far the day is lots better haha  

Baby dust for all of us xxxxx


----------



## wombat13

Hi girls, qq - is it normal to have a bleed after reducing nasal spray/starting injections (Gonal F)?  
I had my normal AF last week, then nothing, had my first stim injection last night and this afternoon had quite a significant bleed... should I be worried?! Not going to first scan until thursday...

CDawson - laughed out loud at your description of your day - bath, easter egg, PJs - the only difference between us at the moment is that I'm not in my PJs yet (but seriously tempted now!)  

Colesy, just seen your post, the best website to look at for other helpful things to try is probably this one!! Lots of people have put useful tips but you might have to scroll back a few pages! I've swapped tea (twice!) to chamomile to give up caffeine, eating loads of protein and a handful of Brazil nuts, lots of water, and just basically trying to be super healthy and stay as relaxed as possible xx

wombat hugs to all, keep smiling xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Wombat - I don't know...You might want to call your clinic and talk to someone about it, but it seems like the whole process leads to all sorts of weird bodily stuff.  Hope all is okay!  Love the 'joke' by the way!

Cd - sounds like a great weekend so far.  Though now I'm really wishing I had an Easter egg next to me!

Kelz - from my obsessive reading of these forums, what you are describing is normal.

Ali - so sorry you have to go through this.  Hugs and hope to see you back on the thread soon!

Colesy - I think the only other thing to do is have more protein and cut back on caffeine.  Otherwise, just keep going!

Wallb - YAY!!  Great news on the embies...grow little ones, grow!

Maybe - Hope today is a better day!  It's a rough process!

AFM - the DH went to acupuncture today!  And hes going to go back.  And he's taking herbal tea and meds.  I'm amazed.  And happy!


----------



## Colesy

Thanks guys for the tips....going to invest in some protein 

xx


----------



## LouBH

Happy Sunday everyone  

Hope weekends have been good or at least better for you all.

Susy: hope things are better with the OH  

Wallbanger: great news on the embies. Hope they've had a good couple of days growing. 

Wombat: thanks for the giggle. It does help.

Carla: hope things work out with the hubby and you can talk soon. I bought an Easter bunny for the hubby on Friday to apologise in advance for what ever I say to him this week but after reading your post and others mentioning Easter eggs I'm not sure if he is going to get it. 

Afm: I started D/R yesterday and start my Menopur tonight. I stabbed myself in the finger this morning which is still hurting but helped with the injection as I was cursing my stupidity and didn't even think about. Not that I'm recommending it.


----------



## Wallbanger

Morning ladies,

A sorry didn't have a chance to logon yesterday evening.

Loubh - good luck with the first menpour, what dose are you taking?

Cosley - I started drinking milk towards the end which seemed to help with my growth 💪

Wombat - sooo true, I have so wondered about those.

Kel - defo I think the aches are a good sign 😉

Sorry to anyone I have missed (this thread is hard to keep up with).


Day 3 update from the lab...

5x8cell grade 1
2x8cell grade 2
1x5cell grade 1

Going for 5 day now, our clinic use a 1-5 grading system 1 being the best and 5 the worst,  minimum expected for day 3 is 5 cell Embies.. Soooooo excited 😁 back on the mother ship soon..


----------



## LouBH

Oooo Wallbanger that's even better news. Good luck with the Transfer. Is that tomorrow or Tuesday? 

They've got me on 450ui for 4 days and then drop to 300ui until my day 8 scan on Friday. Just trying to take each day as it comestible as we know isn't easy.

AliB: sorry to here about your abandoned cycle. Stay strong and good luck with the next one.


----------



## TheYankee

Lou - best of luck with your injections!

Wall - fab numbers!  Can't wait to hear how ET goes.

Nothing from me...just waiting for Friday, as that's my next scan and I get to see if the cyst went away and I get surgery the following Monday...


----------



## Wallbanger

Thanks Yankee and Lou,

Lou I would be intrested in coming notes, I was only on 150. Then 225 for the final days. My AMH is 10.2 FSH about 7.2 on the last tests.

Transfer is Tuesday morning now, I hope they keep going, maybe they will read them some stories 😜


----------



## wombat13

Hi girls
have you ever had a day where it felt the universe was against you? got up, went to make a cup of herbal tea, burnt my hand...switched on the TV to find the episode of friends where ross is having a baby... decided to go for a nice walk to get a paper and a woman pushing a twin baby buggy ran over my foot... then I got soaked coming home, and then a relative rang up, asked when we were going to have babies and told me "not to leave it too late!" (no-one except parents and my best friend knows we're going through IVF, or even trying!).  
plus, I'm feeling really crampy, sicky and generally crappy, like the day before your period... 
so, thanks universe, I'm now in my PJs, watching a sweet old film and there's not much left of the easter egg (crumbs...)
sorry to rant, just feeling low and on my own!

wallbanger, got everything crossed for you for Tuesday xxx
Yankee, hope you get on alright with next week's wait   - glad I made you smile a bit!
in fact, I'm going to go and re-read my last post to try to cheer myself up a bit!
xx


----------



## TheYankee

Wombat - I would have gone mental on a relative saying something like that.  I have a bit of a big mouth and would have said something really tear jerker-like: "OMG.  How could you say something so cruel to a person?  How do you know whether or not we haven't been trying?  What if we CAN'T have kids and we've just not told anyone?  Never say anything like that to a person as you don't know their circumstances.  And note that when or if we do have kids, you've now guaranteed that you will be the last person we will want to tell the news."
That statement-question you asked is as bad as the "are you pregnant?" one...it should never be said.


----------



## wombat13

thanks Yankee - I'm more like the kind of person who only thinks of all the things I should have said AFTER the conversation is over!!
I had a "friend" say something similar last year - she was pregnant at the time and did the "and what about you?" thing - we'd already been trying for almost three years by then, without telling anyone, so I gave a non-commital "not right now" answer and she proceeded to read me a lecture about women thinking they can fit babies in when it's convenient!! I felt like punching her! (I didn't!). But it can be so hurtful.  

wow, I am really having a down day after yesterday's giggles; sorry folks, I'll get off here until I feel better. PJs and old films are really helping and I'm going to go and make a cup of (hopefully non-burning) chamomile tea 
wombat hugs to all


----------



## TheYankee

I practiced a few times after one person said the why are you waiting thing to me...and have used it.  Then again, as someone who didn't get married until 38, and coming from small town, I got used to the "so when are you getting married, you're not a spring chicken" thing...so answers come quick off my lips now.


----------



## KELZ29

Hello ladies, 
Sorry your so low wombat and people really are insensitive sometimes, sending you big hugs   

I am feeling very overwhelmed at the moment, its getting so close to my E/C day next monday   
i have my pre-op tomorrow for it, then a scan on tuesday to see how my follies are doing then another scan on friday and final injection on saturday night to mature my lovely eggies  
Its all happening so fast and its exciting and scary at the same time...


----------



## Mrs Davies

Happy Monday all you lovely ladies !!! 
LouB - hope the injections are going well hunny! Did you eat your hubbys Easter egg?? hehe Mine was yummy !!
Wallbanger - the very best of luck with your transfer tomorrow and hope all goes well  
Wombat - hope you are feeling lots better today!!! I find it very hard to get out of that zone when i am having a day like that, hope you enjoyed your PJ day
Yankee - you made me giggle!!  I am usually one who thinks afterwards too, but you are very right in what you say, and why shouldnt we fire back stuff at these people !!! Hope you are good today, Hopes for your cyst to of gone for Friday Yankee!!!! 

AFM - well last week was probably one of the worst weeks ever at work (thanks to bloody hormones) so i am determined to not let them get the better of me this week. No tantrums or tears or rages of anger  haha jst want to knuckle down & do my work then the week will go fast ready for scan on Friday!! I hope so much that i start Gonal F from Friday, because it is then 1 more step closer & side effects arent no were near as bad as buseserlin is it My af still hasnt come and im on day 30 but that is sometimes normal for me anyway. Me and DH sorted things out yesterday but then he said something again that made me fly off the handle & i stormed to bed so thats the 4th day of sleeping in seperate beds   i think i know i am so sensitive right now but cant help get so angry if he says or does the wrong thing, so jst going to get it in my head now it is mainly me too and not think too much or it will upset me & all i ask is for a calm nice day 

Lots of love Carla xxxxx


----------



## C-M-F

Happy Monday everyone  

Wallbanger - good luck for tomorrow.  

Carla - glad to hear your are feeling a little better and hope DH gets the message that a bit more sensivity is required  

Wombat -   honey, how you doing today?  

LouBH - you made me giggle - any more finger stabbing??  Hope you're doing ok with the jabs so far.

afm: waiting for AF to arrive hopefully Thurs / Frid.  I'm usually like clockwork but we shall see!

 and   to all
xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thanks CMF - hope you are well today!!

Can i ask i have just thought but does your af have to come before we can start on the stimms?? xxx


----------



## goldbunny

nno mine wouldn't stop so they started me stimming to get rid of it, which worked in about 24-36 hours.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Oh i see !!  Mine should be any day now , i am on day 30 and bloated as hell !! Dont know if thats because i am due on or because i have eaten so much rubbish and cant burn it off anymore because im not allowed to go running haha !! Back to healthy eating as from today xx


----------



## Wallbanger

Afternoon.

Ok I'm starting to wobble a little, day 5 ET tomorrow. Our clinic does not open our incubator on day 4 so have no idea how they are progressing and worried that none will survive till day 5. We had 7 good and 1 ok going to blast, do you think it will be ok?


----------



## ScotchEgg

we had seven good at day 3 and they didn't look at them on day 4 and they were all still there on day 5. think of it as a good thing as it risks them every time they look at them so they've got a better chance to make it if they're left alone


----------



## LauraHC

Hi All 

Wallbanger - don't panic. I agree completely with the words of wisdom from ScotchEgg. You've got a good number there so stay positive. 

ScotchEgg - hope you are surviving the 2 week wait. I am crossing my fingers and toes for you.  

Susy - so sorry to hear your 1st injection didn't go so well. We had all those issues with IUI (him forgetting / leaving me to do everything), but my hubby has been very different with IVF due to that experience and the fact that it nearly broke us. I really think that they (DHs) don't get it a lot of the time but I also know that I have been a complete needy nightmare so in my case, I would say its six of one and half a dozen of another! Both of us are really trying to 'be in this together' now which has massively helped my stress levels. I would try and calmly (!) explain how this is making you feel to him. Easier said than done. Anyway, I hope you have managed to sort things a bit over the weekend between you both. 

Mrs McD - hope things are looking a bit more positive now and that your follicles are slowly but surely improving. 

AliB - really sorry about your abandoned cycle, thats awful. But better to abandon this one and get it right on the next I think. Big hug

Wombat - bah! I feel your pain. Hopefully the universe will realign itself in your favour as a result of your terrible conversations. 

AFM - Good news is that my 1st scan (CD7, day 6 of Stims) showed 18 ish (think they got a bit confused counting) 7 - 8.9 mm follicles which the nurse said was perfect. Of course now I am all like 'oooh should they be bigger / more of them' but at the time I was pleased so I think I'll hold on to that feeling rather than the worried feeling that wants to come out! 2nd scan on wednesday. 

Hen do this weekend was good, apart from the fact that I overheard that one of my friends was pregnant, with her second child (second child announcements are always worse, I find.) I had to go to the toilet to compose myself - had been fine before that. She came up to me later and said that she was so sorry that I had heard that way, she wasn't going to tell anyone (she is only about 4 weeks pregnant I think) but one of our other friends had asked, as she wasn't drinking. I felt really horrible as I couldn't NOT let the fact that it has upset me show on my face - before then I was having a great time but afterwards I just wanted to go home and climb in bed for a few hours, not fake happiness with a bunch of either pregnant or drunk girls. Anyway, I had a word with myself and after a few hours managed to enjoy myself again. It really threw me and I felt like such a sourpuss. 

Have a good week everyone 

Laura x


----------



## goldbunny

laura well done on coping with the party and a big 'woohoo!' for your follies, excellent!        ooh i just found out how to do the little banana pic

i'm stimming, today will be day 6, scan due wed morning, so i would love 18 7-8.9 mm follies too please!   that sounds brilliant


----------



## ATK

Ive _just_ joined the site so am totally new to all this! My husband & I have been TTC for the past 3 1/2 years with no problems detected, we are in the unexplained category so we are just starting our IVF journey.

I began my downregulation with Suprecur injections on Saturday. After being quite nervous about injecting myself it turned out to be not half as bad as I expected! Im now worried about getting side effects, have many people suffered from the side effects of Suprecur?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## goldbunny

four spots (face) one headache (all day) three almost headaches and an extra long AF, but apart from that, it was all fine on DR, don't worry about side-effects you might not really notice any. couple of times i wondered if i had night sweats, but to be fair it's rather hard to tell since i 'nest' rather than sleeping, by the time i have dug myself out from all the blankets and pillows feeling a bit warm might just be bedding related!


----------



## MrsMacD

AliB - so sorry you had to cancel your cycle. Fingers crossed next time it will be your turn  

TheYankee - fingers crossed for your scan on Friday. It will be here before you know it

ATK - welcome the forum and good luck with your tx

goldbunny - good luck for your scan on Wednesday. Fingers crossed for lots of follies  

Wombat   . Hope today has been a better day for you. We all knew this process wouldn't be easy but it's hard when it seems the whole world is against you. 

Laura - the fact there was lots of follicles to get confused over is a gret sign. Things are looking really positive for you. Well done on how you handled the Hen Night news. I've been hiding away the last 3-4 and have been avoiding all social events because ALL my friends have children and just can't cope with their talk.

Hello and good luck to everyone else

AFM - Had another scan today. Feels like Im never away from the place at the moment but it's positive news. Don't know what happened over the weekend but follies took a growth spurt. Now have 2 at 15mm and 1 14.5 so they want to see me again Wednesday for another scan then Friday EC. I was so overwhelmed at the scan (felt stupid crying seeing as it was good news) as I had resigned myself to the fact it would be cancelled today due to only 1mm of growth from Wednesday to Friday. We have a huge way to go yet and heaps of hurdles to overcome but having been repeatedly told IVF was a waste of time/money for us and we wouldn't get to EC makes the news completely unexpected.

It's probably just coincidence but on Friday I started injecting into my tummy instead of my thighs because they were becoming rather bruised. Figured the meds might get to the right spot quicker. Not taking any chances so will continue with the tummy tonight.


----------



## fifigee

Hi everyone .well its day 13 of Buserilin injections , af arrived 4 days ago and it was horrendous , very heavy and painful , I think its on its way out now hopefully !! Does anyone else drink the litre of milk every day ? I am doing it but feel fatter by the day . Was just wondering what everyone else is doing . xxx


----------



## wombat13

Evening all

Thanks so much CDawson, CMF, Laura, Mrs MacD and Yankee and everyone else for all the support, hugs and encouragement - it really does help just sharing stuff on here and someone sympathising! I still feel rubbish today but my DH has been looking after me with (non-caffeine!) tea and   xx

Laura, wow, well done on coping so well with that shocker of a hen do, you are a star. Glad you managed to pull it together and enjoy yourself again, go you!   and yes, I hope the universe re-aligns itself too, I feel like I'm being kicked when I'm down!  

Yankee - will be sending you positive vibes and got everything crossed for you for Friday - so exciting!! Thanks again, just reading your words made me feel better about it all! 

Mrs MacD - good luck for you for Friday too! That is really inspiring, and just goes to show that you should never give up. Huuuge hugs  

Wallbanger - don't wobble now! Good luck for tomorrow, if i cross anything else I will fall over, but I have so much hope for us all on here xxx

big woffly wombat hugs to all xx


----------



## NP

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me jumping on board! I am at James Cook in Middlesborough and have egg collection on Wednesday. Is anyone at a similar stage?

Sending you all lots of positive vibes and babydust! xx


----------



## chrissynena

Well some good news today!! I went for an u/s this morning and we have 11 eggs brewing, all at 14-16mm. I can't believe it. Through all our IUI rounds I couldn't grow eggs very well, in fact our last one was cancelled due to no eggs. I guess the insane amount of medicine is working this time. I go back on Wednesday for another u/s and they are thinking we will trigger either Wednesday or Thursday night. 

Hope all is well with everyone else!!!


----------



## Suujji

hello lovelies,

I hope you all had a great start to the week?

Ali hi, So sorry you had to cancel your cycle   Well done for the positive thinking, a practice run is a great way to see it. good luck with your next cycle. x

MrsMacD, that's fantastic news, I'm so happy for you. 

Fifgee, I can sympathize with the period pains, AF came yesterday for me and it's not the light spot the nurse predicted! A litre of milk? I can just manage a pint and that's only with some Nesqik in it!

Wombat I hope your feeling a bit better today. Days are sometimes like that though aren't they? I have recently got hold of a load of old Doris Day films in preparation for further ka ka days.

ATK, welcome to the site. Everyone here is really lovely and supportive. Baby dust for your TX journey. 

Laura, huge congrats on your folli growth. 18+ is a great no. i think your very brave for the way you handled Saturday night.

CDawson, my clinic said that I didn't really need to bleed before stimms, but to let them know if I don't even spot as they may want to do a scan to check all is ok. This was cos my lining was so thin after coming off the pill though. Every clinic is different though, so perhaps drop them an email or something?

Wallbanger, good luck for tomorrow. You will have all my positive thoughts x

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone, I'm not really thinking clearly this eve. Am absolutely shattered. OH has not been back home since Saturday, looks like I really am in this on my own! Don't know whats going on in his head as I've not really spoken to him. Can only think he's in a panic?! Seem to be experiencing a few side effects from the buserelin, I spent most the weekend in bed watching rubbish and eating chocolate!

have a lovely week everyone xox


----------



## KELZ29

Good evening ladies,
Just wanted to jump onto the convo with my progress... 
I had my pre-op today ready for egg collection next monday(23rd)  
Been stimming for 7 days now...
i have my 1st scan tomorrow to see how the follies our doing, fingers crossed they are growing, my stomach is so swollen
on this gonal f is this normal??
I hope everyone is doing ok with treatment too.
sending us all hugs,love and baby dust!!


----------



## loopee8

Hello ladies
Can I join this thread? I am very excited to be on an IVF thread. Our failed clomid and IUI cycles are now in the past and I am thinking positive thoughts for the weeks ahead. I am taking the contraceptive pill! For 3 weeks starting today then I will do approx 2 weeks of swimming injections before EC in late May. Is anyone else taking the pill as a form of down regging? Does seem odd to me....I will do more research on it. I thought it was injections or nasal spray....anyway. I am just excited to be on the journey. 
I hope to get to know some of you on this thread. Best of luck to us all.
Xxxx


----------



## Fayec1976

Hi everyone. I'm new to this posting thing but feel that talking to people going through the same thing might help me! 

I'm starting down regulation a week today, am waiting for my drugs delivery tomorrow morning.

Brief history, I have one 3 year old boy who was conceived naturally after only one month of trying. didn't feel ready to start trying for another until he was 2. Thinking it would be quick like the first, after 12 months I went to the doctors. They did the usual Hormone tests and sperm sample for my husband and both came back fine. So we were referred to fertility clinic for further tests. scan showed I had 4 or 5 follicles on each ovary which I didn't realise was less than the norm. Had a hycosy to check for blockages ( which damn hurt by the way!) and that was fine. Paid for AmH test and phoned up for results thinking they would come back normal but it was 4.98  classed as low fertility! 

Was very shocked to hear that at 36 and only 4 years from having a baby, my fertility had dropped so low!

Anyway that's why we are here, our only option for another baby.

I too am getting frustrated by the baby boom surrounding me and questions of when I am having another....if only they knew.

So am thinking positive but trying to stay grounded as my first clinic told me only 10 percent success rate. However we changed clinics and this clinic are much more positive and nt solely reliant on AmH.

This is going to be a long 8 weeks!

Good Luke everyone xx


----------



## KELZ29

Welcome loope8 and faye,
good luck with your journeys and you will feel very welcome on here, the ladies our lovely 
xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good morning ladies !! Wow how bad was the weather last night, woke me up at 5.00am the wind & rain was coming down so hard.  Like i dont wake up early enough with my mind ticking away at the moment ha!!
Wallbanger - best of luck for ET be thinking of you & the little embryos !

Goldbunny - love the funky bananas haha 

ATK - wecome hunny ! Good luck with DR - i did get quite alot of side effects from dr and hormones was all over the place but only really for the first week. I am on day 12 of dr now & it has calmed down loads. Just feel a little on edge now like if someone says the slightest thing i could flip  haha but that may be the emotions of the whole rollercoaster we have to go through anyway. 

Mrs mac D - great news about the scan , the good luck will follow jst stay positive and strong 

Wombat & Suujji - hope you 2 ladies are feeling better today !!! Send big hugs to you

NP - welcome and good luck for EC Wednesday 

Chrissy - woop woop on your good news too!!  

Loopee & Faye - welcome ladies 

kelz - hope them follies are coming along nicely for you today !!! 

Im off out tonight for a ladies night at my local pub ( obviously only on the orange juice all night) haha There is a physcic night there so we are all going to make a night of it and get some tea, then have our fortune read!! Im pretty excited and hope that i get told good news. To be honest its just going to be good to get out the house for a night too haha 

xxx xxx xxx lots of lv Carla


----------



## 7november

hi loope.. I am taking contraceptive pill for d/r, started last friday.. taking it for nearly 17 days and staryting stimm inj on 6th may...


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies,

Carla - enjoy your psychic night!  I love those kind of things but I always end up with a rubbish reading that is completely irrelevant to my life haha!  I live in hope of finding a genuine psychic one day!!  Hope you've managed to sort things out with DH...

Welcome Fayec, NP, ATK and loopee!

Kel - hope your scan goes well today - keep us posted!

Susy - so sorry to hear OH hasn't been home!  Hope you manage to get things sorted soon - you need all the support you can get   

Chrissy - that's great news on your follies!

Wombat - hope you're feeling better today...  

MrsMacD - great news!  Just shows you should follow your heart and not always listen when people are being negative...

Laura - that's a shame that you found out about your friend on the hen do - not great timing - glad you still managed to enjoy yourself though...  My sister's hen do went well - few people noticed I wasn't drinking but I didn't say anything - and still managed to have a great time!  Although my older cousin was sitting next to me at dinner - she has 3 kids and started going on about her two uni friends - one of who had to go through "horrendous" IVF and the other who isn't in a steady relationship but at 38 she feels that her friend really should get the opportunity to become a mother - and how guilty she feels that she can pop kids out left right and centre without any problems - had to really bite my tongue!!

Hello Yankee!  How are you getting on?

And hello everyone else!!    

AFM - On day 6 of stims - injections definitely harder to put in now!  I'm getting on OK with them though and only side effects have been a couple of headaches - water definitely helps with that though...  Have yoga at lunchtime today and acupuncture and massage after work so should be super relaxed tonight!  Got frst progress scan tomorrow - they said if I was ready earliset EC would be Friday but I have a feeling I won't be - my AF usually lasts 7 days and only finished a couple of days ago so don't think my lining will have had time to build up yet...  My tummy is only slightly bloated - not as much as some others have said...  We shall see though...

Jen xxx


----------



## loopee8

HI ladies
thanks all for the welcome

7november - good to hear someone else is on the same protocol as me. I think I remember you from the IUI pages. Are you excited to be on IVF journey now? Best of luck to both of us first timers.


----------



## MrsHY

Hello everyone
I'm so sorry to not do personals but having read this thread religiously (but not posted) for ages I can't possibly keep up! Suffice to say I'm following all your highs and lows and am rooting for all of you.

Sounds like I'm at a similar stage to a lot of you - It's day 9 of stims for me today. I had a scan yesterday - my lining was good and I have 37 follicles! I really thought nothing was happening as I'm on a low dose of gonal-F and apart from a slightly 'fuller' feeling haven't had any real side-effects to report yet. Am going for another scan tomorrow - I'm not sure when they're thinking of for EC. I have been warned about OHSS which is more common in women with 25 or more follicles - it sounds really scary but I'm trying to think positive and am drinking water like it's going out of fashion!

Fingers crossed for all of us xx


----------



## wombat13

Hi everyone, thanks again for all the hugs and good wishes - feeling much better today, I just had one of those horrible days when everything conspires to remind you how unfair and difficult this process can be!
Things that made me feel happier today - freshly washed hair; my brolly staying up for my walk to work this morning  ; the sun coming out (miracle!) for my walk home; finding a cake my DH had left for me next to my teapot when I got in   and a new magazine on my doormat! Life is good again!  

jblox - you are exactly one day ahead of me, so it is really good to hear your progress! Are you injecting tummy or thigh?! I've had a few headaches and crampy-type symptoms but nothing else so far! Got my first scan on Thurs, so 'll be thinking of you tomorrow!  
Cdawson - hope you get an awesome reading from the psychic, look forward to hearing all about it! 
MrsHY - wow, that's a lot of follies! I'm sure your clinic will be keeping a close eye on you, and hopefully that will mean lots of good chances xxx    

welcome all the newbies, looking forward to sharing all your news and everything crossed for us all!

wombat hugs   xxx


----------



## TheYankee

MrsHY - wow...what a huge number of follies!  I'm hoping for more than 5 so well done to your body!  

Jblox - best of luck with stimming...your relaxation plan sounds fab!

CD - have a fun night out with your OJ!

Faye - hi and welcome!  I wish you the very best of luck as you go through the IF journey.  The ladies on here are amazing and supportive...great group!

Loop - I'm on primulot/norethisterone...is that what you are on?  I did these plus sniffing for two months but they didn't work for me, so now no more sniffing and just the primulot.  Best of luck!

Kelz - how'd the scan go?  Crossing fingers for you!

7Nov - Hi!

Suujii - the side effects of DRing killed me...hope they get better for you!

Chrissy - 11 sounds FAB!!!  Woo hoo!  Keep growing follies!

NP - welcome and best of luck with your EC tomorrow!  I think most of us on the board have a bit more to go. (Well, I have a long way to go it feels)

Wombat - hi!  Just waving at you!

Fifi - I hope your AF symptoms have passed!

MrsMac - great news!  Hope tomorrow's scan goes well!

Nothing much from me...just bumbling along as I do acupuncture, take way too many pills/suppliments/herb and waiting for Friday.  Happy days all!


----------



## Wallbanger

Afternoon ladies...

We made it to ET, I am now officially PUPO decided to have two Embies transferred 1 blast and 1 decent morula, so excited.

Thank you all so much for you kind words of the past few days.


Take care


----------



## wombat13

wallbanger - woooo-hoooo!!!        - you must be so excited! love the term pupo - can't wait to get there myself xxx

Yankee - hellooo!   - how come you have such a long wait? i just realise as I type this that you've probably said why already further back, but i can't check now i'm in the reply box!!   anyway, hope the week is passing quickly for you, not long til friday now   x

the cake didn't last long (burp) hey, i can't be healthy all the time!  

wombat hugs xx


----------



## LouBH

Hi Ladies,

Wallbanger that's great news.   Lots of relaxing and feet up for you now. What's a morula? I think my AMH is 9 but going to check on Friday.

It's quite an active week this weeks with scans, EC, ETs so looking forward to hearing everyone's news and   to everyone to get the results we all want. 

Welcome to all the new joiners. You'll enjoy being on here.

Not a lot for me. Just injecting myself with what feels like the entire contents of the Thames minus any old boots and body parts.

Have a good afternoon.


----------



## KELZ29

Hello Ladies,
well i had my scan today and my follicles our growing nicely  
Left side has 8 and right has 6-7, the biggest measuring at 11mm, so were doing good, next scan on friday before egg collection on monday.
I am feeling a little tender after the scan with all the prodding and poking   
Hows everyone today?
I am feeling happy and excited now  
Love,hugs and babydust
xxx


----------



## loopee8

hi The Yankee
I am on microgynon, not primulot - its funny because I was on microgynon from aged 18-35 as a contraceptive....if only I had known that I needn't have bothered because the chances of me getting pregnant naturally are extremely slim!!!! So it is odd being back on it. I've been told I have my first scan on May 7, but that is a bank holiday so not sure if they got that wrong.....oh well, I'll check with them at my appointment on Thursday where they take us through all the injections etc EEK
Can anyone advise me on the difference between their IUI injections and their IVF injections? Is it volume? more painful? any comments appreciated!!

xxx


----------



## LouBH

Great stuff Kelz. Keep growing follies. Bring on Monday!!

Carla enjoy your well deserved night out. Don't overdose on OJ.


----------



## annie dahlia

Hello ladies,

This is my first time on FF but it looks like a really supportive and friendly place to be.  Just in summary, we've been trying to conceive for four and a half years.  We have lovely old 'unexplained infertility' and we had an unsuccessful round of IUI 18 months ago.  We both found it rather a harrowing experience in lots of ways so we decided to give things a break for a while.  But now we realise that we're both perhaps getting a bit too used to being 'child-free' (I much prefer this term to childless, even if it isn't out of choice) and we thought it was time to take the IVF plunge.

I started on Suprecur two days ago and have had a bit of the menopausal nausea kicking in but nothing too bad so far.  My scan is on 26th April so we'll see what happens then.  I'm also on microgynon and they've said we also have to use condoms.....oh, the irony of using double contraception.

I'm feeling okay though and much less emotional about it at the moment (compared to the IUI) but it's early days.  I started a blog three days ago to capture my thoughts.  I've never done one before but, like a diary, it's quite settling to be able to put your thoughts and feelings on paper, even if no-one but me reads it.  A few friends know about the treatment but I'm not going out of my way to tell anyone as, even though people mean well, they tend to look overly concerned whenever they see you and always want to ask you about it, which is often the last thing you want.

All the best with your journeys.  I look forward to keeping up to date with the posts.

Best wishes
Annie


----------



## fifigee

hello everyone ...hope you are all doing ok . I am so rubbish at keeping up on here , but just want to pop in and say hi and loads of baby dust to all. I have my baseline scan tomorrow morning . Af has finally finished . I have had a headache for four days now and I feel like I am ballooning and getting bigger is anyone else getting that . This is impossible as i am doing my weight watchers  and doing low inpact gym stuff so it must be the drugs making me bigger   Rubbish !! apart from that i feel like is April showers big time but thats all good as we need it .


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good Morning ladies - hope that you are all good today! We are half way through the week hehe !!

Just letting you all know how my fortune telling went last night !! It was brilliant!! She said that i am going to be pregnant really really soon, and it will be a boy !!!  Pregnancy came up about 4 times, and the best card in the pack was next to it too  Made me think so positive now, so lets hope it comes true!! 
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls 5 days into Down Reg now  

xx Hope you're all ok


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Glad you had a good reading Carla!

Fifigee - good luck at your scan today...

Welcome annie!!

Kelz - great news on your scan - good luck for your next one on Friday - grow follies grow!!

Wallbanger - congrats on being PUPO!!  Am keeping everything crossed for you!!

Wombat - have been injecting in tummy as have a bit more flab to squeeze there!!

Hello Yankee, Lou, Mrs HY, loopee and anyone else I've missed!  

AFM - my scan this morning went well - showed one follicle at 17mm and one at 16mm with a few at between 12 and 14mm so they have said that if my bloods come back good I will be ready for EC on Friday!!  If not it will be Monday...  Will know by 4pm whether I've to do trigger shot tonight... 

Jen xxx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck for your follies jblox78 hope your e/c goes well


----------



## C-M-F

hi all - welcome all newbies   

Wallbanger   everything crossed for you sweet.  

Fifigee - hope scan goes well & all good to go 

Jblox  & Kelz- well done those women, hopefully all set for Friday / Monday - hot water bottles for you for the next few days then  

MrsMac - good luck with the scan  

Carla - hun, I hope your reading was spot on and proves to be true  

To everyone who I have missed   &   - am supposed to be working so mustn't spent too long catching up on here  

afm:  day 8 of DR, no real side effects so far although have been a bit thick headed and dopey for the last 2 or 3 days.  For the first time in years I am wishing AF would hurry up and arrive - due today but no signs so far


----------



## Mrs Davies

GRRR sorry ladies for coming on here for another rant , but i still havent come on my period so thought it was stranger as i am now on day 32. So i rang the clinic to check if this is ok, and a nurse has just called me back and said if i havent started my period then we may aswell cancel my baseline scan on Friday. Im so upset , was looking forward to this soooo much as it was one step furhur.

So i now have to just wait patiently to start my period and call them.

Has this happened to anybody else? I thought that it didnt matter if you havent bled while d/r. Im confused and on downer now 

xxxx


----------



## fifigee

Hi everyone ..all ok at baseline scan starting menopur tomorrow   pleased with that big time .  i just have to remember how to do all the mixing of the powders and waters and get it right .

CARLA -- I am not sure about the period arriving thing . I think the whole idea of the baseline scan is that the lining of the womb needs to be thin (after af ) not thick so I think the nurse is probably right , but try not to panic or it will delay your af coming , just make sure you know exactly whats going on . Don't be scared to phone nurses , I did the other day when I was having a wobble , that is what they are there for hun  

I hope your af arrives soon Carla and you are ok .x


----------



## Cjr

Good afternoon ladies, hope you all well  

Welcome to the new ladies and good luck to you.

CMF - hope af arrives soon and that dr side effects stay away! 

cdawson - try not to worry, I know it's hard, she will show up

Fifigee - good luck with Stims, the mixing will come to you! 

LouBH - loved your quote " entire contents of the Thames minus any old boot and body part" love it and I know exactly what your saying! Good luck to you

Kelz29 - glad to hear that your coming along nicely, good luck to you.

Loopee8 - Good luck

Stacyemma - love your profile photo   good luck with dr

Jblox78 - great results on your scan, Friday will be here before we know it! Your close to me regarding dates, I go for scan on Friday (but I can't belive this is my first scan on Stims -day 10) if all is well I might go for EC on Monday. Really panicking now, I   that I do have some eggs! Soon find out on Friday. Still should have had a 7 day scan in my opinion but I guess we have to trust the docs and nurses. Good luck to you, looking forward to hearing your progress   

Sorry if I missed anyone, good luck to everyone and I really   that we get BFP  

Can I ask if anyone on Stims are using hot water bottle to keep them eggies warm? Don't know if I should, but I will try anything if it means it will work!


----------



## mrsc75

Hello ladies,

Im a total first timer, not used to any of the technical words or abreviations yet so no profile....and until this week have tried not to read too much but just wanted to join the thread as started down regging this week and thought it would be good to know when things are normal and share some expereinces, i have read quite a lots of the posts and see loads of you are at different points, it looks like an exciting and scary journey. 

Felt really chilled about the whole thing as its happened so fast for us after two years of trying (really hard - its not all that bad...), we found our NHS clinic has a short waiting list and so I think we werent expecting everything to happen so fast - the best thing for me is to not have enough time to worry.  We also had just moved and so since we got word of things starting we hadnt time to worry, I was even almost excited and had a farewell to the old me party on friday with my girlies before life gets taken over by this!  My first wobble was saturday night when we found another couple we know have managed after three months of marriage to get pregnant and it sunk in of the reality of all this.... for my hubby too as I think he had been thinking it was definitely going to work for us in the first cycle! 

We found I have at least one blocked tube but my husband has 'fantasic' sperm, so I think we're on quite a simple journey in terms of the procedures, but I can see from your posts that nothing is ever simple.  And we know the stats arent wonderful per cycle so trying to keep glass half full.  I read back to the start of the posts and like a lot of you seem to look at ******** every day to find a new baby picture, or found that everyone I know (and who 'wasnt trying' have either managed to get accidentally pregnant or taken a whole three months to get lucky) has been pregnant while I've been trying and you will all know how it feels, it breaks your heart and you have to try and be happy for people.

At nearly 37 i want it to be my time to be called mam...... 

Anyway, day three of down regging, using Synarel spray and just having headaches a bit - but only really after spending time on computer at work, have felt my heart flutter a bit and wanted to cry this morning listening to certain songs but other than that.

sometimes not sure if Im sniffing it up hard enough.....

Nice to meet you all anyway I'll probs be here a lot as no one else really know what its like 

Mrs c xx


----------



## jblox78

Hey Cjr - I've been using a hot water bottle every evening and taking it to bed with me - have also had warm baths...

Welcome Mrsc!!

Jxx


----------



## Cjr

Thanks Jblox78, will start today! Hope it's not too late   xx


----------



## MrsMacD

So our excitement for reaching egg collection has been short lived. IVF is all over for us having to do IUI instead. Went to scan today and they could only find 1 mature follicle at 18mm. The 2nd 15mm hadn't grown and god knows what's happened to the third. Really thought we had managed to beat the odds and were going to get a shot at Ivf. We were told on Monday that we had a 99% chance of egg collection, looks like the odds really are against us.

Wishing you all the very best with your treatment and will keep everything crossed for you all!


----------



## wombat13

Hi everyone, hope you all managed to dodge the showers like we did!  

jblox - I was hoping to hear how your scan went, as you are 1 day ahead of me - wow!!! That's amazing; can't believe you could be going for EC so quickly! well done you and your 'super-follies', everything crossed for you for that phone call! Got our scan tomorrow morning and I am really hoping now our news is just as good!  

CDawson - how great is that reading, and how funny would it be if it came true?! Sorry your AF is messing you around, but try to focus on that lovely positive feeling you had earlier   xxx

Kelz - great news hon, and good luck for Monday! x

CMF - hang on in there, I know what you mean, made me laugh at myself thinking how much I was wishing for mine to arrive, when it has been the last thing I want to see for so many years now!!  

Cjr - good luck woth your scan on Fri! I've also been having baths and hugging a hot water bottle during stimming; I figure, even if it makes no difference, it makes me feel better and is really comforting!  

MrsC75 - hellooo!   I was also d/r with Synarel. try tipping your head back for a few seconds after you sniff it; it tastes horrible but at least you know it's going in!   good luck, you will find everyone really lovely and supportive on here and it really does help to know that we're all in the same boat xxx  

MrsMacD - I just saw your post before I sent this - my heart goes out to you and I am sending you all the virtual hugs in the world xxxx I'm so sorry xxx  

AFM, got my first scan after one week of stims tomorrow morning and I'm feeling really excited and nervous - really hope things are progressing well! Also, just in case any other ladies are worrying about this, I have carried on bleeding ever since last AF (usually just 7 days like clockwork!) but I called the clinic to check that was still OK for scan tomorrow and the nurse said that is really normal and quite common! Would have been nice to know, so I thought I'd put it on here in case anyone else has the same when it's their turn!
please keep everything crossed for us tomorrow xxx  

wombat hugs to all   xxx


----------



## wombat13

Yankee - helloooooo!   hope you are still happily "bumbling along" through this week, just think,another day down!  
(knew I'd forget someone!)  
xxx


----------



## Cjr

Thanks wombat   got everything crossed for you for tomorrow, can't wait to hear how it went.

Just had a panic attac......went to the loo and discovered some clear discharge (sorry for too much info!) phoned nurse at clinic and asked her if it was possible that I had oviluated on my own, she said "not at all, the meds you are on are hormonal and this is to be expected " phew, can't wait untill scan on Friday I think my mind is working overdrive today. I still think 10 days do Stims is long before scan, anyone had this? 

Ych, why am I having a panicky day?! Hope tomorrow will be better!


----------



## Cjr

Mrsmacd - so sorry to hear this, wishing you all the luck in the world on your journey   xx


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Got my phone call and have trigger shot at 10.30pm tonight followed by EC on Friday morning!!!!  Am very excited!

I told my boss this afternoon and he was lovely - almost wish I had told him sooner!

MrsMacD - am hoping against hop that your IUI works for you  

Wombat - good luck tomorrow!!

Cjr - I had the same yesterday and thought the same thing!!  But everything is fine for me so far...

Jen xxx


----------



## KELZ29

jblox78 said:


> Hey Cjr - I've been using a hot water bottle every evening and taking it to bed with me - have also had warm baths...
> 
> Welcome Mrsc!!
> 
> Jxx


Hey hun,
I am a little confused with the hot bath's and hot water bottle thing  as i heard and was told by other ladies going through ivf not to have hot baths or hot water bottles as it weakens the womb lining??
I dont no if i am right or wrong as this is my first time, did the hospital/clinic say that was ok?
xx


----------



## jblox78

Hey Kelz,

My hospital didn't tell me to do this although I've read various books which have advised it although warm baths rather than hot...  My hot water bottle is also in a cover so whilst it's warming it's not boiling against my skin...

Perhaps worth a check with your clinic if you're worried but I've not had any issues - the only thing I've heard is that you shouldn't have hot baths / bottles after ET - baths due to the risk of infection and also I don't think it's good for the embies to overheat...

Jen xxx


----------



## Cjr

Jen - yeyyyyyyyy soooooo exited for you     good luck xx


----------



## KELZ29

Jblox-ok hun, maybe thats where ive got it mixed up, maybe its after E/T then   
It would be nice to have a warm bath and a hot water bottle 
Thanks again
Love,Hugs and babydust
xxx


----------



## jblox78

Yay Kelz - get relaxing!!  I've found it's been really comforting having the hot water bootle - reminds me of being little!!

Jxx


----------



## goldbunny

i like sitting/walking around with a huge fleece blanket wrapped tightly around my middle! very comfy! only annoying part is having to unwrap it so often to go wee!


----------



## Fayec1976

thanks everyone for your kind wishes, got my drugs delivered yesterday and it now all seems real, we are really doing this! 
Mrs C - I'm a 36 year old Mrs C too and starting down reg on Monday so might have something in common! I might need your advice on the sniffing!


----------



## Suujji

hello my lovely ladies, 

MrsMacD, I am so heartfelt sorry that your IVF has been cancelled this time, but your not out of the race yet and I have all crossed for your IUI. that must be due soon? Will you let us know?   x

Jen, that's great,  really exciting news. I am so happy for you right now. baby dust for Friday x

Weclome mrsc75, I'm down regging this week too-although I have the pleasure of the injections! when do you start stimming?

C-M-F-I hope AF comes soon for you and Carla too. its frustrating that our bodies never seem to do what we want them to do.

Wombat, i hope all goes well for your first scan tomorrow-I shall be checking sneakily on my phone at work to see how you get on!

hello and sorry to anyone I missed-it isn't intentional! 

AFM, OH and I finally sorted things out yesterday eve, which is first time I have seen him since Saturday morning!  A rather large case of caulliwobbles, a soupcon of terror, a pinch of guilt and a rather large amount of idiot. I am keeping in mind your sage advice the from the other day Laura,  his ostrich impersonation is just his way of expressing his hurt.  I will give him this one but if it happens again he'll be finding other ways of "expressing his hurt", especially as the buserelin has really knocked me for six. I am sooooooo tired, I go to bed at 9, I don't sleep well and wake up just as exhausted. Work is suffering a bit as I realised on Monday I had lost the ability to multi task and I keep making silly mistakes but I've also realised I don't really care-this is more important. The flats a tip as I don't have the strength to do any housework-I didn't really leave my bed all weekend! I am still able to blub at a drop of a hat and my weight is still slowly increasing. On the plus side my (.)(.) have stopped being sore now I've come off the pill!

I only had one boo at work though today, when a friend's (colleague) wife came in with their new baby-I really thought I could be strong and stay smiley but I wasn't able to. Luckly he knows whats happening-one of the few at work i can really talk to, so they were fine about it.

Hugs to all

xox


----------



## LouBH

Evening all. 

Susy glad things are better for you and OH has sorted himself out. It is hard to be around babies and preggies. I avoided saying goodbye to someone going on maternity leave today. It's not how I want to be but can't help it. When's your first scan?

MrsMacD sorry to hear about IVF but good luck with IUI and   for BFP for you. Looking forward to hearing your updates.

Jen very exciting news and best of luck for Friday. keep those follies warm.

Cjr hope your scan goes well tomorrow. It must feel like forever waiting for 10 days.

Wombat good luck for your scan tomorrow too. My fingers are crossed for you and huge  

Fifigee hope the injections go ok. It's great to finally get started.

Yankee only 2 more sleeps.

I'll be getting the water bottle out tonight. It's perfect weather for it. That and a cup of hot chocolate.

Goldbunny what's news with you?

Hi to everyone else and hope things are going well for you. 

Enjoy the evening.


----------



## Colesy

Guys I would really like thoughts on my scan....and predictions about EC  might be if anyone has any thoughts

Right Ovary still had 25 follicles all under 10mm 
Left Ovary had 12 follicles with one at 10.2mm and one at 11.3mm
My E2 level was 793 

They only measured the follicles over 10mm or appeared over 10mm

They are keeping me on the same does. The nurse seemed to think it was all OK as I have only been stimming for 7 days. She said she expects the rest to start playing catch up in the next few days. I have another scan on Friday and I would imagine egg collection end of next week but I really don't know,  I guess ill have a bigger idea on Friday.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good Morning ladies !! Hope you all are well today. I am a little rushy getting ready for work this morning so dont have time to write personals to everybody!! But reading and keeping on top of all our journeys each day !!! Thinking of you all girlies !!!!!!!!!   

Just a quick update on me , i woke up at 4am in agony with really bad period pains but no sign when i went to the toilet  so managed to get back asleep but then when i got up after my alarm it had come woop woop !!!  Dont think i have ever been so happy to see it hahaha!! I wish i never even bothered ringin them yesterday now and putting mysef through it, so now i have to call them again today and explain and just hope that they will set my appointment back up for tomorrow !!! Fingers crossed !!  Will update later

Have a lovely morning and stay strong , hugs to you all  
xxxx


----------



## wombat13

Thanks for all the good wishes girls, just about to set off for the clinic, I'm really nervous! xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

good luck Wombat !!!!! xxxxx


----------



## fifigee

Good luck Wombat


----------



## KLconfused

Hi all
Im Kerry and im about to start my first go at ICSI IVF. WE have a sperm issue and low AMH and i have Crohns so im not too hopeful but glad were about to start after lots of waiting. I have day 1 today so i think ill have to go for my scan tomorrow and then start drugs day 3. Im on the short protocol (antagonist). ive been warned i might not respond to the drugs due to amh levels and i guess i will find that out next week. I cant beleive i could be preggars or it all over in about 6 weeks or so. Having wobbles now its here about whether we can put ourselves through this after a terrible year so far.  
what an emotional journey it has been so far and im only just starting 
Kerry


----------



## LouBH

Carla that's great news. I did find it funny that we are wishing for it to turn up and over the moon when it does. Hope they'll rebook you in.

Colesy I think that looks ok. You'll have another couple of days growth before Friday so it will be a good indicator. Good luck for that scan. I have to wait till tomorrow too to find out dates for EC and I'm really impatient but trying not to think too hard on it. It drives you crazy.

Kerry welcome. You've come to the right place. We've all got our worries and concerns and it's a great place to share them.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thanks Lou B!! They said yes to still go in as normal tomorrow now my period has started wooohooo!!  So i could be starting the stimms tomorrow if all ok eeeeekkkk!!! 

Welcome Kerry hunny  

xxxxx


----------



## mrsc75

morning everyone!
Well definitely getting something off the sniffing as I totally had a moment last night that has no other explanation.....
Went shopping, tried on multiple items that didnt fit, didnt really care (which isnt like me) then went to Boots and nearly lost it with the self service checkout (which IS like me) anyway, bounced off to the carpark, shoved my purchases in the boot and got in my car wondering, where the hell is my steering wheel reaching for the gear stick, keys in hand feet ready for the pedals.....
Was sitting in the back seat.....  
laughed all the way out the carpark like some woman possed....

Good luck Wombat for your scan and Jen for your egg collection next week!

Hi Kerry, know how you feel completely, half is so hopeful that by the summer we could be pregnant, the other is scared and stressed.... i have already found it helpful coming on here though.

Faye, good luck for next week, ignore the weekend wobble you may well have and let me know how you find the sniffing (I still dont know if Im doing it right)..

Suujji I'm having the second scan on the 9th May so sniffing for 24 days which i thought was quite a lot but have read on here its not unusual, plan is to start the stimms after 9th May....

I'm soo tired on this down regging already is that normal?  Im a regular bagpuss anyway but this week has been a right struggle so planning a bit of an early night and a very slow weekend....

xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Mrs C 75 haha you made me chuckle then!! The first week i was d / r i was sooo dopey and kept doing things like that allllll the time haha got to laugh about it though hey !! I think being tiried is normal too, i was exhausted but again only really for the first week , early nights and chill out days helped me xxx


----------



## fifigee

Ha ha ha ha Mrs c , I did that exact same thing once when I was jet lagged (not even on drugs ) you gotta laugh hey ? I have done some dopey things too , like leaving things in places !!. last night i woke up drenched in sweat , my 1st hot flush possibly ? which isn't bad going as I am now 15 days into injecting !! baby dust and hugs


----------



## fifigee

Hi Carla , great news on the af starting !!!  how you doing ? I start menopur tonight , cannot believe I am half way through injections now 


Cdawson said:


> Good Morning ladies !! Hope you all are well today. I am a little rushy getting ready for work this morning so dont have time to write personals to everybody!! But reading and keeping on top of all our journeys each day !!! Thinking of you all girlies !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just a quick update on me , i woke up at 4am in agony with really bad period pains but no sign when i went to the toilet  so managed to get back asleep but then when i got up after my alarm it had come woop woop !!!  Dont think i have ever been so happy to see it hahaha!! I wish i never even bothered ringin them yesterday now and putting mysef through it, so now i have to call them again today and explain and just hope that they will set my appointment back up for tomorrow !!! Fingers crossed !!  Will update later
> 
> Have a lovely morning and stay strong , hugs to you all
> xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Fifi !!! yeah i know i was so happy , because you always look forward to your next appointment dont you so much! I hope i can start my gonal f tomorrow  Do you have any idea how long you will be stimming for hun? Hope you are good - yes we half way there now woop woop xxx


----------



## fifigee

Hi Carla ....yes stimming for 12 days as from today then its trigger shot then EC , thats if my body doesnt muck me about . Yes its always exciting to get the next appointment out of the way ....as you feel you are getting so much closer


----------



## Mrs Davies

Oooooo cool. I am not sure how long i have to stimm for yet, i think every clinic is different arent they. As far aw i am aware i go in on day 6 for scan and bloods, then go in alternate mornings for check ups until i am ready. But will ask all these questions tomorrow !!! Feels more real when you have to go to the clinic doesnt it rather than jst injecting at home ha  xxxx


----------



## LouBH

MrsC that's a great story. I wonder if anyone saw you do that and think 'what is she doing!!' great laugh for the day.


----------



## KELZ29

Good Morning ladies,
Well done to all BFP'S
So sorry to the  BFN'S 
Good luck to all E/C AND E/T  

Well i have my final progress scan and blood tests tomorrow, hopefully more follie's have grown  
Then i should be doing my last injection on saturday night, ready for egg collection on monday  
My tummy is so swollen and uncomfortable and having dull aches...this is normal right? and i woke up with no appetite and feeling a little sicky 
Hope everyone has a lovely day.
Love,Hugs and Baby dust
          xxxx    xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

lol @ mrsc75 and the back seat...

mind you, just went to the shops today, pushed small trolley out into the car park and into the trolley bay, shoved the thing in to get the £1 coin out, got the £1 back, then stared down at all my shopping which was now trapped in the stack of trolleys. d'uh.


----------



## loopee8

hi ladies
love all the crazy shopping stories - mrsc75 and goldbunny are you sure you aren't sniffing glue by accident?!?! I am on antagonist protocol so am down regging with pill - none of the fun sniffing action!! Only on day 3 of pill down reg but we go to hospital tonight to have the nurses appointment to discuss the timings of all the other drugs. Let the fun begin!
happy thursday to all of you

xxx


----------



## fifigee

i just went into town in the rain with brolly ....tried twice to walk into two shops with the brolly up , then i went shopping into Waitrose and then walked out then lost my umbrella , then went back in and it was sitting in the trolley that I had put back .........   ha ha , what a scrambled brain I have !! . My friend who got pregnant with twins from IVF has just found out that one has stopped   , but the other is fine , poor thing , but glad the other one is ok . Apparently is was nothing to do with the fact it was twins it was the chromosomal problem with that embryo. So if she hadn't have put 2 back in and just put back in the one it could have been the one that she has lost , which makes me more inclined to put back two when it comes to my turn !


----------



## Colesy

Thanks LouBH for your advice. Fingers crossed


----------



## wombat13

Thanks again everyone for your good wishes - first scan this morning on stims, and I've got 15 follies!!   
5 are already over 10mm and another 7 are getting there! I've only got one functioning ovary (although I've been told this makes no difference to my fertility!) so I thought that was pretty good!  
Got to go back for another scan on Saturday morning, and if that's all OK then looking at EC the middle of next week!!!  
anyway, trying not to get too excited, but can't stop the big dopey grin from spreading all over my face! I had convinced myself this morning that it wouldn't work, so I'm so relieved that all seems to be progressing pretty well!
Got to go cos I'm at work, but just a quick     for jblox for EC tomorrow and Yankee for your scan xxx
and great big wombat hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## wombat13

ps - jblox, how was the trigger shot? do you feel any different today, or is it just like the other injections?!!  
let us know how you go tomorrow xxx


----------



## jblox78

Thanks Wombat!  Trigger shot was much like the other injections although it came in a pen ready mixed...  I don't feel much different today - only thing is I've felt a few twinges in my ovaries but that's about it!  Looking forward to finding out how many eggs we get and think that is helping to alleviate my nervousness over the actual procedure!  Will let you know how I get on...

Have been chuckling at all your funny stories!

Just leaving work so no time for proper personals - will let you know how I get on tomorrow!

 all!

Jen xxx


----------



## wombat13

good luck jblox! will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending   for lots of good eggies!  : 
I've also been chuckling away at all the funny stories from mrsc75, goldbunny and fifgee - glad it's not just me who's going  
i really must go do some work!! xxx
wombat hug to everyones   xx


----------



## Suujji

I'm loving the crazy lady stories, I laughed out loud whilst reading them  it's good to know that it must be the drugs, we cant all be loosing the plot-can we?

Wombat great news about your eggs-not long now at all, its so egg-citing! Sorry couldn't help it.

Good luck Kelz with your scan tomorrow x

Jen, have you got your arnica ready for tomorrow? I read in zita wests book last night to take it after ec to help your body recover quicker for et- I don't know if it works but I think if I get that far I will probably invest in some.

Meeting a friend out for early dinner this eve, so will be doing my injection in the pub loo which will be interesting!
Love to all, 
Am on bus so must go.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey everybody hope that you have all had a lovely evening !! Just got home from watching the little brother play football, so writing on here then having an early night., up at 5.30am because i have to be at the clinic early for my bloods en scans. Im really excited for some reason just to see how i have got on and it is all doing what is meant to , plus get the go ahead for the next step. 

Thank you for posting the funny stories ladies , they really did make me chuckle haha glad its not just me.

Kelz - hope your scan goes well too.

Looppee - hope your appointment went well tonight 

Wombat - wow thats great news woop woop bet it is such an exciting feeling the closer that you keep getting. Hope Saturday goes well, and the ec will be here before you know it 

Jen - good luck for your EC tomorrow , positive thinking that you get lots and lots of healthy eggs for your transfer !! Hope all goes well hunny

Yankee - hope your scan goes wel tomorrow also

Suujii - hope that you had a lovely evening out with your friend and the loo injection wasnt too bad haha !! Things we have to do eh hehe May i ask what is arnica?? 

Sweetdreams ladies and will update tomorrow on how my appointment goes , 

xxxx


----------



## Cjr

Hi ladies

Just a quick one tonight as I have to get an early night so that I can get up early for clinic appointment tomorrow.....am really dreading it to be honest....hope I do have some good quality eggs   

Good luck to you with appointments and ec tomorrow ladies, speak to you tomorrow night. Omg, I feel sick! 

Xx


----------



## smurfy123

Hi there..can I.join.this.group?.wish I.would.of.found.this.group first b4 joining.other groups.as.new.to ivf process. Currently down-regging on day 16 of buserelin injections.and.been feeling.very fuzzy-headed most days since.day 10 with a couple.of.stinking.migraines too! 

Due to.go.for.baseline.scan next weds so.fingers-crossed can start menopur then and hopefully get rid of.headaches.

How's everyone else bn.with headaches and.tiredness down regging?

Good luck.to.everyone!


----------



## fifigee

Hi smurfy . I had really bad headaches between day 8-13 of buserilin injections all around the time of af actually , and since af stopped the headaches have gone . I have been tired all along but I can cope with that and feel a little bit dippy every day and fuzzy headed!Started my menopur tonight , so I am praying for some lovely eggies . Hope you are finding everything ok x


----------



## smurfy123

Thanks Fifigee! 

Fingers crossed headachy feeling goes soon then. Am on d17 of buserelin
Now and AF still here.at.the moment (usually get migraines round that.time normally). 


Feeling bit.better now.knowing.other people felt.the.same.way too! 

Good luck growing eggs with the menopur....keep your stomach warm with a hot.water bottle - have heard that's supposed to help.
  
Will keep fingers and.toes.crossed.for.you!

Smurfyxx


----------



## loopee8

Hi ladies
jblox78  good luck today! let us know how you get on

smurfy123  welcome to the group. I only joined recently too, am on day 5 of downregging. I think I am getting headaches from caffeine withdrawal, not my downreg pill!

Cjr  best of luck to you too today. Look forward to reading your update tonight

Cdawson  you have a scan and bloods today too - busy day at the clinics on a Friday! hope you get the results you want and hope for.

Kelz29  how did your final bloods and scan go? are you triggering this weekend?

LouBH do you know your EC date?

hello to everyone else!

AFM I had my nurses appointment last night at the Homerton hospital - felt like she couldn't get me out of there fast enough. She was covering another nurses shift who went home ill so she was obviously keen to get out of there. It was like she was reading from a script that she has said 1000 times, very robotic and not very personal. Not great. Thankfully I had researched the whole procedure and been on this website for months so I could follow what she was saying - otherwise I wouldnt have had a clue because she was talking so fast. She also didn't think a good idea to opt for only 1 x embryo transfer. She said at my age I should go for 2. I told her I was concerned about twins and the affect that can have on mother and developing babies, but she thought that we should change our mind and go for 2, and wasn't very supportive of our concerns and decision to go for 1. I just felt like I was part of a factory that want to pump you full of things and let you go on your way, without a care. Not a nice feeling. So now DP and I are confused about SET decision......


----------



## LauraHC

Hi All 

Gosh, this thread is so busy! Apologies in advance if I forget anyone. Am doing this post blind so it's highly likely!! 

Loopee8 - hmmmm, I think you have to weigh up the pros and cons for yourself. Although, if I had the choice, I would go for a double transfer (we can only have SET on our PCT - they will not fund anything else on a fresh cycle. Stupid, or what!?) So we are only going for SET because we are being forced. I'm 31 (32 next month.) But it's your decision at the end of the day and it doesn't sound like that nurse was very helpful. The embryologist should be able to help you make your mind up at ET, hopefully. Anyway, hope you are OK after such a horrid experience 

JBlox - congrats on getting to EC and I really hope today goes OK for you. Am sending you positive thoughts! Loved your cousin story btw! I have a few clangers which one day I will write a book about - "things NOT to say to your infertile friend.' These include the now infamous "oh, well maybe all the drugs will make YOUR breast milk come through" (said to me by a very pregnant friend who I had just asked to "dial down the baby talk' to our other pregnant friend. Before you think I was being harsh, she had mentioned her pregnancy 15 times in 1 hour and I had endured a whole weekend of it. I was undergoing IUI at the time and was clearly a complete state, which she knew. I now find this story funny, but at the time I had to unfollow her on ******** afterwards, just to get away from the endless updates on how tired / fat / wonderful it is to be a mum posts. God I am a COW! She clearly just had baby brain but these things do sting!) 

Susy - really glad to hear that your hubby finally showed up. Honestly, men!! I am glad my advice was helpful - it really helps me to remember this whenever I feel like my husband isn't bothered, so I thought it might help you too. But now he has to do his job and support you through this, I think. Or else!! Hows down regging going anyway? My clinic keep thinking I am on buserelin! Apparently thats the standard, so god knows why I seem to be on the short protocol. Am not complaining though. 

Mrs MacD - not sure if you are still coming on here but just wanted to wish you luck with the IUI. THinking of you, you must have been really upset by the news. This whole process is so so hard  

CJR - you'll be fine!!! Good luck for today. 

Wombat - congrats on the scan, sounds like good numbers to me. 

Fifgee - how did you get on with the stimming? Hope all OK. 

Cdawson - period, yay!! Brilliant news. 

Hello to all the newbies - welcome to THE most confusing thread ever!!! 

Sorry to all others that I have not said hello too. Wallbanger - thinking of you in your 2week wait and Scotch Egg too!! 

AFM - scan today, day 10 of stims, have 23 follicles, 22 above 10mm and a fair few at the 14 + mark. They have provisionally booked me in for EC on Tuesday or Wednesday. Think it is likely to be Tuesday. Am a bit worried about this as I wanted to try for blastocyst which would mean transfer on Sunday - when they aren't open!! But am sort of thinking what will be will be, and hoping for the best. I am just hoping that my follicles actually have eggs - lets get through that, hey!!!   God, the worry never ends! 

Oh and also lucky moi has a baby shower tonight and a christening on Sunday. What JOY! Luckily a couple of my friends who are going to the christening don't have kids, so I'll hang around with them and ignore the yummy mummys for fear of envy-induced rage or tears (second more likely, probably.) I am going to wear something fabulous so that I don't feel rubbish. 

Anyway, hope all are well

L xx


----------



## mrsc75

morning ladies,

Hope everyone is good and bloods and scans are all positive.... 


day 5 of down regging, not done anything else stupid but cannot wait to finish work and have a lie in tomorrow.

loopee8 thats a shame that the nurse made you feel like that.  It makes a difference though because my consultant was late for the first appointment and didnt make reference to it when he turned up obviously in a hurry and it got my back right up (I work in Patient Involvement for the NHS!) and I was quite hard work for him I think at the first meeting as I asked a lot of questions.  My husband told me to chill out after the doc left the room!

Im not sure what anyone else thinks about eSET but I think it should be your own choice and not influenced by the clinical staff.  Im 37 so our clinic will automatically go for eSET for me unless I have just two good quality embryos in which case my choice is for two but that is because we have considered the options and decided we could manage twins (in theory - I have freinds with twins who have sticks for their eyelids), they wont let me have 2 if I meet the criteria for eSET.  Half of me would love twins the other thinks about the health risks to the babies and me.

Going to order the Zita West book online tonight as have started to take more care of myself anyway and cut down on caffiene and all the other pleasures in life, but i wanted to se if it contains any other pearls...... anyone read it?  the Assisted Fertility one?

Laura I like the 'wear something fabulous' Im going to do that at the enxt Christening im at in a couple weeks!

Bye for now xx


----------



## ScotchEgg

I've got the zita west book and read it cover-to-cover while we were waiting for our referrals to come through - it's helped me so much with knowing what to expect, although at that point I knew nothing at all.

Also lent it to my mum who devoured it and has been amazing. She's got notes and everything about every stage and is trying so hard to be the perfect support. She rocks.


----------



## mrsc75

Thanks Scotch Egg, looks like a purchase.  I need something to do whilst sitting about in pj's a lot in the rain!

Good luck on the 25th - lots of baby dust and  

x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Ladies !! Happy Friday hope you all are having a nice day  

CJR - thinking of you and hope yoour appointment went well, and lots of little eggies !!

Smurfy - welcome hunny!! Yes i felt very rubbish for mainly the first week of being on buserelin, never been so tiried and emotional in my life haha but perking up now and ive been on for 2 weeks. 

Fifigee - hope that your first stimm injection went well , im dreading having to do 2 jabs a night haha its starting to hurt now, thought the injections would get easier ha !!

Loopee - i hate that when you get nurses like that, they are obvioulsy in the wrong job some of these people.  I have had nurses at the clinic i go to make me cry in the past and everything, just like they dont care at all. Dont let the women stress you out too much and regarding choices on how many to transfer, you need to do whats best for you, and dont let anybody else sway you a different way, its your personal choice hunny 

Laura HC - great news on the follicles, lets pray for lots of healthy eggs for you   , may i ask why you want to opt for blastocyst? is it a choice we can make or the clinic? Good idea to get glammed up for the christening too hehe 

Mrs C 75 - awww hope that your afternoon goes fast and you manage to get a nice lie in this weekend. Have a PJ day with lots of good food and DVDs, and go back to work on Monday hopefuly fresh as a daisy !!

AFM - I had my appointment this morning, and i thought it was for scans and blood tests but when i got there it was only for blood tests,   and they said if all ok then i will be able to start on the stimms, but they would ring me this afternoon. So i have been waiting patiently for the phone to ring and just got a call back now. All my bloods was fine but they said that they cant start more than 25 people at once & they already have 24 or something so have to save that slot for if someone on a short cycle calls. I wont lie i am gutted about this because i keep feeling like i am pushed to the back of the que all the time,   i got refused for 3 months before they would even start me at all so should be used to it ha! Anyway i thought i would be starting stimms today but they said i can start them next Friday 27th! Got to look on the plus side, i do have my date to start dont i, and i have waited this long already so whats an extra week? What do they say ladies good things come to those who wait?? Lets hope this statement is true for me.   ( dont know why i felt like doing a monkey then haha )

I want this so badly en it is just at arms reach now which makes me want this even more each day !!!!! Well back to patiently waiting, carry on D / R and hope next Friday comes around quickly !!

Hope you all have some lovely plans this weekend? Me just a nice walk with the dogs and hubby i think 

Lots of lv Carla xxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

wow that must seem like a long wait but it's better not to be the person they crammed in - since once you get going you need them to be available..    hope the week flies past


----------



## TheYankee

Sorry for no personals, but I did want to pop on (will check again later when I have more time) to say that my scan went well today & my cyst is gone!!  Woo hoo!  I can start up stimming after I get the hysteroscopy & D&C!!!!


----------



## C-M-F

Hello all

Am at work so can't be too long - sorry for all those I miss.

Welcome Smurfy - I'm on day 10 of Burselin, have been feeling thick headed and dopey for most of this week.  DH thinks I'm losing the plot and is taking great delight in my inability to carry out normal household tasks.  I spent 5 minutes yesterday morning trying to work out why the cereal box wouldn't fit in the fridge door next to the milk, was getting really annoyed with it until DH gently pointed out I might want to put it in the cupboard where it normally lives!  Oops  

Carla - bad luck at getting bumped hun, AF turned up for me today so I've got a scan and bloods next Thurs - if all OK I'll be starting stims on Friday 27th too so we can do it together! 

CJR -   sweet, hope all went well.

Yankee - so pleased for you hun  

So sorry not to do more personals, really must get back to work

xxx


----------



## LouBH

Hi All,

Loopee, i had a nurse like that today.  She was so rough and quick and not what i'm used to.  And definitely confusing of what to have.  You want to be sensible about the twins side of things but then also want to have baby, its so difficult. 

CJR, Colesy, Kelz hope scans are going/have gone well.  Jen, hope the EC went well too.  

Yankee, glad the cyst has gone.  on to the next step. woohoo.

CMF, great that you have dates to start and that AF turned up.

Laura excelent news on the follies.  will be a hard wait over the weekend.  I was wondering what they do if something happens on a Sunday.  I avoided a baby shower - said I was going away.  I couldn't face it and she is one of those people that update her status with only baby stuff 'babys first day in the snow! only 4 weeks to go and I've been told he could come early!' stuff like that. anyway onwards and upwards and an amazing outfit is always a good thing 

Carla, I can understand being gutted especially when you were expecting it all to happen today.  Really sucks.  But you have a date now you are part of next weeks 25.  hope it flys by for you.

Wombat, also great about the follies.  Good luck with Scan tomorrow.  very exciting now.

AFM: well I got knocked for 6 today as I was expecting to come out with some high numbers but I didn't get what I was expecting.  At my baseline scan they said I have 7 follies on the left and 8 on the right so I was expecting a few.  Little did I know that its not necessarily the case.  I do however have 1 * 14mm on Right and 2 * 10/11mm on the left and I think she said another small one but I can't remember cos I was so shocked at there only being one on the right.  For now though just have to go back in on Monday and see how they are growing and if anything else turns up.  So another wait.  I really should be getting used to all this waiting.  Has anyone else burst into tears in the front of the doctor? 

I hope i didn't miss anyone, I really think we need a calendar on here that shows everyones scans, EC & ET so we can keep track.  Welcome to smurfy.  

Have a nice evening all.
x Lou


----------



## wombat13

Just a quickie - my work has really suffered since I found this site!!  

Yankee - yaaaay! great news!   here's to the next step!  
LauraHC - good luck for your rather baby-centric weekend... good idea to make sure you look and feel amazing!   good news about your follies too, hope all goes well for EC!
loopee - grrr, I hate it when hospital staff make you feel that way, I've had a few, don't they know they're supposed to be in a caring profession?! hope you and your DP come to your own decision xxx  
Scotchegg - not long now, eeek!   
Carla - hope next week flies by hon, sorry you've got to wait more but at least you have a nice relaxing weekend planned xx  
CMF -   at the cereal - I've tried to put the milk in the cupboard before, if that makes you feel better!  
Lou - sorry to hear you didn't get the news as good as you hoped with your follies but at least you still have some good ones xxx   I cried pretty much constantly throughout our investigations until we were finally referred for IVF, so I wouldn't worry about that! I have everything crossed that some of those little ones will have a growth spurt by Monday! xx  
jblox - have been thinking of you and hope it all went well xxx  

AFM - nice early night tonight cos we're off back to the clinic bright and early at 7.30am tomorrow   to see if we're good to go for EC next week! Please keep everything crossed for us xx  

wow, that wasn't actually a short post after all. whoops! welcome smurfy and the other newbies, loads of wombat hugs all round   xxx


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies,
hope everyone is well and i can see things seem to be moving positively for most   
Well i had my last progress scan and bloods, all is good womb lining is nice and thick and cusiony was the doctors words lol
got big follicles on both sides, more on the left and all measuring pretty good sizes  
I have to do my trigger shot at 10.45pm on saturday night  ready for egg collection on monday   
wow that has gone so quick, im excited and slightly nervous all at once...this is the final stage of it all   
well have a lovely weekend ladies and i will let you know on monday after E/C how many eggies we may have  
Love,Hugs and Baby dust
          xxx


----------



## fifigee

Hi everyone , well i am hoping that 5 glass vials dont smash on me again last night , my friend and I couldn't believe that 5 went wrong . The nurses said it could happen , but 5 ?!! good job I have a few . So its day 2 of menopur , all very exciting .......My man is home Monday so I am mega excited as he has been away for 2 weeks and have really missed eachother , we are closer than ever at the moment !! probably because he is away ha ha    

Hope everyone is coping ok . lots of love xxx


----------



## Risha

Hello all you lovely ladies
Please can I join your group as well. I’m completely new here. Just waiting to start IVF with my next AF in a week or so. I’m so confused as not 100% sure what’s involved, the nurse said they’ll explain at the next appointment. In the mean time I’ve had my hysteroscopy and endometrial scratch this week and that’s when I was told that my turn has come and to give them a ring on the first day of my next AF. All this has made me so emotional, have been crying all day Wed and yesterday again. Don’t know what’s wrong with me and I’m not even on any meds yet. Been reading all your lovely posts here laughing and crying.
Can I ask you experienced ladies here for some advice? Once the meds start will I need to be in and out of the hospital (what I gathered from here is that there are a lot of scans to go to) or will I be left to my own devices with some tablets to take at home. My DH asking if we could get away in June. But I don’t know what to say. If I start the meds mid May will I be a free spirit in June or not? Bearing in mind I definitely want to be real careful and whatever it takes really..


----------



## jblox78

Hi ladies! 

Am lying on couch feeling very tired - got 6 eggs this afternoon - sedation was fine - don't remember much and am feeling only slight discomfort...  Here's hoping my wee eggs are getting jigg as we speak! 

Will post again tomo - thanks for all the good wishes!

Jen x x


----------



## fifigee

Well done Jen with the 6 ...rest up and take care


----------



## smurfy123

Kelz29 - good luck with egg collection on Monday! 

Fifigee - sounds like the type of.thing.that would happen to me having smashed vials. I keep trying to be ever so careful whenever I pick one of tje.vials up! Good luck with menopur.

Risha - welcome. U sound pretty much how I have been feeling. Rather overwhelmed by it all at first. I found it useful to take a notebook with me to first appointment to make sure I took everything down about taking first set of injections. The nurse was lovely and told me not.to worry about all.the drugs etc and that each stage of treatment would be explained as we got further along. have 2 say i was overwhelmed when drug box was delivered though! 

U have all made me laugh with stories and there's me thinking I was going potty! I keep forgeting words and poured hot water over my hand iinstead of into a cup the other day - Ouch! DH couldn't believe it as never usually that clumsy!

Jen - well done!


----------



## ATK

Hey everyone, its been so busy at work this week I havent had a chance to log on!
Im on day 7 of my suprecur injections and so far no real side effects   there is no sign of my withdrawal bleed yet though, should I be worried? They told me it should hapen day 6/7, was anyone else's late?

Hope you are all progressing well, baby dust to you all


----------



## fifigee

ha ha well i didnt smash them exactly , when you have to snap the top off the vial 5 shattered on me and my friend in our hands . i spoke to my acupuncturist today who said he hears it happening all the time !! what a nuisance . xxx


smurfy123 said:


> Kelz29 - good luck with egg collection on Monday!
> 
> Fifigee - sounds like the type of.thing.that would happen to me having smashed vials. I keep trying to be ever so careful whenever I pick one of tje.vials up! Good luck with menopur.
> 
> Risha - welcome. U sound pretty much how I have been feeling. Rather overwhelmed by it all at first. I found it useful to take a notebook with me to first appointment to make sure I took everything down about taking first set of injections. The nurse was lovely and told me not.to worry about all.the drugs etc and that each stage of treatment would be explained as we got further along. have 2 say i was overwhelmed when drug box was delivered though!
> 
> U have all made me laugh with stories and there's me thinking I was going potty! I keep forgeting words and poured hot water over my hand iinstead of into a cup the other day - Ouch! DH couldn't believe it as never usually that clumsy!
> 
> Jen - well done!


----------



## fifigee

ok day 2 of Menopur Drama .....I am on my own , my friend or partner are not here , all was going right with the mixing of waters and powders , the silly vacuum is annoying .....then i lost a bit on the table mat ...so instead of wondering i phoned the emergency nurse and asked her if it was ok to inject less than the 1.0 , she said it was fine as long as it wasn't loads i had lost , she said 0.8 or 0.9 would be fine ..so i went ahead and injected and now relaxing ....I find the menopur fiddly and stressful , but tomorrow is another day and it will be easier no doubt. !!


----------



## Cjr

Hi ladies  

Jen - well done! Have a good rest now Hun! Hope to god that they are jigi jigging as we speak! Lol! Will you know tomorrow when you can transfer?   I got you.

Welcome to the new ladies.

Thanks for the well wishes for today ladies  

Update - Well I went for scan and I have 8 on right and 12 on left! (I was sooo worried!) around 10 are of a decent size, just did another shot and I get to trigger tomorrow night at 12.30 (12.30am Sunday morning) and my EC is Monday at 12.30pm! Scared and exited at the same time, just hope there is an egg in each folly! So much to catch up on on here today, will do personals tomorrow.

Lots of   ladies. Rollercoster of a ride this journey ....xxxxxx


----------



## smurfy123

good to hear your news CJR!


----------



## fifigee

Thats a great result CJR


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me continuing on this forum but didn't think there was any point switching to the IUI one at this late stage plus I've been following everyones journey on this one

Wombat- fingers crossed for lots of folly growth and EC next week

Jen- excellent news on the egg count. Will keep everything crossed for good embryo development

Suujji- so glad you've sorted things out with the OH. We really do need them on this journey (and I don't just mean for their sample lol!)

CDawson- sorry to hear about your set back. We do enough waiting without having to worry about not being one of the 'magic numbers'

Yankee- excellent news that the cyst has gone. 

Risha/smurfy- welcome to you both

Fifigee- glad your man is home soon. Mine DH is on a 3 on 3 off rota so I spend a lot of time waiting for him to cone home especially when going through treatment

Loopee- sorry to hear about your experience. Not nice to feel like people have no time for you

LauraHC- congrats on your follie count. Glad you've got a couple of childless friends to seek comfort with. All of my friends have children so can't escape it. Going to my sisters to escape a christening and joint kids party on the same day but she is due in June with her second child so I suppose it's catch 22.

Cjr/kelz- good luck with EC on Monday

LouBH- try not to worry too much the ones you do have seem to be growing nicely. It must have come as a shock but so much can change from scan to scan as I know all too well. There could be others that catch up as time progresses

Hello and good luck to anyone I've missed. Sitting with names and notes infront of me as it's the only way I can keep up

AFM- had IUI today which should have been EC day. Haven't really been upset about not getting through partly because it was expected and partly because I was given an alternative. Not holding out much hope if I'm honest with IUI. Saw the stats for 2010 for my clinic and it's not good but I must try and stay positive. Oh and I suppose I'm now PUPO


----------



## Colesy

MASSIVE CATCH UP POST

wombat13 - I'm glad your chocolate muffins went down well. I think you need to read carefully on the pineapple post there are conflicting thoughts did you find anything out? Congrats on your first scan? How many day's of stims was that?

Meikle - I'm really sorry on your result. I hope you doing OK? 

Cdawson - Sounds awful about waking up during your previous operation. Scarey! I am just having one - two max cups of tea. How are you managing cutting out the caffeine. I think that's completely crap that you have to wait a week. But at least it's only a week but still unfair I suppose they have to start you Dr at a certain time and they don't really know how people will react to Dr.

MrsMacD - I'm sorry you had a poor response. What is your next steps?


----------



## Colesy

ScotchEgg - How are you getting along. I saw you got 7 embryo's. I'm glad you got 2 freeze two....how do they decided if they are freezable??

Wallbanger - How did EC go? You got 10 egg's you must have been pleased. 

Cjr - How is the stimming going? Have you had a scan yet?

LouBH - Welcome, I'm sorrry your scan didn't go as you expected. I think your scan is still OK as the aim is for 3 x 18mm so potentially you will have that and maybe a couple more will pop up. 

Jen R - I've lost where you are-up to


----------



## Colesy

LauraHC - Hope the Hen weekend went well. I two had one a few weeks back but I did't drink i told one of the girls I had a UTI HEHE. Did they get back to you with dates for your EC?

jblox78 - How did your EC go? I looked back and you had itchy injection sites. I'm glad to know it's not all in my head!! 6 Folicules can't wait to see how many embryos you have tomorrow

KLconfused - Welcome

mrsc75 - I love the fact that I'm not the only one that's lost the plot your post really cheered me up, even had a little giggle

fifigee - I'm sorry about your friend. I too have a friend that has lost a twin she has recently given birth to a little girl. She did'nt have IVF but had her fair few miscarriages. It does make you think about having two put back. I don't have a choice so it takes the stress out of making that discision I suppose I cant debate it.

smurfy123 - Welcome


----------



## Colesy

loopee8 - I'm sorry your scan didn't go to well. I do feel at times the nurse's forget exactly what you are going through. 

KELZ29 - Good luck for Monday

ATK - I never really had a bleed around day 10 I had some spotting for 3 days but nothing more than a dark discharge and my lining was lovely

I had another scan today after 9 injections but Day 10. I have 4 folicules 10mm-15mm and lot's approaching 10. She warned me it could be a long scan on Monday counting them all. They are still keeping me on my low does to grow them all slowly cos of my PCOS.


----------



## Colesy

MrsMacD - Of course we don't mind you continuing. I will have my fingers crossed for you.

I'm gonna try and keep up with everyone's posts as it's difficult trawling back. So sorry if I missed anyone out of my massive post x


----------



## ScotchEgg

Colesy said:


> ScotchEgg - How are you getting along. I saw you got 7 embryo's. I'm glad you got 2 freeze two....how do they decided if they are freezable??


One little embie on board. We were told we had one excellent blast, 2 average quality blasts and 4 that fell behind a little bit. I don't really now how they decided, they just told us how they were doing and which ones were going to be frozen...

OTD is Wednesday, but will try testing on Sunday. Eek that's not long now!


----------



## LouBH

Kelz & Cjr Cool news on the EC for Monday.    

Jen, great egg count. Now you can rest up and let them do all the work.  

Colesy, so glad that your scan went well. Good to hear things look good. 

MrsMacD. Glad to hear from you. You are pupo and now also in the 2ww. Woohoo!!

Fifigee I think your fella needs to come home and look after your menopur for you. I think you need to be banned from it   looking forward to tomorrows story.

Scotch egg, that is soon. Fingers crossed for you and lots of  

Hello to everyone else and hope you've had nice Friday nights. Thanks for all the comments. Nice to be able to just go blah! Feel a lot better now.


----------



## Colesy

ScotchEgg - You must be feeling incredibly nervous.....I don't know when I will test it's been something I have thought about doing and sometimes I think I'll just not test. Not sure where that would get me. 

LouBH - I love all your little pics....


----------



## LauraHC

Okay just a quick panic induced one from me - clinic called yesterday and said that they want me in for a blood test on Monday. When I asked what for (am already booked for EC on Tuesday so I'll be taking my last meds on Sunday whatever) the nurse said they were worried about ohss and needed to decide whether to freeze all! Ahhhhhh! My clinics success rates go way down with frosties and I really don't want ohss - sounds awful! Am now imagining all the symptoms under the sun. Before this I was calm calm calm. 

Hope everyone else is well. Welcome newbies xx


----------



## NP

Hi girls. I wonder if anyone can help. Had 2 day ET yesterday and want to focus on that and be positive for my little embies but I'm still in so much pain following egg collection- stomach swollen and hurts to move   the doc said its because the 29 follicles have now filled with fluid. Has any one else had this much pain a few days after egg collection? Dont really want to take tablets for pain . 

Baby dust to all!

Np x


----------



## fifigee

Did anyone else ever spill any menopur ? or is it just me thats a dim wit xxx


----------



## NP

Fifigee, I had a right carry on with menapur. First night, wasted 3 bottles! Second night stabbed myself with mixing needle! 3rd night overdosed! He he! It's not you honey, it's tricky! X


----------



## Colesy

LauraHC - Don't panic I think if they where seriously worried they would have done your blood's before now & if they thought that you where at high risk on your scan they should have told you to reduce the dose for the following couple of days. I believe if your estrogen level is about 3000 you are at a higher risk of developing OHSS

NP - Sorry you in pain hun but I haven't had an ET before. Perhaps you better posting that question on a group that arn't first timers. You get more replies. I have never heard of the follicles then filling with fluid but I'm not the doctor and I'm sure he would'nt make it up

fifigee- seriously its the drugs. I haven't spilt any but I did overdose and I'm a nurse for heaven's sake. There is something about these hormones that makes you loose your mind completely.


----------



## Suujji

Hello everyone,  Happy weekend! 

NP, sorry to hear your still in pain after egg collection-I've not got that far yet, so I don't have any experience but I would check with the clinic, to see if you can take something like paracetamol (Which I know I've been told is ok to take after EC.) I hope you feel better soon and baby dust for your 2WW. 

Laura-its so hard, but try not to panic. They're not saying you do have OHSS but want to ensure you don't develop it which can only be a good thing. And although their success rates are not as good as fresh, if it does happen, then try to see it that a transfer with OHSS in place could be even less successful than that. Drink lots of water and keep up your protein levels-I've also heard that Lucozade type drinks are meant to be good to help prevent OHSS. Apart from feeling anxious, how are you feeling in your self? I have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed that all is ok for ET on Tuesday for you. x 

Scotchegg, wow that has come round quickly  and  for testing tomorrow, I hope it's a BFP.

Hi ATK, I'm day 8 on Buserelin but I came on on day 2, this might have been because i was on the pill before hand? My clinic advised that I may only spot bleed cos of the length of my AF whilst I was on the pill (she lied) and said that was fine even if there just one tiny spot. When do you start stimming? If in doubt contact the clinic honey, at least it will reassure you.

fifigee, 5 vials? That's pretty impressive! The Gonal f I started yesterday is in a pre-filled pen, which seems a little more civilized, very funny watching OH as he tried to work it, in a panic in case the dose was wrong-all immaterial really, as I was the one who did the injection! I hope no more smash on you-Is the vacuum in the syringe? I found with the Buserelin injections that if I take the plunger bit out completely then put it back in it makes it easier to manage. I hope you have some special time planned with your OH on his return on Monday. 

Cjr it's all very exciting now, not long to go. Sounds like you have a good number of follicles ready for EC-I bet the hot water bottle doesn't leave your tummy this weekend!  on Monday 

How are you feeling today smurfy123? I've been suffering on the Buserelin too, funny they never mentioned these side effects at the clinic-I just keep telling myself it's not for long and all a step closer on this roller coaster of a journey.

I'm so glad your not leaving us MrsMacD.  Not surprisingly you sound a bit dejected on your last post


MrsMacD said:


> Oh and I suppose I'm now PUPO


 But as you said, you are PUPO right now so big  to you and  for your 2WW. x

Colsey I have so many tabs open now trying to make sure I have kept up to date with everyone, it's hard! I think MrsMacD has a  about writing a list of us all. Your scan yesterday sounded promising. Fingers crossed on Monday your follicles are still growing so well.

Yankee, great news your cyst has gone.   for Monday I hope it all goes smoothly. Hows the side effects of down regging going? Do I remember correctly that you had Zita's Cd on your phone? Are you finding it helpful? Is there a chance you could send it to me please-or am I being cheeky?

Has AF arrived yet C-M-F? I checked the sheet that comes with the Buserelin and there is no mention of dopiness as side effect but I really think it should be, it sounds like many of us have had occasions of loosing the plot!

LouBH I'm sorry you had an unpleasant nurse yesterday-it's such an emotional process already it doesn't need people like that making it worse, especially as the scan results weren't as you expected. Yes-I cried in front of the consultant at the clinic the first time we met him, he told me that my AMH level was 4.5, pretty poor and a Antral follicle count of 11-he just handed me a box tissues and said "I can tell you your about to cry" in a tone that made me feel like I was being silly! My first scan is on Wednesday, I'm bricking it really. Fingers crossed for your scan on Monday x

wombat13, how was the appointment this morning? I hope you got the go ahead for EC. I had the trigger shots whilst doing IUI's last year-it was unpleasant but it was the only injection I had done (I did also get bloaty, sore (.)(.) and a few other side effects) -now, if I get that far, after 20 odd injections, I hope I will just 
take in my stride.

KELZ29, big  for Monday. I hope you have some perfect eggs to collect. 

Welcome Risha. This whole process is really emotional even before we start taking drugs that effect our hormones. I wrote a list of questions down to take on our first clinic appointment, as I know my mind often goes blank in situations like that, then walk out and think damn, I should have asked that! In answer to your question, I don't really know-it will depend on what protocol you are put on as to the length of time you will be on drugs. For example I am on the long protocol, using the BCP. So i was on the pill for 21 days, then had one scan, 7 days of Buserelin, and after 5days of both Buserelin and Gonal f I have my 2nd scan. but we all have different treatments and you probably wont find out until your appointment-do you have a date yet? x

Jen how are you? I hope you are feeling ok after the EC. have you been given an update yet? x

Carla, I'm so sorry you have not been given the go ahead for this week-I hope the week speeds by for you and nothing else conspires to delay you starting x Arnica is a homeopathic remedy that is said to help the body recover from bruises and strains and also physical trauma, like wound healing after surgery. Enjoy your walk this weekend-My plans don't extend any further than old films and popcorn!

mrsc75, I don't have Zita's assisted fertility book but I have her guide to getting pregnant-found it in the bookshop so i didn't have to wait for delivery, I'm so impatient! It has a section on IVF/ICSI and chapters on diets etc. Its been quite informative and I think if this cycle is an epic fail I will definitely get the other book in preparation. I don't fully understand eSET, it wasn't a term i remember being mentioned at our appointment. I've googled it-is it just where you choose to have one egg transferred?

AFM, first stim injection last night and scan due Wednesday-all a bit scary!

Have a great weekend everyone and sorry if I have missed anyone

Susy
xox


----------



## wombat13

Hi girls, just a quick update after this morning's scan, my little follies are getting bigger slowly but surely, now got 2 over 14mm, another three at 13mm and a handful more (about 10 in total now) that are around 10mm and still growing!
Got to go for one more scan on Tuesday morning, and then, all being well, we're looking at EC on Thurs or Fri next week!!  
Feel a bit (lot!) nervous about that, but hoping I'll be so excited to finally get there that it will carry me through!!  
Sorry, I haven't got time for lots of personals but a huge   to Jen for those 6 eggies!! well done you! xx  
And loads of     for everyone who's having scans, tests, EC etc next week! (there's lots now, it's so exciting!!)
wombat hugs for all xx


----------



## Colesy

wombat13 - Look's like we are going to be going for EC at the same time. Where are you having your treatment? I believe they grow faster once they hit 10mm!!

Suujji - Well done on your catch up! Hope you stimming injections go smoothly

I'm feeling pretty exhausted today. I got a text this morning from my mum to say my cousin has had her baby boy. I have sent her a congrats text but I don't really feel she should be congratulated over baby when she did'nt even plan it nor is she in a secure relationship (2nd time)


----------



## jblox78

Ladies,

I'm officially going mad! 3eggs fertilised am just praying they're strong enough to make it through til Monday...

Help!!

Jen x x


----------



## Colesy

jblox78 - Try not an stress they will have a look at them tomorrow and if there is any problems i'm sure they would bring you in.


----------



## TheYankee

Jblox - keep repeating to yourself...it only takes one, grow embie, grow...

Colesy - those types of births are the hardest ones for me...they kinda **** me off.  Hugs!

Wombat - great news on the embies!  Keep growing little ones!

Suujii - how'd that first injection go?  Unfortunately I can't send the cd as I sent it to someone else...if I figure out how to download it onto a cd, then I will.  Gonna ask the DH if he has any disks.

NP - congrats on the ET...hope the pain goes away!

Laura - will be crossing my fingers for you!

Scotch - hoping for a BFP for you!!

Sorry if I'm missing anyone.  I'm prepping for a gathering tomorrow - doing a very American thing by hosting a Pampered Chef party (cooking/baking items for sale plus we make food with it).  I think it'll be fun cause I don't care if anyone buys a thing!  Back again on Monday after my hospital run.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi ladies !! Hope you are all having a lovely weekend! I did a nice 3 mile walk with the dogs while dh made tea, just sat down to chill out and watch Saturday night TV now! This has been very busy on here since i last logged in, so hard to write personals to all your lovely ladies but thinking of you all and following each and every journey !! 
Yankee - great news on the cycts going woop woop  
cmf - ooo hope scan goes well and we do start stimming on the same day hehe what stimms are you on again hunny? Im on gonal f - roll on next Friday ! the last 2 weeks has gone soooo slow but probably because it is just constantly on my mind all the time, thats why i am eager to start stimming because i am hoping treatment will come along quicker from that stage
LouB - thanks for your message hun, it is all just one big waiting game isnt it, so much pressure and anxious feeling, it does take over our lifes, but if we get our little bundle of joys then all be worth it   - sorry to hear about your scan, but please try not to stress and fingers crossed they have progressed by Monday for you
Jblox - glad EC went well and woop woop for 6 eggies , and 3 have fertilised so thats still great news. I have read stuff on this website like only 1 egg fertilising and women getting a BFP from that so try not to worry and get ready for transfer
Colesey - yes waking up during the operation was awful and made me very anxious about having to go through any experience like that again. I will have to make sure that i have a strong general on EC because dont want to be aware of anything. I am doing well on the caffeeine, been having 1 cup in the morning then drinking camomile tea throughout the day. Hope you are managing okey ??
Susy - thank you for reply, hope you are well and hope you are  having a relaxing weekend 

AFM - ON DAY 16 d/r Buserelin. just waiting patiently now to start Gonal F on Friday 27th !!! xxxxx

Baby dust to all of us !!


----------



## LauraHC

Thanks for all the advice guys. Absolutely nothing I can do so am trying not to panic! Just wanted to quickly say that I am crossing my fingers for you jblox - this whole thing is so worrying. Mucho hugs from me. 

My ovaries appear to be aching but it's probably a bit in my head  

Hope all ok 

Laura xx


----------



## KELZ29

Good evening ladies or should i say good morning looking at the time 
Well i would do P/Messages but as i said its late and better get some rest soon, so just a quick update and to get things off my chest really sorry... 
Well i done my trigger shot of ovitrelle at 10.45pm tonight ready for egg collection  which i am very pleased about and cant believe we are at this stage already  
I am feeling a little scared and nervous about whats to come next week too and pray for good results, me and my darling husband have been waiting for so many years to get even close to having this chance, i just hope and pray it works for us    
Well i shall update on Monday after E/C and fingers crossed its positive news.
I hope the rest of your weekend is lovely for all and wish you all positive wishes and outcomes.    
Love,Hugs and Baby dust
          xxxxxx


----------



## LouBH

Sunday morning and  

Kelz, lots of luck for tomorrow and big   to get you there. 

Jen, thinking of you today and hope embies are growing strong.

Yankee, enjoy the party. After the baking comes the eating, sounds like a great way to spend a Sunday!  

Susy, great post. It's hard to keep track. Would be good to have a 'Ditto' button  great that OH is helping out and realising that even measuring the drugs is a bit stressful.

Wombat, great news on the follies. They are growing nicely. 

Cjr, how are felling for tomorrow? It's very exciting.

Colesy, I think i am around the same stage as you and wombat. Good luck for your scan tomorrow and   for EC news for you.

Hello Carla. Hope you get to have a nice walk today too. It's supposed to be ok this morning.

Np, hope you are feeling better.

Laura, fingers crossed for tomorrow. Lots of   thoughts for you.

Big   and   to everyone else. 

x Lou


----------



## Colesy

LouBH - When is your next scan? I'm nervous about tomorrow's scan as on Thursday, Friday I had lot's of twinges and pain while yesterday & today nothing I'm worried I have released them all. 

KELZ29 - Looking forward to your update post EC

LauraHC - I'm sure the aches are mearly nothing more than the fact your ovaries are being unnatural stimulated. 

Cdawson - What dog's do you have.. I have 2 cocker spaniels (1 & 2.5years) they rule the house but if things work out for me things will have to get stricter

TheYankee - Good Luck with the cakes.....


----------



## Colesy

For anyone who has had ET what is your experience of lying still post & activities etc afterwards.....I believe it varies clinic to clinic


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good morning ladies !! Hope all is well with you all today and you have some nice plans for the last day of weekend ha !!  
Kelz - hope you feeling ok after trigger shot and got everything crossed for you for egg collection tomorrow, and looking forward to hear all about it.  
Loub - good morning hunny, hope you are good !! I hope it does brighten up,   looks like tha rain has been coming down in the night but we only going about 11 o clock so hopefully the sun will come out at least hehe 
Colesy - well i have a Jack Russell, a Blue and white Staff, and a Yorkshire Terrior haha got a right little combination of dogs and they defo keep me on my toes - hard work at times but i love them all !!! You made me laugh then because i can defo relate to you, if all goes to plan with me too then will have to bring my little doggies down a peg or 2 hahaha regarding egg transfer yes i think you are right, i think it depends on the clinic and also the person really. What are you planning after egg transfer? are you having time off work etc? xxxxx

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fifigee

Good morning ladies on this sunny day !! hope it lasts fingers crossed ....Just want to say hi and hope you are all doing ok . I am on day 4 of menopur today and started to get twinging feelings in ovaries , only mild , but its definitely there . Grow follies grow ha ha . Had a much better experience last night with the mixing up of the powders and drawing up etc so I feel better about that . Enjoy the last bit of the weekend ladies .


----------



## Mrs Davies

Morning Fifigee - aww glad stimms are going good chicken !! Yes grow follies grow haha enjoy rest of your weekend too xxx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies,

Thanks for all your good wishes - am feeling a bit better this morning - not feeling sore anymore and am trying to think positive about our embies - we are lucky to have any at all!!  Had been doing absolutely fine up until this point and wasn't expecting to get nervous etc. until after ET!!!

Fifigee - glad you're getting to grips with the injections!  My Menopur was mixed by the nurse and when I started Cetrotide the first couple were a little stressful with the mixing etc!

Colesy - if we get to ET tomorrow I've booked up until Thursday off work just for my own peace of mind - although considering the way my mind has been playing tricks on me the past couple of days I'll be happy to get back to work for the distraction!  I am a PA so sit behind a desk most of the time anyway so nothing strenuous...

Kelz - good luck tomorrow with EC!  I found it much better than I was expecting and although I was slightly sore the past two days I didn't even need to take paracetamol - here's hoping you feel the same way...

Yankee - hope your party goes well - sounds like fun!

Wombat - good luck for your scan on Tuesday!

Susy - impressive post!!  Hope your injections are going well...

Laura - fingers crossed your bloods come back good tomorrow...

 to all - will keep you posted on what happens tomorrow...

Jen xxx


----------



## Macca77

Hi all, i'm new to the thread but i have found reading all of your messages really helpful in preparing myself. I'm due to start my injections on May 11th so really excited but nervous. We have gone through all of the investigations and i have low fertility so i'm hoping this doesn't affect the EC. Has anyone tried fertility acupuncture? Good luck to everyone though the different stages of the journey and i look forward to catching up with you all - i feel i'm gonna get addictied to this site!!  xx


----------



## smurfy123

Good luck those of.u going 4 EC  and ET 2moro!          

Fifigee - glad mixing menopur is.getting easier. Hopefully will start mine after scan this weds too.
8
Acupuncture - I've not had it specifically for fertility but have had it for migraines and it does seem to help.  Reflexology is really.good and.very relaxing too!

Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## NP

Hi macca
I have been having a acupuncture and I can't say yet if it's been successful yet but I felt like I was doing something positive and I felt more relaxed. I had ET on Friday and had a session before and after hospital. Figured I might as well go the whole hog and continue through to the end! Good luck with your fertility journey. X


----------



## wombat13

Happy Sunday everyone - another week down on this up-and-down journey!!  

Hi Jen! Glad you are feeling a bit better after EC, I am really nervous about that! I don't blame you for feeling anxious during this waiting period but keep those positive thoughts going!   I have faith that soon one (or two?!) of those little embies will be back where they belong!   when is your ET date? xxx
Yankee - hope tomorrow goes well for you, and that your chef party was lots of fun!  
Suujji - wow, that was the world's biggest post!   thanks for your thoughts, I hope your injections are going ok and good luck for your scan on Wed!
Colesy - hey egg buddy!   hope you're right about the follies growing faster after 10mm, I've been keeping them nice and warm and cosy, so let's hope so! Good luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on! x
Kelz - good luck for your EC!! let us know how it went - wow there's so much happening for so many of us right now, what an exciting time!    
LouBH - how are you getting on? Don't know about you, but waiting for my follies to grow seems to be taking the longest and making me the most nervous, but I'm sure I'll feel that way about the next stages as well!
I'm also going slightly crazy; burst into tears this morning on the way to Tesco over something trivial and then couldn't stop for about 20mins!  
let's hope it will all be worth it, for all of us xxx  
sorry if I missed anyone, big wombat hugs all round   xxx


----------



## Colesy

Cdawson - I'm dreading ET as I haven't booked any time of work and I'm a bridesmaid for a wedding the following weekend in Ireland so I'm flying over there...its only 1 hour flight. I have next Wednesday - Monday off work for this wedding so potentially I could be at work on the Monday, Tues all depends on when ET is....I have prepared the bride that I will not be flying for 48hours post ET so if I need to amend my flight I will but she didn't take it too well as the rehearsal is Thursday Week.....I'm terrified that the flight will effect everything or the wedding or something, if I had my way I would be on bed rest for 2 weeks but perhaps it's better I will be keeping busy!!

fifigee - Glad to know your getting better at the injections. Lovely day isn't it I have my second wash load on the line. I'm getting the house in pristine condition for next week and EC. I want to be on top of everything. Going start on the ironing next....

jblox78 - I'm sure you will be fine but I imagine if your sitting it would be OK but keep active I read something about not sitting too long blood flow to the uterus or something......


----------



## fifigee

i want to ask you ladies a question ....how do you open the water ampoules easily without them shattering into small glass bits ? loads of mine do it , luckily I have enough ......but do you have the ble dot facing you or pointing away ? x


----------



## fifigee

the blue dot is what I meant to write x


----------



## fifigee

ok . I googled it on line and watched a video . Copied it exactly and it worked   but the video shows it differently to how my nurse showed me ......but I have read up on it all and it seems that loads of ladies have trouble with the water ampoules shattering .....anyway hope you all had a lovely weekend ...its raining here now booooooooo


----------



## NP

Hi Fifi

The blue dot should face away and you snap towards you. I used to get quite scared doing it! Good luck! x


----------



## fifigee

my nurse and the sheet I was given say different things ....so over the last 4 days , about 7 have shattered on me ......since watching video things seem easier and the video says exactly what you just said .......thnak you hun


----------



## NP

You're welcome- the things we do to be mammys ey Think of the prize!! x


----------



## fifigee

you should have been here 4 days ago , it was hilarious really , my friend came to help who has just done ivf very recently , we both ended up with bleeding cut fingers before i had even started on the menopur !!what a mare !! ha ha you gotta laugh


----------



## loopee8

Hi fifigee
I was told to use the blue dot as the weak point of the vial, so snap it at the blue dot. Whether it is toward you or away from you it shouldn't matter as long asit is the snapping point. This is how I did it and it worked every time. ! I did wrap in a tissue before snapping it in case of breakages though....best of luck hope this works. X


----------



## NP

Did you get those little plastic things to go on the top? Did t know if that was all hospitals? X


----------



## fifigee

Yes i have plastic things , it seems it works better when i use them than when i use just tissue!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good morning ladies !! Just wanted to wish all the ladies who have EC or ET or scans today good luck !! Sending lots of positive thoughts and wishes your way girlies !!      Looking forward to hearing from you all later !!

On abit of a downer me today,   this whole thing is such a rollercoaster and dont know if my body can take any more ups and downs !! Went to bed in tears last night, so had the worst sleep ever and now i just feel rubbish, and have to spend another day in the office. There are just some people who dont help metters when you feel like this and thats the people in my office.   Hope the day goes fast then i can just be back home and put my feet up. 

Hope you all have a nice day xxxx Carla xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

for anyone with the monday morning blues!


----------



## fifigee

Oh Carla hang on in there . I am feeling heaps better since I started on the menopur ...the nurses said that this would hapen . its the buserilin it makes you feel a bit naff . Try to ignore the other people in office , I know thats fine for me to say when I am sitting home ( I am not allowed to fly whilst on treatment ) I don't get paid though !! remember what I said about taking time out for you , bubble bath , massage , or just a walk with some music , these relaxation things help a lot . the chamomile tea with lime flower (twinings ) is the best one apparently. Mwah xxx ps where do you live etc and what do you do for a living ?


Cdawson said:


> Good morning ladies !! Just wanted to wish all the ladies who have EC or ET or scans today good luck !! Sending lots of positive thoughts and wishes your way girlies !!    Looking forward to hearing from you all later !!
> 
> On abit of a downer me today,  this whole thing is such a rollercoaster and dont know if my body can take any more ups and downs !! Went to bed in tears last night, so had the worst sleep ever and now i just feel rubbish, and have to spend another day in the office. There are just some people who dont help metters when you feel like this and thats the people in my office.  Hope the day goes fast then i can just be back home and put my feet up.
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day xxxx Carla xxxx


----------



## mrsc75

Hello ladies and good() monday morning to you.

 feeling really mondayish, had loads of sleep and a lovely relaxing weekend full of housey things and brisk strolls, films and food but have come here and i know exactly what you feel about work colleages Carla, im out of the office at the moment but i know this afternoon someone is going to wind me up...people get stressed about the stupidest of things when its not important its onyl work...... roll on gym time!!!

Was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on what is good / not so good exercise wise over the course of the cycle.  I hurt my knee last year and its a recurring problem now so am building up again doing some cycling, weights and pilates classes where I can especially up to egg collection but am having a break during the 2ww and just going for walks for that time - what everyone elses expereince?  I find it really helps me mentally more than anything.... once the 2ww is over when is it ok to start doing some light stuff again?

on day 8 of down reg now, soooo tired even though I had 2 x 9 hour sleeps this weekend.  AF due next week but already had stronger than usual cramps though no spotting or anything, is that about normal?

Good luck jblox, hope those embies have had a good weekend - let us know how it goes and good luck kelz and everyone else having egg collection and scans this week.

Im starting to feel like Im getting to grips with everyones stories.

hopeing my Zita West book comes soon, bedtime reading!! 

xx


----------



## mrsc75

Sujjuu,

forgot to add, the eSET is a preference set by our clinic where they will only transfer one embryo dependent on a number of factors.

it has to be your firstcycle, you have to be 37 years or under (which I will be) and have at least three good quality embryo's, they do this to reduce mulitple birth risks.

I have signed though that if I only have two good quality embies then I want to tranfer both.

its all so complicated isnt it, and Im only at the sniffing down regging stage so far, feel like theres so much to consider.

x


----------



## goldbunny

mrsc75 i had so many ideas about how i was going to exercise properly during the d/r and stims stages (only walking mind, i'm not the gym type) and then take it easy during the 2ww. i'm still stimming waiting on e/c, and i have had the laziest time it's just dreadful, hardly getting out of my chair.. can't seem to get going. i'm sure i should be walking properly. i think 'being generally active' but not actually getting out of breath/exhausted/overheated is probably the thing to aim for. For me though i need someone with a big lever to stand me up. Still i promised myself i would make a list of things i ought to avoid doing during the 2ww to make sure i did them first (eg, moving furniture to hoover, gardening jobs etc) 
just working up the energy to find a pen to make the list.


----------



## smurfy123

Morning everyone! 

Just to wish those.having EC /ET today lots of luck!    

Carla - are you on buserelin? I've bn feeling crappy on it too...not been down just feeling really spaced out and headachy! Yuck!!  Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## fifigee

it gets better smurfy , when you move on to the menopur or the other drug that you are doing .....well i think so xxx


smurfy123 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Just to wish those.having EC /ET today lots of luck!
> 
> Carla - are you on buserelin? I've bn feeling crappy on it too...not been down just feeling really spaced out and headachy! Yuck!! Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Fifigee - aww thank you for your kind words hunny, wish i was sat at home with my feet up sooo much! I just want to start gonal f then hopefully side effects will get easier !! They are keeping me on the same dose of buserelin when i start gonal f though so not sure if the side effects will ease off 
I think tonight i am defo going to have some me time, blanket, sete and TV !!  
I am drinking chamomile tea at the moment but havent tried that one but will defo get some to try out, thanks for the tip!
I live in Preston, but i am having treatment in Manchester ! I am an office administrator for a training provider. What about you? How are you feeling? 
Smurfy - yeah i am on buserelin hunny - horrible, so up and down - thank you  Hope you are good?
Mrs macd - yes that is defo it,they get me sooo angry sometimes !!! I am just walking to exercise at the moment but i used to run about 25miles a week or more, but got advised to stop running when i started treatment so missing running lots  That used to be my stress relief and guess i dont get the same from walking xxxxx
xxxx xxx xxx


----------



## fifigee

Carla I am still taking the buserilin too with the menopur (thats the same as gonal f ) but believe me you will start to feel more like yourself when you start doing the two drugs . I am a long haul air stewardess but off the flying at the mo ....skint but happy .....I live in Windsor . take care and keep strong ...My oh i home today finally after 2 weeks apart , cant believe this day has come . my first scan is this wednesday since the menopur hope I have some follies .


----------



## Mrs Davies

aww thanks Fifgee - you have given me some hope that by the end of this week it will get easier haha !

aww well you just enjoy and put your feet up hunny, i would rather be skint and relaxed than have money en be stressed hehe so enjoy and hope you and DH get to spend some nice time together !!

Hope your scan goes well too Wednesday hunny , positive vibes for you then  

Thanks again it really does help coming on here xxxxxx


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all...a bit loopy right now due to anesthetics, but it seemed as if hysteroscopy went well.  The plan is that I'll have a scan on Friday and if that looks okay will start stimming on Monday.  Hope every one is okay...will check back later when I've fully woken up.


----------



## LouBH

Morning all,

Carla hope your work colleagues aren't causing you too much stress.  Just give them the 'i really can't be bothered with you look'.  They'll soon get the message.  I also felt not too bad on menopur but i D/Rd on the pill and only had one day on Buserelin so can't really judge how it affected me.  DH wants to bottle what ever it was as I've been nicer than normal.  I can't believe he had the guts to tell me that though.

Goldbunny, you made me laugh, i feel the same way.  i've finally decided that I can't fit my jeans anymore even though I haven't been able to for the past week but still insisted on squeezing myself into them. 

MrsC, I'm not doing alot of exercise but thats just me and I really think I'm just using it as an excuse, the treatment and the weather.  Like the others I think it is fine as long as its not too strenuous.  It does make you feel better so that can't be harmful.

Fifigee, good luck with your scan on Wednesday i hope you have lots of follies too.

Yankee, thats great and of course another step closer.  Get some rest and hope you feel better later.

AFM:  2nd scan today Follies: 18,19 & 20mm and a couple of small ones.  I can't believe how much they grew in 2 days. I'm going for EC on Wed/Thurs (they're going to ring me this afternoon about the trigger).  As with everyone else I'm excited and nervous but more excited at the moment.

Looking forward to everyone elses news.

x Lou


----------



## LauraHC

Hi Everyone 

Happy Monday!

LouBH - Congrats on the follicular improvement   Sounds like things are looking much more positive. I say GROW follies, GROW!! 

Carla - sorry you've got Mondayitis. Its so hard to be positive during all of this. The only advice that I can offer is go home tonight, watch some terrible television and have a bit of a blub. always makes me feel better! 

MrsMacD - so pleased you are staying on the thread, looking forward to hearing how you are getting on. Xx

ScotchEgg - I hope you got the news you were waiting for yesterday. Was thinking of you. 

Jblox - fingers and toes crossed for your transfer today. I am now getting very nervous about my EC tomorrow. ah well. what can you do!? 

Susy - how are you? How is the hubby? Behaving I hope.

Yankee - great to hear that you are going to be starting stims soon, well done you. 

Wombat - GREAT numbers on the follicle front, well done you and your ovaries. 

Kelz29 - hope todays EC went well. 

AFM - blood test today but won't get the results till EC tomorrow. Basically, they have said that they will have to see post EC whether I have OHSS or not. I feel completely fine really (bit of a twinge in my lower abdomen, but c'mon that's expected, right?) but having read a bit on the blasted internet, it looks like OHSS only gets really bad once you have the EC. So its a waiting game to see if I have it or not, and if I do, how badly. I think they will still transfer if I have a mild case. I knew 23 follicles was a bit on the high side but I sort of thought that having high numbers at this stage was a good thing. If it means a cancelled cycle, then I will change this opinion  Was feeling pretty down about it, especially as it means my chances are so much reduced with frozen ones at my clinic, but now am a bit more 'what will be, will be.' Please can everyone keep their fingers and toes crossed for me tomorrow and that I am FINE and can have the transfer as planned (oh and that I have eggs and my follicles are not just empty - another worry, I find!!) 

In other news - christening was fine but I got really annoyed with my best mate at the weekend. Was telling her about the OHSS (after she asked how it was all going) then her 12 week old baby started chattering (was very cute) and she immediately stopped listening, turned away, and started playing with the baby. She then didn't bother to ask me to to start to tell her about what was going on again. So I was just left not saying anything and with her only knowing half the story. I was pretty cross. I am trying to be forgiving and just blame it on the baby brain but it's difficult. feel horrible even writing this complaint down, to be honest. 

Laura xx


----------



## wombat13

Hi everyone, hope the worst of Monday is over for most - happy St George's Day! I'm eating a red & white cake as I type!  

LauraHC - thanks for the encouragement - i do feel very proud of my single ovary and all its hard work!   hope it is still looking as good at tomorrow's scan! x I have my fingers, toes AND eyes crossed that everything goes well for your EC tomorrow and the OHSS is only mild, if at all!  x Also well done for surviving the "baby weekend"; sorry to hear your friend wasn't very supportive! You should have carried on with "anyway, as I was saying..." - but, as I know, it's easier said than done at the time, so all I can say is   and we'll always listen to you! xx
LouBH - hey EC buddy! good luck for continued growth of follies, they sound good to me! what an exciting week!
Yankee - glad to hear the hysteroscopy went well, one step closer, woo-hooo!   rest up and recover! xx
CDawson - hope things get better when you start stims, it did for me, although I wasn't on your drug xx
fifigee - great news that your OH is home, hope you get thoroughly spoilt and looked after with lots of tes and hugs!  
goldbunny - I DID have the Mondays, but then you really made me smile with your comment about not having enough energy to make a list of things to do before you run out of energy!   I can totally empathise with that! think we're at about the same stage too, good luck hon xx
jblox - have had everything crossed for you today, hope it all went well hon, hope to catch up soon!

AFM - after yesterday's mini-meltdown, I have offically gone crackers... poured OJ on my cereal this morning instead of milk....  
Looking forward to seeing how much my follies have grown at tomorrow morning's scan, then we should know if EC will be on Thurs or Fri!! (eeeek!!)

wombat hugs all round, sorry to anyone I have missed out xxx


----------



## ScotchEgg

Thanks for thinking of me Laura - BFN yesterday, what will be will be


----------



## Mrs Davies

Yankee - great news that you can start stimming - hope you are well.  

LouBh - thank you hunny glad that you understand ha! I really am just in one of them moods were i want to just be left alone, i feel very angry and emotional, like i dont want anybody to talk to me either incase i cry,   and to be honest the people here tend to say the wrong things and make me worse anyway! Maybe it is hard for other people who havent been through it i guess but sometimes they really do come out with the silliest comments grrrr - great news on the scan, bet you are very excited for EC hunny, praying for you and looking forward to hearing all about it.  

Laura HC - Yes you are defo right, i can honestly say that this is the hardest thing i have ever had to face in my life, the same probably for all of us, knowing we cant just conceive naturally is tough enough without all the side effects. Defo going to take your advice on tonight anyway, think i need a good cry to make me feel better! Thinking of you for EC tomorrow hunny - it will all be fine, relax and try not to worry about OHSS because alot of cases can only be mild, concentrate on staying strong for EC !!

Hey Wombat - thank you for making me smile regarding pouring OJ on cereal haha !! Bless!! Good luck for scan tomorrow ! 

Hugs to all the rest of you ladies 

Lv Carla xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

ScotchEgg said:


> Thanks for thinking of me Laura - BFN yesterday, what will be will be


Awwww Scotch egg i am so sorry - how do you feel? Hope you are ok xxxxxx


----------



## fifigee

scoth egg so sorry hun xxx


----------



## LauraHC

Just wanted to give a HUGE hug to scotch egg. Thinking of you - that's rubbish news. There really isn't anything else to say. Hope you are taking care of yourself. Know that we are all thinking of you and that we are here if you need to vent Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fayec1976

Well it's Day 1 of Down Reg today so took my first sniff this morning. Not sure if i did it right but i guess time will tell. Had a lovely spa day on Friday with my best mate to try and relax me before it all gets a bit hectic over the next 8 weeks.

Mrs C - ha your post was so funny - i'm like that before i have any drugs! Feeling ok but bit tired this afternoon.

What have you all done about telling your workplace? I haven't told mine and wasn't planning to. Was going to take time off during egg collection and transfer. I guess it depends if they start demanding silly journeys.

It's really hard to keep up with everyone but i wish everyone luck. 

Was sorry to hear scotch egg's news and must be hard to take in after such a physical and emotional rollercoaster. Hope you have positive people around you for support x


----------



## smurfy123

Sorry to hear your news Scotchegg. Hugs from me!


----------



## LouBH

So I'm off on Thursday for EC.  I even get a day off injections which will be nice.  

Laura, good luck for your EC tomorrow and   that OHSS stays away.    for getting to ET.  And we are here to listen to any comments you want to say about anyone.    

Wombat, hope your follies are ready to burst and you get to EC soon.  There should be a few of us for EC this week.  We can all stress about the same things together.

Scotch Egg hope you are ok.  this whole process is a nightmare.  I take it you still have to test on Wednesday though? Big  

Carla, its definitely 'me time' for you tonight 

FayeC, congrats on starting your D/R today.  I was only injecting so have no idea about sniffing rights and wrongs.  I haven't told my workplace.  I did tell one of my staff that covers for me when i'm not in so she knew that there could be things happening over the next couple of weeks but thats it.  Not telling anyone unless it gets to a stage where I need to.  

Any other news - ECs, ETs & Scans?  Colesy how was your scan?

x
Lou


----------



## Colesy

Cdawson - Hope work wasn't to bad and u are now sitting with your feet up x

goldbunny - Good Monday Morning 

fifigee - Hope you don't mind me asking why are you not allowed to fly?

mrsc75 - I think you can exercise as normal up until EC then nothing!! I joined the gym but haven't been at all since DR cos i'm just totally exhausted.


----------



## ScotchEgg

thanks guys. it knocked us for 6 - we hadn't really imagined the possibility of it not working, then the whole cycle was textbook perfect, it just seemed inevitable it would work.

we cried all weekend pretty much, but back to the grind now. both feel beaten down by it all but not beaten. we're so lucky to have more than one shot on the nhs.


----------



## Cjr

Big   to scotch egg, look after yourself Hun xx


----------



## Colesy

LouBH - Scan didn't go as planned I spent most of the morning in tears till I went to work then I felt I had to man up. I have to go back for another scan on Wednesday. None of the little one's have got bigger. I have 1x 11, 2x 17 and 1x 19 the nurse said awh it's not good and that it's only my first cycle. So I have left feeling ****. My E2 is 2800 
She told me next time they could potentially give me a higher does but it's too late now. 
They have not given me any rational to why they are going to re-scan me on Wednesday and not plan for ET or re-scan tomorrow!!

ScotchEgg - I'm really sorry for you news. I'm thinking off you xx


----------



## goldbunny

hi colesy sorry your follies aren't getting a move on - i went for scan this morning expecting them to be all jolly (the nurses and my follies) and booking me for e/c wednesday but no, apparently they want to rescan me wednesday too.. praying they decide e/c for friday ... my lining seemed to have gone back down to 11mm after having been measured at 13 last week, and my follies seem to have grown a little but not much, there's some at 12mm they are hoping will catch up a bit , i think. (sigh) so, had to go and buy some more menopur.. (£36) to add to the extra buserelin we'd already had to get.. what a week eh?


----------



## fifigee

Hi Colesy , cabin crew that fly long haul are not allowed to fly , as the body is under a lot of stress anyway when we are not even doing IVF and the nurses don't like us to be flying whilst stimming . We are up all night with jet lag and with the confusion of the time changes on top of the tiredness its a time where crew are allowed to take leave or unpaid leave .......for the second time of ivf the company makes us go into a ground job at the airport . I hope that helps hunny xxx


Colesy said:


> Cdawson - Hope work wasn't to bad and u are now sitting with your feet up x
> 
> goldbunny - Good Monday Morning
> 
> fifigee - Hope you don't mind me asking why are you not allowed to fly?
> 
> mrsc75 - I think you can exercise as normal up until EC then nothing!! I joined the gym but haven't been at all since DR cos i'm just totally exhausted.


----------



## LouBH

Again scotch egg so so sorry to hear that. Look after yourself and big hugs to you both.


----------



## LouBH

Colesy that is strange. Did they say that was it for this time or going to scan again and see? I only have that many follies actually less. I'm not sure how E2 affects it though. They don't seem to do any other tests for me. I hope that the scan is a good thing. It's hard not knowing and having to wait again to find out what's going on.

Goldbunny, hope your follies grow for Wednesdays scan. Keep them warm and rest up until then.

x


----------



## fifigee

sending hugs i am sorry you are upset ........its not fair x 


Colesy said:


> LouBH - Scan didn't go as planned I spent most of the morning in tears till I went to work then I felt I had to man up. I have to go back for another scan on Wednesday. None of the little one's have got bigger. I have 1x 11, 2x 17 and 1x 19 the nurse said awh it's not good and that it's only my first cycle. So I have left feeling poop. My E2 is 2800
> She told me next time they could potentially give me a higher does but it's too late now.
> They have not given me any rational to why they are going to re-scan me on Wednesday and not plan for ET or re-scan tomorrow!!
> 
> ScotchEgg - I'm really sorry for you news. I'm thinking off you xx


----------



## TheYankee

Goldb - hope the follies grow!

Colesy - sounds like they want to give a chance for e little ones to catch up, but you do have 3 the right size and all you need is one good one!

Lou - hope your EC goes well on Thursday!

Faye - hope sniffing isn't too bad for you.

Scotch - so sad about the BFN.  Hugs babe!

Wombat - you made me laugh...best of luck with your next scan

Laura - hope that you can continue with this cycle and don't have OHSS.

CDLawson - hope you feel better!

AFM - I'm tired..but happy that things may be moving forward.  Bring on Friday!


----------



## Suujji

sounds like its been a real kakky day for some

Scotchegg, I'm so sorry honey. My thoughts are with you and your partner, big hugs   and my thoughts are with you both xo

Colesy, I'm sorry todays scan wasn't as you expected, good luck for your scan on Wednesday  

Carla I hope your day improved and that you have the most relaxing evening. x

I'm really sorry your scan wasn't great Goldbunny, I have my finger crossed for your scan Wednesday  

Good luck with tomorrows scan Wombat. 

Hi Laura, I really hope everything goes smoothly for you tomorrow, I really do. Please keep us posted xox

Hi Yankee I'm glad everything went well today, fingers crossed you can start stimming on Monday.

I hope all is good for your scan tomorrow Wombat

Fifigee-its my first proper scan on Wednesday too-lets hope we both have good ones  

Just a quickie, being moaned at the my dinners getting cold! I hope that tomorrow is 100x better for everyone, big hugs to all xox


----------



## jblox78

Evening Ladies!

Scotchegg - so sorry to hear you've had a negative - but I am keeping everything crossed that you will get a positive when you test on your OTD  

Yankee - glad you're moving forward again - here's hoping you have no more delays...

Colesy - fingers crossed that you can move forward to the next stage - sounds like you have enough follicles and the little ones could still have a growth spurt...

Goldbunny - hope your scan goes well on Wednesday...  I've read that lining needs to be 8mm so sounds like you're doing well despite the different readings...

Wombat - thanks for the good wishes - hope your scan goes well tomorrow!

Laura - thanks to you too!  Hope EC goes well tomorrow - if it's anything like my experience you will be absolutely fine...

 to everyone else - we're getting so busy on here I'm almost losing track!!

AFM - I am officially PUPO!!!!!  After a very nerve wracking weekend we had 2 embies put back this afternoon - one 6 cell and one 7 cell - the doc seemed pleased and said they were good quality so we are very excited!  I must say I'm feeling a lot better now they're back where they belong - in a weird way I feel more in control!!

Jen xxx


----------



## Colesy

goldbunny - maybe we will both be e/c on Friday. How long have you been injecting? and where you are trying? Perhaps the lining was just measured in a different place if you folicules are growing then I don't think they worry about your lining. I was told I needed it to be above 8mm.  I take it your paying privately......

fifigee - I think that sound's like your company are looking after you? I understand the whole jet lag feeling. I recently changed jobs motivation being night shifts. Now I work M-F 8-4. When do you have to go back? I am flying post ET and I'm extremely nervous have you got any information on flying.....post ET


----------



## Colesy

TheYankee - Hope you have woken up

LouBH - Good Luck for EC, Basically they said my E2 is low enough I'm not yet at risk of OHSS. I had around 40-50 folicules at my baseline scan....They are re-scanning me on Wednesday hoping that the others will have grown. They said when the other's get to 21-22mm they are not viable so I might lose my biggest one's.....

LauraHC - Finger crossed for you.....awaiting to find out how you get on#

Suujji - Thank-you 

jblox78- Hopefully finger crossed for Wednesday. Fingers crossed for your results. When are you officially allowed to test....will you wait?


----------



## Cjr

Jblox - yey on being pupo! Enjoy it, here's to the 2ww! 

Well ladies I went for my egg collection today,totally terrified a) that I wouldn't be out called and that I might feel it happening b) that there was no eggs! Anethatist asked me "are you as terrified as you look!"   ymmmm.....yeah! I shouldnt have worried at all, to those who are going this week, don't worry, I was nearly sick thinking about it all today and I really shouldn't and should  have saved my energy....they got 16 eggs!   I couldnt belive it and asked the nurse to tell me again!  

Good luck to everyone this week, will read posts tomorrow while I'll be taking it easy allllll day and waiting for that dreaded phone call.....on to the next thing to worry about then........ 

 to everyone xx


----------



## goldbunny

wow cjr great eggies!


----------



## Cjr

Thanks gold bunny, just   ing that there are a couple of mature ones in there x


----------



## wombat13

Just a quickie as we're about to go back to the clinic again!
A huge wooo-hooo! For jblox on being pupo!! Congrats hon, put your feet up for the 2ww! 
And well done Cjr for that amazing no of eggies, wow! You must be chuffed!
Please keep everything crossed for us today xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good morning ladies !! Well another day down ! ha! Didnt sleep too well last night again, but feel lots better than i did yesterday, just want to get the day over quickly today as i am finding work very hard at the moment.

Faye - good luck with D/R hunny!! regarding work i kind of had to tell my work really because my clinic is so far away i would defo need to tell them for when i need time off etc. The only downside i regret is the managing director suggested i tell the office what im going through so they know were i am when im off etc, but now with the whole office knowing just makes it ten times worse. I feel like i have to talk about it when i dont want to, they ask silly questions, and because none of them know exactly what im going through really do just come out with the wrong comments !! So work knowing i think does defo make it harder 

Colesy - sorry to hear your scan didnt go to well , is there a chance that they could still grow yet by your next scan tomorrow? May i ask what does E2 stand for??

Goldbunny - thinking of you and hope next scan is lots better

Jen - good luck at you 2ww hun , rest and put your feet up and fingers crossed for you

CJR - wow thats brilliant news on your eggies !!! How exciting, bet you cant wait for the call today, hope they all coming along nicely 

Wombat - thinking of you today !!!

Have a lovely day ladies

xxx xxx xxx Carla xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sorry ladies just another quick question, but has anybody put on weight while D/R with buserelin?? xxxxx


----------



## KELZ29

Morning ladies,
Hope everyone is well 
Well i had my E/C yesterday, we got 12 egg's  which i was pleased about 
I am just   that the phone call today is positive for us   
Still feeling a little sore and uncomfortable with it this morning but have not had to take any pain relief yet so thats good 
Well done to all other ladies who had E/C yesterday, and sending love and hugs to all that have lost the battle this time round 
Well i shall update later after the call, fingers crossed its good news oh i  
Have a lovely day ladies
Love,Hugs and Babydust
        xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Brilliant news Kelz !! xxxx


----------



## fifigee

12 eggs Kelz is a lovely number ....great news


----------



## Cjr

Wombat - got everything crossed for you today Hun, good luck 

Cdawson - I did put on weight while on Buserelin, but even more so on Stims, well I am still bloated more than anything to br honest, what day are you on?

Kelz29 - cycle buddy! Well done on your 12 eggies,   ing for godd news for us both today.

Have a great day ladies


----------



## TheYankee

Kelz & Cjr - great numbers!  Woo hoo!

Wombat - best of luck today on your scan!

CD - I gained a bit of weight as well, though much of it felt like water weight

Jblox - yay for being PUPO!  Crossing fingers for you during your 2ww!

Best to everyone else.  I'm still a bit woozy from the general anesthetic - didn't have a great night's sleep - felt heart racing and breathing was weird.  Feel a bit better today but out of it.  Yeah, works going great (should have taken day off).  Happy Tuesday!


----------



## mrsc75

So sorry to hear your news Scotch Egg, big hugs to you  
do you have an idea of when you will be able to start the cycle again, do you give it some time until you are ready?

Sorry that some of your scans havent been what you wanted either, it just makes you relaise in a small group of people at similar stages how things can be so different.   that theres some good results this week.

great news about the egg collections Kelz and Ljr! I feel like I still no very little about this whole thing, other than being incredibly tired I feel like its all not happeneing yet, this down regging bit feels like a really long process and Im still not sure if Im doing it right, sometimes i dont feel if it went up my nose or not!

about work, for me I've told my immediate team as theres only a few of us and we need to plan things in our diaries quite tight, I work for the NHS so obviously they have to be flexible for me and our Trusts policy is special leave which I have to agree with my boss.  she's been pretty good about it really, she can be a bit of an **** lately about work but with this she seems to be quite understanding.  
I dont want many poeple at work to know because there werre times when people found out i was broody and trying for a baby that the question every week was 'any baby news?' you feel like saying 'do i look pregnant like nob head?'  anyway..... theres my morning strop!! I have noticed im a bit irrational this week lol

Massive geordie hugs and baby dust for you Jen 

xx


----------



## LouBH

Jen, great news on being Pupo.  good luck for 2ww

Kelz & Cjr fantastics news on the eggs. Looking forward to hearing about their performance last night. 

Wombat, how did you get on?

Colesy, so hope you are also dong EC this week. It all looks good so fingers crossed.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today. 



X Lou


----------



## smurfy123

Hello everyone!  

Kelsey and cjr - fab news about EC!  

Wombat - good luck for today! 

Wibble wobble - I always get told they have to find notes whenever I.ring for.anything. its so annoying! Hope u get an answer when they call you back and have found notes.  On another note I have HTC phone too and the battery life sucks!! Charge it up at least once aday sometimes more.

Going 4 baseline scan tomorrow.so here's hoping that I can start menopur then and feel less muggy headed.


----------



## Mrs Davies

CJR - oooo great so i have more weight gain to look forward to when i start the stimms haha    i am on day 19 of buserelin. Dont mind gaining weight if i end up pregnant , thats different, but feeling as rubbish as i do d/r and gaining weight kind of adds to the pressure doesnt it !   Hope you are well xx

Mrsc - you did make me chuckle !  

Smurfy - good luck for scan tomorrow hunny!  

Hope you are all having a nice day ladies !! Mine so far so good, a nice stroll with the dog tonight which im hoping will ease my headaches i keep getting 

Lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## KELZ29

Afternoon ladies,
Well i got the phone call, there was only 10 mature eggs out of 12 and 9 fertilised last night     
We are so happy, fingers and toes crossed my little embryos keep growing      
I hope all is well with everyone today.
I will let u no when E/T is, either thursday or saturday they have said.
Love,Hugs and Babydust
            xxxxx


----------



## Cjr

Cdawson - so sorry about the info   the good news is that once you start Stims them dull headaches will go away eventhough you wil be taking Burserelin as well....nuts I know! Takingthe dog of a nice walk of an evening really helps, that exactly what I was/am doing, totally blows the cobwebs away   good luck to you, hope everything goes well for you and trust me once you start Stims (and that woulnt be long for you now) time really goes quickly......oh and as for work, I had to tell a few 2, but I have asked them to not ask me questions at all and I will inform them if it's needed (like if it works!) we don't need the added stress of them asking all the time, I did ask the to respect my wishes in that which they totally understood. Hope it helps.

Kelz29 - yey on your 9, that's fantastic   bet  your thrilled! X


----------



## fifigee

kelz ....9 fertilising is great woo hoo !!


----------



## C-M-F

Hi All

Wow, just had to do a massive catch up, so much going on for us all.

ScotchEgg - so, so sorry hun  

Kelz - well done with the ec, fab number to be fertilized 

jblox - lots of r&r for you sweet,   for a happy result

Carla - you really are having it rough sweet aren't you,  , hopefully you'll be better once you start the stims.  Walking the dogs is always a good pick me up I find, no matter how yukky the day has been I always feel better being greeted (for which read flattened by) 40kg of German Shepherd and my DH Clumber spaniel.  Between them and my horses, they keep me going. 

Goldbunny & Colesy - hope your scans go OK & the follies have got their act together.

Smurfy - good luck for your baseline scan, fingers crossed all looking good

TheYankee - anesthetics are weird things, hopefully you'll feel more normal as the day goes on.  Really hate that feeling of not quite being in touch with reality that you get after a general. 

I know I've missed a bunch of people - soooo sorry, but if I tell you that I managed to wash my hair with Sanex shower gel this morning instead of shampoo you'll probably get the general idea  

afm: have scan on Thurs, hopefully they'll tell me to start stims on Friday.


----------



## Cjr

The phone call came! Out of my 16 eggs, 11 fertilised   

Going for ET on Saturday but if the numbers drop dramatically by tomorrow it will be thursday.   that they stay strong, grow little once grow      

X


----------



## Cjr

P.s I really can spell! It's this phone playing silly beggars! Sorry ladies


----------



## C-M-F

cjr -    and   that they stay strong and healthy


----------



## LauraHC

Hi All 
Just a quick one from me - 18 eggs, bloods fine so they are going go go ahead with the fresh transfer (unless I get ill.) I honestly nearly cried when they said that my bloods were fine! Am very happy with 18 eggs too but now have a tense wait for tomorrow - fertilise little ones!!  
Much love to everyone - I will do a bigger post later when less sore. 

Laura x


----------



## LouBH

Kelz, CJR, great great news on the embies. Lots of growing wishes being sent their way. Very exciting

Laura, congrats on the eggs news. That is a good number now it's their time to have a bit of fun and fertilise away. Good news on the bloods too. 

Well done ladies.


----------



## Fayec1976

Thank you cdawson and Yankee, not feeling too bad so far, just bit tired.
Hope you sleep better tonight x

Convinced there is an art to this sniffing thing!

I haven't told work as just got a new boss who haven't met yet so will be play it by ear.

Hope you get some good fertilised eggs laurac - my scan shows I have only about 10 follicles in total so not expecting a huge amount due to my reduced egg reserve.

Cjr - wow 11 fertilised that's amazing!

Kelz29 good luck for the transfer.


----------



## wombat13

Hi girls. been really up and down today. scan this morning looked really good, one follie over 18mm, two at 17mm and another three or four at 16mm, so I was hoping I could do trigger shot tonight. Then they said they needed to do another blood test (which is the most painful one i've ever had; my poor little arm is really bruised already!) and the nurse said they would call me this afternoon to let me know whether to do trigger shot today or tomorrow. Well, I have been sat by the phone since I got home from work at 2pm and no-one has called, or left a message, and I've just tried to ring them and their office is shut! (I thought it was 5pm, but it's 4.30pm!)
what do I do now? I don't know whether I should take another stim injection or trigger shot tonight... 
sorry, selfish post, but I'm really angry and upset that they haven't called...  
congrats to everyone who had fab numbers on their EC, I really am happy for you, I just want to get to mine!
wombat hugs xxx


----------



## Cjr

Wombat- I would call the emergency line to ask for advice x 
But if they wanted you to trigger tonight they would have called with the exact time to do so, 36 hours before egg collection. GL


----------



## MrsMacD

I agree with cjr, if there's an emergency number call it. These places can be an absolute nightmare for getting back to you.


----------



## wombat13

thanks cjr, yes, i was thinking of that, but not sure if it counted as an emergency? I suppose it does if I might inject myself with the wrong thing!!  
grrrrrr xx
ps - congrats on your amazing 11 embies!   x


----------



## wombat13

thanks mrsmacd, i think i'd better go and call them right now before I stress myself out any more!   x


----------



## KELZ29

Well done cjr on your fertilisation    
Fingers crossed laura for good numbers i will   for you tonight.

Hope everyone else is doing ok today so far.
I am still in pain and discomfort from E/C yesterday   hope our little embies our doing well and growing well tonight!  
       
Love,Hugs and Babydust to all
          xxxxx


----------



## wombat13

Typical, I had just looked up the emergency number and then the clinic called - trigger shot is tomorrow which means EC will be on Friday! 
so that was a storm in a (chamomile) tea cup!  
Laura, congrats on your eggs and bloods  
Kelz - great news, sending lots of   for your embies xxx
AFM- one more night of Gonal-F "fun"... then another hurdle will be hurdled and on to the next exciting step   
wombat hugs to all, sorry for stressing out! what a silly wombat...   xxx


----------



## smurfy123

Good luck with trigger injection and 4 Friday wombat!


----------



## MrsMacD

Wombat don't worry you weren't being silly. What else were you meant to think when they were closed and hadn't called you back. I remember when doing my first IUI I thought I had injected too much as it was from 2 separate pens. I ended up phoning at least 6 different no's (nurses, PA's etc) then the emergency no despite being clinic opening hours because no-one would answer their phone. By the time I'd finally got hold of someone I realised I hadn't overdosed at all Doh! Good luck with EC on Friday


----------



## wombat13

thanks girls! feel a lot better now I know what's going on! Honestly though, I'm bad enough at the best of times worrying about doing the wrong thing, let alone for something so important as this!  
this whole process will never cease to amaze me; how it can lift you up and cast you down in an instant - honestly thought I was going to cry earlier, whereas at the scan I was beaming watching my little follies! 
anyway, hope you are both well, what is going on with you? thanks so much for the support xx


----------



## Cjr

Glad your sorted wombat, I would have been the same. Good luck Friday can't wait for some more good news on here!


----------



## wombat13

thanks cjr, i don't feel so much of an idiot now!  
it is great getting good news on here isn't it, a boost for all!
fingers crossed we've all got something   to post about soon
xxx


----------



## Suujji

Just a quickie whilst I sit with a hot water bottle and watch TOWIE!-(Guilty Secret)

Wombat, I'm really glad you got things sorted-so exciting that its all happening on Friday, bet you can't wait. x

Sorry to hear your still in pain KELZ29, I hope it goes real soon but great new on the number fertilised. 

Laura, that's great news on your egg collection hon. Fingers crossed and   they all fertilise for you. x

Cjr fantastic news on your 11 fertilised eggs, I would be a  too!

smurfy123 good luck with your base line scan tomorrow, I hope you get the go ahead for menopur 

Carla, I hope you have had a better day today. Buserelin has bloated me too and to be honest the Gonal f hasn't helped but I remember resembling a beached whale during the IUI's last year, so I have just got my fat pants out and tell myself its just another of the many side effects I've had during this whole experience!

AMF. OH has been lovely since his lapse the other week, I've allowed him a night off to watch the footy at a mates house! He's asked if he can come to the scan tomorrow, which I'm glad about as I'm actually bricking it, petrified I'm going to have no follicles growing, or if I do only one or two. Nothing to do but wait I s'pose, thank god its in the morning!

Have a lovely evening everyone 

Susy xox


----------



## LouBH

Smurfy, good luck with baseline scan tomorrow. It starts to feel a bit more real when you get to that stage.

Susy, great news on OH. It's nice to have them there if they can be there and they feel more involved. It's a scary thing at every stage so hope you have plenty of follies.  I only have a few but still going for EC so don't be too worried if it's only a few. My DH loves TOWIE although he tries to say its me.

Wombat, cool that you have EC on Friday. I was hoping they'd let me trigger last night but no they made me wait 1more day too. Funny about your little stress. I do that all the time.

x Lou


----------



## LouBH

Goldbunny, hope your scan goes well tomorrow.   for EC news for you.

How was your walk Carla? Headaches gone I hope. I definitely put on weight. I can't wait to get home and get into my trackies on these days.


----------



## Mrs Davies

hey ladies hope that you are all having a lovely evening !! 

CJR - Aww i hope that the headaches do stop once i start the stimms, it is crazy how even though i will be on the same dose the side effects ease off.   Good idea about work too i think i might just pluck the courage up to say that to my collegues if it all gets too much, thank you !! Wooohooo about your 11 eggs fertilising ,   thats a great number hunny!! Praying for you that they stay healthy.  

CMF - yeah i do feel like i have been having it really tough,   but it has been so up and down, and i dread each day because dont know how i am going to wake up feeling. Usually whenever i feel like this i would just hit the road for a long 10 mile run or something, but with that off the cards at the moment long walks it is instead. aww do you have horses and dogs? Bet they keep you busy ! Hope you scan goes well Thu and w will be starting stimms same day hehe  

Laura HC - wicked number of eggs, hope you are not too sore , praying for them all to get jiggy haha  

Wombat - glad you got sorted out and worry over , eeeeeekkkkk soon be E/C for you !! 

Susy - yeah you are right maybe time to just stick some baggy pants on and not worry about it hey !!! Side effects list is endless for me haha hope your scan goes well tomorrow, and awww good news on DH going too

LouB - my walk was lovely thank you, and the sun even came out too !!  I did a nice hour walk with 2 of my dogs then came home and had tode in the hole mmm I also did a little bit of retail therapy after work to cheer me up too!! I feel shattered now so hoping that i get a good nights sleep !! Going to go to bed and listen to my self hynosis cd and hopefully drift off zzzzzzzz How was your evening? Hope you are doing well  

Baby dust to all you lovely ladies  
xxxxx sweetdreams too, love Carla xxxx


----------



## Buttley

Just wanted to wish you ladies the very best with your cycles      

Michelle Xx


----------



## Colesy

Cjr - 11 eggs really great news fingers crossed for you

wombat13 - Fingers crossed for you, your scan sounds great hopefully I will have a scan like yours tomorrow. Maybe we will be going for EC together. Where are you being treated again?

Cdawson - Hopefully they will have grown for my scan tomorrow. I suppose they are hopefully otherwise they would have stopped. E2 is estrogen level. I did'nt put on weight DR but it is a know side effect so I was very careful

KELZ29 -I'm glad your egg collection went well. Hopefully by now your pains will have settled. 9 eggs is brilliant fingers crossed it will be a Saturday transfer for you and you have some to freeze

LouBH - Thanks Lou I'm hoping for Friday but I guess it's not in my hands

smurfy123 - Good luck for your baseline scan

LauraHC - Brilliant news, Did they tell you what your level was?


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good luck to all ladies who have scans, e/c or e/t today !!! Praying for you girlies !!  

Thank you Buttley how lovely of you !!  

Colesey - arrrr yeah i see now that does make sense, im still not 100% sure what all the abbreviations mean yet . Hope you are well.

Well so much for a good nights sleep ladies, i did everything i could possible do to try and make sure that i got just 1 good nights sleep !! Ive probably had about 3 hours at the most, after tossing and turning and getting angry with myself for hours i just decided to get up!! I might ring the clinic today and see if they can suggest anything because its getting silly now  another long day ahead  

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## fifigee

Thanks for the good luck for scan .......mine is at 10 am .....up now getting ready and it really is starting to annoy me all this rain !! ......feeling a tiny bit achey in ovaries but not much hope that isn't a bad sign xxx


----------



## fifigee

Hello lovely ladies . Back from scan and all is good . My lining is at 10 , it needed to be above 8 she said ....also I have 5 follicles on Right , varying between 10mm -14 mm , the left ovary is hiding behind my 6cm fibroid , so after an internal scan and a tummy scan the sonographer could only see 3 all measuring 14mm and she said there could be more but she wasn't sure , so total is 8 the moment so I am happy with that . Next scan on friday so its all getting exciting and she said as they will probably grow by then she will probably see more


----------



## LouBH

Great news Fifigee. That is a good number and they are good sizes.  it's a nice feeling when there are some. Keep growing follies.


----------



## fifigee

Cheers LouBH     I am really feeling like we are getting somewhere


----------



## wombat13

Hi girls, just got the call, trigger shot at 10.30pm tonight, then EC at 10am on Friday, woo-hoooo!  
feel excited and scared; I just hope they manage to get some eggs after all this! 
hope you are all well - looks like friday will be a busy day!!
love
wombat xxx


----------



## wombat13

ps - Colesy, hope your scan went well today, I was thinking of you egg buddy!   xxx


----------



## goldbunny

ooh wombat i have my trigger 9:45 tonight and e/c 9:45am friday! almost snap! good luck!!!


----------



## wombat13

yay goldbunny! we'll be doing it all "together"!   
do you have butterflies in your tummy?! (maybe I can kid myself it's an extra last-minute follie growth spurt!)  
xxx


----------



## wombat13

oh, and this obviously:
         
xxx


----------



## LouBH

Wombat and Goldbunny that's excellent news.      

x


----------



## LouBH

Carla hope you got through the day ok. It's almost over and one day closer


----------



## smurfy123

Wombat & goldbunny - glad to hear your.news. fingers.crossed.for.your next scan! 

Fifigee - good news about your follicles! Keep them nice and warm with hot.water.bottle
   


Cdawson - hope u get a better.night's sleep tonight. Must be something in the air as I've been the same - suddenly started with night sweats along with the headaches! Poor DH is suffering with me getting up n down all the time too.  

Went for baseline scan today and Yippee been given all clear to start menopur tomorrow and go back for another scan next Friday! 


Fingers crossed buserelin effects wear off soon


----------



## SachaM

Evening ladies!

Hope you don't mind me joining this so late on! There are lots of posts so far and its hard to keep a track of you all!

*Wombat13 *- Today my EC has been brought forward to this Friday so we will be at the some point....are you nervous?! Im really really excited as the last few months seemed to of dragged but not its all going so quickly! Have many follies did you have on your scan?

*LouBH* - best of luck for tomorow! Hope all goes smoothly!

xx


----------



## Suujji

Hi ladies,

Yay, I have more than one follicle! The nurse counted 6 on each side and a lining of 7.79. Bizarrely, one follicle on the right is already 14mm-the others are 7 or below,  so we may loose that one come EC-sacrifice one for the many, or so they say. She did say don't count on all 12 but I'm just glad the twinges I'm feeling actually amount to something! Next scan Friday and still on schedule for EC next Wednesday.  

Hooray for Goldbunny and Wombat that's great news for you both-you will be EC buddies too.  Lots of   and  

smurfy123, really glad you have the go ahead to start Menopur on Thursday.  

Great news on your follies fifigee, lets keep our fingers crossed they keep growing  

Welcome sm86, looks like there's a few now with EC on Friday- my thoughts will be will you all. x

I hope none of you got caught in the rain today.   

Have a lovely evening all xox


----------



## Colesy

fifigee - Really happy with your scan & good luck on Friday

wombat13 - Congrat's I am joining you hun with EC on Friday, I will be going after you by the sound's of it. My trigger injection is 11.30 tonight with EC 10.30  Not much change in my scan they have all grown but no new ones. Hopefully they will collect 3


----------



## Colesy

goldbunny - Hey Well Done...fingers crossed for you on Friday

sm86 - EC Buddy 

Where are we all having treatment.....


----------



## SachaM

Just done my trigger shot - ouch! Got myself overly excited to do this, made the DH watch! Im first in on Friday 8am! DH is allready moaning about leaving the house so early! Men just dont get it! Praying thats my last injection now!  

Colesy - Im at the Leicester Royal Hospital - where are you? How are you feeling? 

Suuji, hello and thankyou! Not long for you now, the next week will go so quickly! 

xx


----------



## fifigee

Colesy , Wombat and Goldbunny good luck with EC ......

Carla how you feeling ? things moving quicker for you now ?

I am now looking huge in the tummy area .....not from food , but from the follies ......I look 3 months pregnant .......I like it though as I feel like something is happening inside me   feeling exhausted today , really really tired , no energy and just want to chill on sofa in tracksuit all the time .....I am really looking forward to seeing how my follies develop on friday scan


----------



## Colesy

sm86 - Well done on your trigger. I'm having treatment in Oxford via Cambridge. We too are just working out what time to leave....don't wanna panic if traffic is madness or anything unexpected.


----------



## SachaM

Colesy - exactly, our clinic is in the city centre and parking is limited, usually an hour wait to get in to the small car park so there's that to add in too! All worth it though....


----------



## Cjr

Welcome sm86  

Good luck everyone this week, thinking of you all   

Kelz29 - are you going in for ET tomorrow or saturday? Wanted to wish you luck hun x


----------



## smurfy123

Sm86 - welcome and good luck!

Suujji - great news on follicle.growth!  

Night everyone!

Carla - wishing you a restful night's sleep


----------



## KELZ29

Evening ladies,
Well done on all of you going for egg collection on Friday  lets hope you get lots of eggies   

Cjr- i am waiting for the embryologists to call me at 9.30 tomorrow to tell me if its tomorrow or Saturday, i am hoping for Saturday so we get to blastocyst, but even if it is tomorrow its still good i guess, getting nervous and hope our embies have been growing since yesterday and are of good quality        

I wish you all the best with this weeks treatments, and i will keep you posted with my E/T.
Love,Hugs and Babydust to all


----------



## LouBH

Evening all,

Well I'm off tomorrow for EC and a bit nervous. Hoping it will be ok and I have some eggs. 

SM86, good to have you here and exciting that you have EC on Friday. 

Colesy, glad to hear from you and excellent it's good news. 

Susy, keep those follies warm. Yay to lots of follies.

For the 4 ladies going for EC on Friday hope your trigger shot went well.  

Smurfy, great that you get to start Stimms tomorrow. 

 and   to all.

x Lou


----------



## wombat13

Hi girls, well the trigger shot is done, just feel a bit tingly and now off to bed in a high state of excitement! 
Hello there sm86, it's never too late to join in here! Cool that you will be going for EC on Fri too! Everyone on here will have to send out loads of   - that's you, me, goldbunny & colesy now! I'm both excited and nervous about it, I'm sure you know exactly what I mean!
Well, got to go to bed, nite nite, sleep tight little eggies and big wombat hugs to all xxx


----------



## wombat13

Good luck Lou for EC tomorrow xxx


----------



## Cjr

LouBH - good luck tomorrow   you will be fine, let us know how you get on, will be   for you.

Wombat - well done   GL Friday.

Busy week this week ladies     to all xx


----------



## Cjr

Kelz29 -         for both of us, they told me they would ring tomorrow morning if they needed me to go in tomorrow afternoon but if I don't get a call before lunch time then I go in at 10.45am saturday!   (they should phone me either way I thought as I'm panicking and I'll be at work and a huge meeting at 9am watching my phone!) Good luck, and let us know, hope we both have strong healthy embies   x


----------



## KELZ29

CJR-Good luck to you too hun, hopefully we get positive results i will pray for us both and everyone elses treatments..


----------



## MrsMacD

Things are fairly progressing on here. Want to wish everyone who is doing EC and ET this week the best of luck. Fingers crossed for lots of BFP's in the next few weeks.

I'm now on day 5 of 2ww and i haven't been thinking much about it. DH went offshore today for 3 weeks so I've a feeling the rest of it will drag and I'm sick fed of of the disgusting progesterone pessaries. Won't be glad to see the back of them!


----------



## wombat13

Was anyone else unable to sleep after trigger shot? Just been lying here stroking my tummy, feels like a mix of butterflies and AF type cramps... 
Got to be at work in two hours, Ho hum today should be fun! 
Wombat hugs to all, especially my EC buddies xx


----------



## smurfy123

Good morning everyone!
OMG - what a pillaver I had doing menopur injection 
this.morning. it took.ages trying to get all the liquid out of the powder vials and.ended up losing some wawater too. Any tips on getting rid of the air bubbles and not.wasting water? I did what nurse told.me.to do ie flick the top.of.needle.to.release bubbles.but still kept.getting lots of them!
Fifigee - totally understand where u were coming.from trying to get menopur ready!!! 

Makes buserelin injections seek like a breeze (even with the headaches!)
Advise much appreciated!
  

Good luck to everyone!
Mrsmcd - hope your 2ww is going ok? Try and relax - sending u lots of positive thoughts!     

Carla - hope u feel better today.


----------



## fifigee

Hi ya .....ok Smurfy as I am a pro now ....ha ha ha   God it took me 4 days to get comfortable with menopur , as you know I lost some on day 2 of it ....ended up ringing emergency number and nurse was running and stopped to talk to me , she was really nice , she said not to worry if a little was lost , but no less than 0.8 or 0.9 at the end reading ( we are meant to have 1.0 ) .....but anyway i will try to describe it to you so you dont lose any in future ....DON'T tale the needle out of each menopur powder until all liquid is in syringe , then you shouldnt lose any . If you are finding that when you draw up there is still liquid at the bottom then you just start again (without removing the needle ) does this make sense ?? , at the end yes flick the needle and the bubbles should go . any other questions just ask hunny xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good morning ladies - hope all is well
Loubh - good luck for egg collection today hunny!

Smurfy - sorry to hear that you have been feeling the same too, i slept lots better last night, but still got a killer of a headache that just wont go away! Hope your side effects wear off now your stimming, i start gonal f tomorrow woop woop Oh just ready your other post sorry to hear about your dilemma , one thing after another isnt it ,  Did you have to mix it every night ?? what a nightmare 

SM86 - hey hunny and good luck for e/c tomorrow, bet your excited !! hehe 

Fifigee - im feeling lots better today thank you apart from head ache! Took my 2 neices to the cinema last night and the little loves cheered me up ! awww thats funny, but yeah atleast you know that it is all doing the job , so i have more tiredness to look forward to then ? haha you excited for scan tomorrow? Will be thinking of you and look forward to hearing about it 

Kelz & CJR - fingers crossed that you both get the results we all want at your phone call today 

Mrs Mac d - hope you are being nice and relaxed in your 2ww!! Nearly half way there hun!

Wombat - sorry to hear you havent slept good and hope you get through the day !!!

AFM - 1 more sleep till i start stimming woop woop 

xxxx


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies,
I just got the happy phone call from the embrologist...our 9 embies are growing really well   
So we our going to E/T on saturday for blastocyst...      
Fingers crossed our little ones keep growing strong till then         
Good luck ladies for all treatments for the rest of this week    
Love,Hugs and Babydust
          xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Kelz - great news woop woop xxx


----------



## fifigee

Kelz thats fantastic super dooper news


----------



## KELZ29

Thank you ladies, 
just   our embies keep growing strong for us      
xxxx


----------



## C-M-F

Fantastic news Kelz  

To all you ladies having EC today / tomorrow - Good Luck   

Carla - glad to hear you're having a better day  

afm:  had bloods and scan this morning (7.00 in Notts, we live miles away so left the house at 5.30 a.m  )  Just had call to say they want me to start Gonal-F tonight and got next scan on Tuesday.  Is is silly to be excited about another injection?


----------



## LouBH

Hi all,

CMF, it's not silly. It's all very exciting and as you get onto the next step it's all the more closer. Starting stimms is a great step. It's amazing what you look forward to doing IVF  

Kelz that really is good news.   for you and your embies.

MrsMacD, hope the rest of your  goes quickly.   to you.

How have other scans and things gone today?

Afm: phew they got 3 eggs. Now they just need to get on with it and make some embies   . Won't find out until tomorrow how many fertilise but that's one more step down. For the ladies going to EC tomorrow it's not too bad. They really fuss over you which is nice. I remember nothing and when I woke I felt like I'd slept for  days. It was nice. DH is looking after me now and making me some food.  
Best of luck to you all.     

Hope all other days are going well.



x Lou


----------



## smurfy123

Kelz - that's fantastic news about envied! Good luck.for Saturday!

   
Fifigee - thx for.the tips.....u definitely are an expert now!
 

Cmf - good luck starting gonal f! U must be cream-crackered after such an early start today.

Carla - glad u r feeling better today. Hope head eases off! Yep you do have to mix the menopur powder vials every day (I'm on 5 vials of powder to 1.5 vials of water). Gonna follow fifigee's tip and see if I get less air bubbles)

Good luck to everyone else too! Can't keep up on here now as so many things happening with everyone!


----------



## MrsMacD

Lou great news on the 3 eggs. Fingers crossed for fertilisation of all of them. Loving all your animations!


----------



## KELZ29

Thank you ladies for your kind words.
LOU- lets hope your eggies and D/H swimmers get down and do the jiggy jiggy tonight    
Lets hope you get some good embies


----------



## zoehughes

hi everyone am completely new as this, hoping for some advice really. have just had appointment  to start ivf in July, so scared so emotional . have had a blood test to check my afm level?
have pcos husband is fine. tried clomid and metformin, and ovarian drilling not successful. 
xxxx


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone, how are you all?

I am a bit in shock!!!!! I was a few days late so I did a test this morning which came back   I couldn't believe it. So after what was the longest day at work I have just done another one, one of those ones that tells you how many weeks and it still says   2-3 weeks.

I am absolutely speechless - I was supposed to be going for my consultation for starting IVF in a couple of weeks. It's like my body knew somehow. May be sub-consiously I relaxed a bit more this month and had resigned myself to the IVF

Anyway I am going to the Docs tomorrow so I can be 100% sure but as for now I am officially PUPO!!!!


----------



## smurfy123

Hq - that's fantastic news! 

Lou - gr8 news about embies!


----------



## Fayec1976

wow hq that's fantastic news! What a lovely story. When I went in for my scan they said I had a really good egg about to ovulate so the nurse said my best advice is to go home and take advantage of that one! so we did! Had to start down reg on day 21 so don't know yet if it worked! Will find out at the weekend I guess. Had really hard boobs for about a week but hoping that's not my prolactin level elevating again.
Just spent nearly a grand on drugs would be typical I get pregnant before I need to use them- but I'd rather be pregnant and lose a grand if it means don't have to go continue i v f!

Regarding sniffing synarel, seem to only feel one side of my nose going through as I can taste it as soon as I sniff. Hoping that it'll be enough.

Oh and I hear of yet more pregnancies, my sister in law now her brother and cousins girlfriend....now the weather girl is flaunting it!

Good news on all your fertilised eggies x


----------



## goldbunny

welcome zoehughes, good luck with your ivf treatment.

it's amh levels they do blood test for - anti mullerian hormone i think it measures ovarian reserve.
afm = as for me. 
it is very scary and emotional, but actually i have found my first ivf cycle much easier than i thought it would be. of course all the excellent support around here helps no end. 

x


----------



## LouBH

Carla and Yankee, good luck with your scans and getting put onto stimms tomorrow.

Fifigee and Susy, hope you have some good follie growth tomorrow.

Jen, how's things with you? 2ww going ok?

Hq congrats on the BFP.

Welcome Zoe!

Evening to all. Good sleeps to all.

x Lou


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey CMF - thank you, yeah my day has been lots better, think my body is just getting used to being like a walking zombie now    haha Hope your day was well and you havent been too tiried after your early start, my clinic is pretty far from me too so i have to set off mega early when i have appointments too. Hope your first night of Gonal F has gone ok? I dont think it is crazy to be excited at all, i am excited to start gonal f tomorrow as well. we are 1 step closer then arent we  

Lou - great news about your eggs hun, and glad your experience was ok too. Got everything crossed for that call tomorrow hun.  

Smurfy - arrrr i see, i would be rubbish with them injections haha i only have 1 i have to mix myself and thats the trigger shot, im dreading that incase i do it wrong or spill it ha  

Zoehughes - welcome to the thread hun and the whole IVF journey  

HG1 - briliant news!!!!!!  

Well i am very tiried once again, and very full after my yummy home made lasagne so now time to hit the sack. Last day at work tomoz and first night of stimmulations !!! Woop woop !!  

Thanks Lou. no appointment needed tomorrow just have to start my gonal f injections along side my buserelin woop woop hope that you are well xxx  

Sweetdreams everybody !!! Speak tomorrow , and good luck to all who have appointments tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## wombat13

Nite nite everyone, feeling very nervous for EC tomorrow - good luck also to goldbunny, colesy & sm my EC buddies
Please send lots of     for us tomorrow morning! 
Love & wombat hugs to all xxx


----------



## Colesy

KELZ29  - Good luck for ET on Saturday your very luck to have 9 embroys

wombat13 - Good Luck Tomorrow Sleep Well

MrsMacD - Hopefully the wait is getting easier with excitment

C-M-F - It's good to be excited. Congrats on your scan

LouBH - Im glad you had such a good experience and well done on the 3 eggs. I hope I get 3 looking forward to hearing your results tomorrow

HQ1 - Congrats

Fayec1976 - Good Luck

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone bit of a quick post

Good Luck everyone tomorrow......nervous AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXXX


----------



## Cjr

Good luck to you ladies with EC tomorrow  

I didn't get a call today (clinic said they would call if they wanted me to go in for a 3 day transfer and if I didn't i would have a 5 day transfer on saturday at 10.45am   ) so I'm guessing that some of my 11 are doing well!   

Glad you got good news kelz29, fingers crossed for both of us   

Good night ladies xx


----------



## KELZ29

Congratulations HQ1         

Good luck and best wishes to all having E/C, scans and E/T tomorrow or in the next few days. sending lots of         

Love, Hugs, and Babydust
        xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fayec1976

Good luck gold bunny with your egg collection today. are they recommending ICSI because of your low AmH level? Mine was 4.98 and I too showed approx 9 or 10 follicles growing on my initial scan.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good morning ladies !! Happy Friday to you all , just wanted to wish you all good luck who have EC today , positive thinking ladies !      

CJR - Ive kind of got it in my head that most transfers are on day 2 or day 3 , so am i right in thinking that if they get lots of eggies then thats when they would go for the 5 day transfer?   Kind of does make sense if that is the case as they would have more to keep there eye on and see which ones develop better    - how are you feeling ? Praying for you that your little eggies are growing healthy & happy hehe      

Hugs to everybody and baby dust xxxx xxxxx xxxxx


----------



## Cjr

Morning ladies  

Cdawson - YES, if you have more than a few they wait untill day 5 for transfer to see which is the best quality but if you had less than a few they don't risk it and transfer on day 3, that doesn't mean that the day 3 embryos wouldn't servive untill day 5 it's just that they wouldn't take that risk into pushing them to day 5 and risking not having any for transfer. Hope that makes sense  

Good luck ladies with EC, looking forwards to hear the news later on! 

Xx


----------



## C-M-F

Morning All

Good luck with EC collection today ladies  

Welcome Zoe - this is my first (and only) IVF cycle and I have found the support on this site really really helps you through.  You will have massive ups and downs but take comfort from the thought that you are not alone.  Ask loads of questions and don't be afraid to admit if you need some help  

HQ1 - what fantastic news, so so pleased for you.

Cjr - good luck for tomorrow hun  

Hi Carla - was shattered last night, was asleep by 9 p.m. On one hand its great to get the scans done first thing so it doesn't eat into the working day but on the other, wow, its early    Have to say that the Gonal-F pen is just sooooo easy.  Teeny tiny needle that you can't feel, very user friendly.  Hope you get on ok with yours.

xx


----------



## LouBH

Morning,

Well the clinic rung me nice and early so I wouldn't worry. Out of my 3 eggs 2 were mature and have fertilised.   that they grow strong today   ready to come back to me tomorrow. Getting closer    

Very excited. Hope you're all well. looking forward to today's stories.

Carla, glad its straight in there now for you with no scan. Hope the first injection goes well.



X Lou


----------



## Cjr

LouBH - Great news!       got everything crossed for you......grow babies grow xx


----------



## smurfy123

Good luck everyone having EC today!!!


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!!

Haven't been on in a few days and it's getting very busy!!

Kelz, Lou and Cjr - good luck for ET tomorrow -   your embies get stronger and stronger...

Good luck with EC today wombat, goldbunny, colesy and anyone else I've missed!

HQ1 - congratulations!!!

AFM - am feeling OK - this whole situation is very strange - we are testing a week on Monday...  Have got DH's mum coming up for a week(!!!!!!!) on Monday - luckily she is leaving Sunday afternoon so will be gone by test date...  In one way I am looking at it as a distraction but in another I sort of want to be with DH alone to share this experience - plus she has been over excited about everything and thinks we are celebrating at each stage of the treatment - we are trying to remain positive but I don't want her to be going on and on about "what ifs" whilst she is here...

Jen xxx


----------



## Bisdil

Dear All, 

I have been secretly stalking this thread for sometime now and finally decided to bite the bullet and register!  It has been so lovely hearing how at each stage different people have felt and reacted to their treatment.  It's a real boost to read how everyone is getting on.  Even reading some sad news is so helpful as it's reminder this treatment is not a 'done deal' in anyway.  I have found it so useful to help me being realistically positive...to help prepare me mentally for whatever the outcome may be.  I hope everyone who has been in today is feeling okay and I look forward to reading how you all got on!

AFM (arrgggh... got to try and get used to this lingo)... I'm on day 9 of Buserelin so at a relatively early stage compared to most of you.  I have my first scan next Wednesday - feels like a life time away! This waiting game is so dull!  I just want to hit fast forward!

Wishing you all lots of love and luck. 

B x


----------



## C-M-F

OK - silly, neurotic question for all you ladies who are stimming.

I had my first Gonal-F jab last night and have just starting getting twinges in my right ovary area - is this normal so soon after the jab?  Should I be worried?  Am totally parnoid about OHSS?  Not feeling bloated, nauseous or anything but sharp twinges have been there for the last 1/2 hour and I'm gradually convincing myself this is wrong  

On a different note....

Hi Bisdil - welcome, glad to hear you're getting on well so far.  x

LouBH - great news, come on little embies, good luck for tomorrow hun.

Hi Jblox - you're very brave having the mother in law - mine is lovely but I couldn't cope with her at the moment.  Everything crossed for you  

xx


----------



## zoehughes

hi everyone thanks for being so welcoming! have found this site so helpful already!!
am hoping that i wont feel alone with this website as i know no one going through this!!

cjr- fingers and toes that it wrks for you!!!! am lucky enough to have help with the money so im doing 2/3 rounds depending on how hard/emotional i get as have found the last year of treatment heartbreaking so not sure how ill cope with ivf.

hope everyone is having a lovely day!!
good luck to everyone with their scans ect xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fifigee

Hello ladies well I am back from 2 nd scan and all is really goo. I now have 9 follicles ranging from 11mm -18 mm , most are around 16 mm , the nurses said its looking like scan Monday then EC on Wednesday still .My womb lining is 11.3 so thats great too. Cannot wait to hear how EC went for the ladies that had it today . Carla let me know how you are with the next drug ?! I am shattered , going to have a siesta today as off out into London for dinner tonight .


----------



## fifigee

Great news LouBH 


LouBH said:


> Morning,
> 
> Well the clinic rung me nice and early so I wouldn't worry. Out of my 3 eggs 2 were mature and have fertilised.  that they grow strong today  ready to come back to me tomorrow. Getting closer
> 
> Very excited. Hope you're all well. looking forward to today's stories.
> 
> Carla, glad its straight in there now for you with no scan. Hope the first injection goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> X Lou


----------



## mrsc75

Hello everyone and Happy Friday,

Sorry no personals but I have lost track!  I think its the Down Regging Brain  
I cant believe how many are having EC or ET right now, its amazing!! Good luck to everyone!

 Bisdil, your a week or so around where I am although your scan is a week earlier, I seem to be down regging for ages.... I know what you mean I want to fast forward too.

Am now day 12 of down regging and just feeling massively premenstrual, my AF is due at the weekend and while I was hoping for some spotting or something to let me know that the sniffer was working, it just feels like its coming.... am so impatient, want it to come and then be gone so that im down regged by my scan....

Whats supposed to happen with that?    The nurse told me I may have some spotting but have had nothing, does the AF usually come as usual, or is it heavier, lighter?  To me it feels like a massive ones coming, boobs are massive, quite a few cramps more than normal and want to eat eat eat.....

On the plus side me and the DH seem to be closer than ever, its a pity we cant have  cos we are having more of it for some reason!  is that hormones making me like that? lol  he's been a proper gem

Roll on the weekend girlies some rest and sleep for us hormonal bunnies.

Good luck everyone further down the road, praying for follicles and embryos to grow 
x


----------



## SachaM

Hi ladies,

But of a selfish post put I do hope everyone is having a good day and scans and follies are all doing well!

I was first in for ec this morning at 8, was in there a full hour as opposed to twenty minutes and they got 40 eggs!

Apparently so my dh told me I cried  for 20 minutes whilst coming round from my anaesthetic and could be heard in the waiting room so I must of scared of all the lovely ladies after me. Was really uncomfortable when I eventually came round and really whiney. Felt awful cramping down below...came home and straight to bed. Just been woken up by the cleaner coming in, god knows where my DH is.....snook back to the office I expect. Going to ring him and start my demands in true diva style!

Hope my fellow ec buddies went well today! Look forward to hearing everyone's updates.

Lots of love xx


----------



## mrsc75

Wow! sm86 I never even knew 40 eggs was possible!
Thats really nice that you are donating some too.
good luck with everything hope you feel rested!
Good luck with the fertilisation!!
xx


----------



## KELZ29

Hello ladies,
Well done to all the E/C and scan ladies today, all sounding positive   
I want to wish everyone going for E/C,SCANS,E/T in the next few days or next week the very best of luck  
I cant believe i am having my day 5 E/T tomorrow,i hope and   our little embie sticks and our dreams come true finally!    its so scary but exciting too, i just want to say to all the ladies on this site, a big
THANK YOU for all your advise and kind words it has been so helpful for me while going through this.It shows that we our not alone through all this.
Love,Hugs and Babydust
        xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SachaM

Absolutely gutted...   

Consultant just rang and spoke to my dh and said they actually got 43 eggs today but were going to abort the treatment as they feared I would be at high risk of ohss. Got to wait at least 3 cycles to settle down before FET. even more gutted as I'm a 45 day cycle.....

Nothing ever seems to go right for me. Seeing the consultant on Monday but I don't think my tears will make him change hs mind.

X


----------



## LouBH

Oh nooooo!!! Not fair.   I hope they change their mind.


----------



## TheYankee

Sm - I'm so sorry.  I really hope that you can move forward!

Kelp - good luck with your ET!

Mrsc - I got my period, though lighter and later...I think for two cycles it was 3 days late.

Fifi - the scan sounds great!

CMF - no answer for you but hope your injections go okay.

Sorry for missing people...hope all scans, ECs and ETs went well.

AFM - my scan did not go well.  Again my lining is too thick, which is what I thought the hysteroscopy was meant to take care of, so I'm flummoxed.  I have to go back again tomorrow and hope that 2 mm have gone in less than 24 hrs.  I'm angry and not hopeful, but if it is okay, then I start my gonal f and Menipur injections right away.  And then on Monday I find out the results of the hysteroscopy which, if bad news, would also stop treatment.  Honestly, I'm so over this experience and almost ready to give up.


----------



## wombat13

Hi girls, thanks for all your  
First the good news - they got 16 eggs this morning, which is amazing as I was only hoping for 6 from my one little ovary!
Unfortunately, just before I went down for EC, our consultant decided that would be the perfect time to drop the bombshell that I have a large polyp taking up most of my womb that may prevent embryo transfer... I was so shocked, I can't believe that I have been having investigations and dozens of scans for more than a year and a half, and just when I'm excited about becoming pupo at last, they say "actually this might be a problem.." I cried for ages..  
so now they are recommending that we freeze all of the embryos that we get, have the polyp checked to make sure it is benign and then get it removed before going for FET... I am devastated, but otherwise I think the polyp will affect our chances of a successful outcome...
BUT, it depends how many embryos we get; if it is a large number then we might ask them to freeze half at day2 and still try this time anway, even if the odds are reduced, just in case...
I'm so unhappy about this and don't know what to do for the best; we have to call the embryologist at 8am tomorrow to find out how many we have and then DH and I will have to make that difficult decision...
sorry for such a down post,I know people were hoping for good news, and I am still really pleased with my egg number, but all I wanted was to get a little embie on board, and if I have to deal with this polyp first then who knows when that will be...
love and wombat hugs for everyone else who had EC today, I hope you had better luck. Oh and they had to give me GA and then talk through this situation with us for ages, so we were at the clinic for 8 hours... 
yankee, so sorry to hear your news, I   things start to look up for you
love
wombat x


----------



## wombat13

oh sm86, i just read your post, I am so sorry hunny   
xxx


----------



## LouBH

Oh Yankee, hope everything goes ok tomorrow. Fingers crossed that your lining has reduced down.

Wombat, sorry that you are going through this. You've done so well and you have a great amount of eggs. Best of luck tomorrow.

Big hugs to you both


----------



## Colesy

Cjr - Good Luck for tomorrow fingers crossed for you. 

KELZ29 - Good Luck for tomorrow, we will be thinking of you

LouBH - Brilliant news that you have 2 embryo's. Are you having both placed back in? Good luck tomorrow

smurfy123 - Thank-you for the good wishes

jblox78 - Yes Jen Lot's going on at the moment. Hopefully your mother-in-law will distract you and not send you insane. 

Bisdil - Welcome 

C-M-F - I wouldn't worry you will be monitoring every twinge you get. Don't forget your getting hormones injected into you so everything reproductive wise will change i.e discharge etc

fifigee - Well done on a brilliant scan

mrsc75 - I never bleed on DR so don't wait on it too much, I spotted for 2 days and that was all 

sm86 - 43 egg's is brilliant and you are so kind to be sharing them. I know you must feel pretty ****ty that you can't have them put back in just yet. It will be worth the wait. It's tough listening to the advice though when all we want is to be pregnant. I'm not sure why you have to wait 3 cycles could they not let you start on your 3rd cycle? Perhaps you will be able to ask the question either that or like you say on Monday go in looking fab and maybe they will reconsider. Good Luck 
I hope you don't mind me asking but will you cousin be able to go ahead?

TheYankee - What is your lining? Is this a condition you have or are you not responding to the drugs?

wombat13 - Well done on the 13 eggs, I'm sorry you got your news, Im sure your pretty frustrated they should have picked it up earlier.  Let us know what happens tomorrow, Fingers crossed they will fertilise.

Everything went as well as good be for us this morning so we are waiting anxiously for our phone call tomorrow. Fingers Fingers crossed x x


----------



## jblox78

Evening Ladies,

Wombat - so sorry to hear your news - was there no way they could have told you about this earlier to prepare you??

Sm86 - sorry to hear your news too - more waiting is a killer when you've waited so long already but as the other girls have said - best to stay healthy...

Yankee - hope that lining goes down for you - I really hope you get to move forward this time...

 to everyone else...

AFM - have officially turned into a pig - ate a dinner that should have fed about 3 people tonight...  Hope I don't feel like doing that again!!!

Jen xxx


----------



## smurfy123

Wombat and sm86 - sorry to hear your news. Great to hear you both got soany eggs though. Big hugs to you both! 

Kelz and cjr - good luck for.tomorrow.  

Am now.on day 3 menopur and started getting twinges so fingers.crossed.its doing something. Still headachy at the mo so.drinking.gallons.of.water!

Positive weekend wishes to everyone!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good morning ladies !! Hope all is well today, lots of posts since i last came on so this may be a big one haha  
CJR - arr thank you yes it does make perfect sense actually. Praying for you that they get stronger and sronger hunny  
CMF - yes you are very right the gonal f pen was very easy to use, i thought i must of done it wrong at first because it seemes that i should of been doing something else   & didnt feel like i had done it right ! Felt weird jabbing twice tho!! Things we have to do hey - just read your other post, i was convcined i was getting twinges last night too ha, but dont know if it was just in my head , but i think it is meant to be normal anyway if we do. How are you today?
LouBH - great news on the eggs - praying your little eggies are stronger than ever today !!  
Jblox - hope you are well & managin to keep relaxed, yes very brave of you having mother in law there and with all the questions too which you could maybe do without haha hope you manage to stay calm, and hopefully it wil just make your week go faster hey  
Bisdil - welcome and good luck D/R
Fifigee - glad your scan went well, and hope you had a good time in London? So far so good with my gonal f !! Feel like the ball is really rolling now , this is when treatment really starts in my eyes, the last 3 weeks of d/r has felt like such a drag  
Mrsc75 - hope d/r is going well. I had a period still which was slightly late and heavier, but from what i have read there can be many different outcomes
Kelz - good luck for transfer today  
SM86 - so sorry to hear that your treatment may have to be cancelled, hope things may change for you  
Yankee - sorry to hear your news too and you sound down, hope you are ok. It is hard enough all this without our feelings having to go up down up down all the time, very hard to deal with it. Hugs for you  
Wombat - sorry to hear your news too, deary me _ thinking of you today and good luck  

Positive thinking and prayers for all of us and anybody that i have missed, hope all is going well for everyone what ever stage you may be at        

AFM - started stimmulation last night so hoping that side effects from d/r may start to ease off, but excited at the moment anyway because really feel like we are a few steps forward now hopefully my eggs and follicles are developing. Its Liams birthday today so taking him shopping for his present and going to make a day of it and get some lunch etc too ( maybe even a little treat or 2 for myself haha )  

Hope that you all have a lvely day - lv Carla xxx


----------



## Colesy

Morning Ladies,

Quick update to say we got a phone call from the unit this morning and our little embryo's are doing OK. They can't tell the quality of them all they have said they have fertilised. We are booked in for day 3 transfer on Monday however I we have discussed waiting till Day 5 but it could be risky....we will see come Monday.

Hope everyone else is doing OK?

xx


----------



## KELZ29

Thank you for the good luck.
Leaving in 10 minutes for E/T   
Fingers crossed this is our start of our dream            

Love,Hugs and Babydust
        xxxxxxxx


----------



## wombat13

Morning everyone, just a quick update from wombatville... we spoke to the embryologist this morning and, of our 16 eggies, 11 fertilised, which is great. After much heartache and a difficult night we have decided to freeze them all immediately. We know it's the sensible thing to do, to do what's best for me and the embryos and get this polyp sorted before we come back for transfer, and that we can't let our emotions get in the way. Then we had another call to say that one egg had degenerated so we now have 10 frosties.
Now I just have to wait for a referral letter from our consultant to fast-track us to polyp removal and then go from there - jblox, I don't know why no-one mentioned this before, it's not as if I haven't had enough scans for the past 18 months, they are putting in a clinical incident form about it but that doesn't make me feel any better!
I'm trying to look at it as just a little pause before we get back on track with creating our family, and pray that it will all be OK.
All the    and    in the world for all you lovely ladies, and maybe I'll catch up with you later down the line.
love
wombat xxx


----------



## goldbunny

colesy i have a day 3 transfer (all being well) on monday too! x 

horrible time yesterday with e/c but managed to squeeze out 11 eggs, some ivf some icsi, four embies two from each! very relieved! more detail in the cycle buddies thread..

love to all


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies,
Just an update for me...had E/T today...i now have 1 little blasto on board       
The embrologists were very impressed with our embryo's, all 9 went to blastocyst and looks like the other 8 will be frozen  
They said they were AA* blasto's  
So now time for the   fingers and toes crossed our little bubble sticks and grows stronger      
              
Hope you are all well today ladies.
Love,Hugs and Babydust to all
      xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TheYankee

Kelz - great news!  You are PUPO!  

Goldbunny - good luck with ET on Monday!  Grow embies grow!

Wombat - sad to have to make that decision but T least you have a plan in place.  Hugs!

Colesy - congrats on your embies and hope the best for Monday!

Cd - yay for starting stimming.  Hoping you are feeling better today!

Smurf - hope the headaches go away!  Hope the follies grow!

AFM - today was a whirlwind of emotion.  Went to CRGH and the normal doors were closed which confused me, but a workman came out and showed me the way in.  Checked in and eventually went for my scan.  The doc said that my lining was way too thick still.  I started to cry and she said she wanted to talk to my consultant as he was there about doing another scan on Sunday.  Poor propel who saw me in the waiting area...I'm sure I looked miserable.  My doc found me and told me he wanted to do the scan himself.  He knows that my womb lies weirdly, and when he did it found that the lining was at 5mm which is the max it can be to start...so I start stimming tonight.  I'm doing menopur and gonal f...scared of needles but going to try to do it myself.  I'm so happy and relieved!


----------



## LouBH

Hi lovely Ladies,

Yankee that is excellent news. Tears work a wonder. Enjoy those injections.  

Wombat, sad that you had to make the decision but you have some great embies. All the best for your FET.   

Kelz, congrats on the baby blasto. Keep growing little one. 

Carla, hope you got some nice treats. I tried to tell my hubby that on housewives of the OC one of the women got diamond earrings when she went for a boob job and asked what I'd get for EC. He got me a bar of chocolate and an 8 box pack of raisins. Very sweet.

Jen, I've been eating like that for ages. I'm going to look pregnant before I am.

Goldbunny and Colesy. Excellent news on the embies. Good luck for Monday.   

Hello to everyone else   

Afm: well today (day 3) I got my 2 embies put in. I always had a thought that if I had one top quality i would just put that one in but when I found out that I don't produce many eggs we decided to put both in. I'm now also pupo and in the   so very happy to be here.

Big  

x Lou


----------



## C-M-F

Hi all

sm86 & Wombat - so sorry things are not going to plan    Can't imagine how you both must be feeling.

Yankee - really glad your doc did the scan himself and your are good to go.  Curious as to why are you doing both Menopur and Gonal-F - sorry, very ignorant, I thought it was one or the other.  Does that mean you have 2 stims injections every night?  Yukky!!

Kelz - great news hun, way to go on the AA*.

LouBH - really pleased for you sweet.  Fingers crossed.

Goldbunny & Colesy - all the best for Monday, exciting times  

Carla - Gonal pen is scarily easy isn't it - I keep checking the little window to make sure its all gone in!   Did you have a good day, retail therapy is great for taking you mind off things  

afm:  feeling pretty pants acutally, have had a headache for 3 days, getting stitch like twinges, mainly on my right ovary side, tummy is a bit upset and just generally feel yukky.  Made worse by the fact that we are off we 4 friends to a fancy restaurant tonight and I couldn't feel less like going if I tried.  Hey ho - just keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end.  Power of positive thought and all that.

Take care all

Clare
xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Cmf - I don't know why I'm on both.  I am meant to do two but I keep seeing videos on how to mix them so I might do that.

Lou - congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## Bisdil

Wow- so much has happened over the last few days. I'm sorry I am not as good as the likes of Cdawson et al with the personal messages! They are so lovely to read! 

Wombat- poor you. Can't imagine the disappointment you must be feeling. Patience is seriously tested during this whole ordeal and you are having to wait, yet again. Just remember that it'll be worth it in the long run. Really thinking of you. 

Congrats and fingers crossed to you guys who have little embies in place. Here's hoping they grow and stay put!  

I now need to go and look up- PUPO and AF. I'm guessing AF is a period but I'm being think and can't think of what it stands for! 

My  AF (ha) was due yesterday but nothing! I'm day 10 D/R. Boobs are so, so sore and terrible period pains. I think it's normal not to have a period during DR (correct me if I'm
Wrong) but it is frustrating not to have had one yet. Of course it may just be late but in any case, I do hope it comes! 

I hope everyone is feeling okay and is having a nice weekend. CMF- you never know, an evening out might be just what the doctor ordered To take your mind off the fact you feel rotten! Here's hoping! 

B xx


----------



## stephieuk2

Hiya I have pcos and starting ivf soon fingers crossed me and my partner decided to come to America to try because there is no weight restrictions like back in uk everyone is so great here they know we are pushed for time and rushing it all through for us we have been in america since 10th of april and fly back home 3rd of july im still scared we wont have enough time but I guess they wouldn't have let us start things and paid out if we didn't.

I have just finished a 10 day course of progesterone 200mg and have a sonohysterogram on tuesday not sure what will happen after that im hoping we will get to start things going pretty soon after that.


----------



## TheYankee

Bisdil - PUPO stands for pregnant until proven otherwise or the to week wait and AF stands for aunt flo or, your period.  I got my period late after d/ring, so it still might come.  Do you have a scan to check for your lining soon?  Good luck!

Stephan - hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello ladies hope all is well !! Hope that you are all having a nice weekend so far!! Ive just put some comfy clothes on, The Voice on tv , a cup of camomile tea by my side and laptop on my lap to write to my little fertility buddies 
Colesey - good news that the little embies have fertilised chick, so will you only know Monday whether you will getting them transfered then or not?
Wombat - hope you are ok luvvie , i know it may be hard but try an think of the positives and you still have 11 fertilised embies which is alot and imagine if you had none ! You need to concentrate now on getting that polyp removed and your body in tip top condition ready for when they are transfered! We are all here if you need to chat  
Goldbunny - hope you are good and getting ready for transfer woop  
Kelz - good luck in your    wait hunny , all you smilies do make me laugh haha great news that you get that many to freeze too woop woop  
Yankee - very happy for you that you have started stimming 
Loubh - yes i got some lovely treats thank you !! It is actually Liams birthday today so he got more treats hehe but i was very happy with my purchases and new clothes always cheer a lady up hey ! Wow great news on your 2 embies put back in - fingers crossed for your   too !! eeeeekkk  
Clare - yes  i keep doing the same haha the needle does go in so much easier as well doesnt it !! Retail therapy defo takes your mind off things. My headaches havent eased off either, and i woke up with really bad tummy pains this morning, but it eased off as the morning kicked in. Hope that you enjoy your meal tonight !  
Bisdil - hey hunny i wouldnt worry i was the same waiting to start my af while d/r my boobs was terribly sore and it came a few days late so im sure yours will be here soon hehe
Stephie - good luck hun , enjoy your trip too while you are over there , make the most hehe

AFM - done 3 weeks of d/r and now on day 2 of stimms , feeling ok but side effects from buserelin havent really eased off yet. Went with my other half for a shopping trip today and it proper wiped me out haha after a few hours shopping and a nandos i was done in,  so we headed home and i had a 3 hour nap on sete haha feeling ok now and ready for a relaxing night with my lovely fiance   haha 

xx xxx xxx


----------



## Bisdil

Thanks ladies- good to know that AF should still come even if it is a little late. Yankee- I have my first scan on weds next week- which would make it day 14 on buserelin. The plan then is to start menopur on thursday. Does that sound normal or do some people have to wait longer? I suppose everyone is slightly different. 

Thanks for the help with abbreviations too! 

CDawson, Im not suprised you're tired after a shopping trip- I'm shattered at just being awake at the moment! I was hoping that once stimms start I will be less tired?! 

Oh, another thought- have you guys all done the milk thing? I've upped the water intake to 2 litres already but my clinic has told me to drink 2 pts of milk once I start stimms. I'm already peeing like a race horse -soz if that's TMI but I dread to think what it will be like when I start the milk! 

Cheerio for now. 
B x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Bisdil - i was on buserelin for 22 days before i started stimms, i was ready to start stimms on day 14 but they had too many people starting that weekend so i got put back a week.  So hopefuly you will be ready then!!! Yeah i was hoping starting stimms i would be less tiried too, but at the moment nope !!! haha   i am only on day 2 tho so hoping by my return to work on MOnday i have energy again!  

Im not sure about the milk?? If anybody else could give away any tips for me while i am stimming be greatly apprecaited !!!  

xxxxx


----------



## Bisdil

Cdawson...Oh- how annoying that you had a wait another week for stimms. I would be very cross to have to wait an extra week!  I suppose these things are out of your hands though and you just have to go with it! 

Ref the milk it's apparently the extra protein which is really good for growing healthy follicules. I was surprised that I haven't seen anyone mention it on here as my clinic said its normal practise for them to encourage people to drink extra milk...semi Or full fat. Not sure if anyone else has had this advice? 

B x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Bisdil - yes it was very annoying ,    i was upset at the time but just glad the ball is rolling finally now !   They seemed to of pushed me to the back of the que a few times so i am hoping thats a sign that good things come to those who wait hehe !!  
Well i am going to go and make myself a horlicks now with milk so that will count hehe !!! 
Enjoy rest of your evening hunny 

xxx


----------



## TheYankee

I read the same thing about drinking more milk...I'm just putting more into my cereal, decaf hot drinks and having one glass...I'm slightly intolerant so can't drink much more than that...maybe you could also add some yogurt instead?

I just wanted to announce that I just did my two injections on my own.  I am so proud of myself as I have gone through therapy in the past for a needle phobia and never thought I'd be able to do this.  It didn't hurt at all, though the menopur needle took a lot more "jab" to get it in (first two tentative tries bounced off my skin). Now sitting with a hot thingy on my tummy.  Injection sites are a bit itchy.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Yankee - mornning darling !!! Hope that you are well today, yeah good idea with the milk thing, i could maybe have some with chocolate nesquik too hehe yummy !!!    Am i right in thinking then that i should be putting a hot water bottle on my tummy now i am stimming too?? 

Big well done to you for doing the injections yourself, how brave !!! woop woop  
xxx


----------



## wombat13

yaaay for yankee for getting over the first injection hurdle!    
CDawson, I found a hot pack really helped, it is supposed to encourage the follies to grow but, whether that's true or not, it is really comforting, especially after you've just stabbed yourself!!  
best of luck to you both  
love wombat xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

awww thank you Wombat - i have like a heated bean bag thing so might get a hot water bottle later because the bean bag doesnt stay hot for long enough haha - anything that may help i will try hehe  
Hope you are well hunny and managing to stay strong xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i can't sit still long enough to keep hwb in place but i loved walking around with a fleece blanket wrapped tightly round my middle! plus it warms back and front at the same time..


----------



## wombat13

sounds like i'm an amalgamation of you both - I had a heated bean bag that I put on my tummy, then covered that with a fleecy blanket while sitting on the sofa - it stayed cosy for ages, and I highly recommend it! In fact, I think I might just keep on doing it anyway..!
thanks cDawson, I'm bearing up today, bit teary but trying to focus on the positives xxx


----------



## goldbunny

wombat you positively have 10 embies which is 6 more than me! so you win! . 

plus half mine are icsi and half ivf and i wasn't told til after we did that that they won't mix them going back, so if one of each survives i can't put them back together, and if i freeze two and they're not both the same, i will only be allowed to defrost one or the other, or waste one.. could get complicated! everything crossed that i still have four on monday.


----------



## wombat13

thanks goldbunny xxx
i can't get up now because I have everything crossed for you!!   I will be   that all your little embies stay strong, and then all you will have to decide is which pair to put back!!
  xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i don't know if there is any difference between freezing icsi embies and freezing ivf ones i guess i will have to ask monday. But, i read somewhere that statistically ( you can't always trust statistics) that ICSI improves your chances of a girl (slightly) because they randomly select a sperm whereas IVF improves your chances of a boy (because male sperm tend to get there first). So for me i would rather try the ICSI ones first because i think i would like a girl - of course it doesn't mean a thing really because we have no idea of our four embies which are which or whether they are all the same. It's kinda curious wondering though. 
They might have clinical reasons for doing one or the other first or if any embies don't make it that might make the decision for us. but if they give us a free choice i'd put the ICSIs back.


----------



## NP

Hi girls! Sorry to jump in. I ready what you said about not mixing. Have you any idea why? I had an ICSI pixie and a IVF embie put back and nothing was mentioned about issues with mixing. All they said was hospitals like to know statistics of each and if one embie made it they wouldn't know which for their stats. 
Sending you lots of baby dust! X


----------



## smurfy123

Yankee - proud of you for.doing.your.own.injections!  

Goldbunny - fingers and toes crossed for you   

Wombat - hope u are keeping ok?

Carla - I too have found I'm still.getting.headaches but seem to be more.fuzzy-headed with dizzy spells rather than.full.blown.migraines....Phew!!! Keep.getting a pulling feeling in my stomach too so hoping that's a sign the menopur.is kicking in!!
Been keeping.stomach warm with hot.water bottle too and nice hot.baths!

Milk thing - have been having milk with cereal and glass.of.milk as well as making strawberry and banana fruit smoothies - DH likes them too! Also bn doing mash potato as 
Figured that's extra milk too....scrambled egg or omelettes good too as has lots of milk and protein.


----------



## LouBH

Happy Sunday afternoon everyone. Hope you are keeping those tummies warm.

Colesy and Goldbunny good luck tomorrow girls whether it's for ET or hearing how the embies are.

CMF how was dinner yesterday. Hope you are feeling better today. Weather can't be helping much.

Bisdil hope AF comes soon.

Carla, Smurfy, Yankee do you have scan dates yet?



X Lou


----------



## KELZ29

Good afternoon ladies, 
glad to see we all seem to be feeling OK today.

Goldbunny- good luck for E/T tomorrow, i wish you every success.    

Wombat 13- keep that focus and positive energy hun    

Carla- i remember the headaches they will pass. just rest up as much as you can hun  

Cdawson- Deffo use a hot water bottle it helped me loads, and relaxed me and made me feel calmer.  

Yankee- well done for doing your own injections, keep strong with them, all worth it in the end hun. 

AFM- well its the day after E/T yesterday..feeling ok, have had a few slight crampy feelings, but not sure if its wind from all the bloatedness off the drugs  
Or i keep wondering if its my little bubble trying to implant? oh god i hope so     does anyone no symptoms of implantation and would it happen so soon? although i did have a strong balsto put back and the embryologist said as she looked at it before bringing to the doctor to implant it was about to hatch  so I'm confussed as to if it could have implanted already   i can only   it has i suppose.
Well sorry to babble on ladies, enjoy the rest of your sunday and good luck to everyones treatments this upcoming week ;

apart from that feeling OK and quite positive about it all. 

Love,Hugs and Babydust to all
          xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TheYankee

Evening all!

Kelz - I have no idea when these bad boys implant.  I'd assume it'd be early to have them do their thing the day after but who knows?  Good luck with your 2ww!

Lou - I have scans on Tue, Thur, Mon with the earliest EC date as one week from Weds.  

Smurf - glad the headaches are getting better.

NP - good luck to you too!

Goldbunny - best of luck..it's so confusing isn't it?

Wombat And CD- I do the same thing with the bag...love the heat!

AFM - I'm heading out to dinner tonight with the inlaws.  I'm glad we made my injection time for 9:30 as I wouldn't want to have to do it at the restaurant so early in the process.  Have a good evening all!


----------



## C-M-F

Evening all. 

This is going to be a mini post as I'm on my phone and it's painful trying to type on teeny keyboard  

Hope we are all feeling good today. The sun has just come out here which always makes things feel better. 

Had a truly amazing meal last night, think going out was the best thing as it was lovely to natter with friends and relax. Felt much better by about 9 pm and other than niggly head have been good today. 

Take care all. 

Clare xx


----------



## fifigee

Hi everyone this is only a quicky as I am feeling shattered , achey , sicky and off colour today .....I am at the end of the road, last scan tomorrow and hopefully trigger shot then EC on wednesday , I think all these 4 weeks of injecting has taken its toll on me . I am exhausted , emotional , scared and feel fat !! my stomach has suddenly blown up loads . Oh well , not a lot I can do ha ha ......Hope all you lovely ladies are feeling better than I do today. Loads of baby dust


----------



## ceri_gl

Is anyone starting down regging this week? I start Tuesday got to do it for 3weeks as they can't fit me in for EC after 2  . Dreading it are the side effects bad? Apart from drink loads of water what else can I do? Xx


----------



## TheYankee

Ceri - I had hot flashes at night which woke me upand was tired all the time.  Not much to do about it unfortunately.  I tried to rest as much as I could, drank lots of water and when I felt mental, did meditation.  I do think acupuncture did help.  Good luck!

Fifi - best of luck with your scan!  It's almost time!

Clare - glad you had a lovely evening!

AFM - tonight's injections weren't as easy but still okay.  Drew some blood this time and I have a bruise...think it's from acupuncture.  No bikini for me any time soon!


----------



## Bisdil

Hi girls! 

Well done with your jabs Yankee! AMAZING effort. I'm dreading starting menopur with the whole mixing with water and 2 little white tablet thingies. Thats Not until at least Thursday for me so not too bad. 

Kelz- major fingers crossed for you. You must be wondering at every single twinge & niggle. The 2ww must be a killer! Hang on in there- we're all routing for you!!  This goes to all you other ladies too who are PUPO!! Xxx

Cdawson- how's stimming going? Is it terrible? What drugs are you on? 

Ceri-I'm on day 11 of DR. It's been ok- not terrible but just ok. I've had night sweats, v sore boobs, v v tired and thirsty. Been drinking loads Of water and of course needing the loo all the time. My AF finally came today and it's been horrendous. Terribly crippling pain- much worse than normal. Ive had a hot water bottle strapped to me all day- even took it to the inlaws for Sunday lunch today! I hear that some people have awful headaches so I do consider myself lucky really. I think once AF disappears I will feel much better again. 

Anyway, enough from me. Night all. 

B xx


----------



## LouBH

Good luck with your scan Fifigee.


----------



## C-M-F

Hi everyone

Goldbunny - good luck for today hun  

Yankee - you're doing really well with the injections, think you are amazing at coping with it given your needle phobia.  I have drawn blood a couple of times but only when injecting into my thighs.  Nurse told me it was because I was going into mucscle not fat.  Got plenty of fat to grab round my tummy so have stuck with that and fingers crossed, only had 2 bruises in nearly 3 weeks of jabs.  

Kelz - how you feeling today, loads of   and   for you xx

Fifigee - good luck for the scan, you're nearly there sweet stay strong.  Hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Carla - how you feeling today, any better for being on the stims for a couple of days

Bisdil - sorry you're have a rough time on the DR drugs, I think not being able to sleep is equally as bad as headaches to be honest, the drugs make you tired anyway without also having disturbed sleep.  

Ceri - I was really worried about side effects before starting on the DR drugs.  I was very lucky, other than a few days of being very dopey and a bit fuzzy headed, the odd nasty headache and cramps around AF arriving I didn't really suffer.  I get migraines anyway so the headaches may have been nothing to do with the drugs but just stress related.  My DH found it hilarious that the simplest of tasks were totally beyond me on a couple of days (tried to fit the cereal box in the fridge door with the milk and washed my hair with shower gel not shampoo for example).  So, heres hoping you sail through without too much hassle  

afm: I'm on a massive high because I no longer feel like a pile of poop, I'm not tired and most of all I finally don't have a headache - long may it last!!  Got another 5 am start tomorrow for first stims progress scan.  Am drinking milk like its going out of fashion (lactofree because I'm lactose intolerant) and am wandering around the house with a hotwater bottle stuffed down my jeans.  Have decided I really can't get away with taking a hottie to work though.  

love and hugs to all who I have missed

Clare
xx


----------



## smurfy123

Fifigee - good luck with scan. 

Bisdil - hope your AF pains settle.down soon

Ceri - good luck down regging. Drink lots of.water (about 2 and a half to 3 litres a day) to help with side effects.  Fingers crossed u don't get any.

Cmf - glad u enjoyed meal yesterday!

Loubh - I have another scan on Friday with possible EC on bank hol Monday if follicles jave grown enough. If not I  will have another scan on bh Monday with possible EC later next weeyk. Keepin

Keeping stomach nice and warm this week! Got lot less air bubbles when mixing up menopur today!!!  

Kelz - hope you are ok and keeping chilled in 2ww  
Hugs and babydust to everyone else too!!!


----------



## KELZ29

Good morning ladies, 
Hope everyone is doing well and good luck to all with any treatments this upcoming week  

AFM- I am feeling ok, still getting A/F like tinges and twangs now and again, just   its a   thing!
i am also starting to feel really tired and fatigued, not sure if its related.
Well this 2 week wait is feeling so long already, and i am only 2-3 days into it lol
i am just praying for a big fat positive...           

Love,Hugs and Babydust
        xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsc75

Good luck Kelz, take it easy I say....
Hello everyone, hope you all had a good weekend 

Ceri Im down regging for three weeks too, they didnt say why but its 24 days seems like ages, feeels as if its been going on and on now...really I should probably be having a scan this week but its not til next Weds, also havent had AF yet which is starting to get me tetchy, boobs are massive and have had cramp all week and not a spot, im only a day late but never had pains like this for a long time.
Apart from that and getting into the worng seat of my car, have only really had a few mild headaches (normally around the time someone annoys me at work) and just wanna sleep a lot!
Good luck Colesy and Goldbunny and
good luck with your scan Fifigee!
and anyone I've missed.
x


----------



## fifigee

Hi everyone , well I now have 12 follicles , some were hiding behind that fibroid ! , I have 5 on right , the biggest at 23 mm , the smallest is 11 mm . most of them are between 18-23mm now , so they have grown nicely and i am really pleased . I am slightly nervous as I have been told I am in for egg collection at 7 am on wednesday , I am 1st !! because of my fibroid as they may have difficulty getting the eggs with the fibroid in the way   I am worried they wont be able to get anything from the left .....so its trigger shot tonight and I am waiting on the call to let me know the exact time . sooooo excited and nervous too .........can't believe I am nearly thre . Hope you are all ok . xxx


----------



## fifigee

Colesy and Goldbunny hope today went ok


----------



## goldbunny

we rang them and they said the embies had all divided but that none of them are freezable :-(

going in this afternoon to have two put back in if they can manage it. here goes!..     


       to everyone


----------



## fifigee

good luck goldbunny


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi ladies hope all is well !

Smurfy - thank you for the milk tips , lots of ideas there !! ha! Yeah i keep getting a twitchy belly too, hopefully sign of the drugs doing there work !  

Loubh - im back at clinic Wednesday but they said this is only for bloods, and first scan is Friday !! Not sure why the 1st one is only bloods??   You dont know why at all do you hun?? 

Kelz - hope you are ok and fingers crossed for you in you 2ww  

Bisdil - Hope you are well hun? To be honest i have felt rubbish through this whole process and seemed to of got every side effect going, so since i have been stimming it hasnt got any harder or easier i would say. Hopefully all be worth it for the end result !!! Im on Buserelin and Gonal F, which are you on?

CMF - So glad you are feeling better , and good luck for scan tomorrow. are you excited?? I dont feel better yet, waiting patiently haha 

Fifigee - woop woop great news , hope trigger shot goes well tonight, exciting times 

Goldbunny - good luck hunny - thinking of you and sending prayers your way 

Anyone that i have missed much love and baby dust your way 

xxx xxxx


----------



## LouBH

Goldbunny, that's great. Good luck with the transfer. Very exciting and hope they are raring to go. Lots of rest tonight too.

Fifigee, that's excellent news. Not long now. Hope you have a nice relaxing night. I found the day before EC was so long as you have nothing to do, no injections no tablets nothing. Sort of felt like everything had stopped 

Kelz, I know how you feel      to you.

Carla, not sure why you would have bloods first. I wonder if it's so they have the results in time for your scan. I never had any blood tests done once I started d/r. 

CMF, glad you are feeling better. I didn't have a lot of side effects so was quite lucky. I d/r on the pill though. Not sure if that makes any difference.

Yankee, good luck with your scan tomorrow. They really make it feel more real.

Afm: I'm feeling the same way as Kelz. It's only 2dpt and it feels like I'm stuck in a time warp. I'm also feeling twinges although not sure if it might be a bit early for me as I was day 3 transfer and they really should just be getting them selves into blastocyst stage. But I'm still hoping that A&B are settling in nicely.  

Good luck to everyone that is D/r now.



x Lou


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thanks LouBH !!! Are you having to work during your 2ww? 

Does anyody else know why i have a blood tests and not a scan on my first appointment while stimming? 

Hope you are all having a nice Monday xxxx


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies,

GOLDBUNNY- Good luck with E/T today  

YANKEE- Well done doing your injections     

FIFIGEE- Good luck with scan  

BISDIL- Sending you hugs  

CERI- Hugs to you  

CMF- Glad you enjoyed your meal out  

SMURFY- Hugs to you

CDAWSON- Hope your doing ok on the gonal f, hugs to you   not sure why the blood test first hun, don't worry though.

LOUBH- Good luck and fingers crossed we get our BFP, just try to relax as much as possible.    

Sorry if i have missed anyone, love and hugs to you all   

AFM- I am doing ok today, still having little twinges here and there but not as strong as day of blast transfer or yesterday, but i have also had a lot of wind due to pessaries, so the twinges could be a mixture of that or implanting  so hoping its a good sign   the embryologist did say my blasto was litterally about to hatch, so I'm   it did and has inbeded      
Keep feeling really tired and fatigued too, all i can do is hope and pray       

Love,Hug and Babydust to us all
        xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopefulat35

Wow there's lots of lovely ladies on here! I'm feeling a bit bamboozled as never thought I'd get to post on a currently cycling thread so if it's not too rude I'll post about me and hopefully get to know you all over the next few days.

I've got really high fsh and was told I had gone thru menopause and needed a donor. Then we heard about create and decided to have one go with OE natural ivf before going with a donor cycle. It's been an odd journey but I went for a scan today , second one after stopping hrt, and was told the little follie on the left they saw on the last scan has grown to 8mm and my lining is now 5.3. I was so surprised! 

The clinic sent me for bloods to check hormone levels and want me to rescan on wed and Saturday with a view to taking meds. from wed to stop ovulation and ec mon or tues next week. I just can't believe we've actually got this far! Although I'm also really scared that we will get to ec and the follie will be empty. It just seems too good to be true. When we started this process I don't think I had any idea how much time and money I'd spend on trains! It's two hours door to door for a 10 minute scan! But I'm sure I won't remember any of that it it works  

Can I ask a stupid question tho... When does DH need to do his bit? Does he come with me for ec and disappear off to a discreet little room? I'm obviously only expecting one egg due to the natural cycle but at what point will they be able to tell how good an egg it is? Bronze or golden?!?!

Sorry I couldn't get my head around personals. But hi to everyone on here


----------



## gem10

I've just had my first jab prostap! At a party sat night and unsure whether to drink or not only a couple of glasses wine or beers nothing hardcore. I've not really been informed about that but am guessing they don't recommend it? X


----------



## KELZ29

welcome hopefulat...hope everything works out well for you


----------



## fifigee

Hi ladies , just have a question . Will i feel funny or strange or feel different after my trigger shot injection tonight ? just wondering x


----------



## KELZ29

Hey fifi- I personally felt the drug going around my body, but nothing major...you'll be fine


----------



## ceri_gl

Thank you everyone!
Mrsc75 the reason I have to DR for 3weeks is because they are fully booked for EC! So have another week of injections! I'm needle phobic so got numbing cream and my gp gave me smaller needles so hoping not to feel a thing! Xx


----------



## mrsc75

Ceri, Im not sure why for me, they never said and at the clinic i was a bit scared puppy.... mind there were loads of couples at our info evening so i bet its down to bookings for me too.  i suppose for you its the jabs having to go on an extra week aswell..  

Gem im away all weekend at a christening where people will be drinking who havent seen each other all year so will be right Billy left out.  our clinic said a couple wont hurt but as im at down regging stage i think that will be all i'll have and then during stims and everything else nothing at all.

i read that white wine isnt good, so im not touching it, i read somewhere that red wine in small amounts isnt a bad thing.

x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Kelz - awww you sound very excited and your making me want to be at your stage sooo much, not long to go hehe keep that positive mind on you, your doing well.    

Hopefulat - welcome hunny hope you are well. My dh has to come and do his bit when i go in for the egg collection, and yes he gets a private room (even a few magazines i think)  hahaha! They only have to do one little bit and its a fun bit in there eyes isnt it ha

Well my Monday at work has gone fast woop woop - another day to tick off my ivf list and closer hopefully to my dream xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gem10

I've just had my first prostap injection and wonder if any advice anyone can give please x


----------



## Hopefulat35

Hi ladies

I can't believe it but I have to be out already   my few hours of excitement are over. The clinic called to say my lh is too high to continue. Can't believe I let my self dream!

Good luck to you all I hope your journey is better than mine


----------



## fifigee

thanks hun 


KELZ29 said:


> Hey fifi- I personally felt the drug going around my body, but nothing major...you'll be fine


----------



## Rita Kate

Hello everybody!

I just posted a thread re: other first time ivf-ers but I really should have read down the list first shouldn't I?  

Glad to see so many willing to share info, I can see that I'm going to spend ages on here!

I've been reading through the link re: egg collection and am so relieved to see so many don't remember the pain or had adequate pain relief.  It's scary, I know I'm not having a GA and this has been worrying me quite a bit.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hopefulat - sooooo sorry to hear your news hunny , hugs for you luvvie   

Hello Rita Kate - welcome love, were are you up to with treatment etc ?? 

how is everybody else feeling?

I have just done stimm injection number 4 eeeekkkkk get excited when i keep thinking i could be going in for egg collection next week, very nervous but excited too !!!  

xxxx


----------



## fifigee

Hi Carla . It is exciting hey ? you are getting nearer to EC hunny yippee !! I am mega excited , cant believe thats it for me ......no more injections ...just done my 7.30pm trigger shot , drug free tomorrow , EC wednesday !! My tummy is huge ha ha , I look like a right fatty ....feeling excited , nervous etc , all in one , are you the same ? x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey fifigee - haha well i hope so, i have next Tuesday in my head but all depends how my appointments go this week with scans etc.    How long was you stimming for hunny? awww yeah i am defo the same , this is such a long emotional journey we have to go through isnt it, its very exciting when we can see the light at the end of the tunnell hehe 
How do you feel after the trigger shot? 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fayec1976

Hi Bisdil, i'm on day 8 of DR and my AF came yesterday. they told me it would be heavier than usual and they weren't joking!
been lucky not to have any other side affects yet.

I don't go in for my blood test till may15 so will be over 3 weeks down regging.


----------



## fifigee

Carla I did 11 days stimming .....had 3 scans .....so not too bad .....the down regging at the beggining was the worst and around my af was bad too. With regards to the trigger shot , I am not sure i feel any different , bit grumpy today , but I am chilling on sofa with a cuppa so all is good, wish it was wine though . Hope you are not stimming for too long hun . Very exciting times .


----------



## Mrs Davies

arrrr yeah, well they told me that at the earliest i would be going in for egg collection it would be on day 12 which would be next Tuesday 07th May. So just very excited for my first scan because im sure i will know alot more by then, First scan being Friday woop woop !! haha I have felt grumpy for the past 3 weeks haha me relaxing on the sofa too, going to get my hot water bottle in a moment and relax !!! xxxxxx Hope you have a relaxing evening


----------



## TheYankee

CD - exciting!  The earliest I could go for EC would be Weds...I have my first scan tomorrow, another on Thur and then another on Monday.  I think we're all loving our hot water bottles/hot bags!  Enjoy relaxing!

Fifi - Enjoy your day off injections and meds!  And goodluck with EC!

Faye - that's a long while to d/r...hope it goes okay!

Rita  - welcome!!!

Hopeful - I'm so sorry.  Hugs!

Mrs & Gem - I did the same thing regarding drinking.  I cut back a huge amount.  Even during d/r'ing, I would only have one or two drinks a week.  The week before stimming I wouldn't drink at all and now that I'm stimming I'm not drinking.

Gem - what is prostap?  Haven't heard of that...

Ceri - I'm a huge wuss regarding needles - I did therapy for a needle phobia when I was in my 20s but still had issues.  At this point, after a ton of blood taking and acupuncture, I've found that the needles aren't that bad - the thought of them is worse than the reality.

Kelz - I'm so excited and hopeful for you!!!  Can't wait to hear good news from you.

AFM - doing stims no 3 tonight.  I'm starting to feel a bit weird around the lady bits - kinda like I should be getting AF - that twingy bit, particularly in my right ovary, which is good as that's the one that has the most follies to start with.  Hope everyone had a good Monday!


----------



## fifigee

i found that 5 days into menopur (stimming ) I stated to become very tired , thats the only symptom really ...I am exhausted all the time . Good luck with the scans , I found that bit exciting !


----------



## Mrs Davies

Yankee - oooo that means that we might be having the egg collection very close to each other then  Know what you mean about feeling weird round the lady bits haha me too, keep getting twitches and stuff !!! Hope them ovaries are working hard hehe xxxx


----------



## smurfy123

Fifigee - good luck for EC! Enjoy ur non-injection day tomorrow!    

Carla - glad.to.hear you are looking to have ec next week like.me!  

Hopefulat35 - sorry to hear ur.news. big  ^huiigme^ to you.

Gem - I personally wouldn't drink while doing treatment. 

Ritakate - welcome. 

Hello to.everyone else too....its getting busy on here!


----------



## Colesy

KELZ29  - Good Luck on your 2WW Did they tell you much about the quality of the embyro? How Long after EC and ET is your test date? I believe they implant from Day 6-10 so potentially you could have a little implanted baby. I don't know if there is a delay from hatching to implanting.

wombat13 - I think you have made a wise choice. Good Luck in the future I wish you all the best. 

goldbunny  - How did your ET go? When is your test date? Did they tell you much about the embyro? Why did they tell you none where frezzable so early on. I have left one in the Lap they will look at it on Day 5 or 6 and decide

TheYankee - Congrats on starting your stims? How are you feeling? I'm please your mastering your injections thumbs up

LouBH - Good Luck on your 2WW? Did you have a Day 2 or Day 3 transfer? I read your post about twinges, I had crampy twinges on the way home hehe 

C-M-F - I felt so incredibly tired throughout DR I was literally going to work and going to bed for 3 weeks then I became less tired but lost my mind instead. Now I'm def CRAZY on my 2WW. Glad you had a lovely evening out

Bisdil - It will all happen some people say they have a delayed bleed. I increased my milk intake from nothing till somedays none somedays 1litre. My clinic never advised it. Which unit are you at?

stephieuk2 - Sounds from your dates you will have plenty on time. 

Cdawson - Sound's like your doing well. I have copied you today, on the sofa, tracky's, glass on fizzy lime in a large wine glass hehe. I too had 24 day of DR due to the bank holidays  What day into your cycle is your first bloods? Most clinic's don't do a scan till Day 10 as it's too early but they can get a guide from your bloods. 

fifigee - Fingers crossed on your EC on the 2nd May. I felt a tad sick the next day after my trigger shot but I guess most people don't have any symptoms

ceri_gl - I DR for 24 days due to the bank holiday's its not too bad

mrsc75 - Hope your doing OK?

Hopefulat35 - Welcome & I'm sorry things didn't work out for you. I wish you the best in the future.


----------



## KELZ29

Hey colsey,
they said our embryo's quality were very good AA* all 9 went to blastocyst  and when they brought my little one i have on board through to the doctor to transfer, the embryologist said it looked like it was ready to hatch , so fingers crossed it has hatched and implanted and has been the cause of my twinges and twangs         
My test date is 12th may, cant wait!    i purposefully have not bought a pregnancy test so i don't test early.

All the best to everyone

Love,Hugs and Babydust
      xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fifigee

Dows anyone know what the trigger shot actually does ? the injection that we do 36 hours before egg collection ? xxx


----------



## LouBH

Colesy, I take it you got some embies transferred then. I couldn't see your details not sure if I missed them or not.       for them to stick.
I think I had a day 3 transfer. Basically I had EC and then 2 days later I had ET. I'm still trying to work out if that is 2 or 3 day.

Carla, I am working for my 2ww. I need the distraction or you'd have me on here pestering you for updates every 5mins.   so glad that it's all starting to happen for you.  

Rita, welcome to the thread. Good luck with your journey. 

Hopeful, sorry to hear that. I hope that get your chance soon.  

X Lou


----------



## KELZ29

FIFIGEE- It matures the eggs...very very important, without it the eggs are useless
Hope that helps you hun 
xxx


----------



## fifigee

thanks Kelz.....i wonder why i had to inject buserilin at 5.30 then trigger at 7.30 pm ? i wonder why the buserilin was needed too ?


----------



## KELZ29

FIFIGEE- To allow the control of your body still, so they control ovulation IE- egg collection
    xxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

the buserelin is to stop your body going ooh, looky, time to ovulate, and sneaking it in before the trigger shot has time to kick in. they need to know the exact time you triggered so it could be distorted if you didn't have the buserelin controlling your natural cycle.


----------



## Colesy

KELZ29 - Congrats hun your embyro's sound fab. They are gonna continue with my 3rd embyro till Day 5 to assess for freezing fingers crossed

LouBH - Yes sorry I didn't post much after EC till ET as I was extremely tired but I'm OK now. EC is Day 0 so sound's like you had a 2 day transfer?

The girls are correct without the trigger apparently they cant aspirate the egg.....that is why you EC will be 35-36 hours afterwards....before that and they can't get them after that it is bad not sure why!!


----------



## fifigee

Thanks for that ladies , very informative  god my boobs are really sore since the trigger shot !! wow they are killing me !Anyone else get that ?


----------



## KELZ29

COLSEY- Fingers crossed for your embryo's hunny    

FIFIGEE- Your boobs will be hurting for a while really, all the hormones we put into our bodies through treatment messes us up. 

Off to bed now ladies, i am so tired today, so strange 
Sleep tight ladies and im sending hopes and prayers for good days ahead for everyone.     

Love, Hugs and Babydust to us all
            xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi everyone sorry no personals from me tonight as I'm just back from my sisters where I've been since Friday so got lots of catching up to do. Thought it might be difficult seeing as she only 5 weeks left to go of her pregnancy but wasn't really. Felt a bit weepy when I saw the nursery and all the new baby stuff but apart from that I was fine. Even felt the baby moving. 

Well that's me on day 10 of 2ww. First week was no problem at all but starting to count days now. No signs at all of pregnancy and tummy kinda feeling like AF on it's way. Will just have to take it one day at a time

Good luck and big hugs to everyone!


----------



## LouBH

Thanks Colesy. That will be why mine were just 4 cells. Welcome to the 2ww. So exciting. Lots of sticky bean wishes being sent your way 

MrsMacD, it's getting closer. When do you test?


----------



## Mrs Davies

Smurfy - awww good another ladie having egg collection round the same time, hope your treatment is going ok hunny and your feeling good !  

Colesey - aww hope that you had a lovely relaxing evening last night !!! Well my first bloods while i was d/r was on day 14 but then they couldnt start me on stimms until a week later , so i started gonal f last Friday, so tomorrow is my first blood test while stimming if you know what i mean? then the first scan is Friday, which i am guessing is to check on my follicles etc Excited about this appointment woop woop  

Loubh - aww yeah i know what you mean and guess it should make the time go faster, what do you do for a job hunny ? Dont think i have asked you this question before   haha !! Hope your job isnt stressful and you are nice and relaxed !!  

Fifigee - how are you feeling this morning? Apart from sore boobs hehe Is this your drug free day today?  

Mrsmacd - Wow yes you are nearly there hunny, well done !! What day is your test date ? 

How is everybody else today? Hope you are all well.  

I must say this is probably the best that i have woken up so far, i dont have a killer of a headache, slept lots better and so far no stress haha !! I am hoping now this is a sign of side effects easing off, but shhhhhh dont wana speak too soon haha 
Looking forward to my next appointment tomorrow, even though its just for bloods, each appointment feels abig step closer  

xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Oh my god so much for feeling good today, just come into work and somebody has annouced she is pregnant and all the office is fussing over the scan picture, i feel so sad and had to go to the toilet for a cry ,   feel silly as well because i shoud be happy for other people but on a selfish note they know i am having ivf and obvisoulsy they should know this would be hard for me xxxx Just want to go home now because cant be doing with everyone asking if im ok   xxxxxx


----------



## fifigee

OMG I just had a bad dream that I managed to inject no buserilin in me yesterday at 5.30 . When i was doing it yesterday I was thinking what would happen to me if no buserilin went in me before trigger shot that i did at 7.30 ......aaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhh I am getting nervous , paranoid and starting to worry about silly things


----------



## Bisdil

Hi All, 

Great to hear everyone's updates. Fingers crossed to you all who have bloods/scans today. 

Oh bless you Cdawson. That is so crap. I really know how you feel and it's just miserable. My best friend is due next week and I've been the worst friend ever during her preg. I cried when I found out she was preg and have cursed every ******** status she has made regarding it. It was v insensitive for people to do that at your work and you are reacting very normally. I know that doesn't really help. Lots of love and hugs to you. Xxx 
Figi- nightmare with the dreams- shows how much it's on your mind I guess! At least it's not a reality!! X 

Faye- my AF finally arrived and was pretty rough too! Thankfully it's starting to ease up and I'm feeling a bit better now. 

Colesy- I'm at Nuffield Woking in Surrey. I'm on day 13 DR and a scan (I thought) tomorrow. Looks like it might be a blood test though reading everyone's  posts. I should probably go and read all the bumf again! 

B xx


----------



## jblox78

Hi Ladies!

Haven't posted for a while but have been keeping track of everyone...

CDawson - hope you're feeling a bit better  

MrsMacD - you're 2 days ahead of me in the 2ww!  Am on 8dp3dt...  Had bad cramps last night - have had them on and off since ET - am hoping that it is a good sign...  Have seen a thread where 86% of girls had AF pains and went on to have a BFP so fingers crossed...  AF on a normal cycle wouldn't be due for me until Sat / Sun at the earliest and I wouldn't usually get cramps until the day before...

 to everyone...

Jen xxx


----------



## fifigee

Hi Bisdil ....I am at Woking Nuffield too , so you in tomorrow ? I am in there at 7am ......how have you found the Nuffield experience so far ? 


Bisdil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great to hear everyone's updates. Fingers crossed to you all who have bloods/scans today.
> 
> Oh bless you Cdawson. That is so crap. I really know how you feel and it's just miserable. My best friend is due next week and I've been the worst friend ever during her preg. I cried when I found out she was preg and have cursed every ******** status she has made regarding it. It was v insensitive for people to do that at your work and you are reacting very normally. I know that doesn't really help. Lots of love and hugs to you. Xxx
> Figi- nightmare with the dreams- shows how much it's on your mind I guess! At least it's not a reality!! X
> 
> Faye- my AF finally arrived and was pretty rough too! Thankfully it's starting to ease up and I'm feeling a bit better now.
> 
> Colesy- I'm at Nuffield Woking in Surrey. I'm on day 13 DR and a scan (I thought) tomorrow. Looks like it might be a blood test though reading everyone's posts. I should probably go and read all the bumf again!
> 
> B xx


----------



## fifigee

Bisdil , it will be a scan , the baseline scan if your timesheet says so.....they need to see its all quiet inside before starting you on the stimms .


----------



## C-M-F

morning all

MrsMacD - everything crossed for you sweet, keep positive.

Jblox / Kelz / Colesy / Loubh (I know I've missed someone, sorry) -     for you all

Carla - thats a kick in the teeth hun, stay strong and fingers crossed it'll be your turn to wave scan pics soon xxx

Bisdil - my appt on day 12 (I think) of DR was a scan and blood test, hope all goes well sweet.

Fifigee - hee hee, the dreams are great aren't they, I've had some really bizarre ones since starting this process.  You'll be fine I'm sure.

afm: I had my first stims scan today, 10 follies on each ovary between 7mm and 10mm - just got to wait to hear from clinic this afternoon with blood results etc but provisonally ec next week.

love & hugs to all

Clare
xx


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi All, wow its great to hear all your stories going through similar process at the moment.

Cdawson I think I may be at the same stage as you. I started my gonal-f injections last friday and due to go back this friday for a scan to check my follicles. I am injecting 375iu per day and I have everything crossed that I am going to prodcuce lots of eggs!!!

I dont have any symptoms at the moment other than being very tired and a few bruises on my belly from the injections. Im so worried, nervous and excited about going for the scan on Friday. Just want them to say that I have produced lots of eggs. I have a low egg count which is why they have given me a higher dosage of gonal-f.

Sending you all lots of love and luck your way in this process.


----------



## smurfy123

Cmf - glad ur scan went well.and.that u are down for.EC next week.

Carla - sorry u have had a rough.time in work. People.really don't think.or realise.what its like
I keep seeing things on.the tv mentioning pregnancy and.ivf too. Typical! 

Fifigee - sounds like u r having strange dreams! Good luck.for EC!


----------



## MrsMacD

Jen, how are you getting on with the waiting? Have you been tempted to test early? I'm going away again for the Mayday weekend with my family for my dad's birthday and my OTD is Saturday. Tempted to do it Friday before I go incase it's a BFN and I can't spend the weekend feeling miserable. Thought the fact AF hadn't turned up yet was a good sign but only just found out most people don't get it until they stop taking progesterone.


----------



## LauraHC

Hi All 

I haven't posted in a week - have been looking in on everyone but felt too odd to actually write anything myself. 

So - Kelz29, LouBH, Jblox, MrsMacD, Colesy and Goldbunny - GOOD LUCK with your 2WW. I have officially joined you too - had my ET yesterday. Fingers crossed for us all. Hope you are not feeling as bonkers as I currently do - I can literally think of nothing else. 

Fifigee - good luck with EC tomorrow. 

Carla - sorry about your rubbish start to the day. We all feel this whenever someone gets pregnant. I really want to be happy for people but it is really hard - be kind to yourself and if you need to go home early, then do it.

Rita Kate - don't worry about EC. I didn't have a GA, just sedation, and it was absolutely fine. 

The Yankee - congrats on starting stims, that's excellent news. Wishing you all the best for EC hopefully next week then!! 

Wombat - so sorry to hear your cycle has been delayed, you must have been really gutted. Hug to you. xx 

AFM - what a week. Had EC last Tuesday, they collected 18 eggs, 14 then fertilised, yay. We then (on advice from the clinic) froze 5 on day 1 (apparently they have a slightly better thaw success rate), so we had 9 to see what happened. Everything went really well and all of them divided (with only 1 slower one, so 8 were looking good.) We were on 'stand by' for ET the whole week, but they then called on Friday and told me that they were definately going to try for Blastocyst and that I should come in for a Day 6 transfer on Monday (yesterday.) Went in yesterday and was told that I only had one other Embryo to freeze, out of the 8 that were looking good on Friday! I was quite shocked and a bit worried that this meant that my eggs were terrible but the clinic said that this was completely normal, if not better than normal, as I had already frozen 5 and to get 1 frozen Blast was a bonus. So Kelz29 - you did really well to get 6 blasts to freeze!! 

Anyway, I felt really down yesterday - I guess because all the 'science' bit is over and now it's down to me and I'm worried my body won't have a clue what it is supposed to do with the poor little mite. I KNEW the 2WW would be the hardest part. OTD is the 12th of May. I literally cannot think of anything else. 

Laura xx


----------



## TheYankee

Sorry for the post and run.  My first scan was a big fat disappointment.  I only had 4 follies visible.  My doc was surprised as my AFC was 12 and I had okay numbers for FSH & AMH.  So now I've been put on Human Growth Hormones in hopes that this stimulates the growth of any follies he couldn't see.  I'm very sad and scared that I'll get absolutely no mature eggs.  And one more injection to take...argh!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Fifigee - aww hope you are feeling better hunny. Nightsmare can be a horrible thing sometimes , especially when they feel very real !!  

Bisdill - Jblox - Smurfy - Thank you for your comments ladies , i too thought that it was very insentative but didnt know whether i was being selfish thinking that .......... some people really dont understand how hard this journey is for us. Just getting on with my work and hope that the day goes fast for me!!

CMF - aww thank you i really hope that it is my turn soon too. The lady is leaving on Friday anyway which from my point of view may be a good thing, even though i do get on with the lady but i am shocked at the way i reacted before too, family & friends then maybe that would be harder but jst a work collegue didnt think i would cry. I just want this soooo badly! Great news on your scan today love !! Hope your blood tests are good too, what day are you looking at for collection? 

SH5STAR - Hi hunny, yeah it looks like we may be at the same point, are you on the long or short cycle ? I down regulated for 3 weeks before hand and i think that is what i got most of the side effects from, it was tough!! Wow you are on a high dosage arent you, i am on 187.5 - good luck and lots of love your way too 

LauraHC -thanks to you too hunny and sorry to hear about your up / down rollercoaster regarding your transfer and stuff, hope you are ok, and you just relax now and stay healthy - praying for you for that positive test hunny xxxx

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Clare - that's a great number of follies and a good size for your first scan. Everythings looking positive for you

Lou/Kelz/Colesy/Gold Bunny - Hope you're not finding the 2ww too hard and are managing to distract yourselves

Laura - Welcome to the 2ww. Try to keep busy. You will drive yourself in sane if it's all you think about. Are you working at the moment or have you taken the 2ww off. If you're not working start planning what you are going to do each day to occupy yourself

Fifigee- My nipples were like bullets (sorry TMI) pretty much straight after taking trigger and were the same for over a week. Husband thought it was funny but it was actually quite sore. Good luck with EC tomorrow. Fingers crossed for lots of eggs

Carla - Sending big   .It's never easy to hear another pregnancy announcement but try to keep your chin up. The next announcement could be yours. Good luck with your first scan on Friday

TheYankee - Try not to be disappointed. I know it's easier said than done having gone through it myself. It was easier for me because I never expected to get to EC anyway but with 4 follicles it's still possible.

Hello and good luck to everyone else.


----------



## LouBH

Yankee, I only had 3 follies and ended up getting 2 embryos from 3 eggs. Keep that tummy warm. Hope there are others that catch up. I was upset about only having 3 after my first scan and was so worried right up until ETthat I'd end up with nothing so I know how you feel.  

Carla, as the other girls have said its insensitive but you are right they really don't understand. I told a friend a while ago that I was going for ivf and not once has she asked how I'm doing. I hope you can get through the day and know that we all understand what it's like so you aren't alone or going crazy. I work in IT. Quite boring really but can be quite stressful so my challenge is to keep myself calm and not let stupid people annoy me.

Laura, the 2ww is a nightmare. I'm hoping it gets better. I can't stop thinking about anything else either. I'm constantly on this site or googling ivf symptoms even though I know any symptom I'm going to get at the moment will probably be from the Crinone gel. I've even been thinking about how I would breast feed twins   not sure if anyone else has gone that far yet! Hope that it gets better for you. 

Clare, great news on your follies. When's the next scan?   

Jen, good luck for the next few days   that you get your well deserved BFP.  

Afm, well I cried today cos I thought people were going to gang up on me in a meeting and then when I got to the meeting it was nothing like that. Poor DH had to put up with me sobbing on the phone. Feel a lot better now though.

Big   to everyone.

x Lou


----------



## KBoulton

Hey 

Well this is me. 
been trying for a baby since i cant remember and my mother had to have clomid when she had me 4 years later and there was me. and thanks to my mummy I have PCOS, they say it isnt inherited but me thinks thats a lie! lol. my partner has low sperm which were postive about because its both of us so one of us doesnt feel to blame. 

We was told when i was 17 im too young to have ICSI on NHS so whilst saving and moving house decorating you know how it is still trying to conceive!!!  

In the meantime had a laproscopy and die test just to make sure all clear and beautiful inside. 

Then October last year went back to the hospital and got referred obviously would have to wait till 23 to make the appointment so celebrated that birthday well !!   

Well its now 1st of May and weve started the short protocol ICSI and im so excited. 

thanks for hearing me go on and on sorry 

Lots of love and best wishes to all of those out there if any one wants to chat please message me


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jblox78

Afternoon!

MrsMacD - am slightly tempted to test early but am too scared.  I've heard of so many people getting a BFN that then changes to a BFP a couple of days later so don't want to put myself through that (if I am lucky enough to get a BFP!!)  Plus DH's mum is here until Sunday afternoon and OTD is Monday and I'd rather our results are a private thing shared between me and DH rather than MIL standing outside the door waiting to see what we get!!!  We might do a test on Monday morning before heading to the hospital as our appointment is at 9.45 and we won't hear back from them til the afternoon - don't think I'll be able to handle that wait!!!

Lou - you sound like me - can't stay off FF and Google!!!  Out of interest - how many sticks of Crinone did you get?  My hosp gave us 12 but it's meant to be a pack of 15 and the instructions say to keep using with IVF for 30 days or something like that - I have enough left to last til Friday and OTD is not until Monday! 

Yankee -   you have some lovely eggs in those follies!

Welcome - KBoulton!

Jen xxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello everyone  
Just wanted to let you all know that I'm still here, and following your progress with lots of    ,     and the occasional   x
It feels very strange to be out of the loop, as I should have been on my 2ww now along with so many of you all - I feel left behind!  
BUT, on the positive side, I have a hosp appt in 2 weeks to get this polyp checked out and then hopefully a date made for the op, and then, fingers crossed, we can get back to our embies before too long...  

(Is it wrong that I'm imagining our 10 frosties like Han Solo frozen in carbonite, waiting for us to come and thaw them out?!   )

anyway, best of luck to you all, and looking forward to some positive BFPs from you lovely ladies
love and wombat hugs xxx


----------



## LauraHC

What a great vision Wombat!! I like the thought of ultra tough embryos all waiting for thaw time! 

LouBH - am literally on google the whole time. My work is NOT getting value from me. If anyone works in central London and wants a "please let these two weeks go quickly" cup of decaf tea, I'm there  if not, I guess I will just try and concentrate on my next meal time. Or something. I have zero symptoms (apart from twinges which I think I probably get all the time but don't notice) - is it wrong to wish for an implant bleed "just so I know"? I won't want any bleeding past tomorrow though so not wishing too hard. Whole thing a worrisome time.


----------



## LouBH

ha wombat thats excellent.  Great way to be thinking of them.  They will be itching to get back to their mummy once defrosted.  Even better if they grow up to look like him to.  Great news about getting rid of that polyp.  I hope the time flies by.

Jen, they gave me 2 packs of 15.  You need to keep taking it until they tell you to stop.  give them a call and get some more - never thought I'd hear myself say that about Crinone 

Laura, I have been running down the battery in my ipad and I thought that would stop me but 2mins later i'm on my work laptop and here I am again.  I'm in the east or I would have joined you for a tea.  I think its normal to want to see some sign of implantation.  I do too but with this Crinone gel its not the most pleasant so I'm not sure what you'd see.  Hope you get some 

Hi Kboulton & SH5STAR - good luck to you both.

x


----------



## jblox78

Hmm - now am getting concerned - I had a callback from one of the nurses and couldn't answer so she left a voicemail saying that I only need 12 days worth of Crinone - I find this really weird considering it is supposed to be a box of 15 and that is says on the instructions when used with IVF should be taken for 30 days!!!!  Suggestions ladies??

Jen xxx


----------



## C-M-F

Welcome KBolton 8 SH5STAR  

Jen - think I would be ringing the clinic back, that just doesn't sound right.  I've got enough progesterone for about 6 weeks!

Hi Wombat - am loving the Hans Solo frosties image    Hope they get you sorted and you're back on track soon.

TheYankee -    theres time yet, don't get to downheartened, same old chestnut - it only takes one!

LauraHC - that's quite a week you've had.  Brilliant news though that you've got 5 + 1 blast frozen as well as one on board  

afm: had call back from clinic, Doc is happy with how things look and said stay with the current doseage.  Next scan Friday morning.  Come on little follies, grow some more


----------



## Bisdil

Hi Fifigee, 

Oh exciting for you and EC tomorrow - wishing you all the luck in the world!! 

The Nuffield experience so far for us has been completely positive - I really can't complain at all.  We are having to do it privately as my DH is in the Army and due the recent ban of NHS funding for under 39s there is a massive waiting list... we haven't got the luxury of waiting to get to the top of that list as we will have been posted away again by the time we reach the top...and it's more than likely the next posting for DH will be Afghanistan again.  So we've decided to bite the bullet and get the money together!  I have no idea whether you get treated differently if you pay privately or have treatment on the NHS?  We have been treated really well by everyone we have seen and they have been very accommodating when I have asked for specific things.  It's still quite early days for us though but I hope my feelings don't change.  We are having ICSI which was a surprise to me as all the way along we were told DH sperm was fine.  Then we have the 'private' semen sample and get told actually, it's not great and they suggest ICSI.  I was initially a bit worried that it was a bit of a money spinner but I am sure they wouldn't make people have ICSI unless necessary?!!

Also, DH samples have deteriorated time he has done one over the last 3 years which is a bit worrying (FYI he has increased cycling massively over this time and I am now paranoid it's this which has caused the latest 'bad' sample).  Oh well.  We'll see what happens.

What's your opinion on the Nuffield?

Thinking of you TheYankee and really hoping for some mature eggies. 

CMF - great news that all is looking ok so far - fingers crossed for you! 

Jen - Im afraid I have no idea... maybe someone who's been there and done that knows the answer?! Im sure someone will know - this forum is amazing for info!! 

Thanks everyone for the advice on the day 13 DR appointment.  Ive looked it up and it seems like I will have a scan and poss a bloody test.  Fingers crossed I'll be ready to start stims on Thursday. 

Laters.  B xx


----------



## TheYankee

Bisdale - my DH gave up cycling and his sperm improved a lot (he also takes a bunch of supplements).  I do think that cycling can have an effect on swimmers.  Thanks for the best wishes and good luck with all your tests.

CMF - glad to hear you got some good news!  Hope you have a positive scan on Friday!

Jblox - that does sound odd...you'd think you'd at least need enough to testing day. 

Lou - sending you the best!

Laura - I work in St Johns Wood, so might be able to get together at some point!

Wombat - you are awesome!  I love your attitude!

KBoulton - welcome!

Thanks for all your encouragement ladies!  I did acupuncture and meditation and feel all the better for it.


----------



## smurfy123

Wombat - glad to hear u have date booked to sort out polyp. Big   and        for cycling again straight after that!
Yankee - hugs  to u as well. Will keep everything crossed that follicles grow!!!    

Kboulton - welcome! Everyone is really supportive and helpful on here! 

Fifigee -   good luck tomorrow!    

LauraHC - sounds like u have had a topsy turvy week. Hope u r ok.

Babydust to everyone (especially those in 2 ww!)


----------



## fifigee

Hello everyone .....just a quick hello as I am going to have an early night as up at 5.30 am for EC ....Cannot believe I am saying it . Thank you for all your lovely comments and good wishes . 

BISDIL ......Yes am very pleased with the Woking Nuffield experience . No complaints at all. We are paying too due to age and postcode , been worth every penny .


----------



## jodieirish

Hi all Im joanne. im 38 and from dublin. Im having my first attempt at ivf/icsi in july in spain. So il be getting donor egg and donor sperm.  Im doing this alone so its all very daunting but im looking forwatd to it  Has anybody on here gone down this route alone?


----------



## Wallbanger

Evening ladies, 

Its been a while since I have been on here 3 weeks in fact. So much had happened so I can't reply to everyone's posts 😏

Bisdale - I'm not 100% convinced cycling does have an effect on 'the boys', my other half does ironman racing and the count is normal.

Yankee - acupuncture is great 😁

Fifi - good luck tomorrow.

Well it's the end of the 2 weeks for me and I really can't believe yet that I'm BFP (beta in the 400's), I'm amazed, thank you all for your support over the past months. 

Take care, again sorry that I've missed quite a few posts.


----------



## LouBH

Wallbanger., Ive been wondering what happened to you. A massive congratulations       fantastic news and lots of   . 

Good luck Fifigee.


----------



## MrsMacD

Wallbanger congratulations on your BFP. Hopefully it is the first of many on this thread!


----------



## ceri_gl

Oh well 1st jab out of the way and it wasn't as bad as I thought! In fact I hardly felt it, it stung a bit after and it itched with a little rash? I assume this is normal and the rash has gone now anyway. 
So I guess my 1st IVF journey has officially begun....wish me luck!!!!!
Congrats to all the successful girls and good luck to all the waiting ones!! Xx


----------



## Wallbanger

Aww thanks Lou.. I still can't believe it.. 😳 I do hope it sticks (7week scan in two weeks), I will let you know how it goes x


----------



## goldbunny

ceri you can try washing the area you are going to inject beforehand with cold water, it desensitises it a bit.


----------



## Cjr

Hi ladies.

I haven't posted in a few days. Today I'm feeling really down, and something just tells me that it's over for me this time, I know that sounds redicilys when I'm only 4dp5dt but I had 1 good blast transferred and they were keeping an eye on 2 untill the end of the day and they said that they would send me a letter to tell me if they were good enough to freeze. I got the letter today and they didn't freeze them so I haven't got any frozen   they did tell me that if I didn't have this single good blast then they would have transferred the 2 that was just a little behind, I did ask them to transfer the good one and one of the others but they talked me out of it.
The letter said that the %'s goes down with the survival of frozen embies and that it would make better sense to go for a fresh cycle next time if needed. (Every clinic is different with their successes rates with FET so please don't panick ladies! ) 


Sorry ladies but I just feel disheartened and this is the only time I have felt like this since we begun this journey, I have this strong feeling that I'm not preg, and I just know AF will arrive soon   Sorry that I feel soooo sorry for myself I really can't help it, I have all the AF symptoms including spots on the face! 

I wish you the best of luck ladies   and   to all xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello ladies - hope you are all well today, sorry for the little post, i didnt come back on yesterday as felt down in the dumps !!! 

Off to the clinic this morning but think its only for blood tests and its a long drive there , so have to set up early !! 

Good luck to anybody else with appointments today too , speak later , love Carla xxxxxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Cjr sorry to hear you're feeling disheartened. The fact that this is the first time in the process you have felt like this shows how strong you've been. I think even the most positive people must get to a stage where it gets too much. It's far too early to write yourself off so try find the strength you had before and focus on keeping yourself busy and do something fun. I spend a lot of time by myself so have been trying to have people around and get weekends away to take my mind off thing. Big


----------



## TheYankee

CD - hope your appointment goes well!

Crj - don't get down.  You're way too early in to know one way or the other.  I do think it's normal to feel this way at points in the 2ww, but your body needs you to be as positive as you can.  Take some time to do some meditation and to send positive thoughts toward your belly.  Treat yourself kindly.  And hugs!!!

Ceri - great job on the first jab!  Woo hoo...the journey has begun!

Wallb - yay for the BFP!!!

Jodie - welcome to the board.  I'm not sure if anyone else is single on the board right now...but I do know that there are boards for people who are doing it alone. Hope to hear more about your experience!

Fifi - hope your EC goes well today!

Hi to MrsMac, goldbunny, Lou and everyone else!

AFM - found out that I am meant to start cetrotide tonight on top of all my other injections, but that the clinic never gave me a script for it, so now I have to make my way down to the clinic after work to get it.  Fail!  So three injections every day and four on Thur and Sat...for someone who has a needle phobia (which I've done therapy for) it's gotten a bit overwhelming.  I cried for about ten minutes last night before I could force myself to do the HGH injection as it just looked like a wider needle and I got freaked.  But I did it.  I've now purchased emla cram and am going to start using that, even though I know the injections don't really hurt that much, I need something to help me mentally.  Sigh.  I'm doing lots of deep breathing to remain calm....and trying to be positive.


----------



## goldbunny

yankee i had a bag of haribo gold bears and i got one after every injection so nights when i had 3 injections.. 3 bears! what do you get when you have yours? x


----------



## smurfy123

Wallbanger - congrats on bfp! 

Cjr - sorry u are feeling down at the moment. Try to think positive thoughts and look after yourself.    
Ceri - the journey begins! Well done on doing your first injection!


----------



## smurfy123

Yankee - how much longer have u got.to.do injections? I'm not squeamish with them but kind.of freaked out a bit when I saw the size of the mixing needle for menopur....getting a bit quicker at mixing  the vials now but still keep getting lots of air bubbles in the syringe - Argghh!    .....oh well enough of my morning injection rant!!  Keep positive Yankee - we r all in it together!


----------



## TheYankee

Goldbunny - interesting idea...not sure what would be that tempting.  Maybe I'll have my DH put a pound coin in a jar for every injection and then I'll get something once I'm done!

Smurfy - the earliest I'll be done is one week from today...so not that long.  For me I think it's just the number of injections - while it was a bit freaky the first time with two, the next time went much easier...finding out that I'm going to have to do more just is throwing me for a loop (plus seeing all the red dots on my tummy and wondering what happens if I run out of space - will it really hurt to go back to an old injection site?).


----------



## Mrs Davies

Fifigee - how has your egg collection gone today hunny ? 

Wallbanger - woop woop on your BFP luvvie   

CJR - so sorry to hear that you are feeling low    - it really is a hard thing we have to go through and very difficult to stay strong all the time !! We can easily feel alone in this process too, which i think makes it difficult - hugs to you and hope your feeling better  

Yankee - sorry to hear that you have to now do a 3rd injection - bloody hell !! But you have done it so far - YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!  

AFM - Blood tests went ok this morning, the clinic said if i dont hear from them  then all is ok and just carry on as normal and then just go to my scan on Friday! My headaches have eased off loads today , but now i have really bad tummy pains , it feels really dodgy - yuck!!! Get rid of one thing and another turns up haha Not to mention how bloated i feel haha couldnt wait to rip my work pants off yesterday , felt like i could breath when i got home !!

Hope your all having a nice day 

xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

ahh, cdawson, next time you are in work circulate a memo saying that this week it will be 'No Pants Friday'. See how it goes down.    a girl's gotta get comfy.


----------



## Mrs Davies

hahaha awww thanks for making me chuckle Goldbunny!!    

The clinic has just rang me and said that my E2 levels are a little high so to lower my dosage to 150 instead of 187.5. She said its a good sign and means i am responding well, but i dont always trust what they say for some reason! haha Has anybody else had to lower or higher there dosage after bloods? 

Cant wait for my scan on Friday, i want to know how many follicles i have etc 

xxx


----------



## fifigee

I have 7 eggies yippee yippee  ...very pleased with that. Mature ones too.

The op wasnt straightforward but that was told to me at 7.30 when I went into theatre (trust me to be different ) they went through my stomach instead of vaginally , I have 2 puncture marks now and am very sore ......Dont be scared by this ladies its like period pain , but due to my fibroid and them having to root about a bit more for my eggs I was told I would be fairly sore today , I am walking slowly like a snail . i think when the procedure is done vaginally it would be less sore . I may be wrong ?! Ladies who had EC done was it sore for you after ?? So my oh's sperm was great too we were told by the embryologist and now we wait for a phonecall tomorrow morning . Exciting times


----------



## TheYankee

CD - I had to stay on my high doses, but that's cause I'm not responding.  A few people have had to lower or up their doses depending on the results of the bloodwork/scans.  I had to have an injection added as I'm on the highest level hormones that they give...so I'd say you are normal!
I'd say the bloating comes from your follies developing at a great rate - drink lots of water!!!

Fifi - great work!  Can't wait to hear about your eggs!  I hope that they all fertilize and grow to be all sorts of strong!

Goldbunny - you crack me up.  As an American working in an American school, but having lived here for 8 years, it kills me when I hear the girls talking about their pants - I know they mean trousers, but come on - you're living in London, use the terminology over here!!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

fifgee - wooohooo great news on your little eggies, and sorry you had to go a different way round for the collection. Hope your pain eases off hunny, and praying that they all stay healthy for you!      

Yankee - thank you for the advice and putting me at ease!!! haha made me laugh about your pants comment hehe    

xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Oh yeah sorry ladies another quick question please haha how many brazil nuts would you recommend eating while stimming? Theres lots of callories in these and dont wana go OTT haha xxxx


----------



## mrsc75

Hi ladies,
Cant believe how many are on the 2ww, good luck to everyone, I wrote a list and even got lost off for all the personals with that!congrats Wallbanger!
hello to all the new ladies too...
Well on day 17 of the longest down reg ever and AF finally came 3 days late.  boobs were getting so big I thought I was going to need some new bras and i felt worse pains than when I was a teenager but things feel a bit more settled now its arrived.  have never felt so tired, im ok when Im busy but as soon as i sit down the eyes go.... just one more long week til first scan before stims, now just feels like a long wait.  countdown to next weds, at least have a long weekend in glasgow planned in the middle.
congrats on the eggs today fifigee...
xx


----------



## LauraHC

Congrats to Wallbanger - amazing news! 

Cjr - I feel your pain. This whole waiting thing is agony and I too was worried when they said only one of my blasts was ok to freeze (I only had one put back too.) just be kind to yourself. 

Fifigee - great number, well done. I will be willing those seven on for you. 

Afm - no time for other personals. Am going slowly out of my mind - have been wondering when it is too soon to test ,  even though I have already decided that it's OTD day for me to avoid confusion. Implant little embryo, implant!! 

Laura x


----------



## LouBH

MrsC, glad that you have AF now. What do you need to do until then? Still d/r? Enjoy the weekend. It's good to keep busy but you're getting closer.

Carla, great that you are responding well and you get to inject less liquid which is always a bonus.

Fifigee, excellent news on the eggs.  Time for them to get it on 
I wasn't sore afterwards but I only had 3 eggs so they weren't there for long. All the more reason for you to rest up and watch trashie tv.

Yankee, you're doing so well. I don't mind needles and I still struggled. I stood for about 15 mins with my first one trying to convince myself it was ok. Good luck with your other injection.

Smurfy, how's things with you.

Goldbunny, I say pants too and often forget and I work in a male dominated office so I get myself in trouble too. I'm trying to teach myself the word 'trousers' it's just so difficult  how's the 2ww going?

Cjr, hope you are feeling better. It's not easy keeping yourself positive but we are allowed our down time just not too much of it. 

Laura, I kept myself busy by getting a mani and a pedi today. We've both done well to last till now to reply. 

Kelz, how are you? 

Jen, did you get the crinone? They may have you stopping for a reason too.

 MrsMacD. Hope the end of your 2ww is going well.

 

x Lou


----------



## goldbunny

see now i do, actually, say trousers. but the ambiguity created by the use of the word 'pants' lends itself to humourous situations. x


----------



## MrsMacD

I've been doing so well in the 2ww which is why i''m even more annoyed by myself that I tested early. Got a BFN so not looking hopeful. Can't see that 3 days will make any difference. To anyone else thinking of doing it early DON'T.


----------



## Wallbanger

Hi mac D,

Don't lose hope I have read to tons of posts where an early test was neg then postive a few days later.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

      to all

Just wanted to pop on and say 

MrsMacD i agree with Wallbanger, i am one of those who tested bfn with early testing from 8dpo   through to 14dpo all bfn i almost didnt go for my blood test because of the bfns through testing early so glad i did my little boy was 4 last week 

the 2ww is horrid isnt it! it should be used as a form of punishment of somesort imo!

Donna Marie


----------



## smurfy123

Yankee - keep at it with the injections and just keep thinking u only.have another week on them! 

You made me laugh with the no pants comment.....will be thinking that when I go 4 next scan on friday. 

Carla - glad ur headaches have eased off. Good luck with ur scan on Friday too! 



Fifigee - fantastic news to get so many eggs! Everything crossed that they fertilise     ^reiki
MrsMcD - fingers crossed u get a bfp     

LouBH - manicure and pedicure sound like a great idea for relaxing! Hope u r ok.
AFM I finally seem to be getting less headaches and just feel tired now.but.think that's because I keep waking up in the night. Go for next scan on Friday to see how follicles are growing....keep having nice hot baths and putting hot water bottle against stomach at the mo!  Going potty at tje moment though as was convinced I'd shredded my bank card today as kept trying to pay with an old.card at till today then found card when I got home! Hormones are definitely going to my head!!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

MRSC75 - Glad to hear that your AF has arrived , and hope that you have a lovely weekend in Glasgow, a weekend away should defo take your mind off things

Laura HC - hang on in there hunny , and just keep them positive vibes going   

LouBH - hope your 2ww is going well too , and sending prayers and positive vibes for you too - stay relaxed and focused    

MrsMacd - i also agree with the other 2 ladies, dont give up yet and hang on in there for your other test in a couple of days, they make us wait this 2 weeks for reasons so this could still end good for you - dont give up  

Smurfy - aww glad to hear that your headaches are easing off too, and looks like we both got scans Friday - so good luck to you as well, and look forward to hearing all about it  

Hope your all having a nice evening , me just about to put me hot water bottle on tummy for a little while before i go and read my book in bed zzzzzzzzz - sweetdreams xxxxx


----------



## KELZ29

Hello LouBH- I am doing ok thank you, just this 2ww is sooo looooong    still getting A/F type twinges, but hoping thats our little bubble snuggling in   
How are you  doing in your 2ww?

Hope everyone else is feeling ok tonight?

Love and Hugs to all
    xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies.  Ive started stimming!
Well did my first menopur injection last night it was soooo fiddly and awkward. 
We manged to break the glass vial of solution correctly (hooray) then drew up the solution ok.
We squeezed it into the menopur powder then drew up the liquid again and then repeated into the next menopur powder….
The syringe was so full of air each time… then hubby swapped the drawing needle for the injector needle and cut his finger he bent the needle right over …so obviously we had to use a new injector needle...
I managed to inject it in but had some air in the syringe.

What a nightmare lol!
Later in the evening hubby had a practise with spare syringes etc.and figured out if you turn the syringe pointing upwards before injection and then slowly push the syringe up the air comes out I was in such a panic to get it injected I was frightened of the liquid coming out so just injected it in I had visions of it squirting everywhere! 
Feeling much more positive about tonight though   xxxx

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## C-M-F

Morning everyone

Wallbanger -       So pleased for you xx

Fifigee - well done on those eggies - how you feeling now, hope you're a bit less sore.

Yankee - that sure is a whole lot of jabs, am loving Goldbunny's Haribo reward system    Think you are doing an amazing job of coping with your needle phobia.  

Smurfy / Carla - really pleased the headaches have finally stopped.

Carla - how's work going?  Have your colleagues stopped cooing over scan photos now?  

MrsMacD / LouBH / LauraHC and everyone on their 2ww.  Everything crossed for you  

cjr - sorry your feeling low hun, think it is an entirely natural reaction, at some point it all just gets a bit too much.  

Staceyemma - well done with the first injection - lol at the saga getting there.    I am sooooo pleased to be on Gonal-F prefilled pens, the menopur sounds way past my abilities - hubby would be no help, he can't be in the same room when I'm doing injections!

afm: 2nd stims bloods and scan due tomorrow.  Am feeling bloated and generally yukky, had very little sleep last night - hoping these are all good signs that follies are maturing.

love and hugs to all

Clare
xx


----------



## smurfy123

Cmf - good luck.with your scan tomorrow..let.us all know how.it.goes      
Staceyemma - the menopur is.a nightmare.isn't it! I'm on.day 9 and.still keep getting.airbubbles! No wonder.the.nurse.told me to get ready for.injections at least 15 minutes.b4. Makes the.down.reg.injections.seem a breeze! Good luck with them    

Kelz/loubh/mrsmacd/goldbunny - big hugs to u all. Hope u r ok  

Carla - good.luck.tomorrow! 

Babydust to all!


----------



## fifigee

OMG 4 have fertilized    soooooooo pleased xxxx


----------



## smurfy123

Fantastic.news.Fifigee!!    .  

Hope u r feeling less sore today!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey ladies - hope that you are all well today!

StaceyEmma - well done in starting your stimming hunny !! 

Clare - Work is so so at the moment, just keep keeping my head down and getting on with my work ! Ive booked tomorrow off which is good so today is like my Friday! my 2nd appointment tomorrow while stimming too, my first scan which i am very excited for , sorry to hear you feel yukky hunny - we are nearly there haha 

Fifigee - woop woop on your 4 eggies making it wooohooo how are you feeling now ? Are you still sore ? When are you going for the transfer ?

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TheYankee

Looks like it's game over for me, folks.  At today's scan they discovered that I'm not responding.  At all.  They have no clue why this is as my numbers would not point in that direction.  They do want me to keep stimming and come back on Saturday to see if I'm late developer, but they aren't really hopeful.  I'm at work and have to give an exam so I'm trying hard not to lose it.  I had to at least write this down.  I think it would have been tough if I didn't get pregnant from IVF, but to not even get to the point of having the possibility is devastating.  I've been ever positive and hopeful, I've done almost everything that I could to make this process work, and spent huge amounts of money - and all for nothing.  Not even a shot at it.  I want to scream, cry and hit something.


----------



## goldbunny

sorry yankee, ihope you get through your day x


----------



## smurfy123

So sorry Yankee - take care and   to you! Did.the clinic offer u a follow up appt or say they could do a.different approach at all? The only reason I ask is that when I was getting bad migraines with the buserelin I.rang the clinic and.they said.I.could stop.treatment and.go onto short.protocol instead which they said.was.for 'poor responders' to the.drugs - I opted against it as was part way through down.regging but.they.said it was an option and.that it.would involve a.lot more appts and taking less.drugs but more monitoring of natural cycle - may be worth asking about when u go.for.scan?


----------



## Bisdil

Hello ladies, 

Yankee- so sorry for you hun. What a total head spin for you. Looks like smurfy had some good advice? Worth a shot? Youve been such a support and always had great advice to everyone on here- I just hope that you can get something back from it?? Love to you.Xxxx 

Wallbanger- Horray! Lovely to hear some positive stories. 

Fifigee- fabulous news!! You must be so chuffed!! Hope your feeling okay today. Fingers crossed for lots of strong embryos! 

Staceyemma/AFM: i start stimming tonight! I'm on menopur too & dreading the whole process! My DH has conveniently gone away today for 8 days so he almost misses the whole lot! Thankfully he'll be back to do his bit! I Had my baseline scan yesterday & lining was 3.1 which apparently is good so here's hoping all goes to plan. Nurse mentioned the increase in milk (to 1ltr per day- semi sk or full fat) and keep drinking at least 2ltrs water... More toilet trips here I come! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## LouBH

Yankee, hope that you are a late developer and the scan sat goes well. Keep that positivity going. Hope the day goes quick for you so you can spend some time on you.


----------



## staceyemma

Hope things can turn around for you Yankee  

Bisdil, Ive upped my milk and protein intake feeling more confident about the injection tonight hubby says he's got it sussed out   xxx how exciting that you're starting stimming   xx

Cdawson how long have you been stimming for? xxx


----------



## Cjr

Afternoon ladies.

Thank you for your kind words and support, it has really helped, I'm feeling much better today  

Good luck to you all   xx


----------



## fifigee

Hi Carla yes woop woop indeed ......I am so pleased . I am in tomorrow at 8 am for a chat about the next step as they need to watch what happens closely over the next 24 hours ...maybe an egg transfer tomorrow or maybe on monday (BLASTOCYST ) they are not sure yet . I am still a little sore in my tummy area , walking slower than normal but manageable ....still resting with feet up as I feel tired and dont want to over exert myself either . Started on the bum bullets now and stopped the paracetamol and codeine now , as slightly constipated( sorry TMI ) from all the drugs no doubt . Hows you coping hun ?x[ quote author=Cdawson link=topic=284129.msg5010019#msg5010019 date=1336039160]
Hey ladies - hope that you are all well today!

StaceyEmma - well done in starting your stimming hunny !!

Clare - Work is so so at the moment, just keep keeping my head down and getting on with my work ! Ive booked tomorrow off which is good so today is like my Friday! my 2nd appointment tomorrow while stimming too, my first scan which i am very excited for , sorry to hear you feel yukky hunny - we are nearly there haha

Fifigee - woop woop on your 4 eggies making it wooohooo how are you feeling now ? Are you still sore ? When are you going for the transfer ?

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
[/quote]


----------



## fifigee

Yankee so so sorry , sending loads of hugs


----------



## Mrs Davies

Yankee - i am so so sorry to hear that , i bet your head is all over the place, i really hope that something can be worked out for you!! Bigs hugs and much love to you hunny!!!    

StaceyEmma - i have been stimming since for 7 days and have my first scan tomorrow , i was down regulating with buserelin for 3 weeks before this too. How is your treatment going? 

Fifigee - aww wishing you all the best for your transfer luvvie , how does it work with the transfer? Do you only really find out on the day ? You keep rested up and get that little womb ready for them eggies !!!! Im ok still up and down all the time, feeling very anxious at the mo!! Think i jinx my head aches as i have a killer one today! I dreamt it was end of treatment last night and i did a positive pregnancy test, was so gutted when i woke up !! Oh yeah it turned out in my dream i was pregnant with twins as well. eeeeeeee hope my dreams come true soon!!!!

How is everybody else today?? 
xxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

"I dreamt it was end of treatment last night and i did a positive pregnancy test, was so gutted when i woke up !! Oh yeah it turned out in my dream i was pregnant with twins as well."

goodness cdawson really hope that was a premonition!!


----------



## fifigee

Carla the anxiety I had too, still get a bit now , its the emotional rollercoaster I think , just try to relax as much as possible! .....re the embryo transfer yes they could tell us on the actual day , so excited ......hope my fertilized eggs are ok xxx


Cdawson said:


> Yankee - i am so so sorry to hear that , i bet your head is all over the place, i really hope that something can be worked out for you!! Bigs hugs and much love to you hunny!!!
> 
> StaceyEmma - i have been stimming since for 7 days and have my first scan tomorrow , i was down regulating with buserelin for 3 weeks before this too. How is your treatment going?
> 
> Fifigee - aww wishing you all the best for your transfer luvvie , how does it work with the transfer? Do you only really find out on the day ? You keep rested up and get that little womb ready for them eggies !!!! Im ok still up and down all the time, feeling very anxious at the mo!! Think i jinx my head aches as i have a killer one today! I dreamt it was end of treatment last night and i did a positive pregnancy test, was so gutted when i woke up !! Oh yeah it turned out in my dream i was pregnant with twins as well. eeeeeeee hope my dreams come true soon!!!!
> 
> How is everybody else today??
> xxxxxxx


----------



## LauraHC

Just wanted to send a shout out to Yankee - really hope Sunday brings good news. Carla is right about the short protocol, so maybe that's something to consider. Anyway, I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you this weekend. 

Well done Fifigee!! 

Laura x


----------



## TheYankee

CD - hope that comes true for you!

Fifi - crossing my fingers for your fertilized eggs and a great ET.

Cjr - glad you are feeling better today!

Stacey - good luck with the injection tonight!

Bisdal - good luck with stimming!

Smurf - see my AFM...after Monday, if it's still not happening, I'll definitely have a WTF meeting to find out where to go next, and figure out if we can afford it!

Everyone else - thanks so much for your kind words!
CRGH just called to tell me that after reviewing my stuff, they want me to keep doing the meds as I have, to pick up another HGH shot tomorrow for Saturday night and to wait until Monday to get another scan.  I'm not thrilled that I might get to Monday, having injected myself 3 or 4 times a night and find out that I'm still not responding, but I guess they found something that made them think changes are in the works - maybe my blood test showed a higher level of estrogen than before.  So I'll keep plodding on (tonight is a 4 injection night - yikes!) and hoping that my body responds in some ways shape or form.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Goldbunny - aww thank you hunny - yes i hope so too, really i do !!!! Hugs to you!!   

Fifigee - awwww very exciting hunny, stay positive and yes you stay relaxed as well!! Looking forward to a couple of days off work anyway, i need it !!! Praying for your eggies xx


----------



## smurfy123

Fifigee - keeping everything crossed.for u    

Yankee - hope the hgh injections work for u!     

Bisdil - good luck stimming!


----------



## mrsc75

Yankee, hope that can only be hopeful news for you, good luck with the shots   

CD - love that dream! Have had a few about babies while down regging....and some other weird ones i thought were real..

Fifigee good with those 'bum bullets' for the ET lol

Stacey and Bisdal let me know how the stimming goes, hoping to join you next week.

Starting to feel human again now that the AF arrived and seem to have shed about half a stone and a bra size in the process.  Looking forward to a long bank holiday weekend   away to put me off the longest ever down regulation while waiting for scan next week.  Hoping that the Christening Im going to makes me feel better about the whole process and see why we're doing this instead of sad broody emotional woman jealous of all the mums.... usually I'd just get rat arsed and act like I'm 20  

Hope that everyone has a succesful few days, hoping that when I get back to a computer next weeks there might be some BFP's and more on the 2ww, its really helping me coming on here.  Such a lovely bunch.  

hope the sun shines for you all this weekend xx


----------



## mrsc75

sorry fifigee I meant good luck for the ET there xx
Have become really typing dyslexic since the down regging.......


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi all did m second jab last night and it really stung   . I've been lying down on sofa while dh does it, is that the best way or is is it better standing up....any advice greatly received xxx


----------



## goldbunny

just move into a position where the relevant area muscles are not tensed up, whereever's comfy.. you could always do the pinching part, show dh where feels best then get him to take over, rather than letting him choose the site. or.... try doing one yourself? i did most of my injections (though not all) dh just got the syringe ready and i did the stabby part... it's kinda ok if you do it fairly quickly (not fast, just not dawdling.. if you think about it it makes it harder to do it.. you sort of have to just get on with it before you have time to think..). with the fatter needles (like the gonal f and menopur) sometimes it took me a couple of goes to get it to sink in. If it didn't go in easyish the first time i moved it til it did. xx


----------



## goldbunny

also i liked to wash the area with cold water immediately beforehand it sort of reduces the sensation...


----------



## LellyLupin

Me too on the 10 May!


----------



## LouBH

Carla, Smurfy and Clare, good luck with scan tomorrow. Hope they show some great follies.

Mrs MacD, I hope that this was just an early test issue. Sending     to you. 

Stacey, Glad DH has got it sorted. It's not easy. Good luck with the rest of them.

Ceri, I did mine myself. I just pinched my skin, rested the needle against my tummy, counted to 3 and put it in. The Menopur are a bit bigger so you need to jab it a bit to get it in but not too much.  Then let go from pinching and inject the liquid. I did that bit slowly as it didn't seem to hurt as much. It gets easier. Good luck tonight.

Fifigee, great news on the embies. Good luck if you have an ET tomorrow.

Bisdil, good luck with starting stimms.

Yankee, that sounds good. Hope the injections go ok. Can you do all 4 at once. That would be impressive 

Afm: 2ww is harder than I thought. I have a box of the exact amt of crinone shots I need to take before I can test. Each day it gets one less. I'm a lists person so this is like me crossing something off a list. I'm hoping that stops me testing early. Guess we'll find out next week  
I've also been a bit teary this week. I didn't get this while stimming. I can't work it out. 
I did however get my British citizenship today so now I have to say Trousers. 

Big   to everyone.



x Lou


----------



## TheYankee

Lou - congrats on your citizenship!  I got mine this past autumn and just back from voting...awesome feeling!

Ceri - I find it easier to do it myself.  I take my time and feel around - there seem to be some places that hurt less than others on my tummy fat.  I find sitting is easiest.

Mrs - enjoy your weekend away!

Hi CD, smurf, goldbunny, Lou and Lesley


----------



## Cjr

Yankee - got everything crossed for you


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Yankeexx

My nurse said tummy level with your bellybutton is the least sensitive place, and it helps to pinch the fat (should you have any ).  Start my injections next thursday so I am sure I will find out.  Good luck everyone


----------



## MrsMacD

Yankee really hope your next scan shows your follies growing. I took a lot longer than most folk to get growth so I know how frustrating it is. You have been through so much to even get started this cycle I really hope it turns around. Will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## wombat13

Hang on in there my little Han Solo embies.
May the 4th be with you.

Love
Wombat x


----------



## TheYankee

Wombat - you have such a fabulous sense of humour!  Good luck with your transfer today!

Thanks for the fingers crossed everyone!  I had to do four injections last night and between mixing and wanting a bit of time between injections (so the liquid had somewhere to go), it took me about 45 minutes!  I had a reaction to the cetrotide - the area swelled up, turned red and ichy.  Bah!  Plus the HGH injection got bloody.  Bah x 2!  But I carried on.  To be honest, it's not really that bad.  The Gonal F and Menopur are now a breeze to do...the other two take a bit more jabbing due to thicker needles and have a lot more liquid to them, but I can do it.  And as I have a bit (okay more than a bit) of belly fat, there's plenty of surface area to choose from!  

Have a fab Friday!!!  And LONG WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Mrsc75 - hope that you have a lovely bank holiday weekend and your comment about usually getting rat assed and acting 20 made me chuckle   hehe - hope your treatment is going well 

Ceri - aww bless ya, the advice hat i can give really is i sit on the sofa so you get tyres on ya belly then just grab all that fat and poke the needle into that haha hope this helps ........

LouBh - hang in there chuck, the emotions may be a good sign hey hunny hehe !!!! Praying for you hunny    

Yankee - still got me fingers and toes crossed for you luvvie !!!   

AFM - feeling a little down in the dumps,   got a few other things going on that i am getting stressed about at the moment which i shouldnt let, but its hard!!! Only had about 2 hours sleep cuz mind was ticking away all last night !!! So feel shattered now !!!    Just got back from the clinic and i have 9 follicles but so far only 1 is above 16mm / 17mm and they like there to be 3 above that, so i have to go back Sunday and just praying that they grow by then, i was kind of hoping for more follicles as well.  Not sure why just thought there would be more !! eeeeee its all a waiting game isnt it !! Going to have a nap now with my hot water bottle.

Much love to you all ladies    

xxxxxxx


----------



## C-M-F

Afternoon All

Wombat - you make me giggle  

Yankee - hope all the jabs are worth it hun, fingers crossed  

Carla -   a plenty sweetie, try and stay positive - your scan sounds fine, follies are there and they are growing - that's good  

afm:  just got the call from the clinic to say that bloods and scan all fine and they will be ringing me tomorrow with instructions with a view to EC on Monday.  Didn't know it was possible to be excited and scared s***less at the same time


----------



## MrsMacD

Well ladies it's game over for me. AF came today which I'm pretty sure was brought on by going to acupuncture yesterday but it obviously wasn't meant to be. Now have to spend the bank holiday weekend with my family and put on a brave face. On the plus side no more pessaries yippee and I can get a drink

Wishing the rest of you all the luck in the world and look forward to seeing lots of BFP's!


----------



## C-M-F

MrsMacD - so sorry to hear that  .  I hope you manage the weekend OK 
xx


----------



## fifigee

Hello went in today at 8 am for meeting , our 4 embies are doing well , 2 are 4 cell and 2 are 3 cell , they are calling us tomorrow and if they dont like the look of how things are going embryo transfer will be tomorrow but fingers crossed that it will be a bank holiday blastocyst ...if 1 of them or more do go to blastocyst then great news !! if so we will only put in one blasto ....if the transfer is tomorrow we will put in two .

Hope you are all doing ok

Yankee good luck with everything 

Carla stay positive hun 17 mm and 16 mm is good and so is 9 follies , thats fantastic , well done !!

Fi xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Fi - hoping you get an embie put in that is the best one, regardless of when!  Will be looking for your news...

MrsMac - I'm so sorry.  Huge hugs coming your way!  Definitely make some time for yourself to mourn (perhaps a hot bath?) but also try to enjoy your weekend (big glass of wine?).  Hope to hear of a BFP from you in the future!

CMF - wow!  Monday!  How exciting!  I can imagine that you are scared too...but really hoping that you get awesome eggs!

CD - hope that the rest of your follies catch up!  And do try to relax...worry only about what you can control and let go of what you can't (that's been my mantra for this week and I think it's helping).


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi CMF - awwww thank you hunny think i am just a born worrier , did your follicles grow lots in a couple of days ?? Great news about your egg collection date hehe woop woop     

Mrs Macd - sooo sorry to hear that hunny - hugs to you, and i  really do wish you all the best for the future   

Fifigee - bloody hell its all a big waiting game isnt it , i can see the light at the end of the tunnell now and cant help thinking that something will go wrong from now till then , gota get my positive head back on !!! Praying for your little eggies hunny, looking forward to hearing your update. Just looking at your signature hun and can see that you got more follies at your 2nd scan, was this only a couple of days apart? Fingers crossed for you    

Yankee - aww thanks hunny , great advice there haha what will be will be hey xxx  


xxx xxx xxx


----------



## fifigee

Carla yes at my last scan the number of follies jumped up to 12 from 9 , but she thought it was because they were already there but my fibroid was hiding them !! Things are getting closer now for you hunny and I am praying for my embies  so much


----------



## fifigee

Good luck C-m-F xxxxx 


C-M-F said:


> Afternoon All
> 
> Wombat - you make me giggle
> 
> Yankee - hope all the jabs are worth it hun, fingers crossed
> 
> Carla -  a plenty sweetie, try and stay positive - your scan sounds fine, follies are there and they are growing - that's good
> 
> afm: just got the call from the clinic to say that bloods and scan all fine and they will be ringing me tomorrow with instructions with a view to EC on Monday. Didn't know it was possible to be excited and scared s***less at the same time


----------



## Mrs Davies

fifgee - arrrr i see , thank you hunny and fingers crossed for you too xxxxxx


----------



## C-M-F

thanks all for the good wishes  

fifigee -   for your little embies, good luck hun

Carla - my follies were between 7 and 10 mm on Tuesday, today they are between 1.4 and 2.1 mm so done some fast growing in just 3 days.  Sure yours will follow suit  

I told the nurse I felt bloated and a bit nauseous - she laughed and said it wasn't really surprising given what we are putting our bodies through, very reassuring though and said it was all normal and not to worry.

Can't praise my DH enough, he has been amazing so far.  He's put up with tantrums and exhaustion, and not once snapped at me or complained when I have no food in the house.  Must be tough for the men too but he has been a gem.  Sorry - getting all mushy now


----------



## LouBH

Evening ladies. Well the long weekend is finally here. Day dragged on and on.

MrsMacD, sorry to hear your news. Very sad   I hope your next ivf session works out for you. Big  

Carla, good luck for the follie growth. 9 is good. Hope they catch up. And perfect weather for hot water bottles.

Clare, exciting about the EC. Good luck  

Fifigee,  oooo grow little embies grow. It's not long now.

Afm: I'm feeling Nice and positive today. Got 3 days off and lots of things to do and just about to go to dinner. Nice start to the weekend.

Hello to everyone else and hope you have a great weekend. Looking forward to reading about ECs, ETs and scans.



x Lou


----------



## fifigee

Just a question out to all the ladies that have had EC ......its 2 days since the op.....I still feel under the weather , just achey and tired and not myself , is this normal ? is it the op ? the fact that ive injected for 4 weeks , the cyclogest bum bullets ? will I ever feel normal again ....I am not in pain just shattered and not 100%


----------



## ceri_gl

Thanks for the injection advice, not been too bad the last 2 days! Had a permanent headache since day 2 though and feel oh sooo tired! 
Good luck to everyone waiting for transfers!! I'm a bit confused i know if they let them go to blast they are better, but why do they put them back in sooner if they aren't doing so good? 
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

fifi give yourself time to recover! i felt like that too. My digestive system is just about normalising now.. and i'm a week past e/c. i'm crampy which i think is down to the utrogestan.. but i just about feel like a human being. it did take a few days though x


----------



## smurfy123

Yankee - good luck and keeping.everything.crossed.for.follicle growth!  

Carla - keep that tummy warm and snug till next scan! 

Cmf - great news about EC date!     

Fifigee - will keep fingers crossed for embies to.grow! Hope u.get news about EC date soon!  hope u start feeling better soon.  

Ceri - the injections will get easier soon. Keep drinking lots of water especially when u feel more.headachy. I've found that ginger biscuits help when I feel sickly with the headaches/feeling fuzzy headed too). The headaches get a bit better when u start stimming. 

MrsMacD - so sorry to hear your news.   

LouBH - great news about citizenship!

AFM - went for scan today. Had 5 follicles, 1 at 14mm and another at 17mm with a few smaller onesm been given more menopur to take over weekend and go for another scan bank hol Monday to see if they've grown a bit more. Keep talking to my stomach and saying grow follies grow!!! Oh well....its a few more hot bath and hot water bottle days for me too!!! Beginning to feel like a hormone junkie at the moment! 32 days of injections up to now.


Have a fab bank holiday weekend everyone!  

Good luck to everyone on 2ww and those having EC and ET in the next.few days!


----------



## KELZ29

Good evening ladies,

Hope we our all well as we can be and looking forward to hopefully a relaxing bank holiday weekend. 
Well done to any positive news ladies   
Sorry for any bfn sending big hugs    
A big good luck for anyone going for E/T, E/C, SCANS,2WW+PUPO'S- FINGERS CROSSED WE ALL GET GOOD RESULTS        


AFM- I am still poodling along in my 2ww, cant believe i am still only 6DP 5DT, feels like its been longer oh i wish    Its harder for me too as my D/H has been working nights and sleeping through the day, so i have been totally alone through the waiting    roll on tomorrow night i get him back for 3 nights   and then another week of being alone on this 2ww   oh well all i pray is its worth it in the end     

Well have a lovely bank holiday weekend ladies
Lots of Love and Hugs to you all


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi Ladies,

Wow what an emotional rollercoaster this is turning out to be. Its exciting, nervous and scary all at the same time. Lovely hearing all of your stories.

MrsMacD - so sorry to hear your news, keep fighting this is not the end.

Yankee - Good luck with the follice growth and take it easy this weekend

Kelz29 - hope the next week goes really quick for you

CMF - good luck with the EC please let us know how it goes, mine may be on Wednesday all being well.

Fifigee - very exciting times, good luck with the transfer

Smurfy and cdawson - 
I went for a scan yesterday to check my follicle growth after 7 days of high dosage stiming on Gonal-f. I have 8 follicles on each ovary with the largest being 16. They want me to continue stimming this weekend with more gonal-f and will have a seconf scan on Monday morning to check the growth. Like you guys I am really hoping that there is abig growth spurt this weekend!!!!!! The nurse told me that all being well if they are grown ok EC wil be on Wednesday. I hve also been given Olgatron now to prevent me from Ovulating. Fingers crossed for us all.

One thing that I have found useful is reading 'The baby-making bible' book - I originally bought it before I knew that we would have trouble conceiving but the back has a fab section on IVF. Tells you aswell that positive thinking is a big factor. She says pick a number of follicles that you want and say that number to yourself every day throughout the day. I have a low AMH so thought I would say 8 -turns out I have 8 on each follicle. It could be just a coincedence but I did have worries and thoughts that they would say that I wasnt responding, as soon as I thought that I pushed it out of my mind and thought of the number 8!!! I may sound crazy saying this, lol. The things we do ,eh! ha.

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## goldbunny

hey you know that thing you just said about picking the number of follicles you want? i did that! i even drew pictures of my ovaries with 5 each side because i had decided 10 wasn't too greedy. Got 11 eggs in the end, pretty close. i thought it was just me being a bit weird. didn't know they put that sort of thing in books.


----------



## goldbunny

ceri_gl said:


> Thanks for the injection advice, not been too bad the last 2 days! Had a permanent headache since day 2 though and feel oh sooo tired!
> Good luck to everyone waiting for transfers!! I'm a bit confused i know if they let them go to blast they are better, but why do they put them back in sooner if they aren't doing so good?
> Xxx


ceri i think the reason they are better at blast is that the ones that get there first will be the strongest, best growers, plus being a blastocyst means they arrive in the womb at the same sort of size they would normally be. but not all embies will survive to blast because they can start fragmentation and so it is a risk to try and take all to blast, that there might not be any that are any good by then. putting them back at 3 days means more people get to give them a chance, if they are already a bit fragmented or whatever, plus if someone has only a couple of embies anyway there isn't any real benefit waiting to blast it just costs the lab money to be looking after them. i'm sure they'd rather sling them back in and have the lab space for the next person..


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi Goldbunny,

well there must be some truth to positive visualisation then! ha. Sorry I just re-read my message and I meant to say I had 8 follicles on each Ovary but I'm sure you understood what I meant! I would recommend that everyone gives it a go - thereis no harm in it and the drawing of the follicles is even better!! 

Im going to visualise all my follicles getting to max size now!! see if that works, fingers crossed x


----------



## smurfy123

Sh5star - thanks for the follies.growing tip! I hadn't been visialising them.growing but have kept.talking to my stomach and telling. them to.grow! Good luck for.your.scan on Monday

!


----------



## LouBH

Sh5star, great number of follies and good size. good luck with your scan on Monday. EC very soon    

Great advice about positive visualisation. I've been imagining my embies chipping away at my endo making themselves a nice comfy home.  Now I can start thinking about them growing. I thought I was a bit strange but it makes it feel real. I'll just keep that up then  

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Yankee.


----------



## fifigee

UPDATE !! Our 4  embies  are growing all prefectly and how they should be , going in for a single blastocyst transfer at 10am Monday . Exciting !!!xxx


----------



## fifigee

such great news I had to post it twice


----------



## C-M-F

Fantastic news fifigee


----------



## jblox78

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope you are all doing OK...

It's a definite BFN for me - did a test yesterday morning which came up negative and it was confirmed when AF arrived this morning...

Was really down yesterday although I slept right through for the first time in just under a week last night - think all the waiting was getting to me!  Am feeling a lot better today - DH and I have decided to wait a few months before trying again - we have one more NHS try.  My sister is getting married in early June and friends of ours are getting married in July so we are going to plan a holiday in between the two and then once all that is through will look at starting maybe late August / September.

We've still to go in for blood test on Monday so guess we will make an appointment then to discuss next steps...

 and lots of luck and best wishes to all of you...

Jen xxx


----------



## Cjr

Jblox - I'm sooo sorry   good luck to you in August, I might be right there with you, had a BFN this morning on a test, so it's not looking good so far, I really feel AF coming  

Enjoy your Holliday, you deserve it.

Take care xx


----------



## jblox78

Aw Cjr - sorry you got a negative -   it was maybe too early and that it turns around for you on OTD...

Jen xxx


----------



## LauraHC

Really crap to hear your news Jen - hope you are ok. Hugs. Cjr - looking at your dates I would say you might have tested too early. Really hope so. Xxx


----------



## smurfy123

Jblox and cjr -   to u both.

Fifigee! - fab news. Good luck.for monday!


----------



## LouBH

Oh Jen that really is   but you've got a great plan ahead for the next few months. Sending you lots of   and wishing you lots of luck for your next session. Enjoy your holiday.

Cjr, I hope it's too early too.  

Fifigee, great news on the Blasto.


----------



## Wallbanger

I think it's all over!! Took a clear blue digital this morning has changed from a 2-3 weeks to a 1-2 weeks which I assume means the hcg level has dropped... Why did I do the test!!! Silly me... What now? Any ideas ladies?


----------



## goldbunny

get another blood test?


----------



## LauraHC

Ring the clinic and get a blood test. It might mean absolutely nothing wallbanger, could just be a difference in the tests. Laura xx


----------



## Wallbanger

Thanks ladies, did two tests both the same, going to go in tomorrow for bloods..


----------



## LouBH

Good luck Wallbanger


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies, 
Hope you are all well as you can be  

JBLOX&CJR- Sending you big hugs      

WALLBANGER- Keep positive it could all be fine, sending you hugs and prayers.         


AFM- Just waiting and waiting for next Saturday   all my A/F type twinges have stopped, so i am praying they were because my little bubble was implanting oh i hope so    
A quick question ladies, before i started treatment i was an exercise freak   obviously i was told to stop, I'm feeling so yuk now though, is it OK to do a bit of light cycling on an exercise bike now does anyone no??

LOVE AND HUGS TO ALL
    XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello ladies how are we all today ??
Quick update first of all on me!!! me and Liam have just got back from the clinic and i now have 16 follicles, all above the size that they want them to be, so they ringing me later to let me know what time to do my trigger shot tonight    , and then egg collection on Tuesday woop woop   , can honestly say this is probably the most excited i have been through treatment so far, some good news and its starting to feel more real. Looking forward to doing my final jabs at last !!   Cant wait for my eggies and Liams sperm to get jiggy haha    

LouBh - hope you are still feeling positive hun and enjoyed your dinner the other night ?  

Fifigee - how are you feeling huny? Great news on your eggies, and good luck for transfer tomorrow , eeekkk gets exciting when we get to this stage doesnt it 

Smurfy & SH5star - hope that you are both ok, and good luck for your scans tomorrow. So much has changed in my scan and follicles since Friday, so keep thinking positive and grow follies grow haha  

Kelz - hope you are ok and hope that you and dh get to spend a good few relaxing days together. In regards to excerise i the same was a little excercise freak before treatment too, mine being running, and i stopped as soon as i started treatment. Miss is lots and like you dont feel myself, but i personally would just relax and maybe walking or swimming would be ok, especially in your 2ww hunny, take it easy  

Jen & CJR - soooo sorry to hear your news on the BFN, big hugs to you both, and hope you are ok   

Wallbanger - really hope that it works out for you, and god luck for tests tomorrow. What day did you test on??

Sorry for anybody i have missed, hope you are all ok, sending hugs to you all and lots of baby dust 
Love Carla 



xxxxxx xxxx


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hi everyone just reading thru some comments and wan to tag along..how are things with u all? 

Me and my hubby been trying  for a baby for almost 6 years..soul destroying I know..ESP when everyone else around u getting pregnant. Royal sent me away few times to lose weight and finally last July I had lost enough to get on the waiting list. Was expecting apt to come in end July but it came in last Thursday so go for ou screening next Monday 14th then not sure ŵhat happens after that..will keep u posted..

Lynn coleraine x


----------



## LouBH

Carla that's excellent news. It is really exciting now.    

Hi Lynn, good luck next week. There are so many parts to ivf and we have all had different treatments so you'll be sure to find someone here to answer your questions.

Kelz, it's a long wait. Saturday can't come quick enough. I keep trying to find different reasons why it is ok to test early, one reason was that I could test on Friday because I'm working from home   

Afm: I had a bit of a scare today as I had a bit of light spotting. I've had nothing since this morning so will just keep an eye on it. It's hard to know what's what so trying not to think too hard on it.

Good thing though, no work tomorrow.  



x Lou


----------



## TheYankee

Lou - I think spotting is normal, but crossing my fingers that it's nothing!

Lynn - welcome to the board and best of luck with your appointment...this is a lovely group of ladies!

Cd - congratulations!  What a great number of follies!  Good luck with the trigger!

Kelz - I was told that only light walking for about 20 min was suggested in the 2ww...you don't want to heat up at this point.

Wallbanger - it could just be the tests, time of the day, almost anything.  Good luck with the blood test!

Cjr - your testing is probably too early..it's not over until AF

Jblox - so sorry for you BFN.  Hoping for the best next time.

Fifi - good luck with tomorrow!!  Great news!

To anyone I missed - visualise!!  And happy bank holiday!


AFM - tomorrow is my scan to see if I'm a go or no.  I have eaten a ton of protein, visualised, meditated, acupunctured, bathed, heated, etc.  if it doesn't happen, it's not for trying and we'll go from there.


----------



## goldbunny

fingers crossed for you yankee


----------



## fifigee

Hi all......anyone can help me ? ! anyone had a weird feeling inside at the end of weeing  (low stomach are above pubic bone ) not pain but an ache at the end of the flow , but the feeling is in the tummy not like the feeling with cystisis .....this has been since egg collection ! Thanks guys .xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hope everyone going okay! I'm not doing too bad think dh has perfected his technique   although only on day 6 so early days yet I suppose!
Hope all goes well tomorrow fifigee  
Xxx


----------



## fifigee

CARLA ......Wow thats amazing hunny ....excoting hey ? 

xxx


----------



## Wallbanger

Thanks Yankee.... I do hope it's ok (but ready for the worst). Good luck tomo, I'm sure it will be ok, where is your scan?

Fifigee, when was your EC? Don't want to scare you but could it be an infection?

Cdrawson -I tested 5dsys post a 5day transfer, I'm now 18 days post transfer.

Kelz -I was told 24 hours rest thn back to normal activities.

Jblox - am so sorry, are you going I wait before trying again?

Lynn- welcome

Lou - sounds like implantation to be - I had spotting for two-3days.





Does anyone else think the clearblue tests with conception indicator is evil??


----------



## fifigee

my ec was 5 days ago .....ive had it since i woke up from ec , my first wee was like it , so maybe not infection?! and i was given anti biotics when i was asleep ......im hoping its just one of those things but will mention it. Hope you are ok Wallbanger xxx


----------



## Wallbanger

Aww good Fifigee, I reckon things are just settling down. See what they say, it might be your pelvic floor muscles ??


----------



## smurfy123

Carla - great news about your follicles!  

Ceri - glad your injections are ge tting better.  

Yankee - good luck with ur scan 

Fifigee - good luck with ET. Hope your funny feeling settles down . 
Would definitely mention it to the clinic staff though.

LouBH - hope u r ok.

Lynn H - welcome and good luck with ur first appt. I know how.frustrating it can be waiting to be referred on while losing weight....I was first referred 3 years ago but had to lose weight before we could proceed for treatment. Well done! Everyone on here is sooooo helpful and supportive.

Hello to anyone else I've missed too. Fingers crossed the rain stays away tomorrow!
AFM - all set for next scan 2moro....grow follies grow!!!!


----------



## LauraHC

Hi All 
I've had some spotting too, like you Lou. It was last night - sent me into a complete tailspin as I thought it was too late for implant bleed (7dp6dt) So now preparing for it now to work. Completely numb to be honest and just hoping for no more bleeding. My otd isn't until Saturday. 

Hope everyone is ok. Wallbanger - keeping my toes crossed for you. 

Laura xx


----------



## goldbunny

follie energy for your scan smurfy


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good morning all, hope that you are all well.

Lynn - welcome hun and good luck 

Loubh - yeah i think that spotting is normal, but try not to worry and got everything crossed for you  

Yankee - good luck for your scan today , really am hoping that it is good news for you  

Fifigee - i really am not sure what that could be, but defo ring the clinic and find out, if i said it would just be a guess as to what i thought. I am sure al is ok hunny 

Smurfy - hope them follicles have grown for you, looking forward to hearing all later , fingers crossed  

Laura Hc - hang on in there hun and think poisitive , thinking of you  

afm, the nurse rang yesterday and said they want to wait one more day because there was some smaller follicles that them could catch up if we left them one more day, so she is ringing me later and letting me know what time to do my trigger shot tonight !!!
Anybody got any nice plans this bank holiday Monday? Me nothing but housework, very exciting haha 

xxxxxx


----------



## LouBH

Thanks everyone for your support. 

Laura, for fleeting moments Ive been thinking the same thing but as hard as it is we need to think positive. So sending you   and  

Yankee, good luck for your scan today. Not sure why I thought it was yesterday.   

Carla, ooo only 2 more days till EC and a day off the injections. Grow little follies grow! . 

Smurfy,   for great follie growth.

Fifigee, hope you are ok  

Ceri, glad the injections are getting better. When is your fist scan?

Wallbanger, Hope your bloods are good today. I'm not a fan on the digital tests either.

 Goldbunny, how do you keep yourself so sane.  

Clare & Kelz, you ladies doing ok?

Hope everything is going well for the rest of you.

 

x Lou


----------



## TheYankee

Lou - keeping my fingers crossed.

CD - hope your follies are all cooked and ready.  Best of luck tonight!

Laura - you're getting closer and closer...less than a week now!  Hugs!

Smurf - hope your scan goes well!

Fifi - I would check with the doc about your pains...hope they go away!

Ceri - glad your injections are going okay.

Wallb - I think all conception tests are evil.  All of them.

Hi to goldbunny!

AFM - not good ladies.  Only one measurable follicle and maybe two really small ones.  The doctor (a new one) was also floored by the results.  I was asked about my injections, where I bought them from, where I was doing them, how much I was taking, etc, etc.  They can't figure out what is going wrong as I ought to have a lot of follicles.  Seems I'm a rare case and the docs are going to have to get together to discuss me and my body's failure to respond.  I'm still meant to keep going with my injections and have a scan for Weds, but I have a feeling that this cycle is going to be abandoned.


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi all! My first scan is the 21 st may I am on suprecur for 3 weeks instead of 2 as they are fully booked the week I should be having EC  . Everyone keeps telling me 3 weeks seems too long to wait before your first scan though? But not much choice really!
Yankee hope it all goes well at your scan and the news is better.
Lou try to be positive I know it's really hard. Im so negative myself I think it's saves the disappointment which is such a stupid attitude to have!
All the best of luck to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## fifigee

Hi everyone hope you are enjoying your bank holiday Monday. Well I am home finally after a very strange day ..we arrived for embryo transfer to be told that 2 of our 4 had slowed down and the other 2 were strong but not quite blastocyst (we were a bit concerned at this but the docs  were not) however because of this the main Doc wanted us to put 2 back inside me to give us a good chance ......so that was quite a shock to say the least ! exciting though , my oh was great and took photos of the two on the tv .....The doc said the on the left looked v g indeed !! I cant believe I am now pupo !!


----------



## Wallbanger

Sorry to drown the mood, our blood test is back and it's game over beta dropped too low told to stop support and allow to pass.


----------



## fifigee

oh God so sorry Wallbanger I realy hope you are going to be ok


----------



## LouBH

Wallbanger, I'm so sorry to hear that   many many   to you both. 

Yankee, hope things go ok on wednesday. Can you do IUI if there is just the one?

Fifi, welcome to the 2ww.


----------



## TheYankee

So sorry Wallbanger.  Sounds like it was a bad day for a few of us.


----------



## fifigee

Sorry Yankee , I hope things get better


----------



## Wallbanger

Yes a very bad bad day. Anyone know how long you need to wait before giving it another go? Yankee what meds are you taking?


----------



## goldbunny

wallbanger, so sorry


----------



## LouBH

Wallbanger, my clinic they've told me its 3mths but I think it depends on your clinic.


----------



## TheYankee

Wallbanger - from day one I've been on 225 iu Gonal F, 225 iu Menopur and every other day injections of Human Growth Hormone - this is the max dosage which CRGH gives.  I seem to just be a weird case with no apparent reason for my lack of response (I had 10 AMH, 7 FSH and 12 AFC which is good for a 43 year old woman - I should be responding according to every doc and everything I read).  But I do have some of the top docs in London looking at my stuff so hopefully they will be able to figure out alternatives.


----------



## LauraHC

What a bad day for some of us. Wallbanger - I am so sorry. There really are no words. Xx

Yankee - what a nightmare. Crgh have a really good reputation so hopefully then can help you get sorted. 

Afm - more bleeding today. I think its probably all over. Evil hope is telling me that it might still be ok but it's getting worse (more frequent) so I have to be realistic. Am gutted and so glad not at work today- cannot stop crying. 

Love to everyone else 

Laura x


----------



## Cjr

Laurahc and wallbanger- so sorry   it's all over for me too, AF came today, really down now. But I will try again when we are allowed hopefully in a couple of months, got 1 more go with nhs.

Good luck to everyone else, will be logging on to check your progress, and I would like to thank all of you for your kind words and support   xx


----------



## LouBH

Laura, Clare,


----------



## TheYankee

LouBH said:


> Laura, Clare,


Me too!


----------



## TheYankee

Update - one of the consultants just called and told me to stop the Gonal F and up the Menoput to 450 iu...interesting.


----------



## Colesy

Hey Guys

I am rather behind with all the personal's as I have been away for a few days in Ireland. I have had a lovely time and a good rest. Sunday is test date and it's soon approaching. I was feeling sick in the evening's which has now stopped I was told it was the progesterone. My boobs are sore to touch again the progesterone. I get cramps daily so I dunno if it's period cramps coming on or could it be something more. Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is doing well.....if I miss anyone sorry but ere goes a massive post...

fifigee - Congrat's on your EC and ET. What is an early stage blast?

MrsMacD - Did you hold out till test date?

Cdawson - Where are you up too? I read your post about someone being pregnant in the office it's never nice. Recently I have been feeling OK about other people getting pregnant but I think it's because I have been making progress. Who know's how I'll feel if it doesn't work

Bisdil - How are you getting along? 

jblox78 - I'm sorry your period arrived. I noticed you had cramps like me so I'm feeling a tad worried. 

C-M-F - Look's like your making good progress

Cjr - I'm sorry about your BFN

LauraHC - Your test date is around mine. I didn't get any to freeze but it did make it to blast 

KBoulton - Welcome

wombat13 - Hope your going well?

jodieirish - Welcome

Wallbanger - Congrat's


----------



## fifigee

Hi colesey , an early stage blast is day 5 , but not quite at full blast ( I am not reading into it too much ) it just means it may be a little slower so thats whyy they have suggested putting 2 back in 

xxx


----------



## jblox78

Laura - keeping everything crossed your bleeding goes away...

Cjr and wallbanger - so sorry fingers crossed it'll be good news for both of us next time round  

Yankee - hope the change in meds gets things moving! ! 

Jen x x


----------



## Colesy

MrsMacD - Just noticed you didn't hold out till test date. I'm sorry about your negative. I hope your having a nice weekend with your friends and family and able to put on that brave face

TheYankee - I'm sorry you weren't responding to start with you must be up and down. You have to think positive that they are still continuing?

goldbunny - Maybe your dream was a sign. How are you getting on in the 2ww?

LouBH - Congrat's on getting your citizenship. Have you had anymore spotting? Could it be an implantation bleed? 

C-M-F - Did you have EC today?

smurfy123 - Glad everything is doing well for you?

SH5STAR - Again I'm glad your doing well?

Wallbanger - I'm sorry about your loss. Lot's of Hugs

Cdawson - EC tomorrow good luck just relax it's painless and exciting although I know the nerves will be there

Lynn Hutchinson - Welcome

LauraHC - I hope the spotting has stopped and your able to relax till test date

fifigee - Fingers crossed for you. I assumed they put all blast's back at day 5 at our clinic!

Sorry if I have missed anyone out x


----------



## LouBH

Cjr, sorry, I meant to send   to you. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## C-M-F

Wallbanger & cjr so very sorry to hear your news  

Yankee - hope the docs can figure out what's going on for you

Sorry for really short post but still feeling a bit rough from ec this morning. They got 18 eggs and are doing half ivf and half icsi. Fingers crossed they fertilise. 

Hugs to all 

Clare

Xxxx


----------



## LouBH

Oooo that's great Clare.   time for a little bit of fun. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TheYankee

Clare - that's an amazing amount of eggs - hoping that you get a ton of fab fertilisation!

Colesy - Crossing fingers for you.  I'm trying to be as positive as possible.


----------



## goldbunny

good luck cmf for your ivf/icsi


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi folks managed to survive the bank holiday weekend with the family. Despite AF showing it's ugly head with avengance on the Friday and having to put up with a 5 hour journey of severe cramps, I had a good time. To be honest I think it was good for me as I didn't have time to think about things. A bit worried though because I haven't shed a tear over it. Was expecting a BFN so don't know if that's the reason or because I've had to supress my feelings because I was away.

Have caught up with the posts I have missed and am really sad no-one has got their well deserved BFP!

Jen - so sorry it wasn't your turn.    

CJR - sorry for your BFN. Fingers crossed you'll get it next time  

Wallbanger - can't begin to imagine what it must be like to get the long awaited BFP and to then have it taken away from you. Sending you big   and hope you get another BFP soon


----------



## ceri_gl

So sorry to all of you who have had bad news sending you loafs of     .

At my clinic they said if it doesn't work they like you to have one natural bleed before the next go but I suppose they are all different. Hope you all have some really good news soon!

Xxx


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies, 
Hope you are as well as can be   

sending big hugs to WALLBANGER AND CJR     

Hope things turn out ok LAURAHC   


AFM- Just waiting    saturday cant come sooner i tell you, it has officially been the longest 2 weeks of my life, just hope its a BFP for me and my darling husband.
Just going to keep praying everyday until saturday now                

LOVE AND HUGS LADIES 
    XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## smurfy123

Cjr/wallbanger/mrsmacd so sorry 4 u both.   from me!!! 

Laura - hang in there.     ^reiki ^ 

Ceri - I was on buserelin for 3 weeks too before I had baseline scan. 

LouBH - hope u r ok?

Yankee - good luck with your next scan.....keeping everything crossed that changing meds grows follies!    

Fifigee - great news about u being pupo!     

Kelz/colesy - hope u r both doing ok? 

Cmf - great news about getting so many eggs! Hope u feel better tomorrow.   

Carla - how are you doing?

AFM - went for scan. Follies have had a growth spurt....now have 11 on the rt side and a few on the left, largest one is 20mm. EC is on Thursday. Trigger shot 9pm tomorrow!  

Hello to everyone else.....sorry if I've missed anybody.


----------



## Wallbanger

Thank you sooooooo much for the support ladies, the bath and a small lass went down a treat  

We have decided to get right back in there and are going back this week to discuss the next steps   wish luck...


----------



## Cjr

Wallbanger - did you have any to freeze?


----------



## Bisdil

Hi guys, 

Goodness me-I've been away a few days and have missed loads!! So, so sorry for you girls who haven't got the BFP that you deserve. Absolutely gutted for you all. Has made me quite tearful actually-day 5 stimming for me and I think my emotions are all over the place. I hope that you all find the strength to go through this again- now you've done it once I'm sure you can tackle it again

Fifigee & Kelz & Colsey...exciting news for you and fingers crossed for your BfPs-come on- we need some good news on here and an uplifting story!! 

Brill news for you smurfy. Must feel like light at the end of the tunnel once you get to that stage! 

Cmf- great news on the EC- you must be so chuffed! 

AFm- I'm bloated to hell with all this milk and water I'm drinking (day 5 stims).I have found the menopur injection with water /mixing thing quite a pain and rather fiddly. Makes the DR jab feel like a breeze! I am having occasional 'tightening' sensations/cramps in my tummy and wondered whether anyone else had this at all? I am also having nightmares fairly regularly about me not producing any follicles and the scan being empty! Also DH is never in my dreams which is sad- I think it's because hes away and I'm feeling a bit abandoned it coming out in my dreams! What a bummer!

Anyway, wishing you all lots of love and sorry for not doing personals to everyone. 
B xxxx


----------



## smurfy123

Bisdil - I keep getting a pulling feeling either side of my stomach whilst stimming and the bloating is awful. Keep drinking water! Getting rather used to wearing.comfy tracksuit bottoms at the mo.    

Wallbanger - good luck discussing next steps with the clinic!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello ladies hope that you are all well, and have had a nice bank holiday weekend. Right here goes my killer of a post ...........

Yankee - good luck for your scan tomorrow, really hope that your cycle doesnt have to be abandoned. Hope that the change in your medication makes a differeence for you.   

Ceri - dont worry hunny i was on buserelin for 3 weeks before i started stimms too because my clinic was also fully booked !! It is not a problem apart from sadly you will have to put up with side effects for longer, how are you getting on with the side effects ? 

Fifigee - wow good luck in you 2ww luvvie ,   praying that your 2 little embryos stay healthy & strong hehe  how would you feel if you end up pregnant with twins ? 

Wallbanger - really sorry and hope your ok hunny, hugs to you. I think it is a few months before you can start again but it does depend on the clinic i think.   

LauraHC & CJR & MrsMacd - so so sorry to hear your news too, big hugs to you both, hope you have lots of support around you   

Colesey - hope you are doing ok and yes your test date is getting closer, fingers crossed for you.My collection is tomorrow , it was meant to be today but they are giving a couple of my smaller follicles chance to catch up or soemthing. To be honest i have done nothing but lie on my sete for past couple of days, so bloated and my belly is really sore and tender to touch. They found fluid in my last scan and i have been trying to not worry about it but after being in pain cant help but worry  

Clare - how are you feeling today after collection? Wow thats a great amount off eggs, well done to you. Hope lots fertilise for you  

Kelz - fingers and toes crossed for your test date on Saturday, hang on in there hunny   

Smurfy - brilliant news that your follicles have grown, and good luck for trigger shot tonight !! I did mine at 9.30 last night, the needle was massive ha !! Sick of having a sore belly  Hope it eases off after collection. Are you having sedation or a general on Thu? Im having a general and feeling nervous about the op 

Bisdil - hope you had a good few days away and yeah think the bloating and bad dreams are side effects from it all, i got them too !! Hope you are well.

Can anybody shed any light on the fluid that the clinic found in my scan? Has this happened to anybody else ? 

xxx xxx xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies hope everyone is doin ok day 7 of stimming for me  
I can really feel my ovaries working now its awkward to sleep I can feel them move when I turn over in my sleep eww!!!  

xx Feeling pretty exhausted now is anyone else? xxx another progress scan day 8 of stimms tomorrow
day 4 scan showed 7 follicles on right and not sure about left ovary as it was hiding behind my bowel but she managed to measure two  hopefully there were more hiding


----------



## fifigee

Carla I would feel like the luckiest woman alive


----------



## LauraHC

It's definately all over this time for us. Have had bright red bleeding - basically AF is here. Am numb with grief. 

So sorry to everyone else in the same situation. Good luck to everyone still in the pathway - good luck. 

Have to wait three months at my clinic to do my frozen cycle.

Hugs to all

Laura x


----------



## C-M-F

oh Laura I am soo soo sorry    nothing else to say other than   and good luck for next time xx

Fifigee - everything crossed for you, hoping your dreams come true  

Smurfy / Bisdil - I was really bloated and had loads of twinges / pulling from both sides.  Not at all comfortable but at least you know things are moving along  

Kelz - hang in there hun, are you still counting down days or have you resorted to hours now??    Seriously, wishing you loads of luck  

Colsey -   and good luck to you 

Carla - wow lady - that was some post     Good luck for your EC tomorrow.  Can't shed any light on the fluid but can set your mind at rest regarding the collection.  I had a GA (actually called it deep sedation but I was totally asleep) came round really quickly and felt fine.  Felt tender and uncomfortable most of the day but paracetamol took the edge off and I slept well, woke up this morning just a little tender still, tummy drags a bit but nothing drastic.  You'll be absolutely fine, honest.  xx

afm:  Good news from clinic the morning, 6 of the 8 IVF eggs have fertilised and 5 of the 10 ICSI eggs.  Planned transfer on Saturday, fingers crossed they all make it  .  

sorry if I've missed anyone.


Clare
xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry laurahc x   ^hug^


----------



## goldbunny

great fertilization cmf beaming energy to your embies


----------



## fifigee

CARLA good luck for Egg Collection tomorrow .......exciting stuff , lots going to happen from now on  

LAURA HC .....so sorry hun ,


----------



## TheYankee

CMF - great news on the fertilization!  Woo hoo!

Laura - I'm so sorry.  Major hugs coming your way!

Stacey - great news on getting a bunch of follies!  Hope they keep growing and more show up!

CD - not sure about the fluid...could it be blood?  Did they sound concerned at all about it or just mentioned it randomly?

Smurf - hope you can get comfy...stretchy things sound good (I know a bunch of my friends lived in yoga pants every night).  And good luck for the trigger!

Bisdil - bloating is a good sign I think.  I hope your nightmare doesn't come true - as it's my personal experience right now and it sucks.  Sending you hope for many follies on your next scan.

Wallb - hope that you can figure out a plan that works for you!

Kelz - I'm going to keep crossing my fingers for you that Saturday brings you joy.

MrsMac - glad you surived the long weekend with family.  Hugs!

Ceri - how are things going?

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - was woken up at 5am with tons of nausea.  I went to the loo and hung out over the toilet for a while, tried drinking water but still didn't feel good.  I then stumbled down the stairs and ate some crackers which settled my tummy.  I guess the increase in Menorpur has caused this - anyone else have this happen with it?  I'm tired and thirsty and feeling ick today...and I'm out of Menopur so hoping I can get more from the clinic today...have been in meetings and now in class, so will call in a bit.  Argh...the things we do for IF.


----------



## MrsMacD

Laura so sorry to hear your news. Sending lots of   look after yourself


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi all
Thanks CD and Smurfy glad I'm not the only one dr for 3 weeks!

Afm, well  I'm not doing too bad my worse fear being the needle bit is not as bad as I thought it would be. Side effects wise, well I had a headache but it's gone now but apart from that and a bit of belly ache i haven't really had many although my brain doesn't seem to be working properly I can't concentrate I don't know what I'm doing sometimes! I've got tonsillitis now too, I can't believe it just what I flipping need! I think it may be from the stress but I've come home from work half day as I don't want to use sick yet just in case I need it with the treatment!

Sorry if I've missed anyone I should have mentioned but I'm not well  xxxxxx


----------



## mrsc75

Hello girls,
So sorry to hear the sad news Laura, Mrs Macd and CJR and Wallbanger   

have been away for a few days and have found it hard to catch up, everything happens so fast when your at different stages....

AFM I feel like I've hardly started, last day of down regging before scan tomorrow morning and Im a bit scared because I desperately want things to hurry up and move on, but I think I've had the easy part so far when I read everyones posts.  It's starting to feel all the more real...

Am having a day like you Ceri I think, finding it really hard to get into work today, had a fab weekend with my lovely DH and I just want to stay in the house, topped off by the fact I think Im getting some lurgy of my neices at the weekend, will have to ask the clinic how the nasal spray will work as at the moment i feel like im getting some kind of throat infection, always pick these things up when I'm feeling sensitive....
having one of those 'really cant be  ' days.  Preferring computers to people......

xx


----------



## fifigee

Hi ladies hope you are all doing ok ......I just had a call and our other two embryos are not going to be frozen ....one perished and one tried to get to blastocyst but hasn't and they are letting it perish . She also said the ones that went back in me were graded 2 on day 5 and looking good . God knows how I am going to cope in this 2ww.


----------



## goldbunny

fifigee


----------



## LouBH

Fifi, if you find a way to cope pls share it. We're all going crazy, crazier for some of us. E.g. Goldbunny 

MrsC, Ceri hope you start to feel better soon. 

Yankee, hope the new set of drugs help out. Fingers crossed those follies get going. Hope you are feeling better.

Laura, sorry to hear that. This is such an emotional process. I hope you get to start soon. Look after yourself as well.

Clare, great news on the fertilisation. Saturday isn't far away.

Carla, good luck for EC tomorrow. It's finally here.

Stacey, hope your scan goes ok.

Sorry for those I've missed it's another busy period with scans, ETs and ECs. Good luck to you all.

Afm: I've been having cramps and spotting. I'm using crinone gel and it's supposed to be common so I'm just crossing my fingers that it's still all go for me. I doubt that i'll last till Sat to test.   no control I tell you!!


----------



## smurfy123

LauraHC -   to u! So sorry.  

Fifigee - sorry to hear about embies. Good luck for et!    

Carla - good luck for et tomorrow! I'm having general anaeasthetic too and yes I'm getting nervous about it. Fingers crossed all goes well for you!  . Thx  for the warning about the size of the trigger shot needle. Had my instruction leaflet out yesterday to make sure I know what to do with it and checked the pack as some people at my clinic have had some with no needle in! 

Mrssc75 - Good luck with scan tomorrow!  

Yankee - i've found the menopur makes u really sickly too. Mine has come in more waves of nausea and dizzy spells than in one big bout. Hope you get good news at your scan.

Hello to everyone else too!


----------



## C-M-F

fifigee   

Mrsc75 - glad you had a lovely weekend with DH, good luck with the scan tomorrow.  What stims are you due to take Gonal-F or Menopur (are there others too??).  I had Gonal-F, preloaded pens - total doddle to administer and teeny tiny needles  

Smurfy - good luck with your trigger shot - mine was the same tiny needle as the Gonal-F pens - hope yours is the same.

LouBH - try and hold out till Saturday - will power that woman, you can do it!!  

Ceri - you poor thing, bad enough having drug side effects without a bug to boot, lots of tlc needed for you  

Yankee - you really are going through the lot aren't you, so hope it all turns out well in the end.

Now ladies - a quick question for you all which probably comes under the tmi banner.  Since I took the trigger shot I've been really constipated, think yesterdays drugs / ec has also not helped.  I'm about to hit the prune juice but out of interest have any of you been affected by this?  I know the progesterone can do it but I haven't even started that - I have that to look forward to tomorrow.    Any other suggestions for keeping things on the move - I already eat masses of fruit and veg but have to be a bit careful due to having IBS & gastritis.


----------



## TheYankee

C-M-F said:


> Now ladies - a quick question for you all which probably comes under the tmi banner. Since I took the trigger shot I've been really constipated, think yesterdays drugs / ec has also not helped. I'm about to hit the prune juice but out of interest have any of you been affected by this? I know the progesterone can do it but I haven't even started that - I have that to look forward to tomorrow. Any other suggestions for keeping things on the move - I already eat masses of fruit and veg but have to be a bit careful due to having IBS & gastritis.


A curry always works for me!


----------



## TheYankee

Smurf - good luck with the trigger shot (the one they gave me is a pen like Gonal F) and the general anesthesia.

Lou - control thyself!  No testing for you! Have you not learned from others on here.  

Fifi - best of luck with the 2ww!  You-can-do-it!

MrsC - don't worry, you aren't behind, you are just on your own course...we all seem to have our own journey on here - some quicker than others.  And don't get too stressed about it all.  Even though I ***** and moan on here, those moments do pass pretty quickly.

Ceri - hope you feel better!  I figure the exhaustion now is just to get us used to no sleep after we have children!

AFM - I went to CRGH w/o an appointment and demanded to be seen.  They didn't have any Menopur so they put me on Merional which is meant to be the same sort of thing - but more mixing for me.  At least I have my meds and can keep this cycle going for now.  I'm hoping that tomorrow I have some news - either good news that my follies are growing  or news that they have some ideas on how to move forward in my next cycle if this one isn't going to work.


----------



## fifigee

Well ladies i have been af cramps and backache and just had brown when wiped , I am   for implantation as I know it can happen the day after a 5 day transfer


----------



## TheYankee

And the reactions can also be just because of having had the transfer - it does disrupt things in your system and all.  Brown blood is the okay blood - it's old stuff that has been disturbed.


----------



## Chamudaleh

What u all r saying really struck a cord with me. U r so right.  ** sucks. I hate going on and seeing all the babies. It's hard to be so happy for everyone when ur going thru all this. I just keep positive and hope all will be well.  I will start ivf in July and i have endo. I hope this works because it's soooo damn expensive!  If anyone has positive stories to share about ivf PLEASE do.


----------



## LouBH

today ladies.


----------



## smurfy123

Good luck 4 today!  ^reiki   

Loubh/goldbunny - hope u r ok.

Chamadoulah - welcome - everyone is very supportive on here and full  of.good suggestions and info 

AFM - trigger shot done at 9pm last night. Had a few twinges so far so it must be doing its job ready for EC tomorrow!  . Yankee - mine must be like yours as needle wasn't much bigger than the buserelin/menopur ones.


----------



## Bisdil

Hey girls, 

Exciting that youve done your trigger shot smurfy! Fingers crossed for a smooth EC tomorrow! 

Yankee- I'm so sorry if my stupid dream comment sounded insensitive- of course that was your reality and I pray that it'll all be okay for you and that it will all be worth this long, long wait!! Stupidly I felt the need to share the nightmare but I should have read your posts and been more sensitive!! Sorry... Xx

Staceyemma- where are you up to with your stimms and how are you finding it? Had any more scans etc? 

Cmf- how you getting on with the waiting game?! In fact, lots of you are 2ww at the mo- how are you all?! 

Figigee-hope you're okay and have all fingers crossed that your symptoms are all normal and healthy signs of implantation! 

AFM- got my day 6 stimms scan this afternoon. I'm quite excited/nervous and hope I'm lucky enough to be growing some healthy follies- not too many but not too few! We dont ask for much do we!! 

Will keep you posted! B x


----------



## TheYankee

Bisdil - it didn't hurt.  Don't worry.  I've a hard shell...and I just wanted you to know that I do understand that dream - it was and is my living nightmare.

Smurf - glad the injection didn't hurt and enjoy a needle free night.

Cham - wish you the best of luck.

AFM - it's officially over.  My cycle has been cancelled as I've only produced one follicle.  I'll be chatting with my consultant in two weeks and my DH and I will be figuring out what we can and cannot afford to do from here.  I may just be destined for dog mommy-hood.  And I'll survive that.  I'm back at work, which sucks as I can't cancel or leave early.  I'll keep my eyes on the board to cheer on the rest of you lot as you hopefully get your BFP!


----------



## LauraHC

Sorry to hear your news yankee. xx


----------



## goldbunny

hug yankeee


----------



## LouBH

Yankee, that's crap news. Sorry it turned out like that.


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi all, I had my trigger shot at 9pm on sunday night and EC was this morning at 8am. 

I was pleasantly surprised, only a little discomfort and the drugs wear off quiet quickly afterwards.  Still feel a little groggy but \i'm ok. They managed to get 19 eggs from me!!! I'm so happy with that.

The next 24 hours now are going to be a long wait waiting for the phone call tomorrow morning!! I really hope its good news.

Hope its going ok with everyone else., Yankee I'm so sorry, terrible news please dont give up xxx


----------



## mrsc75

so sorry to hear that Yankee, good luck in a couple of weeks with the consultant, i hope there is a way for you, and thanks for the kind words yesterday it means a lot x  

I have my fingers and legs crossed for you Fifigee and all the other 2ww's I think Im going to be a wreck at that point.

Good look for your 6 day scan Bisdil, and egg collection Smurfy!  and welcome Chamuldaleh, its really helps to have a read on here and realise how not alone you are!

AFM I had my scan today and am starting stimms tonight, lining was at 1.4 and everything was nice and dormant so they were happy for me to start, progress scans are next week and then hopefully EC wc 21st........ DH is going to take charge of the first lot, mixing vials and powedersm looks the worst part, nearly fainted when I saw the big needle but then realised it was for mixing them up!  

will keep you posted as i start (eek)

x


----------



## Bisdil

Oh Yankee, so, so sorry hunny-I really hope you're okay and can find the strength, somehow, to be positive. Not sure how this is possible but you seem like such an up-beat positive person- you may well be able to achieve it?! Xxxx hugs to you, xxx 

Mrsc75-good luck with stimms tonight- like with the DR jab, once you do it a couple of times it's fine. I had a few dramas with air gaps and worries about loosing fluid out of the top even though there was big air gaps, but I finally got the hang of it which was good. A nurse helpfully told me you can squirt it all back into the bottle as many times as you like if you're not happy with it and it doesn't ruin the drug- once I knew that it was a lot less scary as I knew if I didn't suck it all up first go, I could always put it all back in and try again. 

Cheerios for now. Xx


----------



## wombat13

Yankee I am so sorry to hear your news - I had everything crossed for you  
A great big wombat hug for you    
and I hope you are staying strong xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Yankee so sorry your treatment has been cancelled. You have been through so much to get to this point it's so sad you didn't get a shot at it. I take it IUI isn't an option seeing as you've got 1 follicle? I know only too well how devastating it can be when you can't get your body to do what it's supposed to do no matter how hard you try. Look after yourself


----------



## KELZ29

so sorry YANKEE, sending you big hugs


----------



## C-M-F

Sh5star - great news on the ec. Really pleased it went well for you xx

Smurfy - good luck for tomorrow 

Yankee - so very sorry to hear your news   That is crappy, hope you are ok. 

Carla - how did it go sweetie? 

Fifigee -   

afm: had to come home from work at lunchtime, rather upset tum. Think the cocktail of drugs has finally caught up with me. Ho hum, all be worth it in the end hopefully.


----------



## smurfy123

Yankee - so sorry   to u. Good luck with consultant appt!

Bisdil - hope ur scan went well today! 

Sh5star - good luck with EC!  

Mrssc75 - great that u r starting stimming! 

Hello to.everyone else.too!


----------



## LouBH

Smurfy, good luck with EC tomorrow.

B, hope your scan went well and you have lots of great follies.

Sh5star, great news on the eggs. Hope they have a nice night in 

MrsC, glad the scan went well and you start stimms tonight. We were all quite happy it wasn't the big needle. 

Clare, hope you are feeling better now you are out of work. I try to avoid it as much as possible  

Well it hasn't been a great day for me. I caved and tested as I have been having terrible cramps and heavy bleeding including clots. Got a bfn which isn't surprising. I asked my clinic if I could bring my test forward but they said to keep going and test on sat. Feels a bit weird but not much I can do.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and sending loads of   to you all.


----------



## Bisdil

oh Loubh... POOR YOU!!! :-(  How crap, crap, crap.  But don't loose hope yet.  You know you've heard all these stories about people who test too early and get an incorrect BFN.  Let's hope that's what will happen to you. xxx

CMF - hope you're feeling a bit better?  These drugs do WEIRD things to us don't they!! 

SH5Star - wow!  19 eggies!  That's fabulous. You must be so chuffed... all fingers and toes crossed for some good news tomoz. 

AFM - I had my 7 day on stimms scan today... I must admit I am smiling a lot as was rather worried!  They've seen 11 follicles so far!  Largest one is 12mm, then one at 11mm, 4 at 10mm...the other 5 range from 9mm to 6mm.  (Sorry if that's all a bit dull and TMI).  My lining is apparently perfect and all is going rather 'text book'... I shouldn't really say that out loud should I-probably jinxing it!  Arrggghh.  So, all in all, very chuffed.  I have another scan on friday to see how everything is growing.  VERY exciting.  Nervously Exciting!!  

Hope everyone is okay. 

B xxx


----------



## fifigee

sorry LouBH lets hope and pray for that bfp XXX


----------



## fifigee

Hi everyone ....so I thought i would update . Its 2 days since my day5 embryo transfer . I have lower backache with dull period aches , no spotting anymore , still sore boobs (have had that since the bum bullets started) terrible wind , and have had 2 middle of the night sleep orgasms ..,sorry for tmi ....its so weird they just happen ...ive researched it and its the bum bullets apparently !! so very strange all in all


----------



## smurfy123

LouBH - stay positive and fingers crossed  for a bfp for u!  

Sh5star - great news about so many eggs.  

Bisdil - glad your d7 scan went well!


----------



## smurfy123

Fifigee...all these drugs definitely do weirdthings to us!


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies, 
Well i caved in this evening and now regret it, i tested got a bfn  although it did say on test to do in morning with first urine and not to drink loads of fluid before test which i did do (loads) and my OTD is not till sat, does anyone think its possible to still get a bfp??

I am feeling well low now though, got to keep praying               


Hope you ladies are doing ok this evening
love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bisdil

Oh KELZ!  You've broken ALL the rules... not only testing early, but not in the morning AND having drank loads of fluids!!  Of course you can still get your BFP!!!   PMA all the way - keep the visualisation going and we've all got all fingers crossed for you. xxxx

Fifigee - you are so funny!  Poor you with the back ache and PP.  Fingers crossed for you and lots of luck for your 2WW.  It must feel like FORVER!!  I am impatient enough waiting for my next scan on Friday let alone having to have the self-control not to test early and wait wait wait! I feel for you all on your 2WW!!

Lots of love and baby dust! B xxx


----------



## LouBH

Kelz, you can still get that BFP just remain positive. I still think I can and I'm cramping like a mo fo and bleeding all over the place.  Sending sticky beans your way and lots of     

B, great follies. Now go put your feet up, grab that hot water bottle and get those little devils growing!!!

Fifi, these are normal side affects you just got lucky to get the added extra.


----------



## KELZ29

thanks LOUBH and BISDIL- you have eased my mind a little to know i still could be in with a chance          

Good luck to us all

LOVE AND HUGS
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## fifigee

Ha ha Bisdil ...I couldnt believe it , its great fun and no effort needed . Hilarious ...Got to love the progesterone  


Bisdil said:


> Oh KELZ! You've broken ALL the rules... not only testing early, but not in the morning AND having drank loads of fluids!! Of course you can still get your BFP!!!  PMA all the way - keep the visualisation going and we've all got all fingers crossed for you. xxxx
> 
> Fifigee - you are so funny! Poor you with the back ache and PP. Fingers crossed for you and lots of luck for your 2WW. It must feel like FORVER!! I am impatient enough waiting for my next scan on Friday let alone having to have the self-control not to test early and wait wait wait! I feel for you all on your 2WW!!
> 
> Lots of love and baby dust! B xxx


----------



## Colesy

C-M-F - Well done on the 18 Egg's that's Fab. Give your ovaries a pat on the back hehe. I am incred consitpated I keep eating fruit and it's helping a little bit but I was consitpated for 5 days at one stage! It's all the drugs and having your system distrubed from drugs

MrsMacD - I'm glad you held your head up over the weekend. I'm sure however you are dealing with it is perfectly OK so don't worry about crying or being teary. 

KELZ29 -  It is complete torture. My test date is on Saturday but my cramps are getting stronger and but seem to have settled this evening since around 6pm I dunno if that's a good sigh or not. I'm sure you will get a positive fingers crossed

smurfy123 - EC on Thursday I bet your excited. I had a cry when they told me I was ready to go. I think I had kept all my emotions build up and then it became real!

Cdawson - I hope EC went well and fingers crossed that fluid will go away!

LauraHC - I'm really sorry sending you hugs

TheYankee - I have had nausea throughout my 3 cycles of OI and this cycle of IVF. I just felt sick all the time although it was just uncomfortable not loo requiring. Perhaps it's just how your reacting but I would tell the clinic if I where you.....I'm sorry they have cancelled your treatment. Have you an appointment to find out what happens next?

fifigee - I'm sorry you didn't have any to freeze. We didn't either but I never asked what happened to them.

LouBH - I'm sorry your test was BFN. I think it's annoying how they see the date and nothing up until that date matters. They must have a reason for this....fingers crossed.

I'm still having cramping, I phoned the hospital as it was getting worse earlier and they have advised me to go to the ward tomorrow morning or A&E tonight if it get's worse overnight. It's not so much the cramping they are worried about but I'm  bloated anything other thank trackies and its very uncomfortable. Since resting on the sofa and calling them I havent had so much sod's law. No bleeding but with the progestrone do you get this? Any Advice!!


----------



## goldbunny

colesy i am all bloated too it's horrible and is giving me heartburn.


----------



## Bisdil

Fifigee - I look forward to the bum bullets if that's what's in store!!   ha ha!! 

PS - I am bloated too and not even had ET yet!  So full up all the time - I've been skipping meals - hoping I might loose a few pounds!  I have been guzzling the milk and water by the gallon so I guess that will be helping fill me up!

Night night all.  Wishing everyone lots of luck at whatever stage you're at. 

B xx


----------



## smurfy123

Colesy - hope ur bloating calms down soon.  

Kelz - sending lots of babydust your way....  hope u get a bfp!! Stay positive    

Thanks to everyone 4 well wishes for EC tomorrow.  Just bn getting bag ready for in the morning. Off to bed now. Night everyone!


----------



## fifigee

Smurfy hope EC was ok .....rest up afterwards ...I did , my oh did dinners for 3 days in a row and i went and had a lay down a lot


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi all hope your all doing okay.
So sorry to hear about your treatment has been cancelled Yankee 
Afm I'm still really ill with this tonsillitis it's awful  . What I need is some ibuprofen but I can't take it now can I! Not happy I've had to go on the sick either just incase I need it if I get ill on the drugs, oh well never mind Ill just have to be sick again if I'm ill. Plus the needles hurt more when your all ill 
Xxxx


----------



## C-M-F

Morning All

Smurfy - hope your EC goes well 

Ceri - you poor thing, being ill is always nasty but ill and going through this must be a barrel of laughs  

LouBH / Kelz   and   girlies

afm:  talk about one extreme to the other, went from really constipated to total other extreme yesterday afternoon.  Today tum is tender and I feel really bloated.  Think I have a very slight temperature - very rosy cheeks and forehead is a bit warm - don't feel ill just got sore tum.  Clinic is ringing me later today so will ask them but could this all be down to the progesterone??  Think this is the worst part of the whole procedure so far


----------



## KELZ29

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all ok today?

Im feeling a little more possitive that my test may change to a bfp on saturday          
I was wondering is a first response test better than a CB digital?? as the CB digital was the one i did yesterday evening, i am thinking of getting a first response as well as the CB. 

LOVE,HUGS AND PRAYERS TO ALL      
  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LouBH

Hi Kelz, I personally prefer the first response as I'm not a fan of seeing the words not pregnant. It also picks up lower levels of hcg. I'm   that both of our results change to a BFP on sat.


----------



## goldbunny

_can_ a BFN change to a BFP? i mean everyone says that you should wait til OTD. but, in reality, has anyone, ever, had an early BFN and then been BFP? can't seem to find anyone to say this has actually happened.. wasn't going to admit it but i tested this morning BFN - my otd isn't til monday but i think i am starting to bleed... don't think i will get to this afternoon never mind monday. does anyone know anyone who tested BFN then got a BFP, or is it just something people say to cheer people up on the 2WW? so many people with children that i have spoken to say things like 'oh with my second i Just Knew'.. said in a totally smug way... i haven't ever had a BFP, not even a faint line, and i have thought i might be pregnant about a thousand times, but it never is, i don't know how people 'just know'.. is there really any point in my kidding myself things will be magically all better by monday? i know it is very very easy for people to say 'oh it will be alright' but i need some actual evidence that it can be.

sorry just realised how terribly Me obsessed that all is.. now i am wondering if i ought to even post it in case i get people all miserable. sorry.      
i do want to be Very Positive, honest.


----------



## LouBH

I didn't want to admit it either yesterday but we are here to support you not judge you. I have to believe that it is possible to change. Not sure if you have read this or not. http://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#2. Check out pt 5.   

/links


----------



## Bisdil

Hey girls, 

I'm pretty sure the lady who started this thread (donna Marie I think) said she had an early BFN which changed to a BFP! So yes- it is possible. Also- admittedly not Ivf circumstances but my sister had a BfN which changed to a BfP a week or so later. There's defo truth in it. Still hopeful for you all. Xxxx


----------



## C-M-F

Aw Goldbunny -   hun.  Yes, it is possible and does happen (have been reading on the net).  You're still a few days off the OTD so please don't dispair just yet    

I really hate the way people say things like "i knew straight away" I don't believe it for a minute, think its a case of rose tinted specs being applied in hindsight!


----------



## smurfy123

Cmf - hope ur feeling better soon! Probably tmi but I've had.constipation followed by funny tummy all tje way through down.regging and  stimming. Bn eating loads of.fruit veg and nuts all the way through...the drugs don't mess with your body!    

Loubh/goldbunny/kelz - stay   for bfps for u all!!!

Ceri - hope u r ok and feeling better soon.   to u! Hope injections are getting easier 4 u!

AFM - arrived home after EC. Feel ok just got a slight pulling feeling like period pain at the mo.  

Poor DH was worse than me when we got to clinic this morning.  Nurse told us we got 10 eggs so keeping everything crossed they fertilise!! Will be on pins till they phone tomorrow.    

Hello to everyone else too!


----------



## smurfy123

Ps one of my.friends had bfn 3 times then had a bfp


----------



## C-M-F

Way to go Smurfy - great news & pleased to here you're OK.  Poor old DH's - I think we sometimes forget it's tough for them too.  Fingers crossed they all fertilise  

Thanks for the reassurance about tummy upsets.  I spoke to the clinic this afternoon, lovely nurse confirmed my symptoms were probably a mix of progesterone and ovaries still being a bit bruised due to number of follicles.  She made me laugh when she decribed the pessaries as "evil"


----------



## TheYankee

CMF - glad you are feeling a bit better about your tummy upset!

Smurf - fab news on the eggs!  Hope your DH has recovered!

Goldbunny - for my non-IVF first pregnancy, I had a BFN when I tested and then 3 days later had a BFP so it is possible.  Good luck!

Kelz - stay positive and hopefully you'll get that positive!  Fingers crossed!

Ceri - hope you begin to feel better - it sucks to be ill and particularly can't imagine right now how it feels for you.

Colesy - hope that your bloating and pain has gotten better...did the clinic have anything to say about it? 

Fifi - wow.  Just wow.  Interesting side effects!

Hi to everyone else!  Hope things are positive and happy!

AFM - Had a pint and a half last night and got lots of cuddles from my dog and husband, and have had offers of spa days from two of my friends.  I feel better today though still disappointed.  I really wish my appointment wasn't 2 weeks away cause I'd really love to get the doc's thoughts on what happened.  But I'll do my own 2ww until then.  Happy weekend all!


----------



## fifigee

goldbunny ....really hope its a bfp for you and it changes and yes it does change , it may be too early hunny  

Smurfy fantastic number  

Hello everyone else

I am worried as have noticeable brown discharge . I had it day after 5 day transfer , none yesterday  but loads more today with period cramps  and lower backache......trying not to be negative as it can be a good sign too.....AAAARRRGGGGGGGH ......Being off work is lovely but not helping ......bough two books today to keep busy


----------



## smurfy123

Sounds like u have some fantastic friends Yankee. A spa weekend sounds great!

Cmf - glad the nurse put ur mind at rest about the   hormone treatments! 

AFM - I've bn wide awake since we got home. Poor DH was cream-crackered. Found him fast asleep on our bed.....thought it was me supposed to be feeling like that.


----------



## smurfy123

Keeping everything crossed for you Fifi! Pma!


----------



## Martha Moo

Bisdil said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I'm pretty sure the lady who started this thread (donna Marie I think) said she had an early BFN which changed to a BFP! So yes- it is possible. Also- admittedly not Ivf circumstances but my sister had a BfN which changed to a BfP a week or so later. There's defo truth in it. Still hopeful for you all. Xxxx


Hi

Indeed i did, early bfn and then a bfp on otd also i used a clearblue digitial on otd and it was a bfn, first response gave me a bfp and i had bhcg of 109 on otd, hes now 4 so yes it can happen

Yankee i am so sorry to read your news 

sending lots of postive vibes to you all at your various stages and praying to see some lovely BFP on this thread soon

Donna Marie


----------



## KELZ29

Thanks donna marie- that gives me some possitive vibes and feelings that my test could be a bfp on sat...oh how i pray       


Hope everyone is ok tonight/this morning  


LOVE AND HUGS TO YOU ALL
  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## goldbunny

af arrived with a vengeance yesterday evening (at 10dp3dt).
thought progesterone (TMI alert) would have thickened all the blood but no, still lots of thin bright red, but containing big almost black lumps of dark blood some of which is pinker underneath. painful. only sleeping an hour or so at a time. did my pessary yesterday evening anyway but can't see any point regarding tomorrow mornings. will call nurse. don't want to tell her we failed though. having trouble getting people to believe me when i say we're out of the game. 
ddfinitely am now though, so wish i wasn't typing this.

hugs to all .


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello ladies , wel i havent been on properly for a few days so i hope that you are all very well , and good luck to anybody who has scans or appointments today etc. I usually write killer posts when i havent been on for a while so will try and keep this a little shorter and sweeter but we will see  First of all little update on me, we got 11 eggs collected and 7 of them fertilised     next step is waiting for call tomorrow to see how they are getting along and go in for transfer.  

Yankee - so so sorry for you hunny that you cycle has been cancelled , you really have been through so much , big hugs for you   

Sh5star - really pleased your egg collection went well for you, great news on the eggs. Have you had the next call yet ? 

Loubh & Kelz - stay strong ladies and it could all change for you yet , praying for you both  

Colesey - how are you hunny ? Did you have to go A&E? Really hope you are ok  

Smurfy - glad ec went well and great news on your eggs, fingers crossed for you for the next call 

CMF - hope that you are feeling better luvvie

Fifi - got everything crossed for you, you are half way there !

Goldbunny - soooo sorry to hear your news too, hugs to you and muchy love   

xxx xxx xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

thanks cdawson, sending you embie energy x great fertilization rate x


----------



## LouBH

Well I'm out of the game as well although I sort of figured since I've had AF since wednesday. I tested again this morning and another big fat BFN  I've had a few days to think about what I will do and I'm going to request a job change to something less stressful and time demanding. And going to enjoy my 3 mths off anything ivf.

Goldbunny, I'm so sorry that it's the same for you. I too thought you weren't supposed to have a full flow AF on progesterone. Guess that's something to ask the clinic.    

Carla, congrats on your embies. That's an excellent number.    

Colesy, how are you doing?

Hope everyone else is doing ok and feeling better. Thanks for all your support. I really wish you all the best and   for those BFPs for you all.  I'll stick around to see how you are getting on anyway.


----------



## Cjr

Hi ladies. Praying for good results for you on here. Thinking of everyone that's had bad news  .

See me signature for my update as I can't type it again crying too much   xx


----------



## fifigee

So sorry CJR , Goldbunny , LouBH .....It is just not fair . Sending loads of   


Carla well done thats fantastic number of eggs and fertilization too. Fingers crossed .

As for me the cramping and brown discharge has stopped . For now . 

8 Days to go until I test .................


----------



## LauraHC

Really sorry to hear your news gold bunny and cjr. This is rubbish. Really hoping the rest of us still to test can turn it around - surely we've had enough bad news on this thread. Hugs to all.


----------



## C-M-F

Goldbunny / cjr / LouBH - so sorry to hear your news    Really hope you are both hanging on in there   

Kelz / LauraHC - fingers crossed for you ladies   

Carla - fantastic news on the EC and fert rate   

Fifigee - Glad things have settled down a bit   &   the next 8 days go well for you.

Colesey - really hoping you are OK and didn't end up with a hospital stay.  bad, bad drugs  

afm: feeling much better today    Really excited about tomorrow, hope my little eggies are still on track 

love and massive hugs to all 

Clare
xx


----------



## mrsc75

Really sad to hear about the BFN's and AF's arriving cjr, Lou and Goldbunny I hope that your all getting looked after x   to you.
good luck to all the girls still in the 2ww, it aint over til after the test date, fingers crossed for tomorrow xx

and hello to everyone else too, have been quiet on here as not a lot has changed for me but on third day of stimms, havent found the injections too bad as hubby has done them and i think he kindof likes it (weirdo) but he's awy Sunday night so will have to psyche myself up for it.

Feeling ok, except finding it really hard workwise, to plan things as I know a lot of my diary will have to be rearranged and the admin staff and my manager arent being that helpful, I think it would be better to keep some time clear but they are putting things in there knowing they will be cancelled and it seems like more pressure to me, just want to be away from these people, they dont have clue! 

How much time have you all had for things like EC and ET.  For EC I know i need at least that day and i am not working the monring of the day after for sure, for ET then im not sure.  what do the clincis suggest?

xx


----------



## mrsc75

as you can see i have severe computer dyslexia today


----------



## goldbunny

ET, you want maybe a half hour lie down after and time for a drink and a cake but after that you can do most light things, so if you had a desk job you could easy have ET in the morning and back to work in the afternoon... or sooner if ET early..really you just want about an hour for the transfer (including waiting around and checking into clinic etc) and maybe an hour and a half after... so wrap up the whole thing in 2.5-3 hours would be plenty of time to allow. plus travelling time. wouldn't be a big deal if you had less time available, but it is a sort of special time really be a shame to feel rushed.


----------



## Bisdil

Oh girls- so, so sad for you - Loubh, gold bunny, and cjr. Sending you lots of love and hope you will find the strength to feel okay and eventually get your lives back to normal. Can't imagine how disappointed you must feel. It's so bloody unfair. Lots of love to you all. Xxx

Gosh-this really hasn't been a successful thread so far... Can anyone remember any success stories from this thread? Please remind me!!  

Fingers crossed for you fifigee, Cdawson and Kelz (sorry if I've missed someone else in their 2ww). 
Come on- we need some good news!!!  

Lots of love 
B xxx


----------



## mrsc75

Thanks Goldbunny, yes was thinking at least a half a day, will ask the nurses next week aswell xx
fingers crossed for the 2ww's 
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Loubh & CJR - so sorry ladies , it really is sad that it hasnt worked for anybody on this thread yet, so unfair. Hope you are ok, big hugs to you    

Clare - glad that you are feeling better hunny !!  

Mrsc75 - hope stimming is okey, and sorry to hear about your work situation. There really are some heartless insensitive people arent there and they really dont understand what this is that we have to go through. Its probably the biggest and most life changing experience we have to cope with. Just keep your head down and hope that your work days go fast !! We are always here if you need a rant 

Bisdil - yes we do need some good news dont we hunny, i really do feel for people on here at the moment, its so sad !!!! Hope things with you are good 

Everybody else much love  

xxxx  xxx xxx


----------



## smurfy123

Loubh/goldbunny/cjr - so sorry   to hear your news.      to you all!

Carla - great number of embies. You must be over the moon! 

Mrssc75 - hope stimming is going well. Sorry u r having hard time in work. Stay   and just keep thinking what u r doing is much more important than work  

AFM - clinic phoned earlier. 6 eggs fertilised so we are looking at going in for 5 day transfer next tues unless they ring and say otherwise. Can't believe they fertilised!o  
still feel bit achy today.

Hello to anyone I've missed!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Smurfy - awww great news hunny !! relax from now till then, praying that your little embies stay healthy too  xxxxx


----------



## smurfy123

Awww.....thanks Carla!  . Will keep everything crossed and wishing u lots of     energy for your embies too!


----------



## Bisdil

Fabulous news Smurfy!  You must be thrilled!  Fingers and toes crossed for you and your little embies.  

xxxxxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Caz01608 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> This is my first post on FF or any website for that matter! But I'm conscious of the scary road ahead, and when I saw your post re. ******** baby bores I thought, these sound like my type of girls, as it really struck a cord. I cant move for pregnant people, including my best friend, plus I'm at my husband's friend for dinner with another couple on Saturday where both the girls are pregnant. They're lovely, so will probably play down their delight in sympathy for me - cringe!
> 
> Anyway enough moaning - I'm on day 4 and have placed my order with Oxford Fertility Unit for my drugs and am waiting for day 17 to start down reg. (about 4th April) I have a short cycle so have to start early apparently.
> 
> We're 3 year TTC, my husbands fine, 'gold star' according to one nurse - he's still beaming  I have an underactive thyroid and my baseline scan wasn't great apparently (5 follicles one side and 6 the other) so the nurse advised that blasto wouldn't be an option. So I'm doing the best I can to be healthy (I basically rattle I'm taking so many vitamins) plus no booze or caffine.
> 
> Good luck to you both and everyone who joins this thread!
> 
> Hi, I am first time IVF too and at Oxford too!
> Good luck to you!


----------



## mrsc75

thanks girls, have had the boss out of the office anyway this afternoon and a little rant with the girls and Im not the only one not that happy here anyway so its probably just adding to the pressures because im going through this aswell.. feel like I just need to have a plan when everything starts and present it to work to say this is when I'll be off.....

Fab news Smurfy good luck for next week  

Bisdil I just saw your updates, didnt know how your scans had been must have missed something as not been on as much, are you looking at egg collection next week?  

good luck cdawson, dod you know when you go for ET yet?

xx


----------



## fifigee

Fab news smurfy thats fabulous news ...rest up as you will ache for a few days ......

I spoke too soon ..my period type cramps are very noticeable today , but brown spotting stopped !! talk about do your head in !!

xxx


----------



## Colesy

goldbunny - sorry hun your period arrives. I hope your ok?

Bisdil - Really not advisable to skip meals your egg's need all the nutritions from your food and you need to prepare your body to have the embryos put back in 

smurfy123 - Congrats on your little babies in the lab, fingers crossed you will have a day 5 transfer

fifigee - slowly getting closer to test date

C-M-F - I did open my bowels loosely in-between EC and ET but I didn't have any other symptoms Hope the clinic gave you good advice?

KELZ29 - Did the clinic not give you a test? Fingers crossed for tomorrow please let us know how you get on. I think it's just you and me left for testing this weekend?

TheYankee - Hopefully the wait till your appointment comes quickly

LouBH - I'm sorry for your news. I have been speaking to the clinic today re the progesterone and apparently it is normal to bleed through the progesterone before your test date and it's the exception to the rule if you don't and get a negative. 

Cjr - Im sorry

Well guy's I have been into hospital for a check up, blood's OK, USS indicates OHSS. I have to go back on Monday to have my weight and girth measurements. I feel like I should be at the VET's.
Just taking it easy, clinic say's to test on Sunday as planned. They haven't done any tests. I feel very retrained but I'm finding it exceptionally hard now

xxx


----------



## K25

Hi girls just found this thread, me and my partner have been trying to conceive for 21/2 years I had a lap and dye last July and I have tubal damage, taken norethisterone for 2 weeks and have been on suprecur now started my stimms Menopur on wed night all going well so far...... Got my first stimms scan next Wednesday and hopfully if all is well egg collection on fri 18th! Hope all your treatment is going well, will be nice to hear from others who r at a similar stage to me x


----------



## KELZ29

HEY LADIES,
I really do hope i bring us some good news tomorrow for our thread, it really has been a little sad for you lovely ladies, fingers crossed me and COLSEY get some good news this weekend oh i pray      

SENDING ALL YOU LOVELY LADY'S A WELL DESERVED HUG OR TWO        


LOVE,HUGS AND PRAYERS TO ALL
  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## smurfy123

K25 - welcome!   good luck with ur scan ! Everyone is really supportive on here.

Colesy/kelz - good luck with testing tomorrow! Keeping everything crossed for you!    

Fifigee - hope the cramping settles down soon....  to u!


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi Ladies, 

TheYankee - please keep us updated on what they advise going forward

smurfy123 and cdawson - amazing news, grow little ones grow!


KELZ29 and Colsey - I really hope you get some good news

LouBH, CJR and Goldbunny - I'm so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you.

K25 - Welcome and good luck on your journey.

Sorry I havent updated for a while, been in quite a bit of discomfort since my egg collection on Wednesday. I'm sure its normal but feel bruised and sore and have a pulling feeling when I go for a wee.

Well the phone call came and I have been told that out of my 19 eggs, 17 have fertilised which I'm over he moon about. I feel really fortunate and just praying that they keep growing. Please please please.

Going to have an update from the embryologist tomorrow morning but he thinks he will take them to blast stage which is great. 

All being well, my husband and I are seriuosly considering opting for 2 x blast transfer, but we are still not sure yet. But one step at a time I know. Really lookig after my body now ready for this ET, bum bulles on the go, lots of red meat, pinapple juice and brazil nuts!

xx


----------



## smurfy123

Wow sh5star - 19 eggs is fantastic! No wonder u r feeling bruised getting so many. Take it easy, rest up and be pampered. Hope ur little embies grow strong! Grow embies grow!


----------



## K25

Everyone seems really supportive on here, I hope I get ad many eggs as that that is so good! Good luck I'l keep u all updated next scan on Wednesday so fingers crossed I have grown some follicles!xx


----------



## TheYankee

Just a little note of hope for all who are testing this weekend!  Best of luck!


----------



## Colesy

Good Luck this morning Kelz

In preparation for my test tomorrow we are cleaning the house so it's spotless and we have a Tesco food delivery arriving this afternoon. It might sound strange but if it's negative then at least we can just relax with each other. If it's positive we can also relax.

I'm not doing too good at the cleaning, hug's to my husband cos I have made the bed and put a wash on and now i'm on the sofa cos i'm so tired. I've only just got up.....

He has just handed me a lovely cup of weak watery tea.......maybe one day he will be able to figure it out hehe xx


----------



## KELZ29

Good morning ladies, 
Well im heartbroken and crying as i write this    
Its a BFN for me im afraid  
It really hurts this bit and i feel numb too  

Good luck to anyone else testing this weekend   


Love and Hugs
  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cjr

I'm totally confused   clinic told me to do another test today as I stopped bleeding since Thursday evening......... Tested again this morning and I got "pregnant 1-2" again!!! What's going on? Phoned clinic back and they said to take that result, I'll test again tomorrow, this is so   really don't know what to think.

Kelz - it's not over untill AF arrives but even then (as ive done) its not always a neg.   xx


----------



## LouBH

Kelz, so very sorry about your result       chin up sweetie.

Smurfy, Carla, good luck with ET in the next couple of days.  

Cjr, I   that it's good news for you. Fingers crossed lovey.

Colesy, just you keep resting. Really hoping its a BFP for you.

Big  to everyone else.


----------



## smurfy123

Kelz -    to u. So sorry to hear about bfn. 

Cjr - am thrilled for u.


----------



## SH5STAR

Aw Kelz I'm so sorry to hear that bad news.  I can imagine how you must be feeling right now and there is nothing that I can say to make it any better. 
I hope your hubby is spoiling you today now and looking after you. Just don't give up, it will happen its just that now wasn't the right time for some reason. I know its easier said than done but that's what I'm going to try telling myself if I go through the same thing. 
Sending you a hug x


----------



## Colesy

KELZ29 - Big Hugs, I hope your husband is supporting you today and taking lot's of care of you

Cjr - I'm sure your head doesnt know what to think. Has the clinic come up with an explanation to the levels. Are they not gonna do a blood test?

I dunno what to think, I was just on my way to the vet's and I came over dizzy, leg's like jelly, nausea, shaking. My husband has just came and collected me and bought me home. I'm still feeling funny

Anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## Cjr

Colesy - I felt like that yesterday at work, had to out my head between my legs as I felt I wanted to pass out, it felt like I was food deprived but had eaten breakfast and lunch. Is it tomorrow that your testing? I really did think that clinic would suggest a blood test but said if I had a Possitive today 3 days after my test day then I should take that result, I go in for a scan in over 2 weeks .........another wait.....but I'm not getting my hopes up and will test again!!! Good luck to you   for you, we need good mews on this thread xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

I have just found this forum and have been reading your messages, and some are so sad, and some really positive.  I do feel so much for you all, We are about to start on our first IVF, Im on Norethisterone, take last tablet in about an hour and then period hopefully start tomorrow or Monday....  and am now feeling      , hope all that makes sense!  Start the injections next week and EC week commencing 28th May, all exciting but scared to be excited after four failed IUI attemots and four failed attemots on ovary stimulating meds.  My DH and I they can find nothing wrong, DH has an excellent sperm count.  .  My dye and laparoscopy were all clear.  

This forum so helps, I can say what I want as I know people on here will understand and know where Im coming from. 

Kelz29, so sorry about your BFN.    

SH5star, that is amazing the amount of eggs they got, do you remember any of it??  

My consultant when we last saw him did say that some of his patients he has known go through all this treatment, nothing workds, they then go off and try and get on with their lives, and that is when things happen!  I do wonder sometimes whether all this treatment is a  stress in itself. My friends that know keep saying to me I need to relax, but its hard to sometimes, especially when the drugs make you feel   .  My period has to start tomorrow or MOnday or otherwisde the injections cannot start.   Im not looking forward to EC, Ive heard a few stories about it, but bring it on.  I usually like a glass of wine but have gone totally T total. 

Wishing you all   ladies, Smurfy and Carla, all the best.


----------



## C-M-F

Kelz - so very sorry hun  

Cjr - wow aren't you having interesting times!! So hoping it is good news on the end 

Colesy - take things easy, we are putting our bodies through a lot so suppose it is entitled to the odd funny turn  

Welcome Jack - this forum is amazing, good luck with your ivf x

afm: had ET this morning, all went perfectly got A grade blasto on board and 5 frozen. Am so happy to have got this far and   for a positive result


----------



## goldbunny

fab cmf , great news     for your blastie


----------



## SH5STAR

Hiya Jack, welcome to the chat, keep us updated on your progress. Try not to worry too much about the EC. For me the recovery was worse than the procedure. I just felt bruised. I can remember one part of it where it hurt but the nurse quickly gave me some more sedative and I drifted off again. If I have to go through it again I definitely would!

Cmf that's awesome news bout your blasto, put your feet up now this weekend and relax.

I am having ET on monday. Had a call today saying I have 10 eggs that are currently grade A and they are taking them to blasto - please keep growing little ones! 

Xx


----------



## smurfy123

Cmf - great news about blast transfer!    

Sh5star - good luck for et!      grow embies grow!    

Jack - welcome!  . Hope AF arrives for you! Everyone on here is reallly supportive all the way through treatment.  I had EC on thurs and can honestly say I don't remember a thing after the anaesthetist put sedative in drip.  The next thing I remember is the nurses helping me to a wheelchair and taking me back to room. It took them about another half hour to let me home again after I'd had a drink and biscuits!  Feel a little sore at the moment but not painful and didn't need to take any painkillers.


----------



## LellyLupin

Smurfy you have put my mind at rest because I have heard so many differing versions of EC, I must admit I am a little scared just like Jack.   I have been reading all the posts on this thread and there is so much happening to you ladies, both good and not so good  .  I have just started my treament so will be having my EC in June, I haven't had lots off different emotions yet I am feeling just a little bit excited and slightly nervous of the EC part. 

I am so sorry Kelz my heart goes out to you


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck Lesleylupin.  Im now waiting for the monthly to arrive, it needs to arrive tomorrow or Monday so as injections can start Wednesday.  thinking of going into stagefright.


----------



## LouBH

Clare that's fantastic. Look after that little one inside.


----------



## Colesy

Good Morning Girls,

I have done 2 test's this morning

I did the one the clinic give you which when reading the instructions last night it's specially for IVF - 

I did a clear blue digital (only because it was in the drawer of my bathroom for the last 6 months at least)

Turns out I'm pregnant.

Hopefully that's the start of good new's and lot's of others will now follow xx


----------



## Cjr

Colesy - congrats! Yeeeeey, that's wondeful news, really happy for you.

Tested again this morning Pregnant 1-2 again today! Can I really belive it Omg xx


----------



## Jack5259

Congrats Cjr and Colesey!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Congrats girls that's fab news! Xx


----------



## LouBH

Great news for a Sunday morning. Congrats Cjr and Colesy. Finally some good news.


----------



## smurfy123

Whey hey!!! Fantastic news colesly and cjr!!! Great to hear good news! Keep us all posted on how u r both doing!     ^clapping

Lesleylupin/jack - I was nervous and excited to (and still am). It's strange as u feel really positive one day and then quite emotional another....must be all the hormones messing with us ehh!  Good luck!    

Happy Sunday to everyone else!  Lots of babydust to you!


----------



## Macca77

Thats fab news colesy and cjr - well done 

Jack - hope your monthly arrives today or tomorrow to start ur injections - 

Lesleylupin - i know what u mean, i was excited and nervous at the same time but once you get started it gets you focused on that stage - i' only 3 days in of d/r so not had the emotions hit me yet!!!

Kelz - so sorry, try to keep strong xx


----------



## Colesy

Cjr - Brilliant news Hun. Fingers crossed for you....what did the clinic say the next steps are....

Does anyone know apart from your scan if you can tell if you are pregnant with twins or not.....we had 2 embryo's put back on there advice and I'm over joyed with the thought of being one step closer to one baby but now I'm thinking with all my dizziness and really bad cramps could there be tooo nesting xx


----------



## Bisdil

Wow, wow, wow!! That's just what we all wanted to hear- huge congratulations to you colsey & cjr- Lots of love to you both and fingers crossed for healthy and happy pregnancies! 

Brilliant news & a great start to the day!  

Here's hoping the rest of us will be as lucky!! 

B xxxx


----------



## Cjr

Colesy - thanks, will be   for you too. Clinic told me to go for scan on the 30th, 3 weeks after OTD. What did they tell you? X

Thank you ladies for the kind words, I really can't belive it and will wait untill scan before I get really exited I think, I may test again midweek just to makea sure!!   xx

Good luck to all of you x


----------



## mrsc75

Morning girls

So sorry Kelz I hope your getting looked after and having a quiet weekend  

Some lovely news and surprises from Colesy and CJR am amazed you were so sure it was over, you both seem to have had some pregnancy symptoms, good luck to you both! 

Good luck tomorrow SH5STAR  

And special   for your blastie CMF

Away for two days and so much happens!

K25 I'm close to your stage my 6 day stim scan is tomorrow hopeful for EC wc 21st 

Welcome Jack5259 and Lesleylupin x

AFM I feel funny today was upset yest as yet another person we know married two years after us has got pregnant 'without really trying' so cried last night plus DH away for the day and night and had a horrible dream about my follicles not growing after he had gone out this morning....

Bisdil how are you feeling? What is it supposed to feel like when your stimming? I thought on day 2 that I might have felt a couple of little twinges but all feels a bit calm down there right now! Suppose my scan tomorrow will show whatever is happening! I seem to have terrible wind a lot (but that's kinda normal maybe too many onions lol)

Gonna do some house things then go to the gym and spa (while I still can) to take my mind off it, luckily I mastered the art of the injections last night and did it myself so I could cope while he was away, think I've got over my needle phobia at least!

Sorry for my little wobble, hope everyone's SUndays are sunny xxx


----------



## SH5STAR

Congratulations to you both CJR and Colesy. Fab news xx


----------



## K25

Hi mrsc75 im now on day 5 of stim jabs scan wed hopfully ec on fri if all is well.do u feel n e different in your tummy? I just keep getting little cramps like period pains but nothing major. Inj does sting a bit after tho xx


----------



## mrsc75

Hi K25 I thought I did feel something the first day or two like an ovulation twitch but not much at the moment, today is my day 5 too, so I've just done  4 jabs..... Let me know how your scan goes xx


----------



## K25

Hiya I thought I felt some fluttering around my ovaries but sometimes I don't no if it's just me imaging things. I feel a little sick after them too. It's my 5th day today too so we r exactly same. I will keep u updated once iv been on Wednesday. R u taking suprecur too? It's bad enough doing one injection let alone 2 but hopfully will be worth it in the end!xx


----------



## C-M-F

Colesy / Cjr       good news ladies, so pleased for you both.

mrs75   hun, stay strong & hopefully it will be your turn in a soon.  Hope the scan goes well for you and EC is on target.

thank you everyone for the good wishes.  I'm determined to stay really posisitive (famous last words!).

Sh5star - good luck for tomorrow  

love and hugs to all

Clare
xx


----------



## Colesy

Cjr - I have to phone them tomorrow, I'm hoping they will do a scan in around 2-3 weeks as I'm scared of my previous experience.  x


----------



## mrsc75

Thanks CMF sometimes i feel quite laid back then it comes over me like today x off to the gym in five gonna pedal v fast!

Yeah I have felt a bit nautious usually if I get too hot or do something too fast but luckily I am still sniffing the buseryln spray so only one jab a night 

Looking forward to my Indians tonight, have not stopped eating since started all this getting fatter by the day, hubby is eating too tho ha ha x


----------



## fifigee

Colesy and CJR Well done . Fab news xxxx


----------



## fifigee

Hello everyone . I have a question. I just wondered if embryo transfer fails .....when does period come ? Does the progesterone (bum bullets ) stop it arriving ? or will it just arrive anyway if the embryos have not implanted ?


----------



## LellyLupin

Just read back through the posts congratulations to the new Mums to be (and very well done!)   .

Mrsc75 it was only a dream so don't let it upset you, your turn will come and look at all the lovely role models you have on here, BFPs everywhere    

Jack no stagefright allowed you have to be a brave girl now  

Macca I am on day 4 of d/r so we are almost the same, not sure how the dates for egg collection are worked out mine has moved to 4th Juneish, do you know when yours is?

Thanks for all the welcomes girls, there are so many of you I can't keep track, but its lovely to know you are all out there


----------



## Macca77

Hi Lesleylupin
Fab we can keep each other going and be cycle buddys! they didn't give me a date for e/c yet but they did say the whole process takes about 5 weeks?? i know i'm on buserelin for 3 weeks and then i have my baseline scan booked for 31st May, i'l also start stimming with Menopur then if everything is ok?

exciting hey!!


----------



## Colesy

fifigee - I thought the progestrone prevent's a period as many people talk about stopping it when they get there negative and then 2 days later it arrives however I was speaking to the clinic on Friday as I was keeping them updates about my OHSS and they said keep positive you haven't bleed yet - so I explained to them what I thought and they disagreed they said more people's AF arrives before test date.  Hope that helps but basically I think it tends to come fore test date but some people are sensitive to it and it.


----------



## fifigee

Colesy thanks darling for answering that . It has been bothering me lots and been wondering for a while xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Macca, yes lets be buddies and we see if we get the same symptoms/feelings etc.  The clinic said I had to wait for a period to start and then ring them for a scan, is that what you have to do too?  I am on the same as you 0.5 Buserelin.  They originally said EC would be 28th May but now its moved to June    I will be having menopur too for stimming.  I seem to have waited ages to start the treatment I am tired already      

Yes its exciting and interesting and frightening all at the same time, I can't imagine what it will be like being responsible for a whole new person!!

Lots of          coming your way!!! xxx


----------



## Bisdil

Hi ladies, 

Hope all is well and positive in our camp at the moment?! 

Mrc75- ref stimming, I'm on day 12 now.i thought it was strange that my first scan was on day 7 but apparently any earlier and it would have been pointless-I'll give them credit though as when I went at day 7 all was fine. I'm sure every case is different and as I don't have any problems and am on quite a low dose of  menopur (150iu) I guess thy weren't worried about me over stimming. 

Anyway, ref symptoms etc I have felt quite a lot of 'pulling', or twinges- not straight away, probably started a few days in. Then the bloat started which was/is horrible (but managable of course)... Thankfully the really bad bloat only lasted a couple of days where literally I stuggled to eat (don't worry Colesy,I didn't really skip meals! Just had to cut down as eating was making me feel sick!) thankfully didn't last long. 

I'm not sure whether this bloat is due to all the fluid I'm taking on now (have you stimming girls been old to drink loads of water and loads of milk?) or whether it's because my follies are growing. 

Another things to watch for which is GROSS and TMI but a change  of mucus... Literally the heavens have opnened for me and it's yucky ovulation-type egg yolk ming! I asked at my first scan if this was normal before she even used dildo-cam as I was paranoid I might be over stimming and the nurse said yes it was a great sign that my follies were growing. During the second scan when I mentioned it to the different nurse she said 'I bet they've had a good growth spurt then' and she was right do that's all good- even if it is grim! She said normally you'd have mucus for 1 follicle, now you've got enough for 14! You can imagine how yucky it is.

Anyway, enough of that Tmi-sorry! That should give you an idea of what you might expect  but of course everyone is so different and we won't all have the same side effects.

Hope everyone had a good Monday and fingers crosses for more positive results on our thread!! Xxxx

Ps- welcome to the newbies! Xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Bisdil, sounds good though, sounds like your body is preparing itself!

I still have no AF yet, WHERE IS IT!!!!!!!!  It needs to start today or its a phone call to my consultant tomorrow!  

Hope all ok


----------



## smurfy123

Bisdil - sounds like follies are really doing well! I drank loads of water and milk too (felt like I was never away from the loo -tmi!) The twinges/bloated feeling seemed to hit me after stimming about 5 days or so.  Not surprising ehh!  Good luck  . When do u go for next scan?

Jack - keeping everything crossed AF arrives for u.  

AFM - crampy feeling post EC settled down yesterday. The cyclogest is giving me more bloating and terrible wind - probably tmi!  Poor DH! no phonecall from clinic yet so still looking like a 5 day et tomorrow up to now.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Bisdil

Hey Smurfy - glad the cramps have settled down.  Great news that it's looking like 5 day ET isn't it?  Are you pleased with that?

Fingers crossed your AF arrives soon Jack - waiting is such a bore!!  Hope it all happens in time for you.

AFM - had my 3rd progress scan this morning and it's all looking really good. 17 follies which I am chuffed about - just hope there's lots of mature eggies too!  I am waiting for a phone call ref what time to take my trigger injection tonight as I am in for EC on Wednesday morning. 

I had my first real feeling of proper anxiety this morning.  I think the scale of what we are doing is finally hitting me.  It's just been quit exciting and a massive waiting game up until now, but all of a sudden I am worried and feeling very nervous.  I don't think it's particularly about the GA or egg collection, I think it's the reality that after all this it still might not work.  It's sort of making me feel sick!  Hmm... must remain positive.

Ohh... BTW, I had to fill out a pre GA form today and had to write my weight in... I jumped on the scales to make sure I had an accurate reading.  Couldn't believe it!  Ive put on half a stone since stimming!  Can't believe it since I have been eating so healthily and small meals.  Clearly nurse said nothing to worry about at all and it's all fluid/water retention - still - was a bit of a shocker!  Ive not felt like going to the gym over the last few days as Ive been so bloated and felt quite tired - mainly like hanging around in my tracky bums!  Still have to take my dog on 2 long walks a day so at least I have not become completely idle! 

Anyway, enough from me! 

B xx


----------



## Jack5259

Still nothing and getting stressed now!  Why is everything such hard work!!!!!!


----------



## fifigee

Hi all.....ive been crying all morning ....dont feel preg at all and just have af cramps ......i just have a bad feeling this hasn't worked ...trying to be positive but don'y have it in me at all


----------



## fifigee

Just realized that was a selfish post . I was just ranting. Hope everyone is feeling ok on this rainy day and lots of baby dust to all


----------



## goldbunny

fifigee    big hug


----------



## Darlbag

Hi Everyone
May I join the thread? Im starting first cycle of ICSI this week, DR on Thurs, Eek!
xx


----------



## Jack5259

Fifigee, 
AF cramps are common in early pregnancy, try to stay positive.


----------



## mrsc75

Dont feel bad about posting how you feel Fifigee.... but just think of the girls who had what they thought were AF's and then the BFP's, you've still got nearly a week        

Good luck with EC this week Bisdil thats fab follies news, I am an bit like you now, its all real and because its going as planned so far then I keep reminding mysef of the reality.... but then I just keep thinking how lucky I am that Im allowed to have a go at this and thinking of why me and DH want this..  I have also put on a few pounds so bought some loose tops at the weekend....lol..

good luck Smurfy for the ET tomorrow, hope the windy pops die down!

Welcome Darlbag hope DR goes well, what are you doing jabs or sniffer?

AFM been for first stimms progress scan (Day 6 - 6th shot tonight) and there was 12 follies so have to go back friday and stick with the dose Im on and then will find out then when they expect to do EC hopefully next week.  They didnt really say anything about the size of the follies, just that one side was 5 / 10 follies active and the other 7 / 9, and something about the lining being at 7.2, they just said this was good for the stage I was at.

Sometimes feel like the less detail I know the better as I have a tendency to read into things.

Hope everyone else is good.  I bet we are the tiredest bunch of women on a single forum in the uk lol 
Maybe new mums would disagree.... 
Could just sleep on my desk right here.

xxx



xxx


----------



## loopee8

Hi lovely ladies
I've been reading with interest for a while now, and would like to be a part of this lovely email suppot network. Here is my attempt at personals. Sorry for those I have missed out, I hope you are all doing well.

Fifigee – try to find your PMA again. I know its hard though, i go through the same thing. Ups and downs of feeling positive, then hopeless. It is strange and such a rollercoaster. Hang in there.

CJR and Colesy – huge congratulations to you both. You both had some dizzy feelings, sounds like a symptom the rest of us hopeful ladies should be looking out for!

Jack 5259  I hope your AF arrives in the next 8 hours! What will happen if it doesn’t can you delay the injection start date by a day or two
CMF  - positive thoughts for your blasto on board. Your are PUPO!! Relax and treat yourself to some me time

Bisdil – good luck for EC on Wednesday. I am a few days behind you , i have my second scan on Wednesday. Sounds like you are having some positive symptoms though of good quality eggs! Well done

Mrsc75  Regarding your post yesterday,  I know how you feel about getting down when you hear about other people getting pregnant. I started a new, less stressful job in November last year in the hopes that it would be a more relaxed environment to get pregnant – and since I started 3 women have given birth and 4 women have announced their pregnancies! So while it is tough to hear all these stories, at least my new workplace is a fertile one 

K25 I am on my day 7 of stimming and am having similar feelings to you – twinges and cramps in my side, and also in my lower back.....anyone else got aches in their lower back?! Or is this just a muscle strain from my golf lesson at the weekend 

Darlbag – welcome! You are a young spring chicken, so happy positive thoughts to you and your young self. Best of luck on your journey

AFM  I am doing ok. I had a scan on Day 5 of stimming, had about 7 follicles on each side but all under 10mm so hard to tell what will happen with them all, and I have PCOS so even more unsure! Am now on Day 8 of the injections. They are not so bad. Gonal F is so easy to prepare, and the Centrotide in my belly is not as painful as I thought it would be – excess flesh helps I guess   I just get a little stinging/itching near the injection area for 10 mins after, thats all. My DP is very good at giving the injections, bless him. Would hate to do them myself.....I am excited and nervous about my next scan on Wednesday – hope I have lots of eggs, but not TOO many as I am scared of OHSS because of my PCOS....so many things to worry about ARRGHH

Happy Monday thoughts to all of you ladies


----------



## K25

Hi loopee8 this is quite an interesting forum really it's been so helpful for me reading some of the posts. So I'm on day 6 of stimming now haven't felt n e back pains tho just around my ovarys. Iv got my scan also on wednesday and hoping to see some follies! We will have to update each other to compare. My oh also does my injections I def would not be able to do it myself!


----------



## Bisdil

Oh Fifigee... don't give up your positivity!  You've been SOOO positive all the way through.  You know through hearing other people's stories it really isn't over so easily - even with AF pains!  Keep up the PMA. Sending hugs xxx    
Loopee8 - good luck with growing those follies! keep them nice and hydrated! 
Mrsc75 - Let's hope EC s next week for you... waiting is SOOO DULL!  but it'll be worth it if they get it right!
Jack - we're all still hoping you get your AF in time... what happens if not?

AFM: serves me right for feeling so chuffed about 17 lovely follies... had the phone call from the clinic and based on blood taken this morning I am slightly over stimming (OHSS)!! :-( What a pain.  Thankfully it does't have detrimental effects on the cycle for us and all it means is that I have to take a tablet tonight to control it.  My oestrogen levels were 18,000 which is a lot I believe?  Apparently each egg gives off 500-1000 therefore they can normally work out how many eggs you have in your follicles - however, as I have over stimmed it doesn't add up... I do not have 30 odd eggs in my 17 follies!  Mrsc75... You are right - too much info is not always the most helpful as now I want to know everything about healthy oestrogen levels!!!

Anyway, just another example of another 'hurdle' to overcome during this crazy journey! 

B xxx


----------



## smurfy123

Fifigee - try not to feel down....sending u lots of Pma and babydust       

Big hugs to u  

Bisdil - fantastic number of follies!  . Good luck for EC Wednesday! Keep your tummy warm till then!    keep drinking lots of water and hope the ohss settles down for u! I've put on about half a stone too - must be all the water and milk!!! 

Mrssc75 - good news on follies growing!   keep tummy warm till next scan!  

Loopee8 - I normally get back pain along with stomach cramps round time of AF so did have bit of cramping during down regging and stimming but did have AF at that time too.

AFM - getting quite excited in a weird sort of way about et tomorrow!  

Hello to everyone else too!


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All 

Firstly welcome Loopee 8, its a grat forum to vent on!  

Good luck Bisdil for Wednesday  

Still no AF yet, clinic said that it just delays things, and its quitecommon for the body to do the other thing, but Im feeling   so I dont think its far off! 


Hope everyone ok


----------



## Darlbag

Thanks for the welcomes 
MrsMc75 - Im not sure! All I know is prostap on Thursday, I suppose I will find out more then.
Thanks Loopee8 - Wishing you lots of luck also  
xx


----------



## LouBH

Mrsc, congrats on the follies. Keep them nice and warm now.

Fifi, hope you are ok. It's a long hard wait but hang in there. Cramping isn't a problem.  

Smurfy, good luck tomorrow. 

Hope the rest of you are going ok.


----------



## fifigee

Thank you soooooooo much everyone for all your lovely words .......I am better this evening . I really don't know what was up with me this morning . I had a good cry and I think it has helped . Hope you are all doing ok .


----------



## smurfy123

Glad u r feeling better Fifigee! No wonder u have bn tearful. Think we have all had our moments through this whole process.  Take care and


----------



## fifigee

thanks smurfy good luck with the ET


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining you on this thread?  I have been waiting to join for a while now but thought I'd just get my scan done... and then start my down reg for a few days... and then start my stimms...... and before you know it I am a week into stimms.  

How is everyone today?  Hope treatments are going well.  And    and    to everyone with ec or et or otd this week.

I have my 8 day scan today so have everything crossed that there are some lovely little follies growing away.  I haven't had too many side effects yet, just a few twinges and a LOT of peeing (sorry if tmi) from all the water, so just hoping that everything is doing what it should be.  Am due to have another scan on Friday and, if all is good, I am having ec on Monday - eeeek!!!!

  to all.

xxx

PS.  Kelz - So sorry to read that you got a bfn.  I am really upset for you and hoping that you are okay and that your DH is looking after you.


----------



## smurfy123

Hi carrots - welcome and good lurck with stimming and ec!  

On another notr whatever happened to the sunny weather....its freezing!!!


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi there ladies, welcome to the newbies! Good luck with your stimms. 

Smurfy -hope that all goes well for your ET. How many embryos are you having put in?

Fifigee - hope out are relaxing and feeling ok

Jack -has your AF arrived yet? Hope so

Bisdil - good luck for the egg collection tomorrow, hope those gigs are nice and ripe now.  Btw your not the only one who has put on weight, I feel so bloated it's ridiculous! Hopeful it will all be worth it in the end

Looped - good luck for your next scan tomorrow

Cmf- hope your waiting is going well.

AFM - I had my ET yesterday. I was told that I had 6 top grade blasts and 1 of those was text book perfect so that the one they put in. I did consider two but they talked me out of it as I have five to freeze. They showed me and my hubby the embryo on a monitor before they put it in. It brought a tear to our eyes.  I'm so glad they allowed my hubby to come in with me during the procedure. Was nice to be able to squeeze his hand as I needed a wee so badly! Lol. My test date is now 25th May and I have started by 2ww. I don't feel any different today. It I'm just worried that maybe the embryo slipped out when I had a wee even though I know that's ridiculous! I'm taking this week off work now just to relax and do nothing. All I can do now is sit back and pray. 

Lots of love and best wishes to you all xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello ladies - well first of all sory for not posting on here for a while, but i currently have no internet at home which is a nightmare, but i have been thinking about you all lots and praying that you have all been getting along well. I have just had a good read and catch up and sorry to not do personals but i would be here all day, as you know how long mine can be anyway haha  

I was hoping i would come on here and hear of some good news from you some of you, and there is ........ Well done to CJR & Colesey, sooooo chuffed for you both!! Keep posting on here and keep us updated !! Woop woop !!  

Sorry and hugs to the bad news that i have heard, and hope you are all coping ok!   

AFM - I had the day 5 blosto transfer! I made the decision and opted for 2 to be transferred. So fingers , toes and everything else crossed now. Praying that this has worked. I was lucky enough to have 2 frozen as well, 1 at day 5 and 1 at day 6! My clinic are making me wait 18 days to do test though. i have never heard of waiting this long especially after a blosto? 
Does anybody think i could test before this as i have read after a blasto its 10days ........

Much love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Oh Good luck 5star, ET what a moment!!!

Still no AF yet and am getting really stressed about it.


----------



## SH5STAR

Cdawson - hi I was wondering what had happened to you. That fab about the two blasts on board. I'm surprised that they have asked you to wait so long. I had my ET yesterday with one blasto and my test date is 11 days later. Maybe you should call the clinic just to check. Did you take much time off work. I'm planning on taking this week off then back next week. 

Jack - you poor thing, we have spent years wishing it wouldn't come and when you want it to it won't! Hopefully it won't be long though 

Xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

SH5star - hey awww well glad that i have still been thought about too !!  I know it seems like a hell of a long time to me, especially after blosto! I questioned it but they said thats just the way they do it, whether day 3 or day 5! Think i might test at 11 days anyway and then 18days  I am currently signed off work by the doctor until 24th May. So nothing but rest for me !
If i do my sneaky test around 11 days we will be very close to each other
Got everything crossed for good news from both of us.
xxxxxxx


----------



## SH5STAR

Aw fab well get lots of rest now doctors orders! It's so nice to be relaxing in the house and in all fairness my hubby is great when he comes home I don't lift a finger! 
Keep us updated on how you are feeling etc and I will do the same. Take care x


----------



## C-M-F

Morning All 

Great news Sh2star  - we are going to be testing on the same day - my date is 25th May!!  Am   we all get the news we're hoping for.  Just had bit of a wobble though as realised that the munchies I had yesterday and today are usually a hint that AF is on its way.  So hope that isn't the case.

Carla - fab news about the 2 blastos on board, 18 days is soooooo long, seems a bit odd to wait so long bless you.  

Hi all you new ladies - welcome and good luck with your treatment  

Fifigee - how you doing today?

Smurfy - hope today goes well for you  

love and hugs to all

Clare
xx


----------



## fifigee

Hi all

CMF how you doing ?

Carla well done thats a fab result ...its mad isn't it to think 2 blasties are inside us ?.........well mine were almost blasties 

My period type cramps have settled down , now i have had a banging headache for 2 days which isn't very pleasant and of course I am wondering whether its cyclogest or my embies burrowing in and me getting a rise in hormones .....4 days to go until D Day .......what a hellish 2 weeks


----------



## mrsc75

Hi again girls, 

I was wondering what any of you girls are doing with regards to time off around the treatment.

At the moment I have cleared for some special leave/planned sick around appointments and procedures but not sure what to do for recovery time as i know that i want to have some rest followin the EC / ET and at the moment work is quite stressful and I would rather not be there if theres any chance that stress levels are going to effect my chances of sucess.

what time have you all planned/took off?  Its starting to stress me more than the treatment..

x


----------



## goldbunny

e/c you need a whole day off, and if the next day isn't a weekend day maybe the next day as well if your job is stressful. 
e/t you only need a half day off if you have a desk job/something restful to do.. after E/T you can go back to work next day if you're not going to be too stressed, or take some time off if your job is 'dangerous' (you're a fireman, hockey teacher, work with chemicals, that sort of thing) 
think it depends most on what your working conditions are like. The utrogestan progesterone said on it not to drive or operate machinery if affected by it. I seemed to be ok, but then i don't have a job like 'air-traffic controller' or something.


----------



## Jack5259

Ive taken a few weeks off from this Froday however I still have no AF so that is if treatment goes ahead at all!!


----------



## loopee8

Hi ladies

mrsc75 - i have booked a week off starting on approximate EC day, so depending on when I have ET day then I will have 2-4 days rest after ET before going back to work. Would love to take the whole 2 weeks off but I think I would go potty analyzing every symptom and I spend 75% of my day at my desk so not too strenuous

Fifigee and Cdawson, may I ask what made you decide to have 2 transferred? Was it the advice of your embryologist or did you always know you wanted 2 transferred? I feel this is going to be a big decision...my DP is terrified of twins, I'm not keen on twins either, but I don't want to limit out chance of success either! its a tough decision....

SH5Star - congrats on your ET. Snuggle in blasty!!

Carrots12 - hope your scan went well with lots of follies

Kelz - sorry I didn't mention  you on my last post. I hope you are ok    

AFM I have my 2nd stimming scan tomorrow - nervous and excited. I can feel my ovaries moving/swelling/twinging. Very odd feeling!

hugs to you all
x


----------



## fifigee

Hi loopee8 , well my case is weird . We had decided on putting 1 back in , but it is amazing how things change . The day we went in for embryo transfer (last monday ) , we were greeted by the main man who told us our 4 fertilized embryos were not quite as they wanted on day 5 (blastocyst ) 2 had slowed right down but the two good ones were good but not exceptional so he suggested we put in 2 so we thought about it for 5 mins and decided on 2 . Basically where I am having treatment they suggest 1 to be put back in if it is a high quality blastocyst as they don't like to push twin pregnancies . Hope that helps . Good luck


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi everyone,

Just got back from my acupuncture session I would definitely recommend going! It's relaxes you loads and I have also read that if you have acupuncture it improves your chances of a bfp, I don't know how/why but I will give anything a go. Even if that's not really the case I'm really enjoying it so it can't do no harm. 

In answer to your question mrsc75 I have taken a whole day off for EC you will def need it. I only had a half day he following day and then I was off for the weekend. Im glad it fell when it did as I did have a bit of discomfort but that's maybe as they collected 19 eggs. I felt quite bruised inside but no bleeding. 

I havd special leave for the day of the ET and have taken a week sick this week. I'm planning on going back in next week as if my little one has decided to implant it should have done by then. 

Loopee hope that the scan goes well tomorrow. Bet you are nervous and excited. Great that you can feel some action going on down there. 

Cmf- don't worry about the munchies that can just be because your body is needing more nutrients at he moment! I have been told that eating red meat this week is very good for the lining of your womb! 

Xx


----------



## Colesy

Lesleylupin - Hope your doing well and you have a buddy along the same dates as you. I wouldn't concentrate on symptom spotting too much. I know it's difficult

Bisdil- I too had more mucus but I was told the same as you that it's normal. EC tomorrow don't be nervous it's painless. I hope your OHSS is improving and that it won't prevent you from ET

Jack5259 - Wear white normally does the trick.....I didn't have a period while DR but when I went for a scan my lining was 3.2 or something along does lines. I'm told it doesnt always happen so who know's where it went!

smurfy123 - I had the wind too I'm glad to hear I wasn't the only one. How did ET go?

fifigee - Nearly your test date. Don't test I didn't but I've seen other's test earlier and it only stressed them out more. No symptom spotting will help as I could tick the side effect's of the progesterone but also seem as pregnancy

Darlbag - Welcome

mrsc75 - Seem's like your progressing nicely give your ovaries a little rub of congratulations. I took day off for EC then it was the weekend which worked out lovely then ET on the Monday. I went back to work the following week but I could have went back on the Thursday,  I was quite tired for first 2 days. 

loopee8 -  You don't seem like your at risk of OHSS from your scan. I had 20 folicules on one ovary and 25 on the other at least they give up counting. Admittedly I have mild OHSS but that's contributed to by the pregnancy hormone. If they are worried they will monitor your bloods which is a good indicter. I also have PCOS. Good luck for your next scan

Carrots12 Welcome

SH5STAR - A textbook blast did they give you any success rates. Good luck, fingers crossed and the only advice I can give you is not to test early. The clinic told me a blast has a success rate of 65% which is amazing.

Cdawson - My clinic tell you to test 11 days post blast and 13 days post 3DT. I had a 3DT and tested on day 13 so I'm not sure why they are making you wait so long! Good Luck Hun excellent news

Cjr - I have a scan on the 1St June which will be 7 weeks. So just after you. I hope your doing OK and you haven't had any more bleeding. 

Hope all is well, I have my scan on 1st June so another 2WW it never ends!!


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi colsey,

No they didn't give me any stats on the blast but then again I didn't ask. Wish I had now but at the same time I don't want to give myself any false hope. I have been very fortunate so far and I suppose all I can do now is look after myself. 

Was strange reading your post then, everything you were saying we're things that I went through including the increased mucus during swimming and the wind! My poor husband sharing a bed with me. Sorry if that's tmi. Ha. 

A huge congratulations to you for your bfp. I hope you are feeling ok xx


----------



## Colesy

SH5STAR - Thank-you for the congrat's it doesn't feel real yet. I know it's difficult you want to be positive as everyone keepings telling you to me and then there are those annoying people that start with the positive thinking actually will make it work cos our bodies don't like being negative. Then it's only human not wanting to be stamped on repeatable after a negative so we try to be somewhere in the middle. I'm still doing the same so don't think if you get a positive it's over because it's definitely not. I'm very worried I'll either MC or have my scan and it will be a missed miscarriage


----------



## LouBH

Carla, well done on the 2 blasts.  My fingers are crossed for you. Waiting for some good news. 18 days is a long time.    

Big   to the rest of you. 

x Lou


----------



## LellyLupin

Loupee we had a hard time deciding whether to put two eggs back in or not.  In the end we decided to go for it and see what happens.  

Thanks Colesy, so far so good.  Why are you worrying so much have you miscarried before?  I won't say the think positive thing, just don't miss out on the excitement by clouding it with worry  .  

Any news Jack?

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi girls - some fab news on here well done all those looking after little embies
Mrsc75 - I asked what time I should take and was told to take the week around ec.

So I have booked weeks holiday ec should be Monday et Friday fingers crossed! With bank hol has also given me couple of extra days but understand after et potentially carry on as normal (within reason) it's the ec will cause more need to rest after.

Went for scan today start stimming Friday eek! 

Xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi all nice to read some good news.
Thinking of you fifigee hope you have the news your praying for xx
Had a few days off posting as been busy catching up after my tonsillitis so sorry if I've missed anyone.
Welcome to the new ladies and good luck with all your treatment!
AFM,  well I'm now on day 14 of downregging got my first scan next Monday at 9am....dont know what to expect really? My af came on Saturday which would have been my normal day for it to come. Really tired now dreading two jabs a night I'm already sick of doing it once!!
Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi ceri gL

Went for my second scan today

Was internal and just check the thickness of your lining to make sure you have lost it. And to check your ovaires are 'sleeping' Looking to be under 4 mm they also took bloods to check oestrogen levels. 

Once they are happy you are fully switched off they are happy to start stimms so will show you what to do and agree which day to start and arrange next appointment to check your ovaries are responding to stimms. 

The best thing about this site it we are in it together and there is always someone experiencing what you are! Any further questions will be happy to answer. I start stimming Friday eek! Bit scary! 

Xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi baby jelly thanks for the info. I haven't really had much of a bleed only lasted maybe 3 days but then I never have been one to have long ones. Was yours normal or was it really heavy story if tmi! I'm d regging for  3 weeks as they can't fit me in for EC until a week later as they are full grrr so had to d reg for an extra week for my dates to work out  . They did say I'd start stimmng Monday but I suppose it will depend on my lining! Xx


----------



## smurfy123

Hi everyone!  

Sh5star/carla - glad that et went well for u both! Will keep everything crossed for u and your little beans!   

Ceri - good luck with first scan! Things will get better and u will feel less tired once u start stimming (remember people posting that to me when I was down regging and not quite believing it but its true!)
AFM - had et this afternoon. We had 1 embryo transferred - although it was at d5 it wasn't quite to blast stage but embryologist said it was good quality.  Of the 6 embryos we had 2 didn't make it   and we have 3 more at the moment but the clinic want to leave them another day or two to see how they progress and will then let us know if any are suitable for freezing.  Grow embies grow!  

Had lovely meal out with DH after our clinic appointment too.

We have been given test date of 26th may. Keeping everything crossed till then!
Babydust to everyone and    for everyone whatever stage u r at.


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi hon just out to go to bed....

I was normally heavy but found my after much lighter after injection - mine was a one off called prostnap

But....normally af only 4 days but continued to lose but not like normal af just like at the end for bout further 5 days. Which was the drugs doing their thing

Speak soon

Xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Great news smurfy

Fingers are crossed xxxxxxxx


----------



## Macca77

Hi All
Lesleylupin - how u feeling hun? i'm feeling ok still, don't feel that i have had any symptoms yet so im getting ready for it to 'hit' me soon!! I suppose it's still early days. My cycle was a bit different as i had to call the hospital on day 1 of my period and then i started d/r on day 23. Are you taking any time ofr work around e/c & e/t? I've booked 2 weeks off after e/t as i still have holidays to take.

good luck to everyone who have had e/t, e/c and scans 

AFM - would also definitely recommend accupuncture - started mine last week and it is really relaxing and hopefully it will improve my chances of BFP


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies!  Hope everyone is well today.

Why is it that I struggle to wake up on the days I am at work but now I am on leave I am waking up before 6am every day?!  

Okay, so here is my first attempt at personals...... there are so many of us on this thread and am confused as to where everyone is at so sorry if I've got any of these wrong.  If I have, I am blaming the drugs.  

Sh5Star, Smurfy123, C-M-F and Cdawson - congrats to you all on having your little beans on board.  Will keep everything crossed for you during your 2ww.   

Jack - any sign of af yet?  Lets hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer.

Loopee8 - good luck for your scan today, hope it goes well hun.

Mrsc75 - re time off, I have taken 4 weeks off for treatment, which I know is far more than I need.  I get 5 days excused leave from work, have taken the week of e/c as sick (apparently my hosp will sign me off for this week, I hope so!  ) and then have the 2ww as holiday.  Its such a lot of time off but I want to give this the best possible chance of working and I am a stress head at the best of times.  How much time off do you think you will have?

Fifigee - How is the 2ww going for you?  Only a few more days until you test, how are you feeling?    you get the news you deserve.

Colesy - a belated congrats on your bfp, how exciting!  Hope you are doing okay.

Ceri_gl - you'll be fine doing the 2 injections, just take your time and reward yourself after every one.  I am lucky as I did the nasal spray but with my stimm injections I allow myself a small treat as a reward for being brave.  

Babyjellybaby - not long now until you start stimms, exciting!

Macca77 - glad you are enjoying your accupuncture and are nice and relaxed.  I didn't really have any symptoms on d/reg or since stimming (just a few twinges) so maybe you will just be one of the lucky ones?

Hello and    to everyone else that I have missed out.

AFM - I had my day 7 scan yesterday.  The Doctor was really pleased as I have 6-8 nice looking follicles on either side, plus some small ones, and she said it was exactly the result they were hoping for so YAY to that!  Just hope they continue growing nicely and that they contain some lovely little eggs.     I have my day 11 scan on Friday, trigger shot due on Saturday and then e/c on Monday - eeek!  I can't believe how quickly its all happening.

Lots of love to you all.  Enjoy your Wednesday's whatever you may be doing.    

xxx


----------



## smurfy123

Morning! 

Carrots - good luck with your next scan.l fingers crossed u get the go ahead for trigger shot Saturday and ec Monday!  

It's definitely getting busy on here now!


----------



## fifigee

Yes its getting busy on here ...I can't keep up ......anyway well done smurfy , thats what happened to me , mine were not quite full blasties but good though , so lets   I  have 3 more days to go..........


----------



## Cjr

Hi ladies

Wow it busy on here now, good luck to everyone on their journey  

Colsey - No more bleeding thank you god! Clinic told me to test again today as its a week after I finished bleeding again today I had a BFP but I am a bit worried as I did a clear blue and it said pregnant 1-2 but surely it should be 2-3 by now? You think? Clinic told me not to test again and to go in 2 weeks from today, this is worse that the 2ww!!! How long dose the pregnancy hormone stay in your body Dose anyone know?? How you feeling? 

Good luck ladies


----------



## loopee8

Hi Ladies
Carrots, looks like we are on the same schedule,  I have all next week off so all good  but not as good as your 4 weeks off, lucky you
Fifigee - hang in there til test date. Fingers crossed to you!
Cjr and Colesy - so many 2 week waits after the initial 2ww, Enough to drive us all mad!! Hope you are ok. I too am already filling my mind with things to worry about after a BFP and I have never had a BFP! Must stop worrying ..... and thanks COlesy for the reassurance on OHSS. The doctor didn't mention OHSS to me but I didn't have the guts to bring it up either!! I figured he would have said something if I was at risk.
Macca77 and SH5star - I have had a few sessions of acupuncture too. I stopped for a while because I felt like my life was overtaken by needles! But i had another session last Saturday and have another one this Saturday as I thought this was a key time in my treatment so better do all I can to help! I would much rather reflexology or a massage, but the acupuncture is a good hour to just lie down and zone out.
Lesleylupin - yes I imagine putting 2 back is a hard decision - I'm still not sure what we will decide, depends on quality I guess. Well done to you for being brave!


AFM I had a day 10 stimming scan today. 5 follicles on the left measuring 11-16mm and 6 follicles on the right measuring 10-14mm.  And a few more all under 10mm. So I am in for another scan on Friday and then possibly trigger on Saturday for collection on Monday. So I am pretty happy with that. They haven't changed my meds so I continue with Gonal F in evening and Cetrotide in the morning. I had some pineapple juice at breakfast and am having camomile tea now, so trying to keep my fluids up! Grow follicles grow!

happy wednesday to you all

x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi everyone
I haven't posted for ages - but I've kept up with all the good news, and all the bad news. My heart goes out to the ladies who didn't get a BFP this time round - but keep the faith - it will happen next time. And YAY to the BFPs! x

I had a bit of an adventure - 4 days after egg collection when they retrieved a fairly staggering 30 eggs, I not surprisingly developed OHSS and had to be hospitalised with an abdominal drain - 6 kilos of fluid had collected in my abdomen and was pushing against my lungs making it difficult to breathe. I could have gone ahead with ET but the consultant was very concerned that this could make the OHSS worse, so we made the very difficult decision to freeze our embryos. Luckily, we had 9 good to excellent quality blastos to freeze on day 5 and our FET is scheduled for Juy/Aug (I'm fully recovered now, but need to let everything calm down and then down reg).

So, not quite what we planned but viewing this as a temporary set back rather than a failure!

Good luck to everyone, wherever you are in your journeys xx


----------



## Bisdil

Hey girls, 

Great to read everyone's progress.

Rather a selfish, quick update- EC today= 13 eggs of which 12 are mature and useable! 
Happy with that but still v sore! Hope it will pass soon. 
Nervous wait tonight for the phone call tomorrow to see how many have fertilised-fingers crossed! I was a little disappointed as hoped that they would do 50/50 split of ivf and ICSI but due to DH sample they said ICsI was the way forward For us. Not helpful with all the recent  ad press about ICSi. Oh well. 

Will update tomorrow. 

B xx


----------



## smurfy123

Fifigee - bet u r glad the 2ww is almost over.     thoughts and   for a bfp for u! 

Bisdil - fantastic number of eggs!  Will keep everything crossed that you get some good news re embryos.     

Mrshy - sounds like u have had a pretty rough time.   to u! Fantastic number of blasts frozen though. Good luck for fet in the summer!  

Loopee - sounds like ur scan went well. Grow follies grow!
Cjr - glad AF has finally stopped and u still have a bfp! Will keep everything crossed for u at next appt in 2 weeks! Hope the time passes quickly! 

Babydust to everyone!


----------



## LellyLupin

OMG MrsHY that is an adventure and not a very happy one.  I just read it out to my DP and he said thats nearly a stone of fluid!!    Happily though you got plenty of snowbabies    Glad you are feeling better now  

Bisdil good luck hope you get lots of fertilised eggs.  

What did the press say about ICSI, I missed that report?


----------



## Bisdil

Don't want to spread negative reports but the daily mail published some scare mongering report on the 5th May about ICSI babies and abnormalities. Without wanting to believe everything you read etc it is still not helpful when family members are mentioning it as I'm just about to go through the process! Hence I was hoping for normal ivf if possible. Oh well, this was not to be.

I hope I haven't upset anyone with mentioning that info- I'm sure it's nothing most of you haven't already heard- perhaps just not sensationalised by the media! 

Night all. B x


----------



## SH5STAR

Bisdil - have you had the phone all yet? It's hard when family mention things that worry you, my gran is terrible for doing that! Try not to worry , I know it's easier said than done, there is often a lot of scare mongering in the news. I hope your eggs had fun fertilising!

mrshy - wow what a story, I hope that you are feeling better now. So glad you have lots of frosties that will be waiting for when you are ready agin though. 

Smurfty, cmf and cdawson - I'm driving myself mad. Being off work and on me 2ww, def going to go back in next week. The trouble is I feel absolutely normal and I wish I didn't, I'm praying for some sort of sign. I only have sore boobs but I had that anyway from the progesterone. Have any of you experienced any symptoms yet?

Fifigee - not long let for you now, how are you feeling?

Xx


----------



## smurfy123

Sh5star - know what u mean about being driven mad. I'm only 2dp5dt and can't imagine what i'll be feeling like by odt! I go back in work tomorrow so gonna take it easy  . Am in work then for a week then off on holiday (booked it a while ago b4 we started treatment but glad we are going now as whatever the result feel like it will be good to just relax).

Have been getting a pulling feeling round hip area (mainly on the right side) and cramping across.bottom of stomach and sore bust but think its the progesterone causing that and my ovaries telling me they've been under attack!    I asked the nurse in clinic about pulling feeling and was told it was ovaries healing themselves and trying to get back to normal after having needles in them!  

Bisdil - I just ignore what's in the press. Think they blow everything up anyway.  It is hard when people tell us information isn't it. This whole process is stressful enough without anything else being added.

Carla/cmf - how r u both doing? 

Hello to everyone else too!


----------



## fifigee

We are having a   or 2    . I was naughty and tested 2 days early . I am crying am in shock and so over the moon I can't tell you .....this is the best day of my life


----------



## SH5STAR

Wow Fifigee that's amazing news!!!! A huge congratulations to you, I can only imagine how you must be feeling.  really happy for you xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Fabulous news Fifigee  
Congratulations xxx


----------



## mrsc75

Congrats Fifigee, fab news!! x you sound like your on the ceiling!

 and   to SH5STAR and the gols still waiting, and all of the past the 2WW but now waiting again....

fab EC Bisdil, thats a good number, try to ignore the press, it will be a minute proportion and any natural conception can have its abnormalities too, just think of how prepared our bodies are for this in comparison to girls who accidentally fall pregnant.  Were ready for it!

good luck for the 2ww smurfy lots of babydust to you xx

loopee and carrots I m kindof in between the two of you, have my ten day scan tomorrow to see if we can go ahead with EC next week, have got some pulsating ovaries and everything was going goo earlier in the week so think that it should be ok, got work sorted out aswell.  I am going to have two days off for the EC and a day for the ET and then hopefully it will be the weekend and we have a long bank holiday in the middle of the 2ww, playing it by ear as to how i feel but my job is clinic/office based and the places Im working at the moment involve me sitting on my bum waiting to talk to patients.

hope everyone is having a good day, lovely to hear some good news again xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey ladies hope all is well! Still no internet at home at the moment and really missing talking to all you guys everyday!  Feeling pretty alone at the moment ! You lot have always been here as good support.

CMF - Hope you are well, and coping well in you 2ww.

Fifigee - yes defo mad thinking we could have 2 little babies inside us hehe and actually just read your other post - congrats hunny!!!! Sooooo happy for you!! Woop woop    

Loopee8 - I always really decided that i wanted 2 embryos put back, basically to increase my chances, and i would feel so lucky if i end up with twins! My clinic didnt want to put 2 back i had to have a debate with them as they was too good quality, but legally it is your right hun.

Mrshy - so sorry to hear you have been poorly in hospital, concentrate on getting better ready for them frozen little embryos !

SH5star - I have had sore boobs too for the last couple of days, but thats about it so far hun

Smurfy - how are you hunny? I am not too bad, just praying every day for that positive result xxx

Much love to all and sorry again for my rubbish personals but thinking of u all xxxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Fifgee,  Im nearly in tears myself reading your message, so many congrats to you  .  Great news, and your first IVF too!!!  Im starting simming for mine now, your a real inspiration!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

oh fifigee, massive congrats x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies

I'm on my phone so sorry for the short reply but just wanted to say a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to Fifigee on your bfp, thats such amazing news!  So happy for you.

Hope everyone else is good today.

xxx


----------



## Bisdil

Yippeee!!!!!!!!!  woop woop fifigee!  So, so thrilled for you.   Not least as we attend the same clinic!!    Hopefully that's a good sign for me too! Fingers crossed that all goes okay for you during the next wait... god, this waiting game is SOOO annoying!!!  Brilliant news though - so chuffed for you. xxxx

AFM: had the call this morning and we're very chuffed that 10 of our 12 eggs have fertilised! Horray!  That feels very exciting! So our little embie babies are cooking in the oven as I type... I now wait for the call (arrrgghh - more waiting) tomorrow morning to find out whether I go in for a 2 day transfer tomorrow or whether they take it further over the weekend and have a Monday Blasto transfer.  Im crossing fingers for Monday blasto but we'll see what happens over night! 

I am still feeling very tender and sore after EC - did any of you ladies still feel rough the next day?  I have been a bit paranoid as I had mild OHSS I am hoping it's not signs of this.  I spoke to a nurse this morning who was very helpful and said it is just bruising but I thought it would have gone by now!  I have to have a scan tomorrow regardless, to make sure OHSS is under control.

Thanks for the advice, mrsc75, sh5tar and smurfy - will have to forget about bad press now and just pray that I am one of the lucky ones. 

 for all of you guys on your 2ww and those who have past it and waiting for the next bit! 

LOL B xxx


----------



## fifigee

Bisdil...just to reassure you i didn't feel right for a good 4-5 days ......after EC ...so try not to worry . At lot has happened inside you and its normal.
Well done with all your eggies ....brilliant !! it is really such a long waiting game ....why do you think I crumbled and tested early ?? ha ha ha. I actually couldn't handle it anymore ...........Good luck and here 's to the Nuffield ! .......i can't wait for my scan in a few weeks ...I am very nervous still due to previous mc but trying not to think about it too much xxx


----------



## Bisdil

Thanks for the reassurance fifigee - really helpful!  I think DH was expecting me to be jumping around and back to normal today so he's a bit surprised that I am being high maintenance and in need of continued TLC!  TMI I am sure...but I also haven't used my bowels since EC which I think is contributing towards my general feeling of crapness (no pun intended!)

Not surprised at all that you couldn't wait until OTD. Horray for the pos result and all fingers and toes crossed that you and embies will remain healthy throughout the next 9 months!!!   Horray! Here's to the Nuffield indeed!  

B xx


----------



## smurfy123

Fifigee - so thrilled for you getting bfp!!! Fantastic!!!       
 to u! 

Bisdil - fantastic news on so many eggs fertilising!   grow embies grow!    

I was ok day of EC just a bit sore - it seemed to hit me a couple of days later and still keep getting pulling feeling but nurse said it was the bruising coming out and that ovaries are trying to settle back down.  Hope it settles down 4 u soon.    probably way tmi but I was constipated too and had really bad wind - poor DH had a lot to put up with!  . Keep drinking lots of water and eating fruit n veg!

Carla - glad u r doing ok.  

AFM sitting in living room relaxing watching tv b4 I go back to work tomorrow. Thinking of making nice fruit smoothie to get some more of my milk/fruit fix for today! 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## C-M-F

Fifigee - sorry, was that at  ?? Couldn't really tell from you very subtle post    Seriously hun, huge contrats xx

Bisdil - great news about your eggies, I felt rubbish for a few days after EC and was also bunged up bowel wise (swiftly followed by the other extreme - sorry tmi  )

Cdawson - hi hun, how you doing?  Hope you get the internet sorted at home soon, I don't think I could cope without my umpteen visits to FF daily, think I'm slightly addicted  


MrsHY - wow, you've been through the mill and back haven't you.  Good news about the frosties - soon have one back on board hopefully.

Sh5star - I would be going totally nuts if I wasn't at work, it's bad enough as it is.  I thought I'd be OK about the 2WW but got that wrong.  I'm obsessing over little thing, convincing myself AF is going to arrive any day and generally being a bit of a twit.  

 to everyone.

xx


----------



## lulumetcalfe

Hi, i am totally new to this. I am on day 4 of my 2ww and feeling a little lonely. I am 26, and had 29 eggs collected on wed 9th May. All fertilised and 17 reached blastocyts, by day 6 i still had 15 very good embryos, one of which i had put back and 14 frozen. I know i am very lucky to have numbers like that.
Today (day 4) I have felt quite tired and a little emotional. Also i keep worrying about my period arriving too soon for my little bean to tuck itself in. 
I find all your stories and words of encouragment very reasuring. 
To anybody reading this, i wish you luck and positive vibes. 
xx


----------



## goldbunny

welcome lulu x


----------



## Darlbag

Hi Everyone
Started DR today but I am a bit confused about my type of DR.
I had prostap and thats all I need to do until 7 June when I have a scan and then I start sniffing. I didnt even think to question this at the clinic. Anybody else done DR this way? Hope your all well


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hiya I have only done prostnap injection and don't need to sniff at all! Feel lke I got off lightly. Hope it helps x


----------



## Jack5259

Welcome Lulu,

Its a lonely journey, but this forum, you are never alone.  I have some good buddies on here, and feel so much more supported and relaxed talking about this whole depressing issue, more so then with some of my friends!!!

Good luck for your two week wait, what an amazing number of eggs!!!!  Are you feeling ok?

Im starting simming for the first IVF, EC planned for week commencing 28th May, how did you get on with it all?

Keep in touch, and remember, you are not alone.   to you and your little bean.


----------



## Darlbag

Thanks babyjellybaby 
Do you know what reason for this is? Hows DR going for you xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Not really sure others may be able to answer. 

Could depend on how regular you are and what they think will work best for your circumstances? 

Dr fine to begin with but just got to week 2 and started with hot flushes and night sweats! Not really that bad but makes me laugh cos usually I am always freezing! Oh and the odd headache. Nothing can't cope with.

Start stimming tomorrow eek! Seems like ages since anything happened so excited but scared! 

How you doing?


----------



## Darlbag

Thats great, you will be glad to get stimming!
Im fine so far, do wonder what it will bring xx


----------



## MrsHY

Fifigee - congratulations!!
Thank you C-M-F. I am sure I'll find the 2ww pretty unbearable too!
Thank you cdawson and sh5star xx
Lesleylupin - I know! And if you consider I'm 5 foot 4 and a size 8-10 you can imagine how ridiculous I looked like with 6kg of fluid inside me - ironically about 6 months up the duff!


----------



## MrsHY

Oh and smurfy, thank you so much for your kind words too xx


----------



## smurfy123

Welcome Lulu!   that's a fantastic number of blastocysts. You must be so pleased? How r u finding the 2ww? I'm only 2 days in so far and getting twitchy about it already. Hope your little bean gets comfy    

Babyjellybean - good luck stimming!  . Keep your tummy nice and warm with hot water bottle!


----------



## loopee8

Hi ladies
Bisdil - ignore the Daily Mail, that paper prints lies. My brother in law sued them for libel and won, so they are convicted liars - hate that paper! Don't let them upset you. Be pleased with your egg collection! Hope you are not feeling so sore still. Keep us posted on your ET date

Fifigee WOOOHOOOOOOO - congratulations. THrilled for you. Let that be the start of lots of good news on this thread

Smufy123, CMF, lulumetcalfe,  hang in there with your 2WW - I still have that to come and I am dreading it!! Time will feel like it is standing still....

mrsc75 - yes you are about 2 days behind me, I had my 12 day scan this morning, but my EC is not on Monday afterall they want me to keep stimming over the weekend so we may be on EC and ET at the same time! best of luck to you

AFM  I had my day 12 stimming scan this morning. 14 follicles still growing, only 2 of them are 18mm so they want me to continue stimming over the weekend and have another scan on Monday morning. So no EC for me on Monday so I am going to work on Monday and take my week off starting on Tuesday.....work don't know why I'm taking time off so it looks a little odd that I can change my 'holiday' but no one is asking too many questions so should be ok. I guess I am assuming Monday's scan will show enough growth for trigger shot monday night and EC on Wednesday morning. Here's hoping!

happy Friday to all of you

xxxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies  

Hope everyone is good today.

Welcome Lulu.  Wow what an amazing number of eggs and blastos - you must be so pleased.

Loopee - I hope your little follies grow over the weekend so you can have e/c on Wednesday.  How are you feeling?  I have my day 11 scan later on today and am starting to feel very heavy down below and got some real twinges when I was out shopping yesterday and driving to my blood test earlier.  Am also exhausted but not sure if thats just me being a lazy mare.  

Mrs75 - Hope your scan today went well.

Mrshy - Hope you are resting up and getting better.  That is such a lot of fluid to have removed!  How are you feeling now?

Babyjellybaby - good luck for your stimming today, hope it goes okay.  Just remember to take your time, I only ever got pain when I tried to hurry the injection to get it over and done with.

AFM, I have my day 11 scan today and just hope and pray that everything is still growing.  I only have enough Gonal F left for two more injections so fingers crossed I don't have to stim any longer or I'm going to be stuck.  

Hope everyone else is doing well.

  and    to you all.

xxx


----------



## Bisdil

Thanks Loopee8 - I know that paper is AWFUL! Unfortunately my parents disagree and tend to believe everything they read!  Not helpful!!  Good luck to you with growing follies... really hope it goes well for you.

Well - what an emotional roller coaster this morning has been!  Think I am in shock!  Had the call this morning to say that of my 10 fertilised eggs, only 1 was top grade, another was average but unfortunately the rest are not viable at this stage due to fragmentation. V disappointing.  They suggested that I came into clinic this morning to transfer the good one, but possibly also the second one.  TOTAL shocker.  We had never really thought that putting 2 back would be an option due to age, first time around, and nothing wrong with me.... anyway....

Once we got in the room with the consultant and embryologist they basically started the scare mongering about twins and risk associated with multiple births but they then gave us some stats about success rates at this stage.  They also told us if we wanted to put one back in, they would suggest risking taking it on to Monday to see if it survives to Blastocyst stage.  They then left us in the room and allowed us to talk about it in private.  With much deliberation we have decided to wait until monday and really hope that little embie can hold out!  If the quality deteriorates by Monday then they will still consider putting the two back in and the success rate won't change for us than if we had it in today.  However, the hope is that grade 1 embie lasts until Monday which will make our success rate jump from 30%ish (today) to 60-70%ish success (Monday).  

Wow wee... what a morning.  I feel numb. I know its not over but my god, I wasn't expecting that.  Must be realistic yet try to be positive!!! Arrrggghhhh!  Oh - not helped by constipation and the stabbing pains in my gut due to laxative I have taken!!  I need some TLC and a blanket on the sofa I think!  

Hope everyone else is okay.  B xxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Bisdil

What a stressful morning for you hun and what a position to be in.  I will keep everything crossed and    that your two little embies grow strong over the weekend for you.  Sending you lots of   .

xxx


----------



## Bisdil

Thanks carrots12- that's sweet of you. Xx


----------



## smurfy123

Bisdil -   this certainly is a rollercoster ride ain't it.  Will     for your little embies to keep on growing over the weekend! Think     

Carrots - how did 11 day scan go? 

Loopee - hope your follies have a growth spurt over the weekend!    I remember that nurse told me they grow by about 2mm each day and didn't quite believe her till I had second scan 4 days after first one and they had shot up!  

AFM - just home from first day back at work. Had night sweats again last night - not had them since down regging.  Does anyone know if the cyclogest can do that?


----------



## mrsc75

Hello ladies, sorry a short one, havent had time to read too far back as have been trying to tie stuff up today with being out of work next week....

Bisdil, fingers and toes crossed for your embies its definitely not over its just starting    

Good luck with the embies over the weekend loopee  

Welcome Lulu and all the other newcomers, what an amazing fertilisation rate!   to you too..

AFM - my EC is planned for Tuesday, I had 22 active follicles between 12 - 18mm which is borderline for them to be concerned about the possibility of OHSS but they said as Im feeling fine otherwise then theyll just keep and eye and since some of the follicles were still small they have given me one extra day on menopur and then trigger shot Sunday with all the instructions for EC next Tues and probably ET Thur/Fri.

Feel a bit relieved they grew, slightly excited and happy with the amount of follicles but also slightly worried about the poss of OHSS, hopefully it wont come to that.

Suppose the real rollercoaster starts now, just re-read Lulus post, and I suppose it makes me feel more comforted to know you can have lots of eggs and they can still turn into blasties without everything stopping for OHSS!

Hope everyone has a great weekend, im going to relax a bit knowing i dont have Monday EC and save the stress for Monday (they gave me some lorazepam tho so maybe i'll sleep fine!).

xx


----------



## smurfy123

Good luck for EC Monday mrssc75  

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## mrsc75

Thanks smurfy hope the night sweats were ok last night x

Hope everyone's having a nice lazy weekend, I'm a proper bag puss today still in pjs have said I'm helping doing some painting but haven't moved so far........

Bring on tv food and the voice tonight.... Am getting fatter and fatter if I ever do get pregnant heaven help my DH lol

Xx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?

I hope you are all having lovely and relaxing weekends.

I had my 11 day scan on Friday and the Doctor was really happy - apparently I have 10 really good follicles on one side and 8 on the other, which explains the discomfort I have been having.  I did my trigger shot at 12:30am and am due in the hospital at 7:30am tomorrow, with expected egg collection at around 11:00am.  Am starting to get a bit nervous as never had a ga before but I know so many of you lovely ladies have been through it before me so that helps calm my nerves.... a bit.  

Sending you all lots of    and   .
xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Great news Carrots  
Good luck for your EC xx


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck Carrots, Did you have a GA for your last egg collection?  I would much rather a GA then sedation,

Im due for EC next week, and the drugs are making me very  .  Ive just got back from a friend's baby's dedication at church, she is christian and lovely, but she has disappointed me in a huge way.  There were pictures on a big screen of the baby in a womb, and that all babies are a gift from god.  I was battling all the way through it as I didnt realise it would be like this.  At the end when I thanked her for having me, she told me she had not seen me in chruch for a while recently so had been sneaky.  Im horrified and very hurt, I thought she invited me as a friend, and not just to go to church  She knows what Im having done, Im utterly gobsmacked and at the time did not know what to say.  Am feeling very   at the moment, and hurt that some friends dont really get what we all go through.  Some friends arent friends at all I guess.


----------



## goldbunny

wooah that sounds awful jack - almost as if she is suggesting you aren't getting your 'gift from god' because you're not attending church enough! outrageous! 
that does sound hard to deal with i can see why you might feel let down by her. it was brave of you to go.


----------



## Carrots12

Jack - what an awful way to spend your morning, so sorry your friend put you through that.  No wonder you are feeling  , I would too.  I've been really surprised by 'friends' insensitivities throughout this process, makes you realise who you can really turn to.  Remember we are always here with our virtual shoulders to cry on and a friendly ear to rant to.  

Never had a GA or EC so tomorrow is very daunting but exciting all the same.

Big hugs.   
xxx


----------



## smurfy123

Carrots - good luck for EC tomorrow! Thinking of u!   

Jack - so sorry u had bad time today. Some people r so insensitive!   from me! 

AFM - got letter from clinic to say our 3 remaining embies couldn't be frozen   gutted!  

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## LellyLupin

Jack I think its time to ditch that 'friend', shes either very insensitive or an idiot and the last thing you need now is people like her.

I haven't told many people what I am doing, but tested things out with my Mum by telling her of a 'friend' who had just got a BFN, her reaction - 'well thats what you get when you mess with nature!'. Hmm won't look for support there.  My sister who knows about my treatment kindly keeps sending me articles about how expensive babies are to rear, tells me tales of friends who are struggling with their children and generally keeps annoying me by 'warning' me that being a Mum isn't easy.  As I have reared my stepdaughter since she was 1 and had plenty of experience of babies, I really don't need any 'kind' people telling me anything.  People should just butt out    Sorry for the rant!!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Jack who needs enemies when you have got friends like that! Big hugs x
Good luck to those tomorrow xx and everyone else

God this is such an emotional time for us all.
I just spent my afternoon in shopping centre. Everywhere I turned seemed to be babies! Never felt like this before we been trying for 5 years and have had to come to terms that it might not happen for us. But in all that time never felt like I did today!

Is defo the hormones! We all got to get through this time and be positive that we will be able to shout from the roof tops in a couple of months time and people will understand why we cry at the drop of a hat!

We only told few people and have had invites to boozy evenings - feel awful lying but have had to make excuses as they would know straight away if I wasn't drinking and would have to tackle the pregnancy questions and not sure I can do that before we get there!! X


----------



## loopee8

Happy Sunday ladies
Bisdil, wow what a roller coaster. Fingers crossed for a strong blasto tomorrow. 60-70% are great odds aren't they. Hope you've been able to have some sort of weekend xxx

Lesleylupin sounds like you are lacking in supportive people around you. I am so sorry about that. Feel free to rant, you deserve to rant. Best of luck to you.

Jack, time to let that 'friend' go....true friends would be more respectful and sensitive

Carrots12 that is great news that doctor is pleased with your egg harvesting! Best of luck tomorrow morning. I'm a couple of days behind you so we can continue this together. I too am feeling quite uncomfortable so hope this is a sign that my little follies are plumping up nicely. How exciting you have EC tomorrow. Keep us posted. Xxx

Mrsc. Enjoy your day tomorrow before EC on Tuesday. Hope you are able to sleep. I too feel like I am getting plumper and plumper with all these hormones bloating me. Not pretty! It is all worth it for that BFP though isn't it!

AFM I am anxious for my scan tomorrow morning and hope it is the news we want. Good enough size for a trigger shot tomorrow night! I am also slightly paranoid that I took my cetrotide injection at 10am yesterday instead of 0730 like I had every other morning and I'm scared this time fluctuation has affected my treatment. TMI but I had a lot of CM this morning which is normally the sign of ovulation and the cetrotide is meant to stop me ovulating! Am I being too paranoid? Has anyone else varied the injection times at all??

Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hey all, 

Thanks for your kind messages, you guys make it all so much better thanks.    Lesleylupin Im appalled at your mum's comment, how awful, especially as its you thats going through it. 

I have some time off now, and am going to keep myself tro myself now I htink, I would rather it that way, I feel odd, and not particuarly socialble really either, so quiet time for me and DH now.  DH mega depressed as his mates from where we used to live wanted him to go up there last night to watch the Chelsea match but he didnt, as he wanted to be with me,  , now he wishes he did as Chelsea won the premiership!  We went out for a couple after the game, I had two pints of tap water.  

Im feeling better now, my "friend" wants me to go for coffee on Wednesday, but Im going to say no, and say why, I feel I hve to say something as people then never realise how insensitive they are.  

Thanks once again all for your comments, life is no fairytale is it.


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw thanks Loupee, hope you get good news tomorrow  

Smurfy    

Carrots be a brave girl tomorrow and good luck  .  Its a busy week on this thread with ECs and scans, good luck everyone xx

Jack glad you are feeling a bit happier now, good for you saying no, she should be apologising that was a dirty trick she played.  I think those who haven't walked in our shoes can never understand what it is to be in our situation and how hurtful they can be. If I get pregnant I won't allow anyone to spoil it by being negative!!


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck for ECs this week, are the DHs/partners going to be in attendance throughout this procedure?


----------



## mrsc75

Sorry about the embies Smurfy  

So sorry to hear about the negativity you have both had Jack and Lesleylupin, glad to see you both rising above it x

Good luck for tomorrow Carrots for EC and Bisdil for ET and I hope you get good news Loopee

AFM I took my trigger shot an hour and a half ago, don't know if I'm imagining it or if my ovaries really are playing tennis, maybe it's the gas after the Sunday dins (TMI) I'm a mix of excited and nervous, don't want to build hopes up too much but trying to feel lots of positivity, this is the single weirdest experience of my life but then you all know what I mean!!

At work tomorrow and then in for EC Tuesday morning, feel so lucky to have DH with me for this, he's been great x he is coming in the EC but hes a bit weird not sure if that's for my benefit or cos he's really nosey and likes to know the far end of a fart... Sure it's for me.....

Good luck to everyone in case I don't get back on here before EC I reccon I'm gonna need the drugs come mon night!  

Xx


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck Mrsc75!


----------



## LellyLupin

Good Luck Mrsc75, my DP asked if he HAD to be there for my EC - charming!


----------



## smurfy123

Good luck mrssc75!   trigger shot sounds like its working its way round your ovaries!  I felt like that too!     

Jack - good 4 u not meeting up 4 coffee! 

Lesleylupin -  so sorry your family r coming out with comments.....people r so insensitive aren't they!!! 

Oh well back to work 4 me tomorrow again.....weekends fly by so quickly!


----------



## Jack5259

Morning all, 

Lesleylupin, mine is going to be at the EC if he likes it or not!    When is your EC?


----------



## Bisdil

Hi Girls, 
Lots going on this week indeed! Good luck to you all with scans and egg collection. Word of warning as I don't think anyone told me about this... SEvERE constipation after egg collection!! Makes the recovering twice as bad as Im not sure whether pains are poo pains or ovary pains (soz if TMI). Bloating feeling of woe then became painful constipation which I am still battling with. I have egg transfer today and am worried that my Bowels are still not back to normal! Not sure if I knew this in advance it might have helped? Increase fibre in diet, get some prunes in (yuk!)

Anyway- the agonising wait over the weekend is over - our 1 little top runner has held out and has made it to blastocyst!!  so, so happy!! Mr Riddle,our consultant, is a great man and helped us make a huge decision on Friday. Thankgoodness it paid off and fingers crossed we get a bfp because of it. 

We have ET at 2pm today. Will let yOu all know how it goes. 
Thanks yOu so much Mrsc75, Loopee8 et al for your thoughts over the weekend. 

B. xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Oh wow Bisdil, good luck for you at 2pm, its all rather amazing isnt it. 

Im feeling tired and queasy on and off at the moment, and legs are bruised and lumpy, hoping this is a good sign that things will respond better.  

Thanks for the advice re the constipation. I get it really bad,  I had to be admitted to hospital years ago with severe pains but was told I was just full of s***.    

Hope everyone ok today, bring on the sun.


----------



## C-M-F

Hi all

Been a while since I last posted - this 2ww is driving me slightly crackers  

Bisdil - hope all went well with the ET  

LesleyLupin - my DH asked the same, to be fair he did have a conference on the same morning and wondered if he could just do his part and then run off    Pointed out I wouldn't be able to drive after having a GA!!  Bless him he was mortified that he hadn't considered that.

Good luck for tomorrow Mrsc75  

Smurfy - so sorry you didn't get any frosties hun  

Loopee8 - how did the scan go?  Hope it was good news.

Jack5259 - hope you feeling better today sweet, people can be very insensitive.  Doesn't help the emotional state when you're already full of drugs.  Hang in there  

Carrots - did the EC go well, don't try and do too much after the GA.  I felt fine the day of the EC but pretty rubbish for a few days after.  Fingers crossed for you. 

cdawson - you still there hun?  

I know I've missed people - sorry, hugs and   to one and all



Clare

xx


----------



## Bisdil

That's funny Jack- my DH keeps telling me I'm full of s**t and for once he's right! Ongoing bad joke in our house! 

Well, ET was a walk in the park compared to EC. I hate smear tests and it was similar to that really - nasty, but bearable! Couldn't help but leave the clinic with a big smile knowing I'm PUPO! Have lazed in the garden all afternoon feeling very happy and contented! Couldn't wish for much more.  

Wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow Mrsc75- I'm sure you'll be fine- as I said the worst bit for me was constipation! Apart from that EC was fine!! 

Lots of luck and best wishes to you ladies growing follies and waiting for EC!
BTW- loopee8- ref CM I had loads of it during stimming, just like ovulation CM but 10 times more. Nurses told me that's a great sign of growing follies so fingers crossed that's whats happening with you! 

Just the 2WW for me now - cmf- how have you managed?! Think I will go nuts too!! Not long for you now- hang on in there and don't be tempted to test early- I've seen so many people cause more grief than good with early testing. Easy to say, I'm sure!! I wonder if I'll be saying that in a weeks time! 

LOL to all
B xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Jack EC for me is 4th June, wish it would hurry up feel like I have been waiting forever and a day.  Listen to me wishing for constipation    

Bisdil congratulations on being PUPO!!  Remind me what CM is?

Hope everything goes well for you Mrsc75

Loupee how did you get on?

Carrots hope you are ok

CMF how are you keepong yourself sane?  Are you off work?


----------



## Bisdil

LesleyLupin... CM=cervical mucus (urrgghh).  I hope you don't get constipated!  I'm sure many people don't but I sure as hell did!    Of course it will be worth it if we all get the result we want!  BFP BFP BFP!

B x


----------



## LellyLupin

Wish I hadn't asked    

So do I, I don't think we can afford to do it all again anytime soon


----------



## smurfy123

Bisdil - congrats on being PUPO! Hope your little embies gets snug and warm quickly!    

Probably tmi but I've been constipated too and the progesterone pessaries cause wind too  

Welcome to the 2ww! What OTD have u been given? Sending lots of babydust your way.  

Cmf/carla - how r u both doing?
Hello to everyone else too!


----------



## LouBH

Hi Ladies,

It's been a while that I've been on but just wanted to say hi and good luck this week to everyone.

Fifi, congrats girl. Excellent result.

Hang in there Clare, not long now.

Carla, hope you are doing ok. 

B, glad you are now pupo.

Smurfy, hope you are going ok, sorry to hear about your other embies.   for your little one inside.

Wishing your all the best. Looking forward to hearing some more good news.


----------



## Bisdil

Hey Smurfy, 

Friday 1st June is my OTD - so 11 days time really.  Arrgghhh!  Thank you, thank you for the baby dust!  I shall have it all please!!! 

Yep - progesterone is pretty awful stuff and playing tricks on me!  Sore, heavy boobs and bad windy pops!    Not sure if thats the lactulose working its magic or the progesterone. 

Hard not to get a bit excited about actually being pregnant at this stage... DH and I are walking around like happy school kids! Then the reality hits and I have a pang of 'hang on... don't get excited yet'.  SO WEIRD!!

Anyway, love to all xx


----------



## fifigee

Hi all you ladies . How are you all ? Bisdil not long now , exciting times , Carla hows things hun ?? oh and I had constipation after my EC op too , 4 days later the day before my ET i finally went to the loo ....Oh the relief !! ha ha 

Smurfy sorry none to freeze , that happened to me too.  

Update on me ...I am very tired , sore nips and off my breakfast every day , tummy looks bloated now too. Scan booked in for 4th June . Can't wait !! nervous too xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies, how is everyone?

Sorry I didn't get on here yesterday but it felt like such an effort to pick the laptop up, turn it on and write an email.    I was feeling far too lazy for all that.

Bisdil - thats fantastic news about your little embie becoming a blasto!  And congrats on being PUPO.  I hope the next two weeks fly by for you and that you get the result we are all praying for.

C-M-F - Wow, not long now until you can test, you must be so excited and counting down the days.  How are you feeling?  Have everything crossed for you.

Mrsc75 - Good luck for EC today, keep us posted on how it went and make sure you rest up afterwards and get your OH to spoil you.

Loopee8 - How did your scan go?  Are you still set for EC this week?

Smurfy - Sorry your other little embies cannot be frozen hun, am gutted for you.  

LesleyLupin - Honestly, my DH was the same re EC and tried to tell me he had to work that day and wasn't allowed the day off because of an important site visit.  The little **** hadn't even asked if he could have the day off, just assumed he wouldn't be allowed it!  Eventually he got the hint and got the day off (amazing what happens when you ask!  ) - honestly I'm sure half the time they don't really understand whats going on with this process. 

Jack - Hope all is good with you.

AFM - I had egg collection yesterday and am pleased to report back that it was a lot better than I had expected.  Luckily I am not in much pain or discomfort at all, just hurts a bit when I stand or sit or go to the loo (sorry TMI).  The only pain I really have is in my throat from the tube so I consider myself very lucky.  They managed to get 13 eggs and I am now anxiously waiting for the phone call to let me know how many, if any, fertilised.  Am hoping and praying that they all played nicely overnight and that we get some good news.   

Take care lovely ladies.  Lots of    to you all.

xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Did you have a tube Carrotts??!!  I thought we had mild sedation only, so no need for a tube?  We only had a tube if we needed it?  

Congratulations on 13 eggs, thats  briliant!


----------



## Carrots12

Hmm, maybe it's the drug that's hurt my throat then?  I havent a clue if I had a tube or not, I was out of it!  

xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Me again!  

Okay, turns out I didn't have a tube so apologies for worrying anyone.  I blame the drugs for my complete stupidity!!

Just had 'the call' and 10 of our eggs have fertilised!  So happy I can't stop crying.  I know it's no guarantee it'll work but this feels like the closest we've ever got to having a baby.  Silly I know.

Lots of hugs to you all.

xxx


----------



## fifigee

Hi Carrots just want to say well done for your great numbers ......10 fertilized whoop whoop . You must be soooo happy . Great stuff x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello ladies hope that you are all well !! Stil havent got my internet sorted out at home so i have been getting behind on this thread, but been thinking of all u ladies lots !! I have borrowed a dongle off a friend so going to try and catch up over the next few days, just had a read of what i have missed and wishing you all the best of luck !! 
I have really been struggling and crumbled and did a test today - it was a BFN i am soooooo gutted, maybe it is too early but i am on day 9 after a blasto so there chances are that that isnt going to change now. I cant believe it and really had hope that this would work for me, dont know how i am going to move on from this and start to feel normal again. Defo the hardest thing i have ever had to go through and when you get the BFN you feel like all the emotions and hard work was for nothing. I am starting to feel that maybe i am never cut out to be a mother. Sorry for the downer of a post ladies jst feel like i needed to get this off my chest 
Wishing you all the best of luck and hope we get some more positive news on here soon
Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## C-M-F

Carla - don't loose hope just yet - it is still early to test hun    

Carrots - fantastic news about your eggs, not silly to be excited at all.  I was just the same - wait until your ET, then you really will be grinning from ear to ear  

Fifigee - glad you're doing OK, albeit tired etc, fingers crossed for your scan - it really is one wait after another isn't it  

Bisdil - funny sort of a time this 2WW isn't it.  Can't help feeling upbeat and excited but daren't get your hopes up too high in case result is not good.  I'm over analysing ever small twinge and ache, I dreamt the other night that I got a BFP only to wake up and realise it wasn't real.  Hoping it was a positive omen  

love and hugs to all

Clare
xx


----------



## Bisdil

CDwason - Really feeling for you but you know that so many people have had this situation of early testing and then get a positive result.  I know it's so easy to say but putting yourself through an early test is torture!  You are no further forward now you have done this test - as you know in your heart it still might change.  I realise that I am only on day 2 of my 12 day wait but I promise myself I will not test early as what you're going through now is horrendous and unnecessary.... watch this space though, let's see how strong I am feeling in 7 days time!   to you - try and stay strong - it's not over for you. 

Carrots - that's super news about your 10 eggies!  Well done!  You have the same as me - 12 eggs, 10 fert.  Hopefully your eggs will do a bit better than mine as I was disappointed with only 2 viable embryos... but actually as it happens, I have one top qual blast onboard, and they've told me today that they're freezing 1 other v good blast and another good one.  Just goes to show how things can change!  Oh and FYI - I defo did have a tube as when I was coming around I was aware of it being taken out which also gave me a sore throat!  Only lasted 24 hours, but still, initially that was more annoying than anything else!

CMF - yes this whole process is weird indeed! Let's really hope that your dream was a little premonition!  That would be ace!! 
I felt a little shaky this morning as took my rather excitable dog out for what I thought was going to be a stress free, short walk.  Turns out we bumped into a neighbour  and decided to walk with her and her dog. My dog clearly fancied said dog,  and wouldn't stop trying to hump her!  It was a bloody nightmare!  I spent 40 minutes shouting "NO" at my dog whilst pretending to remain calm and not stressed.  Once I got home I was properly shaky and figured that wasn't the best idea the day after ET... am putting my feet up for the rest of the day and need to choose my future dog walks more carefully!  

Sorry to rabbit on...  

Love to all...

B x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thanks CMF and Bisdil hope that you 2 ladies are managin okey in you 2ww!!! Really feels like treatment has been going on for a lifetime !! 

I can see that both of you have had Blastos transferred as well? How many days have you both been told to wait ? Do you count the day of the transfer as day 1 or not? Cuz im not too sure about that.

I know it shouldnt of done it and i told myself if it said negative i still wouldnt lose hope, but its just so hard!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## fifigee

oh Carla .....I am thinking it my be too early for you to test and get a BFP  .....my clinic asked me to test 12 days after my 5 day "blastie " transfer ...please don't give up hope yet hun . Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

awww thanks Fifi !!!! I know i need to find some hope deep down in here somewere !!! maybe just re-test in a few days, but find it hard to believe how it can change in a couple of days !!

How are you feeling hunny ? Bet you cant wait for your 1st scan , then it will all feel more real for you  So happy for you luvvie xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Fifi - also hun did you feel like you was going to come on your period at all before you got your positive test?? I proper feel like im going to start it and thats making me more paranoid i think xxxxx


----------



## K25

Hi all, been browsing on here for a while but haven't posted at all.

Just a quick update, got my ec tomorrow which I'm really excited about but also nervous. Never been through this before but theses forums have helped me so much whilst getting through all the injections!

Hope everyone is taking it easy!


----------



## Bisdil

Cdawson- I was the same as fifigee(but we are from the same clinic too!)testing 12 days after 5 day blasto- day 1 counts as  day of EC.

Stay strOng hun- plenty of people have a later pos result- including Donna Marie who set this thread up! 

Good luck with EC K25- you'll be fine! One step closer toyour goal! 

B xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Welcome K25 and best of luck for your egg collection !!! 

Bisdil - thanks day 12 would be Friday then for me !! My clinic said to wait 18days but i think that is far too long and thats the longest i have heard to wait after transfer, so good to know what other clinics have said to ladies who have had a blasto !! You just read that much stuff and all different stories dont you! My days are feeling like weeks at the moment 

Praying that you get the result we all wish for too hunny xxxx


----------



## mrsc75

Welcome K25 and good luck fo EC tomorrow x
Well done carrots 10 fertlised is fab x

I went for EC today and Im a bit bloated and tired now, it was all ok and I was in a bit of a sedated stupor while they did one side til the doc spoke to me to say he needed to empty my bladder with a catheter as it had filled and was making it tricky, seemed to be aware more after that so grabbed my DH and the gas and air a lot, haven't really had a proper kip since but think I'll be no use tonight. Cant believe me Bladder, Couldn't care I'd had about three wees before...

Got 12 eggs tho so waiting for the call tomorrow and then hopefully a thurs or fri ET, feels a bit limboish again doesn't it, just want to be back in now! 

Hope you new pupo's are taking it easy x

Starting on the bum bullets tonigh deep joy lol x


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck Mrsc75!!!  Sounds like you did really well. Even the bladder responded well!  I have heard there is a high risk of retention following these procedures, I have gone into retention, the last time they had to drain 2 litres from me.  I was staggering about for about three hours doubled up, never felt pain like it!  

Hope it all goes well for you Mrsc, do keep us posted.  What a rollercoaster this all is.


----------



## Carrots12

Congrats mrsc75, that's a fab number of eggs.  Will keep everything crossed they are getting busy tonight.  Rest up hun.

Good luck K25 for ec tomorrow.

 

xx


----------



## fifigee

Hi Carla now I am going to be 100% honest with you . I was a complete mess , waking up anxious , was moody and had bad period pain . I had a proper tantrum threw my teddies out of my pram and tested 2 days early than the clinic date ( when my oh didn't want me to test early ) because I was soooooo convinced I wasn't pregnant and didn't want to prolong the agony anymore . And then I got the shock of my life ......I still can't believe it and now have to wait until 4th June to see if it is 1 or 2 bubbas ......I really did feel like period was on its way hunny . Sending loads of   your way . I have a good feeling for you .xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Mrs C 75 - what a great number of eggs hunny and best of luck for you call tomorrow to let you know how many have fertilised !!!

Fifi - well i really can relate to everything that you have said there because that is excatly how i feel, each day feels such another long agonising wait !!! Its awful, feel like i am being tortured !! I noticed a tiny bit of spotting yesterday but then nothing since, but keep getting like crampy feelings like af is going to come, dread it every time i go to the toilet! I know that the spotting could of been the embryos implanting but surely they would of implanted before 8 days later ??
Now i have tested i feel very eager to test again but dont want to torture myself and keep testing every day but there is no way i can wait the full 18 days either grrrrrrrr my head is all over 

xxxxxx p.s Hope that you have twins hun because i remember you saying you would feel like the happiest girl alive is you was pregnant with twins hehe


----------



## fifigee

Ok hun i feel for you as i was in a really bad place and felt like I  was being tortured too.  If yours is good news it will show probably by tomorrow or next day . I am assuming you didnt test today ? xxx


----------



## fifigee

I meant didn't test a second time ...I didn't make myself clear .xxxx


----------



## loopee8

Evening ladies
Nice to read all your updates.

Bisdil.  Congrats on being PUPO! Here's hoping time flies for you and that you have calmer dog walks from now on!

Carrots12. Glad your EC went well. 10 fertilised is great! Your tube comment did worry me because I thought it was just mild sedation....so I hope I don't have to have a tube tomorrow! We'll see I guess...keep us posted on your ET status x

CMF. Not long now til our OTD. I too hope your dream is a premonition. Stay positive and don't test early!

Cdawson. So you tested 3 days early? Don't give up hope them. Be strong and wait til Friday  hugs to you.

K25. Welcome. I too have EC tomorrow. Best of luck to us both 

Mrsc75. Glad your EC went well even if you were interrupted by your bladder! Nightmare! I would have hoped that being nil by mouth from the night before EC that this wouldn't happen....but I guess water retention can screw with things...I am dreading the bum bullets too 

Fifigee  glad u are still following this post with all of us. Hope u are feeling well x

AFM. I had my scan yesterday and yes I am ready for EC tomorrow morning. So my DP gave me my trigger shot at 11pm last night, which I guess means our EC will be at 11am tomorrow.  Although we have to be at the hospital from 0730 so an early start for us. But I am ready, feel quite bloated and uncomfortable. The scan showed 23 follicles but only 8 were over 18mm, but a couple more will have grown over the last 36 hours so I am hoping for a double figure egg collection. I'll let u all know tomorrow!  It is so nice that summer has arrived for my week off work too 

Hope u all have a nice evening. Xxx


----------



## fifigee

Looppee good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Fifi - no i havent tested again today, just once first thing this morning ! I think thats what you mean ? ha ! So you think i should just go for it and keep testing? 

Looppee - good luck for egg collection tomorrow , god i dont miss that horid bloating feeling i remember just before egg collection !! ha Shows the follies are doing there job tho hey ! Well i had a day 5 blasto but my clinic have said to wait 18 days to test but every lady i have spoke to on here who had a blasto have only been told to wait 12 days !! So if i go by the 12 days then yeah it is 2 days early if i am going by the long 18 days my clinic have tried to make me wait then its 9 days early, but i have never heard of 18 days before especially after a blasto!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sorry hun i meant if i go by the 12 days then yeah its 3 days early - eeeeeeee im confusing myself here xxxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Loopee, good luck for EC tomorrow.  Don't worry about the tube as not sure I did actually have it.    Have a sore throat but that could have been the drugs or anything.  If I did have it then I didn't notice so really nothing at all to worry about.  Sorry I've given you cause for concern, I have a habit of getting things confused so not very reliable at the best of times.  

Hope it goes well, will keep my fingers crossed you get some lovely eggs.

Xxx


----------



## fifigee

Carla I would never tell you what to do I can only advise ......I suggest you hold out one or two more days really .......but who am I to say ...I tested two days early ....and yes it showed but it maybe because there are twins ...I  just dont know . I wish I could make you feel better


----------



## LellyLupin

Wow so much seems to have happened in only one day.

Good luck for EC tomorrow Loupee  

Carrots thats fantastic news well done girl!!

Mrsc75 12 is fantastic worth the retention I am sure.

K25 good luck for tomorrow keep us posted on how you do  

Cdawson stop torturing yourself and listen to Fifi, you are only making yourself worse you naughty girl!

Jack are you having a minor panic about the EC part, I thought we would just get  some woozy drugs not a fullblown GA.   Hmm might have a little worry about that.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Fifi - ha Yes i know what you mean, think because my head is all over the place and so confused at the moment i just wish sombody could tell me what to do because i keep making silly decisions at the moment grrrrrrrr !!! Making things so much harder for myself xxx

Lesley - haha your comment made me chuckle but yes you are probably right too !! I promised myself that i would never test early but dont think you can actually say what you would do till your in that situation, cuz i really didnt think i would crumble , disappointed in myself really xxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Cdawson, I will probably have to eat my words when/if I am in a 2ww  , don't be too hard on yourself its a very stressful situation.  Sending you lots of        and    for a BFP on the correct day!!!!


----------



## LouBH

Carla, hang in there girl. It's really hard but wait till Friday. In the end you are going to have to wait until then anyway and then again for the 18 days. Your bfn means nothing at the moment.  Big  

Hi to the other ladies.


----------



## smurfy123

Carla -         sorry u r feeling the stress of 2ww. I would wait and test again on d12. Don't torture yourself.

Carrots - fantastic number of eggs! Hope u r feeling less sore soon! Sending lots of babydust your way for your embies!    

Fifigee - hope.scan goes.well on 2nd June and your little one or two are keeping snug! 


Loopee - good luck for EC tomorrow!  

AFM - feeling really down and emotional today.  AF feels like its on its way and have been spotting quite a bit.  Know that still need to do test on Saturday but really not hopeful. Gutted    just so glad we r going away on Sunday so can chill out and spend time on our own together.  

Burst into tears on DH then same again when my mum callled in earlier.  Don't know if its that mu hormones r still all over the place! 

Sorry 4 being down in the dumps. 

Hello to everyone!


----------



## fifigee

ah Smurfy .....  I had spotting and af pains , so try not to be too down ...keep hopeful !! be kind to yourself


----------



## Jack5259

Morning all,

Just reading your messages and Im not even in 2WW yet but I can feel your pain!  It must be horrendous, as IVF is a higher success rate, but to be not sure whether the dreaded AF is about to arrive must be   .  I will not be able to take a test I know thay for a fact, the amount of times Ive stared at a blank screen.    I hope we all get the results you all deserve.


----------



## C-M-F

Morning Everyone

Smurfy - huge  , hormones have such a lot to answer for.  Hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Cdawson - you've had a really tough time all the way through hun, what with side effects and all    Try and hang in there, hope you managed not to test this morning xx

K25 - good luck for today

Mrsc75 - well done with your EC, the whole bladder episode sounds rather unpleasant bless you.  Fingers crossed that your eggies have all done the business over night  

Loopee8 -  Good luck with your EC today. It was a real struggle not to test this morning, tomorrow will be worse I know and as for Friday - not sure I actually want to test because at the moment at least there is hope.  Eeek!

Fifigee - so pleased it is all going well for you hun, bet you really can't wait until the scan  

Depending on what hour of the day it is dictates whether I am feeling posititive or negative about the whole thing.  One minute I'm conviced its worked, the next I'm sure it hasn't.  I have had absolutely no spotting and just pinching pains in lower tummy.  Boobs were sore but now nothing.  Also had weirdly sensitive teeth yesterday but that has also disappeared.  This 2ww really is awful 

Anyway that is more than enough moaning from me!

Love, hugs and baby dust to all


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good morning ladies, first all good luck to all you who have scans, e/c etc today, thinking of you all!!

Lesley - ha ! Yes abit like i did with mine !! I should never of bought the tests in the first place then i wouldnt of been tempted, but i really have made this wait sooo much harder for myself 

Loubh - thank you hunny, well 1day down were i havent tested and cnt say i wasnt tempted, but yeah im going to wait now until Friday, but like you say i will stay have to wait till the 18 days is up as well after that too  

Smurfy - sorry to hear that you are struggling in this 2ww also !! Big hugs to you hunny !!    Its very tough and i dont know about you but every day feels like a week doesnt it !! I have had period like pains for the past couple of days and sooo convinced thats its here but nothing thank god !!! Looks like you had transfer the day after me so we very close to each other hunny ! Chin up and any time you need a rant jst come on here, the ladies did help me to see things in a different light yesterday ! Defo! 

CMF - aww thank you hunny , i know i do feel like the whole rollercoaster of this has been very hard for me from start to finish !! In a way probably one of the worst couple of months of my life, but if i get that BFP then of course that will turn to the best!! Why do some of us have to have it soooo hard? I hate the fact that w have to go though this and cant just conceive naturally , we have our right as a women taken away from us, why i dont know ! All the pressure has really got to me, and at some points i have felt the lowest i have ever been, so i understand and sympahize with you hun about feeling different throughout the day! MY boobs was sore last week, then stopped but now there sore again ? Weird !!

Can i ask ladies i know that alot of us in the 2ww are dreading af coming , but is it common for us to not have a period during this 2ww and still get a negative result?? 

xxx xxx xxx


----------



## mrsc75

Morning girls, 
Just a short one from me as in a bit of a daze still, not sure if it's the mess or the bum bullets and bloating.....
Clinic phoned to say we had 7 fertilised and we are going in for ET tomorrow, I think out of the 12 eggs that's not too bad, think DH was hoping for more but I don't know what good it would do to have too many, 7s ok isn't it?
It was awful waiting for the call so god knows what the 2ww is like! 
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

7's great! i had four of eleven... good luck xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

mrsc75 - yes 7 is a great number hunny ! Good luck for transfer ! xxx


----------



## Jack5259

7 is fab!


----------



## Carrots12

Hey Mrsc75 - 7 is fab, that's fantastic news hun.  Rest up well today and good luck for EC.

xxx


----------



## SH5STAR

hiya Ladies,

I seem to be the same as you cmf, positive one minute then negative the next. I think its because we are trying to prepare ourselves for every possible scenario. I cant wait until otd friday but at the same time I'm scared of my PUPO bubble ending.

Cdawson - try not to worry about the bfn, it was too early and not accurate. you still have a 50/50 chance on otd

smurfy - try and keep your chin up, spotting doesnt mean a bfn! Not long to go now for you either.

Sending you all lots of


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all!  I'm just popping in.  I don't think it's possible for me to read all the posts since last I was here, but I'll try to catch up eventually.  

I had my appointment with my consultant and they are still flumoxed.  So I'm going to be having another ORT once my period arrives (any day now) to see if my ovarian reserves just went away rapidly.  But they said that even if I had a weird reveral very quickly, they couldn't understand why the 4 follies that did show up on the first day of scans after stimming wouldn't have responded.  So I'm a weird case.  They talked about a Natural Cycle, so I'll have to do some research on that.

Anyway - hope all is well, that there are tons of long lasting BFPs and all the babies born are wonderful!


----------



## smurfy123

Thanks everyone for kind words.....still feeling very emotional but better than I was yesterday! People in work keep asking why I've bn so quiet too. Lots of baby talk in office this morning too!

Mrssc75 - good luck for et!   that's a great number - we had 11 eggs with 6 fertilised.

Carla - hang on in there. Not many days left till OTD now....this 2ww definitely feels spoon long   

Cmf - not long for u now too...  

Yankee - good luck with natural cycle.

Sh5star - chin up and think     thoughts.   

Hello to everyone else too!


----------



## K25

Hiya girls
Sounds like your all doing so well!
Had my ec this morning went so well apart from me bursting into tears when I got to the clinic! It just all became so surreal! They collected 16 eggs which I'm over the moon about. Just got to wait for call Tomoz but they think it's going to be a blasto which will be Monday.

Hope your all enjoying the lovely sunshine!


----------



## Jack5259

Hi 

K25, Im glad it all went well,  I think I will be the same as you were this morning, Its all a rollercoaster.  I can understand why you were upset.  Great news about the eggs,


----------



## mrsc75

Well done K25!
I havent known what to do with myself today, stomach soooo bloated is that what evzones been like after EC is it like this all the way through 2ww?
X


----------



## loopee8

Hi ladies
K25. That is a great number of eggs. Well done. I too was very emotional at my EC this morning. I cried as soon as I came round from the anaesthetic...and have been weepy ever since! Hopefully tomorrow I'll be more cheery 

Mrsc75. 7 fertilised is a great number. Be happy with that. You should have enough to freeze

Not a long post from me this evening. I am feeling a little strange still after EC this morning. Still a little weepy and to be honest a bit disappointed. With 23 follicles they only got 6 eggs....don't know if that is a combination of polycystic ovaries and my age, or what. But a lot of the follies were empty. So much for the double figures :-(. So I'm a bit disappointed and anxious to hear tomorrow how many have fertilised. So mrsc75 you should be happy with 7 fertilised!!!!  So I'm trying to focus on the fact that it only takes 1 to work...but I really didn't want to go through this EC process again in my 40's so was hoping for enough to freeze if this cycle doesn't work......anyway. Can't think about that. Must be positive!!!!

Have a nice evening everybody. X


----------



## K25

Hi loopee glad it went ok today. Like u say u just have to stay positive and u only need one to work. This is such an emotional thing to go through all the ups and downs. Not looking forward to starting bum bullets tonight tho! So I take it your the same as me and have to wait for the dreaded call in the morning!


----------



## loopee8

Hi k25
Yes bum bullets tonight ( although the nurse in the hospital today said I could put them up my hoo hoo and not my bum if I preferred - sorry TMI!!!) and yes we wait for the dreaded phone call tomorrow . Here's hoping for good news for both of us. Are u a private patient or nhs? I only ask because I was amazed at the factory-line feel of the nhs process...everyone was lovely but I felt like a battery chicken in a room of 10 cubicles filled with women doing exactly the same as me! Still am amazed at how many people have fertility issues. Bless us all!

X


----------



## K25

Ha ha that made me laugh. There actually really small the bullets thought they would be bigger but luckily there not! I'm nhs patient r u? They have been so good with me tho. At the clinic I think the staff r so good but then I don't no n e different! R u feeling sore? Iv got cramp all across my lower stomach so uncomfortable  will b worth it tho!


----------



## mrsc75

Good luck for the phone call Loopee your right it just takes one, think we realised how hard it's going to be to get pregnant naturally and the reality if this cycle doesn't work and we thought it was a sperm meets egg problem, I think after being in control of a lot of this taking the meds etc, you realise this next bit is out of your hands xx I think DH was hoping he had supersperm or something!

I'm an NHS patient but at a small clinic, I've actually found someone on another thread at exactly the same stage as me at the same clinic, they have been marvellous so far x

Hope you feel better tomorrow, I was the other way round, fine yesterday and had a cry today, it doesn't half play with your emotions, and your body (resemble a balloon)' the cramps I had yest have gone but quite bloated today, not sure if it's the bum bullets or the activity of yesterday x 

Good luck both of you for the call x


----------



## smurfy123

K25 and loopee - glad u r both ok after EC. Rest up and good luck with phone calls tomorrow!     

U r so funny about the bottom bullets....I'm on countdown now as have 3 more left!


----------



## LellyLupin

You are all so funny, can you make it sound a little more pleasant for me and Kack who have it all to come? 

You are all doing fantasically well, lots of positive news xx

Tammy get to bed!


----------



## C-M-F

Morning All

Loopee & K25 - well done with EC, hope you're both feeling OK today and not too sore  

Lesleylupin - don't worry, it really isn't that bad    The progesterone pessaries do funny things to you for the first few days, upset tum, bowels & bloating in my case, but been fine since. My clinic suggests using them vaginally so don't know if that is better or worse than the alternative.  Good luck  

Mrsc75 - how you feeling today?  The EC after effects can be fun for a few days, emotions, bloating etc, hope they settle down for you soon.  

Yankee - hellooooo you.  Glad to hear things are progessing with the clinic, everything crossed for you that they get to the bottom of things.

Smurfy / Cdawson - how you doing ladies? Having a good day or a yukky one?  Unbelievable how you can go to bed feeling fine and wake up feeling like the world is caving in around you isn't it.  Hope you're both OK.

afm:  I caved this morning and did a test a day early.  Was a normal clearblue one - it was a very faint positive but not really sure whether to get excited or not, the line was really feint.  Serves me right for not waiting, now I've got 24hrs of limboland.  Will be retesting tomorrow and hoping & praying for a good result.

Love, hugs and baby dust to all


----------



## K25

Hi c- m-f

Feeling much better today thanks(helps that the sunshine is out) just waiting for my phone call to see how many have fert.

I think I would do the same as u and test a day early, it must be the longest 2 weeks of your life and I'm dreading it! It's good that there was a faint positive line, I'm sure u want to do another one now! Best of luck for testing Tomoz.

I collected 16 eggs yesterday and reading some of these posts that's not always a good thing.(quality vs quantity) now my mind is all over the place because I'm not sure if that's good or bad!!aaarggghhh!!


----------



## Carrots12

Morning lovely ladies, how are you all?

Loopee and K25 - hope you are feeling better after your EC and that you are resting up.    you get your phone calls soon with great news.

CMF - Fantastic news that there was a faint positive line, lets hope that tomorrow you have a nice strong one.  Keeping everything crossed that you get the good news you deserve.

Mrsc75 - GOOD LUCK for your ET today, lets hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you.  Snuggle in little embie(s).  

To everyone else - I hope you are doing well today.

I've been in limbo this morning waiting to hear whether ET was going ahead at 11am or not.  Just received a call and out of our 10 fertilised eggs, 8 are still doing well so they are going to blast and ET will now be on Saturday.  Really pleased as this now means my DH will be able to come with me.  Just going to     they continue to grow and get strong.

Sending you all lots of   .

xxx


----------



## loopee8

Morning ladies
CMF. A faint positive is still a positive! I think you can be cautiously excited, if that is possible . Hope the next 24 hours are bearable.

Lesleylupin. Sorry didn't mean to freak you out with bum bullet talk  . I had my first one last night so not sure what the full side effects will be yet....but I am still quite bloated this morning. Not sure if this is still effects of EC or because of pessaries. But don't be freaked out. It is all worth it in the end.

Mrsc75. Thanks for your supportive words. Glad you have a nice clinic. I am at the Homerton which is fine. The staff are all really nice. Just felt like one of many in a line yesterday and a bit impersonal. But they are all great and doing their job, I was just having a ME moment because it is such an important and personal time that you want to be over indulged when going through it all.

K25. Have you got the call yet? Are you still feeling sore? Did u sleep ok?

AFM. We got the call this morning.  4 out of our 6 eggs have fertilised. Hoorah and Phew! We are haing ET at 0900 on Saturday so day 3 transfer. So please wish us luck that the four embryos keep growing in the next 2 days

Happy Thursday to you all. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi ladies hope that you are all well today! Sorry for the selfish post but i am a total mess today, went back to work but as soon as i went in the office felt like i was going to have a panic attack and felt very very anxious !! I have been suffering from anxiety for weeks  now regarding treatment and it has got so bad ! My boss sent me home cuz i was a mess !
I woke up this morning and there was some brown discharge and it was like sticky so i was convinced period was going to come today, i have been toilet and there is blood when i wipe but not a proper period yet , i dont know what to think about this and my head is all over , has anybody else had this ? Does this mean its over for me  xxxxxx


----------



## C-M-F

Cdawson - hun, I have no idea but is it possible it could just be implanation bleeding?  I'd give your clinic a ring and chat to them.  Do they offer a counselling service at your clinic - you've had such a tough time I'm not surprised you're struggling - maybe talking to someone like a counsellor could help?


----------



## K25

Hi girls I'm really sorry just can't keep up with u all on here! Sounds like your all doing a fab job tho! Really nice to hear lots of good news! Hope your all taking things easy in the sun today!

Just got my call and am quite happy that 7 out of my 16 have fert! So got to wait for (another) call sat morn and et will be either then or blasto on Monday.


----------



## mrsc75

Hi girls x
Hopefully that could be implantation cdawson, I'm glad your boss has been supportive it makes a big difference, stay positive, I have a new motto it ain't over til the (official) test date...  , you too CMF good that it was a faint pos tho, fingers crossed for you both...

Fab news and good luck with the embies K25 and Loopee, carrots that's fab you should have some for freezing too hopefully, the EC part is by the far the hardest part and the gas, I'm usually a canny good fart machine (TMI lol) but these bum bullets are pushing everything up the wrong way, I'm a big advocate of better out than in, can't wait for tonight cos they aren't going up there again they are going in the other bit!

AFM went for ET today, 6 of our 7 had grown but only two were really strong and as the others weren't strong enough for freezing we opted for both back in!  We thought we would only be able to have one but as we slightly out of the criteria for eset they said if we were happy with the posibility of twins then two was giving us a better chance. It was quite emotional saw them on the screen and then being transferred, so am now officially a PUPO  , have to wait til the 7th June it going to be the longest fortnight ever, got the rest of the week off so going to potter about outside and let hubby look after me tonight and all weekend for that matter.

Am at a hen party Saturday, luckily it's quite a sensible one, am actually looking forward to not drinking, will be so funny! Not entirely sure I'll be able to fasten me frock tho unless this wind dies down,

Hope you all have a fab day and masses of positivity to everyone xx


----------



## K25

Mrs c that sounds really good! Hope your preparing yourself for possibility of twins! The bum bullets haven't given me wind just yet but only started taking them last night so maybe the effects haven't kicked in yet lol. 

How was the transfer? It sounds lovely that u get to see them on the screen when they go back in. What a lovely idea. I'm either going in sat on day 3 or Monday for blasto. Had yours reached the blasto stage? 7th June will be hear by the time u know it.


----------



## Mrs Davies

CMF & Mrs C 75 - i really dont have hope that this is an impantation bleed as i am on day 11 after a 5 day transfer, but its not actually come as full on period yet so my head is so messed up! I know my clinic are making me wait 18 days till official test date but i am so tempted to test again tomorrow morning as most ladies have to test on day 12 after a blasto !! I really need to know if this is it or not then i can try and move on with my life ! My anxiety has got so bad and i just feel like hiding away from everybody and coping with this on my own ! Yes CMF they have councillors at my clinic but i havent turned up at any of them because i have even felt too anxious to go there and wouldnt know were to start! I was shocked how supportive my work was, going back to the doctors later and see what he has to say regarding work etc ! Maybe i need more time off to get my head straight ! Ive been trying to ring my clinic for the past hour to speak to a nurse and no answer grrrrrrrr  
Mrsc75 - glad your transfer went well today hunny, its a great thing isnt it when you see them on screen, that was probably the happiest moment of my treatment, all the best for your 2ww  
CMF just read about your faint positive that is defo a good thing hunny !!! So good to hear some good news and hope that line goes stronger for you tomorrow !!! Fingers crossed for you luvvie !  
K25 - great news on your fertilised eggs hunny , fingers crossed for transfer , and all the best xxxx  

Hope everybody else is doing okey xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Finally just got hold of the nurses and she said any kind of bleeding obviously isnt good, but some ladies still bleed and go on to become pregnant even though its not common !! So i just have to carry on with my pessaries and test on the date that they have given me, i dont know if i can handle another week of this torture!! 

xxx xxx


----------



## mrsc75

I think you should take as much time as you need off work cdawson and maybe ask the clinic about the counsellor, I am sure they will help, try to hold off with the test, my clinic told me this morning that people do still have positive results after a bleed, so I am not buying a test at all and I'm going to wait until the blood test regardless.  I know it's easier said than done, it must get harder as the 2 ww goes on...

I don't think mine were at blasto stage k25 it was only two days after EC, but they did say one of them was very strong, and hadn't divided as much as the other but was already a better grade.  It's crazy isn't it, I think I want to be an embryologist! the transfer wasn't even as bad as a smear test for me, the consultant said it was a nice straightforward transfer, the full bladder thing was a struggle couldn't wait for a pee but wa scared I'd lose my embies! The nurse assured me that can't happen and that your womb is a bit like a sandwich so when they first go in they are sandwiched in there, so clever, was in awe.

Xxx


----------



## K25

Cdawson- it sounds Like your really going through a lot at the mo. Our emotions are all over the place and does make u feel paranoid about everything. I hope your work are really understanding. I know my doctor has been fantastic and signed me off through my ec and et at least I can just chill out. Just stay positive we r all here for u. 

Mrs c- it's so interesting isn't I unless u go through ivf u don't know what is involved the technology is fantastic.so when's your test date? Every clinic seems so differnt.


----------



## smurfy123

Carla -     I would see your doctor and take all the time u need.  Things hit me more earlier on and was signed off for a while up to post-et.  I keep spotting too - its so hard isn't it this 2ww.  Stay positive if u can....sending lots of   and      your way!

Mrssc75 - glad to hear u r pupo!     

Carrots - hope ur little embies grow big n strong! 

Cmf - fantastic news for u! Will keep everything crossed for a strong bfp on test day!

AFM - feeling less emotional today. Was bloody awful yesterday and the day before....these hormones definitely mess with the mind! It's like going on the pill again for the first time.  

Hello to everyone else too!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Mrsc75 , K25 and Smurfy ! - Evening ladies and hope that you are all doing okey ! The doctor has signed me off for another week, so it will be after the bank holiday when i go back to work ! My boss called me and said if i wanted to meet for a coffee etc before i go back to work then she is there for me. The doc has said i need to make sure i take these tablets he has give me too for anxiety, if they will help me get better then i guess thats what i need to do.    He did give me the prescription for them weeks ago, but i didnt want to rely on tablets, i think sometimes you dont like admitting that you have failed? and your not as strong as people think you are ! 

My bleeding has got worst throughout the day and it is defo more like a period now, i have shed that many tears dont think i could possibly cry anymore. I know i shud try and still stay positive and strong but i cant do it anymore, i really have hit rock bottom with all this now and need to face facts and try and get my life back on track !

Smurfy - glad your day hasnt been as emotional hunny as the last too, its hard work isnt it when you dont know how you are going to be from one day to the next. Hope you manage to stay strong in this 2ww wait luv !!  

Lots of love and hugs to everybody else too 
  
xxx xxx xxx xxx xxxx


----------



## K25

Cdawson- glad your doc signed u off another week, and that your boss is being understanding! That prob makes u feel at ease a bit more. Hope the medication kicks in.

How far into your 2ww are u? I no it's easier said than done but at least u have a couple frozen. Is this your first attempt?

Chin up xxxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

CDawson, I have not been on this forum long, and have been reading messages.  You really have been through the ringer, be kind to yourself and give yourself time.    Have you thought about going somewhere just you and ubby for a few days treating yourselves? 

This whole treatment is just horrendous, and its all such a huge lead up to the treatment, and if its negative, such a huge disappoinment/upset.  Im trying not to let myself get too positive, as the more positive you are the worse it is when it doesnt work out.  

I know words cannot console but try to relax, your body will adjust itself as it has been put through a lot also, and spend time with friends/family who understand.


----------



## Mrs Davies

K25 - thank you hunny and yes it does make it alot easier knowing that work are being understanding, then hopefully when i do go back my anxiety wont be as bad ! I hope the medication kicks in soon too. I am on day 11 hunny, day 12 tomorrow ! Yes it is my first attempt at ivf but the whole trying to conceive has kinda took over my life since i has my first miscarriage years ago !! Then it just got worse and worse from then on really. I know what you mean about the frozen embryos, i think i would be sooo much more gutted if i didnt have any frozen because that would be 1 cycle wasted. So i have the frozen eggs and 1 more fresh cycle on the nhs to try. Im going to get my wedding out the way in September and concentrate on that, then give it another go when i am mentally ready for it  Hope things with you are good ??

Jack5259 - thanks hunny, yes i have thought about going away for a few days but theres no way we could afford with me having time off work etc lately. So i might try and plan some cheaper things to do together like maybe a nice walk at weekend and a meal, think me and him being there for each other right now is very important !! I tried to go at this not too positive too, but i think deep down we all have so much hope that it is going to work, and your dreams basically get crushed. I feel like im grieving even though i didnt end up pregnant, how sad does that sound? 

Best of luck to both of you in your cycles and thanks again xxxxxx


----------



## LouBH

Carla, big hugs to you.


----------



## smurfy123

Carla!


----------



## Carrots12

Carla.  So sorry to read your post and how sad you are feeling.  You grieving isn't silly at all as that's exactly what you are doing and it's very natural.  I read an article about infertility and fertility problems that explained how we have hope every month that we might get pregnant and then grieve when it doesn't happen and thats even before having treatment or IVF.  We want babies so much that when we get the monthly reminder we can't have one we grieve for the baby we are yearning to hold.  I have the link somewhere, I kept it to send to people so they could explain a little of what I felt.  Take time to look after yourself and your hubby and do whatever you need to get through this.

Lots of   .
xxx


----------



## fifigee

oh Carla hunny I feel upset here for you ...  I really hope thing get better for you . The anxiety that i was having Was horrible so I can only imagine what yours is like I really hope the pills work soon . As for the bleeding I hope that doen't come to anything either  Please be kind to yourself and the support on here is amazing as you know . Take some time out for you and your oh and have some fun in this weather and be there for one another xxxxx


----------



## K25

Cdawson- I hope there becomes a positive outcome for u somewhere down the line sounds like u have been through do much. It doesn't sound sad at all what your saying it's just normal to have feelings and emotions. I hope u have lots of friends and family around to support u xxxxx

Afm- my embies r growing in the lab atm. Got my transfer either Tomoz or Monday (blasto) just want to get this all over and done with now.

Enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good morning ladies , thank you all soooo much for you kind words , knowing that you have people there for you does help, even you guys on here !! Liam brought me flowers and a card home from work last night and he never does things like that, they made me cry too then made me smile. I thought i kind of went ok but since i have woke up this morning cant stop crying !!!    I really thought i was more prepared than this for every possible outcome but clearly not ! 

Months of doing everything i was told to and should of done, and it still doesnt work, feels like somehow i am being punished !! Hate this feeling like i cant breath, i really have turned into a wimp !!! Just so glad i had another week off work cuz not sure how long it is going to take me let this sink in! 

Going to try and have a shower and wash my eyes then make sure i am around people because for the past week nearly i have shut myself away from everybody and even spent days in bed feeling so sorry for myself, but i will never get better if i keep feeling sorry for myself !

Best of luck to all of you, i will stay on here and keep track of how you are all doing, and good luck for transfer K25, hope your little eggies are staying very healthy !! 

xxx xxx xxx


----------



## C-M-F

Carla, take the tablets and as much time off as you need.  I've had depression (not quite the same I know) and it was only with the support of my family and GP that meant I got through it unscathed and came out the other side stronger.  Its a cliche hun but it really will get better.  Never be ashamed to admit you need a helping hand    

K25 - hope your embies keep growing stronger, the ET is a total breeze and I couldn't stop grinning during the procedure.  Good luck  

Smurfy - how you feeling today?  Is it a homicidal maniac day or a rational human being day    Not really making light of it hun, just trying to make you smile  

Mrsc75 - congrats on being PUPO  

afm:  today is my OTD ...... did a first response and a clear blue and both came back as  .  I was so excited I was actually shaking.  Just hoping and praying our little one stays strong and goes the whole way.


----------



## K25

Cdawson-hope u feel better being around people and out in the sun! That was so lively of your partner to do that bless him.

Cmf- fab news keep well I'm sure u was shaking when u done the test! When do u have a scan then is it about 3 weeks?


----------



## loopee8

Morning ladies
CDawson. I am so sorry to read your posts. You sound so upset it is heartbreaking. I know it is easier said than done but when you have the energy please try to focus on some positives. Your fiancé who loves you and you have a wedding to look forward to, your work is very supportive, and you have some frozen embryos to use in the near future. My best friend just gave birth to her second child from a frozen embryo. Her first child was from a frozen embryo too. don't know if this info helps but just want you to be ok.

Carrots12. Good luck for ET tomorrow. Glad your DH will be with you. Fantastic that you could take your embryos to blast stage. Well done

K25. Will you be having ET tomorrow like me and Carrots? Or are you going to blast and having ET on Monday? Hope you are doing well.

Mrsc75. Congrats on putting 2 embryos back. How exciting! If we are lucky enough to have 2 of the 4 embryos still growing tomorrow then i know my DP and I will be faced with that decision tomorrow....wowza!  Enjoy your sober hen night 

Smurfy123. Hope the 2ww is ok for you. Are you able to distract yourself or are you going insane!

CMF. HUGE congratulations. Your faint positive is now a full positive! How thrilling. Fantastic news. You must be grinning from ear to ear. Enjoy and keep safe. 

AFM. I am enjoying my week off work chilling out. The pain and bloating from EC has definitely got better so I hope I am not at risk of OHSS which I was afraid of. I am a little anxious about ET tomorrow. I am not sure if we get an update phone call today that tells us how the fertlised eggs are coming along. Did any of you ladies who have done ET already get daily updates? Or was it just the initial call the day after EC?
Anyway, I should stop stressing and enjoy the weather . Happy Friday to you all

Xxx


----------



## K25

Hi loopee- my bloating went straight down after ec! So nice to have my figure back! I got a call day after ec and they said will either be et Tomoz or blasto Monday but there going to callme early Tomoz to let me know what they think it depends how they are fertilising but I'm sure every clinic us different. Good luck Tomoz. Have I got an early start? I can't wait for my et I'm really excited but cautious aswell xx


----------



## mrsc75

Carla   I'm pleased your having some time off, stay strong you sound over the worst xx

Good luck ladies going for ET tomorrow xx

Congrats CMF!!! Another bfp on this thread good vibes x

AFM can finally see waist again now bloating has gone down some xx feels weird starting to get a bit bored and fidgety on my own 2ww fever setting in and looking forward to some company at the weekend before I start analysing pains..... 

I hope everyone has a positive weekend x


----------



## Carrots12

CMf - wooop wooop!! That's fantastic news, so happy for you.

Hope everyone else is doing good on this glorious day.



xxx


----------



## SH5STAR

Carla, I'm so sorry about your terrible news. Sounds like you have a fantastic fiance who is treating you very well as you deserve to be. Take plenty of time off to get over this and grieve. Just don't give up hope and keep trying. I'm sure it will happen for you. 

CMF - congratulations really happy for you. I bet you are still in shock. 

AFM - I did a first response test this morning as it is my OTD and it was a faint positive. Had to go out to by two more tests to be sure which were clear blue one and its a bfp. DH and I are over the moon but just hope the little one keeps growing. I'm so sorry about the timing though and just wish that we were all this fortunate. Xx


----------



## C-M-F

thanks for all the good wishes ladies  

SH5STAR -      well done that lady 

Does take a while to sink in doesn't it.  I had the same with the first response - quite a faint second line but the clear blue was very definate.

I've been trying to contact the clinic all morning but just keep getting the answer machine - must be a busy day for them.


----------



## Carrots12

SH5STAR - congrats to you too hun!!  So nice to hear of two positives on one day.

Loopee - good luck for ET tomorrow.  We haven't had daily updates, just the initial call to advise how many fertilised and then a call the day of original ET to let us know we were going to blast.  It's so hard not knowing how they are getting on isn't it?  I can't wait to get to the clinic tomorrow to find our how are little bits are doing.

Mrsc75 - belated congrats on being PUPO, so excited for you.  

Lots of love and luck to you all.
xxx


----------



## LouBH

Yay Clare!    
Huge congrats.


----------



## TheYankee

Great news Clare!!!  Woo hoo!

LouB - how's the 2ww going?

Carrots - good luck tomorrow!

SH5Star - woo hoo!!! Congrats!

mrsc75 - good luck in your 2ww!

k25 - hope you get the perfect  ET!

loopee - hope all goes well with your ET!

Cd - I'm so sorry.  Sending hugs your way.  It's tough!  Glad that your fi is taking care of you.  And you are lucky to have more chances in your future.  

Smurf - hope all is well!

And hi to everyone else that I might have missed!

AFM - waiting and waiting for my period to show up.  I've had brown discharge the past few days and my period was due yesterday, but no red stuff.  So frustrating.  Once I get my period, I can go and get re-tested.  I've checked out natural IVF and not sure it's worth doing at my age, so might have to give up the dream.  Such is life.  At least it means I'll have a lot more money in my life for vacations.  And I have the teens that I work with.


----------



## smurfy123

Cmf - wow.....fantastic news! A  bfp! U must be over the moon!  

Carla - sending lots of bug big hugs to u     Be good to yourself and your DH and spend lots of time together.  This whole treatment is so so stressful and think we all cave at some point or another.    

Yankee - hope AF arrives soon ....these hormones definitely make AF arrive early, late or very different than normal don't they! Fingers crossed it show up soon 4 u  

Sh5star - fantastic news about your bfp!  Hope ur little one is getting comfy!  

Mrssc25 - glad u r feeling less bloated. Good luck in the 2ww!
AFM - been ok today. No hormonal crying outbursts.  It's amazing how different I've been from one day to the next.  Spotting came back again today too.  Oh well, OTD tomorrow so what will be will be....blimey I feel like doris day saying that! 

Hello to everyone else!  Enjoy the sunshine over the weekend!


----------



## smurfy123

Am in total shock.....did 2 tests a day earlier yesterday and they were faint bfp! 

Did more tests this morning..2 at 1.30 - one was clearblue - said pregnant 1-2 and the other was cheaper 1 - still bfp! 

Did 3rd test at 5.30 and still clear bfp!
Just hoping and praying mt little embie is holding on in there!  Will definitely chill n relax when we go on hol 2moro....DH is as stunned as I am! We are thrilled and excited but what a total rollercoaster this journey is!
Good luck to everyone else on 2ww!


----------



## fifigee

woop woop CMF SH5STAR AND SMURFY for your BFP'S ...Brilliant news ...

Carla I hope you are coping ok and looking after yourself....so sorry hunny  

This journey never ends , the worry etc ..

xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Congrats Smurfy, that's amazing news!  Yay!

I had ET today.  I now have 1 blasto on board.  2 are being frozen today and there are 2 more they are monitoring for possible freezing tomorrow so we are really pleased.

Have great weekend all.  Have lots of fun in the sun!

xxx


----------



## loopee8

Congrats smurfy and sh5star. Fantastic. Keep the good news coming on this thread girls

TheYankee. I hope u get AF soon so you can continue with your testing. Stay strong. 

K25. How are you? Did you have ET today or is it blasto transfer on Monday?

Carrots12. Congrats on being PUPO and well done on the frosties!

Mrsc25. Hope u are having a nice weekend

AFM. I had ET this morning too. 2 x 3day embryos on board! The embryologist couldn't confirm if our other 2 would make it to day 5 and be good enough to freeze, so we decided to put 2 in. The doctor, nurse and embryologist all said that we should go with 2....so despite our reservations about twins we went for it! I'm very glad we did.....although my DP is still a little pale ;-)


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello ladies, well done to Carrots Smurfy CFM and Sh5star, yummy mummys to be  I bet you are walking on air!!

Cdawson hang on in there babe, it is an emotional rollercoaster but you have a lot of friends on here who are rooting for you, and you can offload on all of us anytime you need a shoulder.     I am glad that you got something from the doctor to help you and your boss and workmates and your DP all sound so supportive.  Take care xx

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## K25

Hi girls

Loopee- how was your transfer? I had mine today which was a day 3 transfer with 1 grade 6 embryo. Can't believe we even got a photo of it! Lol when's your otd? Mines on the 8 th June which is my birthday!
Hope u have been taking it easy.


----------



## mrsc75

Congrats Smurfy and SH5STAR!
Well done k25, loopee and Carrots on being PUPO too  
AFM PUPO is weirdest feeling ever had some low sharp cramps today, reading into everything need to chill! 
Went to hen night alcoh free spent all night thinking about my pjs 
Hope AF comes soon Yankee
Another busy weekend on here!
X


----------



## Macca77

mornin all!
mrs75, loupee and K25, carrots (lots of you now PUPO, it's exciting) - keep chilling out in this lovely weather and lots of positive thinking  

Lesleylupin - hows things with you? whens ur scan? i've got mine on Thursday and hoping to start stimming if the scan ok? have u had any side effects from DR? i've been ok but thinking it may come with stimming!!

Congratulations to smufy and well done - i'll probably be the same at the time of testing if it comes back positive, my have to get half a dozen test sticks
congrats to cmf and sh5star on ur bfp 

good luck to everone else on their journey
afm - been DR for 2 1/2 weeks and have our baseline scan on Thursday  -hoping to start stimming if the scan is ok   Had a bit of retail therapy yesterday which always makes you feel good and going to have a relaxing day in the garden today.


----------



## TheYankee

Macca - good luck with your baseline scan!  Retail therapy is one of my fav things.

Mrsc - I can't even imagine the 2ww.  Dr. Google is something I have to stay away from normally!

K25 - yay for being PUPO!  Hope you get a great positive birthday pressie!

Lesley - how are you doing?

Loopee - congrats on being PUPO!  

Carrots - wow another PUPO lady...hope your 2ww is okay!

Fifi - how's it going?

Smurf - YAY!!!

AFM - no news...still waiting.  I'm going to take a test tomorrow if AF doesn't show up...


----------



## Jack5259

Morning all, 

Good luck to all of you on your 2WW, how are you finding it?  Are you given a date to test on?

Im going in for EC on Tuesday, so will be following all your experiences and wishing you all  

Cdawson, hope you are feeling better?


----------



## K25

Jack- good luck on your ec this site is excellent to compare with everyone it's really helped me!

Yankee- so is Tomoz your otd? Best of luck. How u feeling?

Macca- I'm staying very positive and just trying to chill as much as poss! Good luck with baseline on thurs. I def had more bloating with stimming but when I was d/r just felt tired all the time!

Mrs c- r u feeling better today or have u still got cramps?

Hope your all having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks K25.

Hope all goes well for you, cant believe your OTD is on your birthday!  

Did anyone get bad stomach throughout all this, I know the side effects are bloated, nausea and fatigue, I have all of these, but how long do we let it go before we ring the clinic?  I think something is not right as I feel worse then I did yesterday.    Might ring them tomorrow if still feel bad?  Dont want to appear to look stupid.    Am currently on steroids, antibiotics, Gonal F, Buserilin and trigger tonight but at the moment, feel like Im about to explode.  

To all the PUPO ladies, I look forward to reading your messages, and comparing notes!  Apparently period pains can be a sign of pregnancy too, I dont expect to be sane when it comes to testing day!


----------



## loopee8

Hey ladies
K25. Congrats on being PUPO! Yes i had transfer yesterday too. The doc said the transfer went well. Just felt likean uncomfortable smear test....and yes we got a photo too...i think it is sweet that they do that. My OTD is June 9th...I guess every clinic is different. I am sure I'll be peeing on a stick before the 9th anyway. Hope you have a great birthday present on June 8th  

Jack5259. Good luck for Tuesday. You will be fine. It is all a bit strange as first time IVFers but I assume you are having a general anaesthetic in which case one minute you are awake and the next minute you come round and they have taken out all your lovely eggs! I was a bit crampy and bloaty for 2 days afterwards which is apparently normal. Just rest up. Some people say you can go back to work the next day but I wouldn't if you can avoid it. I personally think you should take the day of EC AND the day after...take the time to recover.

Hi macca77. Hope our baseline scan goes well next week and you can start the stimming!

Mrsc75. I know what you mean about the low and slightly sharp cramps. They aren't painful as such, I'm just aware of something going on! Hope it is a good sign and perhaps it is the embryos are snuggling in!?

Hello to all the BFPers. Hope you are all well. How soon do you all have your first scans?

AFM. 1dp3dt. A long way to go on the 2ww! have tomorrow off work then back to it on Tuesday which may make the days go faster...we'll see. Loving this weather


----------



## loopee8

Hi jack
Sorry I was typing as you sent your recent post. You should ring the clinic tomorrow if you feel rotten. I felt very uncomfortable the day before and morning of EC, but it was bearable the day of my trigger shot so sounds like you are in more discomfort than I was. Call the clinic in the morning if it gets worse. You are not being daft!


----------



## K25

Jack- u r on alot of medication no wonder u dont feel well! At least it's nearing the end if it all! I would ring just for peace of mind but I felt ok on the suprecur and buserlin.so have u got ec tues if your doing trigger tonight? 

Hi loopee- so your otd is day after mine! How exciting.I'm going to good and not do a test until due date if I can! Did u feel ok after it's just that I had a period pain on one side since they put it in. I'm just worrying again lol have u joined the thread  June 2 ww? Iv just joined there's ppl testing around the same time as us. I'm def gonna go mad tho I think by 2 weeks!


----------



## Jack5259

Hi 

It just goes to show, all of your comments about when you are due to test, that t here are so many of us out there in the same boat.  I know no one going through this and have felt lonely, an outcast etc, but this forum really helps.  

TMI but I had an emergency dash to the loo on Saturday morning and feel like I could well need to go again.  My EC is Tuesday and trigger tonight at 21.45.  I have three eggs on tne left and they could not see the right as my cyst was in the way.    Hopefully I have some on the right too  .  But they said my womb lining was perfect.    so good for implantation. 

Loopee Im not having a GA for my EC, just sedation.....  I would rather know nothing about it to be honest and be put out cold.  I have low blood pressure so they want me to drink a pint of water before I go in so as they can keep me "stable" were their words.  As if!    Im not back to work untl June 18th, have taken some leave from last year and this year and some special leave, so Im taking a while off to chill. 

Macca 77, I hope your scan goes well, its amazing what they can do nowadays.  

Ive been reading lots on this forum and am new to this forum, and am terrible with names and putting the stories together, but Im reading all of your messages, and hoping we all get the news we deserve.


----------



## K25

Jack u will be fine. I was petrified about sedation but honestly it's fine! So if u want to know n e thing feel free. Any way after all these injections we should be a pro lol. My dp would make a fab nurse! Ha ha xx


----------



## LouBH

Smurfy, SH5star yay! Yay! Yay! Fantastic news. So happy for you both and the more positives gives hope to the rest of us.    

Hope all you other ladies are doing well.

Yankee, I hope that's a good sign about no AF    

AFM: well I wasn't really coming on here to talk about myself but I'm feeling a bit emotional the last couple of days so hope you don't mind me venting. I've resigned. 6 weeks to go. We're going to try see if no work stress helps for a while. I'm pretty happy about that. Will probably do round 2 in August so am trying to relax and not think about being in the 2 ww on a natural cycle which is hard as all of you know. 

 & 

x Lou


----------



## goldbunny

hi lou i think there's a few of us lining up for a go in august or so.. hopefully it will be our lucky time.. great that you have resigned, hopefully you can have a relaxing summer x


----------



## Bisdil

Hey Girls!

Fabulous news that we've had a run of BFPs on this thread!!  Huge congratulations to you all who have made it to that point.  Major    to those who haven't had their dream come true this time around.  Wishing you all the best for your next battle. 

So many of us PUPO on here now... my god it's killing me!!  I'm 8dp5dt - 4 days to push until OTD.  ARRRGGGHHH.  Not even sure I will want to test on OTD in case it bursts the bubble of hope!  Hope is better than no hope, even if it is driving me mad!

Symptom-wise, I just can't help but try and read into it...any of you ladies who've had BFPs or BFNs care to help me go a little more insane and tell me if you had any of this.... cramping/twinging on and off since day 1 - with some much sharper pains in the first few days (during the night actually).  I was also constipated at this point so figured it could have been poo pains.  I have had severe pangs of heartburn (like someone stabbing me in the chest) - only had heart burn once or twice in my life so this is all a bit weird.  Boobs are defo heavier and perhaps larger... of course I guess this could be the bum bullets?! My tummy was less bloated after EC (and once I had cleared constipation) but the swollen belly look has returned - again, could be progesterone perhaps?

Sorry - I know it's dull to read other peoples symptoms (well,  I quite like it actually) - but wondering if those ladies a little further down the line can shed some light - positive or neg is fine... nice to have a balance to keep it real!! 

Thanks, love to all. 

B xx


----------



## goldbunny

bisdil it's hard to say re:symptoms because no two people seem to be the same, even the same person on two different pregnancies wont necessarily have the same symptoms... i had cramping, slight, with bloating and sore boobs from ET to about day3/4 after ET, then some time after that i had a day when my boobs were so sore it hurt to stand up! felt very pregnant that day, then the next day all my symptoms vanished for about 24 hours or so, then i started feeling like i was going to get af, started bleeding a bit, then day 10 got AF properly. So over the space of 10 days i had some symptoms, no symptoms, lots of symptoms, and AF. it was a right mixture. When i finally got my BFN it seemed very very weird to have had so many symptoms and yet not have got preg. it really didn't seem to make any sense. i honestly think the best thing you can do is distract yourself from them entirely for as long as possible. xxx


----------



## Bisdil

Thank you so much gold bunny- really sweet of you to post that. Just goes to show that reading into symptoms really does mean bugger all until you do the test! Trying not to go to mad over analysing but very very hard indeed. 

I wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle.  B xxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies, how is everyone today?  Hope you all enjoyed your weekends in the sunshine.

Jack - Good luck for EC tomorrow, I hope they get some lovely eggs for you hun.  Don't worry about the procedure, it will be fine and over so quickly.

Macca - Good luck for your scan on Thursday, how are you feeling?  I didn't have many side effects on either d/r or stimms (a bit away with the fairies but I often am  ) so maybe you will be one of the luckier ones too.

LouBH - Good for you for resigning, lets hope the lack of work stresses makes all the difference.  I have often wondered if thats the reason we haven't been lucky before as I really am a stress head at work, which is why I have taken so much time off to relax for treatment.  Do lots of relaxing over the summer ready for your next go in Aug.  Fingers crossed it works for you.

TheYankee - Have you tested today?  Really hoping AF hasn't arrived and that you get the result you want.

Bisdil, Mrsc75, K25 and Loopee - how are you my fellow PUPO ladies?  Hope you are all relaxing and doing well and that the wait isn't driving you mad.  I have told myself for the next 2 weeks I am going to ignore anything I might be feeling but its hard isn't it?  I am hoping to remember all the 'signs' I've had before when I thought I was pregnant and wasn't to keep me sane but not sure I'll be able to stop my mind from wandering....  When are you all testing?  Bisdil, I think your date is quite soon but that the rest of us are around the same time, is that right?  And do you take the day of ET as day 1 or day 0?  I am taking it as day 0 so my OTD is 7th June.

To everyone else - Hello!!!  Hope you are all okay.

Lots of    and    to you all.

xxx


----------



## K25

Hi carrots- I think that's a good idea to ignore all symptoms so many people say different things! So u haven't got long to test then if its 1st June isnt that this fri? Your on the home run lol r u going to test early? My test is on 8 June so not too bad. I'm not sure if all this sunshine is good for me or not! Being pupo is just like being in our own little world isn't it. I don't think n e 1 else understands apart from us!

Jack- good luck Tomoz for ec. Let me know 

Hi to everyone u all ok?
Xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi hun

My test date is on 7th June so day before yours - still a loooong time away.  Let's hope it's a lucky week for us all.  

xxx


----------



## mrsc75

Good luck with EC tomorrow Jack x 
good luck for scan Macca 77 xx

Hi Bisdil, Carrots, K25 and loopee and anyone else I've missed on the 2ww, Your right K25 it is like being in another little world! Carrots I'm testing on the 7th too.

AFM havent had much activity since saturday, some very strong sharp cramps sat (loopee i hope your right about the snuggling in) then all has gone quiet, not sure i like the silence, the bloating is starting to calm right down and normal eating has resumed, am incredibly hot thou, have got some nasty prickly heat and just want to wee all the time, trying just to drink water a lot, Im melting in the clinic im working from today....

had a little cry yesterday morning listening to steve Wrights love songs tipped me ove the edge and then went to ikea where EVERYONE was pregnant, DH thought i was mental im sure then he couldnt have missed the last two bumps..

Hope everyones coping in the heat.....


----------



## Bisdil

Carrots - you are right that reading into symptoms is not in the slightest bit helpful and I was very pro this opinion in the beginning... it gets harder and harder as the days tick by though and I am finding it impossible not to get hopeful at each little signal.  I realise that most of what I am feeling is probably due to the progesterone bullets but... what if it's not?!!!  Eeekkkkk!  Oh - get a grip, I hear you all say!!  

K25 -  My OTD is indeed this Friday so properly on the home stretch now.  I am not in the slightest bit tempted to test early - I have seen what turmoil others go through with an early BFN - the what ifs and buts about it being possibly too early to detect the HCG etc etc... no way, not tempted to test early.  Actually scared sh**less about testing on OTD incase my PUPO bubble is burst!  This really is our own little world!

I hope the rest of you PUPOs are doing okay and not tempted to test early - DONT DO IT!!!  

Sending lots of     through this thread in the hope we all get what we desperately want. 

Love B xxx


----------



## K25

Bisdil that's exactly how I feel about testing, def not going to do it early! I dint think it's worth adding the extra stress. I'm going to be good and wait lol. U do make me laugh tho- Don't do it!
Xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi all haven't been on this thread for a while too much too catch up on!!
Congrats to all the bfp's really really pleased for you all! Yay!!!
Big hugs to those who haven't had the news they wanted, here's to the next time and lots of luck!
Yankee hope the no show is good news!!
Afm I started menopur Thursday 225 iu and had my first scan today. I had 10 follicles 5 on each side, they were small but it's only day 4. Got to go back Wednesday morning now to see if they have grown if not I'll be on 300 iu. Making me feel a bit sick and the jabs are getting more painful but hey ho no pain no gain!
Lots of luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## C-M-F

Morning All

Congrats to all you ladies that are PUPO, welcome to the lovely 2WW  

Jack - best of luck with your EC

Yankee - how you doing hun?

ceri-gl - hope your scan goes well tomorrow  

 and baby dust to all

xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All 

I had EC this morning, they retrieved two eggs. Not sure if they are mature enough yet, but they could not get to right side because of my cyst being in the way.    Two is good, and they looked ok.  We are going for ICSI, for both of them if they fertilise.    I had gas and air and some local anaesthetic, and am feeling it now but not too bad.  I will get a call tomorrow morning between 9.30 and 10, to say if thye have fertilised or not.    Then if so, ET on Thursday.  I was hoping they would have had more eggs, but we are going to put two back now as we only have two anyway,  

Im off to lie down now, hope everyone ok.


----------



## K25

Hi jack glad it went well at least they got 2 and it only takes 1 anyway. Goodluck for Tomoz. Was u ok when u got there? Hope u wasn't like me crying when I was due to go in because I was so scared! Lol bet u just want to no now if there fertilised! I hate waiting for those kind of phone calls.hope u get lots of rest now xx


----------



## JaqB

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie to posting but have been following your thread throughout my IVF and wanted to let you know how much it has helped, especially with the questions I keep forgetting to ask at the clinic.

There seems to have been a fair amount of BFP news on this thread - congrats to you all & love & hugs to those who didn't get the news they deserve.

AFM I am in my 2ww now with OTD on 8th June - same as K25 & near a few others? We only got 2 eggs, but 1 fertilised into a 'great enbryo' (forgot to ask what grade!  ) which we are hoping is getting ready to bed in.

Thanks again for your support - you don't know how much you have helped


----------



## K25

Hi jaq nice to know others sharing same otd test date. Sometimes its nice just to read through threads to get an idea about things. Is this your first go at ivf?(it is mine) how have u been coping?xx


----------



## JaqB

Hi K25,

Yep - first time and lots to learn about. Long story but I am 42 & had breast cancer just under 10 years ago (all fine now  ) so that meant no kids for the immediate future. I then lost my huband 5 years ago but met my wonderful new partner 2 years ago and we started TTC quite quickly but given the chemo and I was then over 40 it was always going to be a struggle. AMH tested end of last year (0.07) which started the IVF route.

Coping Ok but feel a bit under prepared, very nervous of doing too much over the next 10 days and trying to drink lots (never my strong point).

How are you doing now you're in 2ww? Tempted to think about testing yet or will you able to resist? We will wait until the day before I think - not sure how we would react in the clinic if we got a BFN.

Look after yourself


----------



## K25

Sounds like u have been through it! Hopfully this will be the light at the end of the tunnel.I'm not going to test early I'm def going to wait to my otd I don't want to give myself any false hopes. If I can wait this long a few more days won't make n e difference to me. I'm feeling ok had a few cramps first few days but nothing nothing. I'm trying to drink lots of water but then all that makes me do is wee a lot! Keep us updated. I'm on holiday from this eve for a week but I'l try getting on here mid week to catch up with everyone xx


----------



## JaqB

Enjoy your holiday, lucky you, feet up & keep up with the water intake. Let you know how it goes this end.


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi all, hope your all okay!
Jacb you have been through it, hope all works out well for you! Jac5259 how are things?
Afm Had my scan and I have 21 follicles today!!! Some are still small like 6 and 7mm but some are 10 and 12mm so they upped me to 300 iu and got to go back Friday as they got to be careful I don't over do it. No wonder I've been feeling so unwell! 
Good luck all xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Just had a call and the two eggs they retrieved have both fertilised and am going in tomorrow for transfer,  

How is everyone?


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Jack - congrats on your two eggs, so fantastic that both fertilised you must be over the moon!!  Good luck for transfer tomorrow.  

Ceri - Wow, thats a lot of follicles!  Fingers crossed this means you'll get some lovely little eggs.  Have you got an expected date for EC?

JaqB - Welcome to the thread.  Your test date is the day after me.  Hoping so so much that its going to be a lucky week for us all.

How is everyone else?  I am now 4dp5dt and have the odd few twinges but nothing much so just hoping and praying   that my embie is sticking.  I am trying to take my mind off of checking Dr Google for 'symptoms I should be feeling' by internet shopping.... its only a matter of time before my DH notices and takes my credit card away.  

Wishing you all lots of   and   .

xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi carrots yeah it's pencilled in for next wed, was Monday but they don't want to work the bank  so I started stimming a day later. Is it a lot? I don't really know what the average is?
Good luck to you, hope you have a fab result! Xx
Fab news jack5259!!! Xxx


----------



## mrsc75

morning ladies,
is it not next week yet, the wait is driving me mental...    so many mixed emotions...

well done ceri on scan, that looks like EC for you next week... it gets closer you start getting excited!

Jack thats great about the 2 eggs fertilisisng like the girls said you just need one to work xx

Welcome JaqB, you definitely deserve this it sounds like you ve had some tough time, good luck for testing next week xx

Carrots im like you at the moment.  Im 6dp2dt now and definitely have some twinges, not sure if its AF type pain, or the hormones, boobs and nipples sore and swollen, could be AF coming, but also read on other thread lots of BFPs with AF type symptoms.  I usually dont have the AF symptoms so much (except for the boobs a bit) except for when was down regging or when my actual AF is here so its not the same....but then the bum bullets must be having an effect..#

On constant knicker watch, trying not to come on here too much becuase all I do is think about this, infact I dont think im thinking about it just drifting off into my own little PUPO world, DH says im miles away, not particularly stressed or emotional just on another planet   

hope everyone else is feeling good positive vibes            

xxxx


----------



## ceri_gl

I am excited today yeah, but I'm afraid I'll set myself up for a big fall  . Not sure how I should be feeling, I'm normally so negative!  Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Ceri - I know where your coming from, so hard to know which emotuon to feel, Im just in the kitchen at the moment cooking a stew and a sausage casserole!!  Trying to focus on other things!


----------



## ceri_gl

Yeah thats the best way, try to distract yourself! Its so hard I honestly don't know whther to be positive or not
I've been doing a bit of Googling...at my peril! If I had 10 follies Monday and 21 today (Ive only done 6 shots of Menopur ) will I get any more follicles? Its just they have upped my dose so my new ones catch up with my big ones but what if i get more? I am paranoid about OHSS so did anyone have lots of follies and were you okay? the last thing i want is to have come this far and have it all cancelled!!! 
I'm trying to drink water and im having protein shakes every day. xxx


----------



## Bisdil

Hi Ladies, 

Ceri - seems to look good for EC - you should be feeling positive!!  

MrsC75 - I totally feel your pain!  This wait is just hideous. 

AFM:  Had my first proper breakdown and  big  this afternoon... I have noticed some brown spotting... I think it's the beginning of the end for me.  Totally gutted.  Got to wait until Friday to test.  Just praying that I'm one of those lucky ones that gets the 'shock BFP' after AF symptoms.  

What a journey... god this is sh*t. 

Love and hope to all 

B xx


----------



## ceri_gl

All the luck in the world to you bisdil, hope you are one of the lucky ones!  Yeah it is sh*t you right there Hun! Xxx


----------



## JaqB

Hi everyone, many thanks for the welcome

Bisdil - hope so much its positive news in a few days although that must seem a long way away today. I've seen quite a few posts about bleeding but still getting BFP,   that's whats happening with you.  

Ceri - wow with 21 follies you've been working hard! Rest up & good luck for Wednesday.

Jack - hope the stew turns out well, distraction is great. You'll be fine tomorrow - much easier than a smear test I thought, just drink lots beforehand  

Carrots - we're all so close, it makes such a difference to know we are all going through the same emotions. Still seems like it could all be a dream, not daring to hope it could happen. Hope the credit card is still intact, might try some retail therapy myself tomorrow.

AFM - i'm only 3dp2dt so no symptoms yet although boob seems to be getting bigger (only one real one!) so i could end up with a right mis-matched pair. probably just the Cyclogest - even seeing all the bunting out is making me cry  . Decided yesterday to book tomorrow & Friday off so i have 6 days now to rest up & let our embie bed in. 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## mrsc75

Bisdil, so sorry your feeling so down, dont think its over til the test, hopefully thats all it is a bit spotting and its stops for you x

Ceri 21 ishould be ok, I had 22 at my scan before EC and I was massively bloated afterwards but all the symptoms i was looking for for OHSS completely disappeared after ET.  

hope everyone else is ok xx

AFM had a good old bubble last night, not finding this waiting easy, felt loads better after DH got homw, just trying to look forward to the not being at work part next week and keep ticking another day off til the 7th....

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello ladies , sorry i havent been on for a while, its been very hard trying to get my head together and just been having a break away from everything !! Ok i will crack on with the personals, probably going to be a very long list 

CMF , SH5star, Smurfy - Big congrats on your BFP ladies, wish you all the best luck in the world  

Looppee 8 - thanks for the advice on frozen embryos hun, its good to hear positive news. My ivf clinic have told me that there frozen success rates is actually higher at the moment than fresh so guess that gives me hope too ! Hope you are ok? Hope the transfer went well for you.

Mrsc 75 - you are half way in your 2ww now and hope all is going well for you.  

Carrots 12 - hope you are coping in your wait and staying relaxed hunny, not long to go now till test date  

Yankee - hope that af has arrived and your are ok  

Lesleylupin - thank you for your kind words hunny im getting there slowly and think the tablets are kicking in and calming me down. Hope things are wll with you.

K25 - glad your transfer went well hunny, and OTD on your birthday, how exciting , hope that you get the news we are all wishing for you

Macca77 - hope d/r is going ok for you

Jack5259 - hope that the 2 little eggies they have collected are staying nice and healthy and yes like somebody else has said on here it only takes 1 ! Ops just read next post and both fertilised too, great news !

LouBh - aww hope resigning helps you to be more relaxed and ready for what is ahead of you hunny! I think the less stress the better defo !! I do blame stress being the main factor on why it didnt work for me  So need to look at improving that next time , hope u are well 

Bisdil - hope you are okey hunny, matter of days now before test date eeekkk hope that the AF symptoms have calmed down for you and your feeling strong hunny, thinking of you!  

Jaqb - welcome and good luck to you, hope that you get that BFP very soon 

Ceri - hope all is well hunny and wow what a great number of follicles, lets hope lots of eggs follow for you

Really sorry if i have missed anybody, but thinking of you all. 

Well i spoke to my clinic today as it was actually meant to be official test date today but as you all know my dreams already got crushed as AF arrived last week   Today has been hard but guess my head has already got around it since last week. They said i need to have 3 more bleeds before i can use the frozen embryos that i have , my 3rd bleed would be end of July , and i didnt realise that a frozen cycle is still about 8 weeks long or more................. so this would be pushing it far to close to the wedding! So me and Liam are just going to concentrate on ourselves for a little while , and our wedding coming up in a few months time, then when we get back from Cyprus end of September look at requesting our frozen cycle in October ! Hopefully after a lovely wedding and honeymoon we will be nice and relaxed next time, and the dream keeps dreaming for now !

Much love to you all 

xxx xxx xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Blimey Cdawson you have a good memory for names!

I am now with embies on board, two grade 3 put in, a little worried as they had started to fragment, I guess they just wanted to board the mother ship!   Please stick!   

Hope everyone else ok.


----------



## Bisdil

Hey ladies, 

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts...Well, after my major breakdown  due to spotting and more severe cramps yesterday, I have had the weirdest day. Almost had another breakdown first thing this morning as had (TMI) heavier brown discharge with cramping so knew it really was all over for me. Then the spotting and discharge stopped and the cramps became less noticeable. I then have this wave of happiness as I start to believe again that I really could still be pregnant (I hope I'm not jinxing this). 

It is a total head f**k!! I'm baffled,  confused & hopeful but don't want to have false hope. One more night of insomnia left as my OTD is tomorrow when I can finally find out for sure. 

CDawson - you are ace with personals!  Really sweet of you. V interesting what you've said ref frozen cycle.  I think you're doing the right thing by concentrating yourselves and really enjoying your wedding day.  It's nice to have the summer off worrying about IVF I think - lots of yummy wine to be had - or a beer and bbq if that's what floats your boat.  

Jack - exciting that you're PUPO - fingers crossed for 2x sticky embies!   

I wonder how much sleep I'll get tonight - Not a lot is my guess!  

  to all. 

B xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Blimey Bisdil, its a total head f***!!!!  Why does nature habe to be so cruel!! When is your OTD?


----------



## loopee8

Hello ladies
Sorry I have been a bit quiet.went back to work on tuesday so have had less time to chat to you lovely ladies. But I have been reading everything and following along with your craziness and ups and downs.

Bisdil. Best of luck tomorrow morning...hope you have a good book to read because I don't think u will be getting much sleep. So glad the spotting stopped. Fingers crossed for you x


Jack5259. Well done for being PUPO with your 2 embies on board! join us on this joyous 2WW! Congrats x

Cdawson. Lovely to hear from you. Glad u are focusing on your wedding., sounds like a lovely idea. Enjoy the summer and relax. The frozen success rates at your clinic sounds very promising. That was the same situation as the friend I was telling you about...her clinic had better success rates with frosties. So good luck!

Mrsc75. Sorry u have had a down day. I know how you feel. I am trying to keep it together and have not broken down yet....but I think it is coming! Probably this weekend after we spend the bank holiday with my niece and nephew.....

JacB. Enjoy your 6 days off

Ceri-gl. I went from 14 to 23 follies and I didn't get OHSS. I was worried about it too but just drank lots of fluids and all was fine. Anything over 25 may be at low risk I think so make sure you ask about it at your next scan if you are worried

Carrots12. Have u maxed out the cards yet??! Gotta pass the time somehow I guess!

K25. Don't know if u are checking this while on holiday, if you do then hello! Hope you are having fun and relaxing

AFM. I am 5dp3dt. Have had a few cramps and twinges, a bit of a back ache today too...like AF style backache which is not good. Knicker watch has started even though I have at least 6 more days before I can even think about testing and 9 more days til official OTD! Nightmare!  We also got the letter today confirming that our other 2 embies were not strong enough to freeze. We only get 1 x fresh cycle and 1 x frozen cycle on the NHS. Well now we don't have anything for our frozen cycle so all our eggs are literally in my basket!!! No pressure!

Keep sane girlies and talk to you all soon. You all help me a lot through this process even though I haven't met you xxx


----------



## Bisdil

Jack- OTD tomorrow!!! 

Loopee8- it might feel like eggs in one basket but try it to put extra pressure on yourself. Please try not to start KW already- it's killed me & I only started yesterday!! Couldn't have managed it for over a week & still stayed sane! 

AFM: it truly is 50/50. I can think about nothing else & will probably not sleep well at all. Thankfully no more spotting but AF type cramps are on & off continually. Who knows! 

Night all... Ha- as if! Loads of luck to you girls testing over the next couple of days.   

B xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies!

Just a very quick (and early!) message to wish you lots of luck for today Bisdil.  Have everything crossed and am thinking about you.    you get the result you are wanting.

Lots of love and   to the rest of you lovely lovely ladies.

xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Morning everyone, 

Bisdil, how are you?  Im guessing you know of your result.  

I have a question, since egg transfer, has anyone had any well, odd dreams?  I had a most peculiar one last night and just wondered if anyone else had the same.  It was quite a   dream if you know what I mean   but not with my DH  .  Is this the hormones or what?!!  I feel pretty heavy down there as if a period is pending, Ive got two weeks of this from yesterday so Im not even half way through!!!!

Ive beenlooking up on google about fragmented embies and grade 3, its easy to be disappointed and negaitve throughout all this, but Im positive, ish, at the moment!  

How is everyone else?  

Looppee 8, the 2ww is a  , I suspect I will be on knicker patrol eventually,  .  They only got two eggs from me, so I have all ours on board so like you, not much pressure!  Im now slightly miffed, though I shouldnt be as they really are great in the clinic but I dont know wht they could not have tried harder to get some eggs from my right side.  I have a cyst there and they said they could not get to them, but they didnt give me sedation, just gas and air and a local anaesthetuc, now Im thinking had I had sedation, tjey could have been more exploratory on that side and I may have had more eggs?  

Anyway, no looking back, all out of our control now, lets hope none of us go   but I have to admit, Im already there.


----------



## ceri_gl

Morning bisdil hope you have fab news today I've got everything crossed for you!

Hope your all doing okay on you 2ww positive mental attitude isn't that what they used to say....more like just the mental on this ey!!! 
Afm well felt crap last night which ended up in me passing out!! I had a scan this morning and told them so I had bloods done and just waiting on the results now. Typical I sailed through the suprecur, but I've never been very good with hormones!! I have got fluid behind my ovary so will have to see what they put my dose too!

Hugs to you all! Xxx


----------



## JaqB

Hi everyone, hope you're all taking it easy.

Cdawson - so glad you found your way back here, good to know you are feeling positive. Concentrating on your wedding plans is an excellent idea, enjoy it and the big day then move on again with your frozen embies.

Bisdil - hope so much you have had good news today 

mrsc75 - so close now, over half way through this tortuous(?) time

ceri - hope all went well today - ET wednesday?

jack - strange dreams yes but nothing strange involving anyone other than DH - i was riding an elephant though! Hormones def playing havoc  
Not heard of knicker watch but made me smile & I am def already there  When is your OTD?

Love to everyone else, hope you are all well

AFM still not much going on so I'm hoping thats a good sign but so difficult to know - should I have felt something when implantation (hopefully) happened? On a teccy note - can anyone point me to how to add the personal info you all have at the bottom of your posts? xx


----------



## goldbunny

scroll up, hover mouse over profile, click on forum profile, scroll down, fill in box. x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Jaq

My OTD is 14th June


----------



## JaqB

Goldbunny - thanks for the info - hopefully I have managed to sort it out

Jack - a little while yet then, hope you manage to take it easy but distract yourself too xx


----------



## Colesy

Morning Girls

I have been silently viewing but not had the energy to post. We had our first USS at 7 weeks yesterday and everything was perfect.

Cjr - Hope your scan went well?

Bisdil - I hope your OK.

mrsc75- Not long till your test date

SH5STAR, C-M-F - Congrats good luck on your scan these 2 -3 weeks are just as long as the first

Cdawson - I'm sorry it didn't work out for you this time. I hope you will be able to start towards trying again and the girls give you some comfort on here. 

Carrots12 - Thank-you for the best wishes

fifigee - Massive congrats on your BFP!

If I have missed anyone apologies. I'll keep nipping on to check on the girls around my dates but it's getting very busy and a lot of new people so I might get a bit lost. Good luck for everyone else. xx

xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Hope everyone ok 

I have a question to ask, and its one I can only ask on this forum.  I am on my 2ww, and the clinic have told me I need to "have a life" throughout this time.  However, so many people are saying "take it easy" and relax.  I have to say Im rather an energetic person and dont like to be sat round for too long. but recently I have done more sitting and lying down then usual!  Howver this mroning I have taken the dog out for a nice long walk, changed the bed and done the shopping, is this too muchj would you say?  I think Im going   with it all. Im having a lie down this afternoon, but how much would you say too much is  I dont want to sabotage things, but dont want to overdo things either.  I packed my shopping bags lightly, so no heavy ones and didnt drag them in all in one go like I usually do.  My DH has a big football game on today so he is not home, he said he would do the shopping when he got back but he will be knackered plus he is working tomorrow, he is getting so much work in lately, he is self employed, which is great, but does anyone think Im overdoing things?  Im not at work now until 18th June so no stress where thats concerned,  but have to admit, am feeling rather   ,and have lost it a few times this morning  think its the angst of it all or people that cannot drive and think they own the world!!!  

Sorry to go on...just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## Jack5259

Sorry, when I say "I lost it" I was driving and I just swore a few times and gave a digit.


----------



## ceri_gl

Jack people do say take it easy your right and ive booked a week off for mine when it comes. However I have a friend who had 4 ivf attemps, the first 3 she used annual leave and did sod all and it never worked. The last try she was so convinced it wouldn't work again she went straight back to work, went to the gym even did spinning classes and guess what....it worked! I think it's a lot to do with luck and circumstance, fingers crossed you get good news!!! Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks very much Ceri-Gl.  Feel a bit better now.


----------



## JaqB

Jack, I think what you're up to sounds fine, especially as it is no more than you would usually do. 

My clinic told me to avoid strenuous activity, making sure I avoid unecessary strain on the abdominal area. You've avoided heavy shopping bags which sounds sensible but none of us can stay in cotton wool for 2 weeks, we would just go 

I've changed the beds today too but am waiting for help to get the duvet cover back on - def a two man job. I think if we just listen to our bodies & take care not to strain then we should hopefully be OK but I know its easier siad than done xx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks JaqB, I went ahead and changed the duvet... ....It wasnt heavy.   I think Ive already gone


----------



## loopee8

Hi ladies
Quick one from me. I have started breaking out on my neck which normally happens a day or 2 before AF arrives. Could the pimples be a result of the cyclogest pessaries instead? Or am I kidding myself :-(. Sorry for selfish post but getting a little stressed about it :-(


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Loopee

I've broken out in loads of spots recently and was wondering if it's the drugs too.  My DH says they aren't bad but I think we both know he is just being nice.  I thought I'd end up with beautiful clear skin too drinking all this water!   Hope your breakout goes down soon.

I'm really worries today, woke up during the night to bad cramps tha only lasted a minute or so but tummy defo feels like AF is on its way.  Hoping and   it's not but really worrying its all over for us.  We are 8dp5dt so that's too late for implantation pains I think.   Also been burning up and moody, definite signs of pmt.  I just want to get to OTD on Thurs before my bubble is burst and just hope AF doesn't arrive today as we are at a street party at my in-laws and I really don't want to break down away from home.

Sorry for the selfish post, really hope everyone else is doing okay.  Enjoy the street parties today if you are going to one.

xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Loopee, maybe its worth a call to your clinic just for some reassurance?  

Carrotts, Ive been moody since I had the egg transfer, and Im not due yet, dont forget this whole thing is very stressful and its bound to take its toll. Your mood has probably deteriorated since you thought you were coming on and the treatment had not worked.    Ive been that before, Im sure our subconscious changes our mood!!!    Try and stay positive, and also, moodiness can be a symptom of pregnnacy!


----------



## Colesy

Guy's don't look too much into the cramps or the spots. I was convinced AF was on it's way and its just the progesterone once I stopped it they reduced although I still get the feeling. I also started to get a few spots although I wouldn't have called them a breakout but then I don't normally get a breakout till the middle of my AF. Don't read into the symptoms there are none that can tell you either way. Sorry


----------



## fifigee

Hi just want to come by and say hello. 

Bisdil hope you are ok ?

I am due for my 6 week and something scan tomorrow ...scared and excited . The fear I have is all because what happened 2 years ago at my nearly 12 week scan ...when i got told the baby wasnt continuing and i went on to have a missed miscarriage ...I keep telling myself this fear is normal and I will be ok 

xxxx


----------



## mrsc75

Hi Colesy and Fifigee xx 
Good luck for scan fifigee xx
Hi fellow 2ww ladies glad to see I'm not the only one reading into everything!

AFM got tonnes more spots than usual and had to buy some bigger bras yesterday so hopin it's not a cruel AF and something much better x it's really hard this 2ww and I think probably worse the first week x
Though now its constant knicker watch.... Just want to make it to OTD 
I lost it at work last week Jack more of an emotional outburst saying I hated my job and I wanted to go home but I think we must all give ourself some allowances for this time x
As the weeks gone on I have tried to relax a bit trying not to obsess about the (light) table I helped to move or the cleaning I did because I'm sure if the embies are snuggled now then such small things won't make a difference, life goes on or else you go a bit  
I'm already a   mind
4days to go........
Xx


----------



## Jack5259

HI All,

Mrsc75, you have myself and the other 2ww ladies right behind you!  I have been on a small knicker patrol recently, bu am more   and   and boobs are a little tender.   I reckon the second week for me will be more intense and 24/7 in the toilet!!    At least you only have four more days, have you any AF cramps?  Its all a symptom of pregnancy, why is nature so cruel!!


----------



## Sherree81

Hi

I'm on my 2ww and am very sensitive up top too. I wondered if that was the norm or not at this stage and have been getting a little worried. Roll on the 9th when it's time to test.  

Sherree


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Sheree 

I think the drugs play a part, I know one in particular can cause sore boobs but cant remember the name!  Your nearly there on your test date, not long to go!  Did you have one embie transferred or two?


----------



## Sherree81

Hi Jack

One on day six - blastocyst.


----------



## mrsc75

Jack,have had lots of twinges and some weird little pains but don't know if that's the cyclogest x I'll be pleased when thurs is out the way  x
Hope everyone's having a lovely bank holiday were having a duvet and film and crap food day x 
Bliss, just what the stress head needs x


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello ladies, just dropping in to say good luck to you all in your 2ww and congrats to all you mummies to be. xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi all hope everyone is having a good bank holiday, hope all you girls on your 2 ww are coping and doing well!
Afm had my last scan this morning,  got EC Wednesday 10 am! Got 14 or 16 big ones and about 6 nearly big ones so could have 20 eggs she said I had a lot of smaller ones too but they aren't big enough. Got tablets to take as had a lot of fluid behind the ovary so I'm now at risk of ohss. Got my hcg at 10 pm tonight. I'm now officially sh**ting myself both for egg collection and if it doesn't work  
Has anyone taken aspirin, did a bit to googling yesterday apparently it's really good but I haven't taken it??
Xx


----------



## Jack5259

,Hi All

Ceri-Gl. Good luck for your EC, I have not taken aspirin, but the EC I thought was ok.  The transfer is   but Im sure you will be fine.  You have a good number of eggs there. What I mean abou the transfer is that it is all very surreal!  

Thanks Lesleylupim fory our good luck wishes.  Im going a little   with it all and had terrible back and tummy ache las tnight.  Today I went to pets at home for some balls for the dog (throw balls)  , and a treat for our cat, and came out with both,erm, plus a hamster.  I have named her Marge after Marge Simpson.  I have a soft spot for small creatures and kept hamsters years ago, so a furry addtioin today.  

Hope everyone ok, and enjoying the bank holiday.


----------



## Bisdil

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for the recent silence - DH and I took ourselves off camping on Friday (OTD) as we got the dreaded BFN.  Totally gutted.  I think I knew on Weds last week that it was all over but POAS makes it very real.  Just had the worst AF ever but at least DH and I had a nice weekend in the tent, with the dog and our mountain bikes.  It was lots of fun and we were almost able to forget about how sad we are.  We've come home today and I think reality has struck again and I'm remembering how gutted we are and how much we wanted to be one of the lucky ones for whom IVF works first time.  

Anyway, we now have a date for follow up consultation and will probably start another cycle as soon as we can - might not put life quite so on hold next time since it seems to have made no difference this time. 

I wish you all lots of luck for your cycles and thank you all for the lovely messages of support you've given me.  

Fifigee... I have all fingers and toes crossed for a super scan and healthy pregnancy.  

  to the rest if you. 

Love B x


----------



## fifigee

Bisdil , so so sorry , I have just read what you said about being lucky and we do feel soooo lucky that its worked , still got to get to 12 weeks , but we were just chatting and me and the oh were saying how lucky we feel its worked ....I hope you manage to get through this and eventually go on to have a successful IVF .......

I had my scan today and i am 6 wks 4days  with 1 7mm baby inside me and all looking great ....fingers crossed and we are over the moon .


----------



## Carrots12

Morning everyone, I hope you are all well and enjoying the long weekend.

Bisdil - I am so so sorry hun that you didn't get the result you wanted, that's awful news.  

Fifigee - great news that your scan went well, must have been amazing seeing your little bean on screen.  I hope the next few weeks go quickly so you can have that all important 12 week scan.

Ceri_gi - wishing you lots and lots of luck for EC tomorrow, honestly hun it's not as bad as you think it will be.  Are you having a GA?  I had one for mine, it was great.

To everyone else a big hello and  , and I hope my fellow 2WW ladies aren't driving themselves too crazy.  I thought I would be okay during these two weeks but definitely going   so have to keep myself as distracted as possible.  Luckily my feeling of af arriving finally went on Sunday but still not convinced our treatment has worked.  Just two more sleeps and I can test.  I don't want our PUPO bubble burst but at the same time I am desperate to know if we've been lucky.

Sending you all lots of love and hugs.  
xxx


----------



## loopee8

Morning ladies
Thank you Carrots, Jack, Colesy and mrsc75 for making me feel less anxious about my spots. They are still here with a vengeance but no AF yet....knicker watch is on over time for me at the moment!

Carrots. Glad your AF feelings have gone away. Aren't you tempted to test early?! You are being very strong. If I get to Thursday without AF arriving I think I am going to test. I just can't stand it!!!

Bisdil. I am so very sorry to hear your news. I was really hopeful for you.I am glad u had a nice weekend and that you have a follow up consultation already booked so you can look ahead and stay positive. And I agree about not putting your life on hold. If this treatment doesn't work for us I don't think I'll be as obsessive. If a treatment is going to work, it is going to work...  Hugs to you.

Fifigee. Glad your scan went well. What a relief. How exciting. Hope the next 5 weeks til your 12 week scan doesn't drag too much

Jack5259. Hope your new furry friend is a good distraction from your constant knicker patrol! I dread going to the toilet at the moment in case I find bad news 

Mrsc75 only 2 days til our OTD. Hope you aren't going too crazy and enjoying the jubilee weekend. Sorry to hear you lost it at work. But you are right, we need to give ourselves a break if we need to have an emotional outbreak. So many emotions and feelings build up over these 2 weeks they have to come out somewhere and sometime. I've had a quiet little cry for a few moments a couple of times, just to release some of the pressure we are putting ourselves under. Hope the next 2 days go quickly for you.

Ceri-gl. Hope your trigger shot went ok last night and you are not too uncomfortable today. Don't be afraid of egg collection, it is over before you know it.

Sheree81. We have same OTD. Are you going to test early?! I am so tempted to! Hope you are doing ok and not losing your mind like a lot of us are!

AFM. The hours feel like days and I dread every toilet visit. We are going to the cinema this afternoon which will distract me for a few hours! Went on a pub crawl with my DP yesterday and i had lime and soda and then cranberry juice! Oh so exciting. Then did some cooking for 3 1/2 hours which I must say was a good distraction, didn't think about being PUPO at all while I was concentrating on making fresh ravioli and an orange and almond cake!

Hugs to all the ladies. X


----------



## JaqB

Hi everyone,

Have been busy with family bits over the bank holiday - just need as much distraction as possible, hope you have all had a break too.

Bisdil - so sorry hun for your news but you obv have wonderful support from your DH. All the luck in the world to you both for the next cycle 

Ceri - good luck tomorrow, it's really not that scary. Hope the trigger shot went OK & you get lots of eggs.

Jack - a hamster?! That's taking distraction to new levels  When is your OTD?

mrsc75 - hope you enjoyed the duvet day. Lots of twinges going on here too but so difficult to work out why - AF or a heavy dinner or better news? So, so frustrating.

loopee8 - that cake sounds fantastic and anything that takes your mind off another toilet visit is good news.

carrots - not long now, are you testing before you go to clinic? Not sure I could hold it together if I find out there, thinking of testing before we go.

k25 - hope everythings good with you.

sherree - def had sore boobs last week although that seems to have calmed down now. DH reckons my mood changes as soon as the bullets go in plus headaches come and go all the time - he's being very patient!

Hope everyone else is doing well and great to hear of the BFP scans too - helps to know it really can happen.

AFM. Not much more to say really - the 2ww is hell and I need to last until Friday. Back to work tomorrow which should help with the distraction as long as I take it easy and dont get too stressed. Take care all xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi girls  thanks for all your kind wishes! I feel so sick today I think it's the cabergoline tablets, I was sick in the early hours and just feel queasy now  .hope it's better tomorrow I don't think I'll make the walk to the ward feeling this sick  .
Bisdil so sorry to hear that, big hugs to you 
Xxxxx


----------



## mrsc75

Hi girls just a quick one but hope you are all having a nice weekend x 
Glad you are looking forward to the future and giving it another go Bisdil and that you had a nice camping trip xx 
Good luck for tomorrow Ceri x

Hope everyone else Loopee, Jack, Carrotts and K25 and JaqB and Sherree are all keeping calm on this horrible wait xx sound like some interesting distraction techniques from buying hamsters to baking cakes!

Fab news on the scan fifigee xx 

AFM not sure what's going on, started spotting yesterday feel like massive AF coming on, cried a lot last night but feel calmer today, my friend called and reminded me how she spotted on her first pregnancy and I know it can mean other things but feels pretty much like its over before getting to the test date, keep expecting the full AF any minute feel more flat than anything, disappointed that I've put my body through so much and it's not looking good, but on the other hand we can try again. Still don't think it will sink in properly until the OTD 
Feel like going out and getting rat arsed xx

Anyway still two days left and at least I'm halfway to getting over it and accepting it might need another try xx

 to everyone still going through this bit, it's **** isn't it xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Mrsc75 when is your test date??  Its mega pooh!  Im finding this 2ww baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!  I have heard of many people thinking they are about to come on when in fact they are pregnant.  Im guessing you are on full on knicker patrol at the moment dreading that awful moment of evidence to suggest it could be over, but only if it happens!  At least in the 2ww we can all have hope.  Be positive Mrsc75   

Ceri-GL - What a nightmare!  You havent got a bug have you?  Hoping you are feeling better?

Looppee - You have given me inspiration, Im going to find a recipe this week and bake a cake.  

Our new furry addition I have called Marge, after Marge Simpson!  She has been in her playball, our cat is fine with her,    but the dog isnt best pleased, and ran off when she came near him in her plaball! 

I have a question, the 2ww ladies, have you   since your egg transfer?  Just was wondering, my clinic said it would be ok but it worries me.  

Hope everyone has enjoyed the weekend and the amazing British weather we have had


----------



## JaqB

Hi Jack,

I was going to ask about this but thought it might be TMI. I was told no   until after embryo would have bedded in but I'm too worried to try at all. Does anyone else know what the best advice is?

Hope Marge is having fun    xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi JaqB

My clinic told me that "bedroom activities" is fine, but Im not sure, but then, Im not the professional!  Although in terms of mentally analysing things, I think Im quite a professional in that area recently!    How long does it take for implantation?  Im a week on Thursday from my transfer.  Ive just gone out to take the dog for a walk and went into the woods and slipped and fell flat on my face   Now Im worried Ive knocked something or a litle embie may have lost its grip.  This 2ww is doing my head in.


----------



## mrsc75

Ah bless you Jack x am sure youll be ok ive been worrying like that all week x every time i go over bumps in the car! 
haven't had any   yet but my clinic said to wait a week, I think by the weekend I might need it! 

I'm constantly spotting now and it seems to be getting heavier though not like normal AF really, I'm going between hopeful and hopeless at the mo, DH going away for work for a few days so he's not here on OTD either x 

Hey ho it ain't over til it's over xx I'll be in shock if I get a BFP tho x

Positive thoughts positive thoughts x


----------



## JaqB

Lots of positive thoughts mrsc . Will you be by yourself for OTD or have someone who can go with you - everything crossed for you 

Just od'ed on chocolate jammie dodgers so maybe no  for me tonight! xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Jack you made me laugh about the hamster. You sound like me, I am no longer allowed in the RSPCA centre as I want to take everything home with me.    Hope you are doing ok


----------



## mrsc75

Hi Jaq, I've taken the day off work as I dont want to make a fool of myself again crying in the office and my mums off fortunately will spend the day round there I think, off out for tea with a friend tonight to get cheered up, she's just had a bowel op so we can swap nether region tales and she makes me laugh so trying to distract myself from tomorrow!
More bleeding seems to be getting heavier but still so confused as its not red (TMI sorry) three days of it now though...
Just want to be put out of my misery now!
Hope everyone else is ok today and going too  
Im a lost cause....
xx


----------



## Jack5259

Mrsc75, nature is nasty!!   for tomorrow.


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all, hope everyone is doing okay.

mrsc75 - so so sorry to read that you are having spotting.  I know its easier said that done but don't give up hope just yet, people do have heavy spotting and go on to have get a positive result.  Lots of    for tomorrow.

Jack - My clinic didn't say anything about getting jiggy but I have avoided it just in case.  Its very frustrating isn't it!  

Ceri - I hope that your EC went well today and that you got lots of lovely little eggs.  Hope you are resting up and that your DH is looking after you.

JaqB - my hospital/clinic don't do a blood test, they just rely on my pee stick result which I find a bit odd but guess thats the NHS for you.  

Loopee - baking is definitely the best distraction during the 2ww, I have been making loads of things since I have been off work.  Gonna be a right chump when I go back next week.  Your cake sounds amazing, yum yum yum!

To everyone else - sorry for the lack of personal.  Hope you are all doing okay.

AFM, I had a teeny tiny bit of spotting yesterday when I wiped (sorry TMI) which freaked me out so my lovely DH went out and got me a pregnancy test - I have refused to have one in the house up until now as I didn't want to be tempted to test early.  He couldn't get a First Response so ended up getting a Sainsbury's own digital test.  I used it this morning and unfortunately it was a big old 'Not Pregnant' for us.  My DH is hoping that something will change over night and that a First Response will pick something up in the morning but I think we all know it is unlikely unless a miracle happens.

Sending you all lots of   and   .

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

big hug carrots


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Carrots, 

My clinic always advise to use the Clearblye or First response, things could change over night.


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi girls, it went okay it was very uncomfortable don't think I had much sedative lol and by god was I sick after despite the anti sickness I had! Didn't help when anaesthetist took 3 attempts to put the drip in me grrrr
Anyway they retrieved 13 eggs in the end so doing half ivf and half Icsi now, she said at least if they try ivf and it doesn't work then we know the is a prob with sperm meeting egg and that's why we can't get preggo. Few risks with Icsi too eggs have to be really mature or something which I didn't know So you lose more.
I've not got pessaries I've got crinone gel, once every morning.
Hope you all well and good too tired to read the daily posts so will catch up tomorrow 
 Xxxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Ps fingers crossed carrots I'm crossing everything for you xxxx


----------



## JaqB

Hi girls,

ceri - glad you got through EC, great numbers. My worst bit was the canula going in too. Good luck for fertilisation 

mrsc75 - hope so much you get positive news tomorrow, everything crossed for you

carrots - crossing everything for you too

AFM only bad news I'm afraid. Woke up to find start of AF which has just got heavier all day - I was convinced I would last until OTD but then get a negative so the early negative has come as quite a shock. We knew it was a long shot with such a low AMH but thought once we were this far, we might just have a chance. Not to be though, maybe thats it but maybe we'll be able to try again - bit too early to decide where to go next.

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## goldbunny

big hug jaqb


----------



## mrsc75

I'm pretty much the same as you JaqB, AF has started pretty full on now, in a way its almost lightening the stress of tomorow to already 90% know the answer.  Hope your both feeling ok Carrots and JaqB.  fingers crossed for our OTD's we might get surprised..... have heard of stranger things

I don't know about you but I feel like i need to get charge of my body, get some exercise, start trying again be it with   or IVF again.

Actually looking forward to some   since have forgotten what its like.....

Good luck for the call in the morning Ceri

well tomorrows otD Day xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi all, hope your doing okay! on the ivf we got 3 out of 6 and on the Icsi only 2 out of 5, they used 7 for the icsi so dont know what happened to the other 2. Not enough now for them to let them go to blast so got to go back Saturday at 10am. I'm really deflated I wanted them to get to blast, cant see me getting any frosties out of it either. Convinced it won't work now,  knew 13 was an unlucky number  xxx


----------



## mrsc75

Hi girls x

Ceri best of luck with ET sat, that's good tho 5 going strong by sat you should see which are strongest x best of luck x 

How is everyone else? Any news with offs?

Rubbish day for me went for bloods and after I told the nurse that I was bleeding quite heavy, it seemed obvious I'd get a negative, was ready for that but when she called she said my levels are inconclusive and I have to repeat Monday, the reason most likely is that I did have implantation success but that I'm miscarrying  early and my levels on the way down, feel even worse knowing that plus there is such a miniscule particle of hope I can't even move on and try to get over this until next week, asked about chances of pregnancy in this situation and they had to be honest and say that although it can happen, in the past year it hasnt happened, especially with the heavy bleeding usually levels will go down, on the only occasion it did happen it was ectopic so I suppose they have to monitor for that reason too now worried on of the little embies made their way up there.....
Had thought by yesterday I might at least be able to grieve and move on, had planned to have some wine sat and try enjoy my birthday Sunday with my family but it's all prolonged til Monday. Gutted to think we were so close too........

Nothing is ever straight forward at least I should take some solace in the fact it nearly worked, head is a mess ....

Until Monday humph


----------



## ceri_gl

Mrs 75 I really feel for you  not a nice situation to be in, I imagine if it's negative you just want to move on but your in limbo for a couple of days now...big hugs and thinking of you xxxxx
Can I ask any of you if you were in agony after EC? I have the worst wind pain, I had it yesterday but hadn't eaten much the day before so thought it was that, but it's still there today. I'm in agony...plus I can't go to the 'toilet' . Is this normal or should I ring?
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

think it's quite normal but take something for it i was told fybogel? is ok or you could try prunes or figs..


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in 

Ceri_gl fab news on your EC and lots of luck for ET, i agree with goldbunny 

      for those of you in the          

I will be away from Sunday to Friday, so hope to come home to some BFP     

If you need any help please feel free to contact one of FF's volunteers who i am sure will happily assist you 

Donna Marie


----------



## smurfy123

Hi everyone! 

Not been on here for a while with going on holiday.

Mrssc75 -   hope u r ok? This whole journey is sich a rollercoaster isn't it.

Ceri - great news about EC.  I had bad wiind after ec too - keep eating lots of fruit n veg and drinking water too as that seemed to help get things moving 4 me (tmi)! Good luck for et.    

jaqb -   to u!

AFM - definitely been a rollercoaster ride for us.  After bfp on 26th may went on holiday then AF arrived two days later. Did another test when bleeding started and that was bfp. Bleeding went worse then did another test that was negative so early miscarriage for me. Gutted! So glad we were away spending time on our own with total strangers when it happened though. Rang clinic whem we got back and they are booking a follow up appt for us.  We r looking to start again in around 3 months time. Just keep having UPS and downs at the moment.  

Hello to everyone else. Sending lots of babydust to you all


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug smurfy


----------



## mrsc75

Thanks Girls x i feel a whole load better today x

So sorry to hear that Smurfy  , I hope your ok and DH looking after you x

Ceri after egg collection i was cramped up and bloated think cos the bum bullets were up the wrong bit forcing the wind up (TMI) but also cos of the bruising and swollen ovaries.  the nurse at the clinic yesterday said that it can take a good 6 weeks for that to go down properly so you'll have a mixture of pains going on.  laying flat on my back was the only comfortable position but it wore off about three days after ET.

Hope everyone else is ok, I took a day off sick today and I think Im going to try and enjoy my birthday week as much as possible and go back to work and start to move on again next Monday.

xx


----------



## smurfy123

Mrssc75   to u. Try and enjoy your birthday. Know this whole process is so so hard with its UPS and downs. Take care xx

Goldbunny - thanks for your post. How r u doing?


----------



## JaqB

Hi everyone,

mrsc75 - thats so rotten for you, knowing for certain & being able to move on makes a real difference. Hope that after Monday you can do that 

smurfy123 - so sorry that it hasn't worked out for you both, stay strong & you'll get through the downs. Good luck for the next try 

ceri - hope you're starting to feel better. Judging from everyone elses experiences I think I came off lightly, no pain or toilet issues! Good luck with et 

AFM I got the BFN news we were expecting this morning. Last two days have been awful - properly feels like grieving which may sound over dramatic to some but I know you what I mean. Strangely feel better after getting upset again at the clinic this morning. We're going to concentrate on making it to our hols in 2 weeks time, do some decision making while we're away and take it from there. We were told we only had one chance becuase of my amh levels but we got 2 eggs - doc said we would be lucky if we got one so maybe there's still hope.

Off for some wine I think tonight!

Hugs to everyone


----------



## smurfy123

Jaqb -     No it doesn't sound dramatic at all. This whole process has so many ups and downs. One minute u feel so thrilled to be pupo and the next u hit rock bottom. Every little twinge seems to play around with your emotions. Take care and look after yourself.


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been on here sooner - have been hiding myself away from the world.

Ceri - I hope your ET went well today, how are you feeling now?  I hope the next 2 weeks go really quickly for you and bring with them some good news.

Mrsc75 - So so sorry to read about your situation, let us know what Monday brings.  Hope you are having a lovely birthday.  

Smurfy - So so sorry to read your news too, thats awful hun.  I really can't imagine how you are feeling.    Its great that you have decided to have another try in 3 months, hopefully that treatment will be the one.

JaqB - Another person with bad news, am gutted for you too hun.  And no its not crazy to be grieving as thats exactly what we are all doing.  Give yourself time and do what you need to do.  Its great that you have a holiday in a few weeks as I am sure you definitely need it and will give you chance to chill out and decide on what you do going forward.  How was your wine last night?

Jack - How are you finding the 2ww and when is your OTD?  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hello and   to everyone else.

So, I did another test of OTD (a First Response one this time) and as expected it was a BFN.    Went out for a posh lunch to cheer ourselves up but I came over really unwell - think the wine and rich food were a shock to the system.  The 20 minute walk home took me about 40 minutes as I kept burning up and feeling nauseous, my DH told me I looked purple at one point!!    Made me wonder if the test was wrong but was just clutching at straws as it was definitely correct.  Think the result really hit me yesterday and I felt heartbroken and wanted to cry but I've held it together so far...  I think it will probably hit me when I am back at work on Monday - its hard to think that 4 weeks ago I was leaving work for treatment and so hopeful it would work and I am returning after the weekend knowing that it hasn't.

Still, must look at the positives... we have 4 glorious little frosties waiting for us and if we aren't successful with those then we have decided we will try one go of IUI.  I know its not as successful as IVF but its a lot cheaper (and all we can afford) and our consultant said it could be a good option for us.  I feel much more positive knowing we are going to have given it 3 chances in total (1 x IVF, 1 x FET and 1x IUI) and after that we have agreed its not meant to be.  We are so so lucky to have each other and I count my blessings every day that I have my soulmate by my side.

Will pop back on to keep up with everyone's progress.    we get some more BFPs on this thread.

Enjoy your weekends all.

Lots of   and  .

xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Carrots, Im sorry to hear that, but I love your attitude about it all,  You are so right, your marriage/your relationship is the most important thing and that you should celebrate.  You must still be so upset.  I didnt realise you had taken four weeks off and I feel for you, Ive done the same, and dont go back until 18th June, my OTD is Thursday.    I wont be able to do the test on Thursday, too scared! 

JaqB Im sorry for you, what are your plans next? I think its good to always try to think ahead, Im doing that already, keepig our minds occupied is good.


----------



## loopee8

Hi ladies
Sorry i've been so quiet. After my sneaky early negative POAS on thursday night i've been rather down. And as i suspected our test again this morning on our OTD is a 100% BFN. Both tests were such a clear solid individual line and not a hint of a second one. It almost felt like the sticks were saying to me " you are definitely NOT pregnant, give up hope now ". So I am off to enjoy my summer and look into starting the crazy process again in the autumn....only this time we will be paying so have to start saving now!

This site has kept me sane and I want to thank you all on this thread. Best of luck to the rest of you testing this month, I truly hope you get your BFP.  and to my fellow bfn-ers I hope to catch up with you in a few months when we are all trying again and when it is our time for a BFP!!

Xxxx


----------



## smurfy123

Carrots - big big hugs to you!     Hope you are feeling better soon - the shock of the whole process and its ups and downs really do knock you for 6.  take care!  

Loopee -    to you too! Try not to be too hard on yourself (easier said than done I know as I keep feeling ok one minute then in floods of tears the next.  Poor DH has a lot to put up with!)

Hello to everyone else too! Hoping to hear some good news on here soon!


----------



## Carrots12

Hi everyone

Loopee - so sorry that you got a bfn as well.  Sending you lots of  .  I echo what you have said, you lovely ladies have helped keep me sane too.  You are all angels.

I have a quick Q for everyone that unfortunately got a bfn like me.... Did you have a lighter period when AF arrived?  Only reason I ask is that I got my negative result on Thursday morning so the last bullet I had was on Wednesday night so I assumed by now I would have full blown AF, and I even thought it would be heavier after treatment.  I've had cramps on and off for a few days (I usually only have them for a few hours with my usual cycle) but the bleeding is more spotting than anything else - is this normal?

xxx


----------



## loopee8

Hi Carrots
I still don't have full blown AF. Was expecting a very heavy flow but none as yet. I expect it is the cyclogest bullets. I also have sporadic cramping too. Don't know if this is normal but sounds like you and I have the same issue. The most upsetting moment was seeing the 2 large clots that were obviously the embryos :-(. That's an image I won't forget for a long time.........

Best of luck to you for your future plans Carrots. I am still convInced my time will come to be a mum...it just wasn't meant to be this cycle


----------



## mrsc75

Hi girls
So sorry to see your news Loopee, Carrots and JaqB 
I hope you are all ok, we didnt have a lucky week x

AFM I got the second blood test confirmation of the negative today so feel a little more like I can move on and at least there is no chance of an ectopic, havent stopped having AF for a whole week now.  Nurse says it will be a withdrawal bleed, its been very heavy and feel like the drugs are all leaving my body....

It was my birthday yesterday and to be honest everyone else made it nice...spent the weekend doing nice things with nice people so feel a lot better this week….. we are going to book a holiday and try a bit more naturally for a while then maybe try the second round in the autumn… I was very sad and down last week but trying to pick myself up and move on this week… on one hand at least we know we can get pregnant it just needs to stick around next time….

good luck for Thursday Jack really hope that you have some good news and change the luck to a positive  
Sprinkels of babydust xx

xx


----------



## smurfy123

Mrssc75    so sorry to hear it was negative. Take care of yourself. Booking a holiday sounds like a good idea. Something to look forward to and spend time with each other. If u start in the Autumn we may end up being cycle buddies again as we will probably be starting again then too.  Concentrating on getting myself back into shape at the moment as exercise went out the window during cycle. 

Carrots - my AF was in full but did start really heavy and red blood (probably TMI) from the start. Lots of


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 
Justwanted to come on and say thank you fory our comments. 

Its a BFN for us.    We are both very upset and have decided not to undergo any further treatment at this time, as the next one would be self funded, and we cannot afford it.  We just have to move on with our lives, and get over this, its taken its toll on both of us as well as our marriage.  

Wishing you all the lots of luck for your future ventures.


----------



## goldbunny

jackb


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Jack - so so sorry that you got a BFN as well, wow this really hasn't been a very lucky thread has it?!  Really sorry that you didn't get the result you were wanting and that you are going to stop any treatment but I totally get where you are coming from, we cannot afford IVF either as its so expensive isn't it?  The main thing is that you have your DH and that you go on and enjoy life together.  Its heartbreaking to think of a life not being a Mummy but try to look at all the positives - kids can be horrible little sodds afterall (which is what I keep trying to tell myself)!  

I hope everyone else is doing okay.  I have finally shifted the overwhelming feeling of being sad that enveloped me last week.  This really has been a rollercoaster ride for us all hasn't it?

Lots of   to you all.

xxx


----------



## smurfy123

Jack - so so sorry to hear your news   

Carrots - definitely does take it out of you this whole thing doesn't it.  I keep feeling up one minute and totally deflated the next.  Found another thread on here for people with negative results/those inbetween cycles and it has helped me going on there and seeing everyone is feeling the same way.  

AFM - got my follow up appointment through for 19th July so will wait and decide what I'm doing next properly from there. 

Hello to everyone else too!  Giant hugs and baby dust to everyone else!!


----------

